# Komaza Care HAIR ANALYSIS Service - Rave!



## coyacoy (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy Saturday Divas!

So, I took the plunge and purchased the Komaza Care (KC) hair analysis service a couple of weeks ago. The cost was $65 bucks; and it was worth _every_ penny! 

If anyone's read my posts over the past several months, then you might recall that I've been having issues with splits and mid strand splits. I've tried everything you can imagine to resolve including trimming. I have since gotten somewhat of a handle on the issue, but moving forward wanted to make sure that I have "assessed" my hair correctly (i.e. type, extent of splits, porosity). I wanted to make sure that my efforts to maintain healthy strands will be targeted and specific to my hair and not based on my best guess or assumption. 

So, on to the hair analysis experience! This is how it works - you purchase the hair analysis service online and they send you three things: a questionnaire about your hair care practices and two stamped envelopes - one for now and one for later. 

You send in a clean sample of your most recent shed hairs along with the completed questionnaire in one of the stamped envelopes. They email you when they have received it (KC has excellent customer service) and ask you to set up a dropbox.com account so that when they call you (w/in 7 business days of receipt), they can walk you through the microscopic images of your hair and explain the analysis results. 

I received my call last night. She spent an entire hour on the phone with me explaining each one of the 11 images in full detail; and answered all of my questions *thoroughly*. She then summarized all the analysis data (including that from our conversation), guidance and recommendations for healthy hair (internal and external practices) into separate documents for my reference. 

I have full access to the slides and can save or move them where ever I would like. 

I learned that I have VERY high porosity hair - not on the lower side as I had previously believed. 

I learned that overall my hair is in excellent shape (she actually showed me the coolest slide that captured the "kink" in a perfectly healthy strand - that was kind of cool).

I learned that even though my hair is healthy overall, I do indeed still have some trimming to do. She recommended an amount and timeframe to do so. She was able to assess the timeframe in which she believed the damage occurred based on the current location and as compared to the state of the rest of the strand(s) - which was a huge help in my getting closer to an accurate assessment of what specific hair care practices cause damage for me. This was something that has been an ongoing concern - if I'm not sure what caused it, how can I ensure I don't cause it again? 

She was able to provide so very much insight into the state of my hair; including exactly how far up the hair strand she could begin to see some weakness. 

I received feedback on my current vitamin intake as well as my current hair care reggie - including products! And she did not at all try to push products - as a matter of fact, she suggested I eliminate one of the KC products I had been using from my reggie based on my hair's needs. 

Overall, it was such a wonderful experience and well worth the money. I just wanted to pass this along - especially if you have been struggling and can't quite get a handle on things to your satisfaction. This is worthwhile service. 

HTH and HHG!! 

Blessings 

ETA: i forgot to add that in 3 months, I am supposed to mail in a second hair sample (assumably after having implemented their recommendations) using the 2nd envelope in the original package.  They will then do a second assessment and call me again with those results!!!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jun 16, 2012)

This sounds very interesting.  Hmmmm.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks coyacoy. This sounds like something that would be helpful to me. All of the guessing has not been working for me and I'm just going in circles.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thanks @coyacoy. This sounds like something that would be helpful to me. All of the guessing has not been working for me and I'm just going in circles.


 
hi @faithVA - that is how i felt....i had tried so much! some stuff worked, some didn't- felt like it was a moving target....i just wanted something a little more concrete. you may find out, like i did, that it is a very specific and minor issue causing you angst and that overall your hair is in great health. the potential redux in stress level just from that little tidbit of information was worth the analysis, lol.  even if not, though, knowing is 1/2 the battle!! 

please do let me know if you decide to take advantage of the service and please share your results! Thinking good hair thoughts for you


----------



## ThickRoot (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing with us, it sounds very interesting.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 17, 2012)

ThickRoot said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing with us, it sounds very interesting.



ThickRoot - you are so very welcome!  Do let us know if you decide to try it out!


----------



## mamaore (Jun 17, 2012)

faithVA please let u sknow if you eventually decide to try out this product. 
coyacoy do you know if they offer this service internationally? I'm in Canada. I would love to try this out in the future


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi mamaore....sorry I'm not sure if they ship to canada...but here is the website address where I'm sure you can ask them it's www.komazacarehair
I sure hope they do because this service is seriously helpful....good luck!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2012)

I will let you know if I do try it. Right now I am doing the conditioner only method. I am currently on week 6. When i get to week 10, I will decide whether I will get an analysis.  I want to give this a try for a few more weeks.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 18, 2012)

I actually purchased the package, but I haven't mailed it in yet. I'll be doing that tomorrow. Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 18, 2012)

chocolat79 said:


> I actually purchased the package, but I haven't mailed it in yet. I'll be doing that tomorrow. Thank you for reminding me!


chocolat79 - that is great.  please let us know how your experience was! I am hopeful that the wonderful one I had is the norm for this service   thanks!


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 18, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> hi @faithVA - that is how i felt....i had tried so much! some stuff worked, some didn't- felt like it was a moving target....i just wanted something a little more concrete. *you may find out, like i did, that it is a very specific and minor issue causing you angst and that overall your hair is in great health. *the potential redux in stress level just from that little tidbit of information was worth the analysis, lol.  even if not, though, knowing is 1/2 the battle!!
> 
> please do let me know if you decide to take advantage of the service and please share your results! Thinking good hair thoughts for you



coyacoy - what was the specific/minor issue causing your mid shaft splits and high porosity?


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 18, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> @coyacoy - what was the specific/minor issue causing your mid shaft splits and high porosity?


@Poohbear - it was that I had not been using enough protein; and had not trimmed high enough up my strands. During my last trim, if i would have moved up just about about another 1/4 of an inch, i would have gotten them all. She was able to show me in the slides where she could see my last trim; and you could see that the growth thereafter just looked liked fringes - all spread out because I cut in the middle (so to speak) of the split and did not cut if off entirely. She also showed me where my strands were just beginning to get weak; and helped me understand that I really should not be going even a week without protein. I was doing protein every other week. HTH 

ETA: I should add that it was this issue that was causing the tangling and breakage - which is what has been causing me the angst.  And that based on the timeline she estimated that the damage occured, i believe it was also caused by using combs with seams on my already weakened hair.  Once the cuticle lifted it would have made it very easy for the seams to begin snagging and ultimately causing my hair to peel away from the strand


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 18, 2012)

If anyone decides to purchase this service; or any of their products for the first time, here is my customer referral code *VTWQCXMP* to use please - thanks.


----------



## JBunnie (Jun 24, 2012)

coyacoy, thanks a million times for this! I looked at it on their website and I'm really considering do this. I just wonder if you could get something like this done at a dermatologist office as well. I can get really impatient.

chocolat79, when you get you analysis back will you share your thoughts with us too please?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @Poohbear - it was that I had not been using enough protein; and had not trimmed high enough up my strands. During my last trim, if i would have moved up just about about another 1/4 of an inch, i would have gotten them all. She was able to show me in the slides where she could see my last trim; and you could see that the growth thereafter just looked liked fringes - all spread out because I cut in the middle (so to speak) of the split and did not cut if off entirely. She also showed me where my strands were just beginning to get weak; and helped me understand that I really should not be going even a week without protein. I was doing protein every other week. HTH
> 
> ETA: I should add that it was this issue that was causing the tangling and breakage - which is what has been causing me the angst. And that based on the timeline she estimated that the damage occured, i believe it was also caused by using combs with seams on my already weakened hair. Once the cuticle lifted it would have made it very easy for the seams to begin snagging and ultimately causing my hair to peel away from the strand


 
Wow, that is very specific. I will definitely purchase this mid July. I will keep you ladies up to date.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 24, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> @coyacoy, thanks a million times for this! I looked at it on their website and I'm really considering do this. *I just wonder if you could get something like this done at a dermatologist office as well.* I can get really impatient.
> 
> @chocolat79, when you get you analysis back will you share your thoughts with us too please?


 

*Dermatology* is the branch of medicine dealing with the skin and its diseases.

Most Derms dont care about growing hair they determine if something is wrong with the scalp that is preventing hair growth.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 24, 2012)

JBunnie.... you are so welcome! Let us know if you try it  

Re: using a derm...if you can find one that offers this service you may want to make sure they have expertise w/African-american hair

Good luck!


----------



## JBunnie (Jun 25, 2012)

coyacoy I might do some searching for a derm that  has that experience, if they in fact can provide those services. If not I will definitely do the Komaza and share with you all my experience!


----------



## xNichex (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow this sounds great! Wish something like this was in the UK.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 25, 2012)

xNichex....did u check their site? I don't know but maybe they ship to the UK?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

[USER=355437 said:
			
		

> JBunnie[/USER];16249453]@coyacoy, thanks a million times for this! I looked at it on their website and I'm really considering do this. I just wonder if you could get something like this done at a dermatologist office as well. I can get really impatient.
> 
> @chocolat79, when you get you analysis back will you share your thoughts with us too please?


 

By the time you find one, make an appointment and get the labwork back you could probaby have purchased it, sent it in and gotten the answers back. Just a possibility.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

I just ordered mine.

ETA:
Adding dates fyi for others.

Ordered: 6/25
Shipped: 6/27
Rcvd: 6/28
Mailed Back: 6/30
Email of Receipt: 7/10/2012
Email - Analysis Complete/Scheduled Review: 7/16/2012
Phone Consultation:  7/17/2012


----------



## BlaqBella (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry if I missed this, but does anyone know if this can be eval. can be used for relaxed hair? TIA. Trying to find ways to help my cousin.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I just ordered mine.



faithVA  i came in here looking for you!  i can't wait for you to get to the bottom of things!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA i came in here looking for you! i can't wait for you to get to the bottom of things!


 
You can't wait . Imagine how I feel.

I hope I have some good news to report.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 25, 2012)

BlaqBella said:
			
		

> Sorry if I missed this, but does anyone know if this can be eval. can be used for relaxed hair? TIA. Trying to find ways to help my cousin.



BlaqBella.....for sure it can


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

[USER=355437 said:
			
		

> JBunnie[/USER];16249453]@coyacoy, thanks a million times for this! I looked at it on their website and I'm really considering do this. I just wonder if you could get something like this done at a dermatologist office as well. I can get really impatient.
> 
> @chocolat79, when you get you analysis back will you share your thoughts with us too please?


 

Now I'm impatient  Why can't the envelope be there tonight


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 25, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> You can't wait  I hope I have some good news to report.



faithVA....me too!  Congrats on ur purchase ..i sure hope it works out for you  ...i know the uncertainty is the worst!!!


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 25, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Now I'm impatient  Why can't the envelope be there tonight



Lol...i know the feeling....i got my envelope after work one day and had it in the mail back to them the next day!  I was literally counting the days


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

[USER=105443 said:
			
		

> coyacoy[/USER];16260059]Lol...i know the feeling....i got my envelope after work one day and had it in the mail back to them the next day! I was literally counting the days


 
How long did it take you to get the envelopes after you ordered? I know we are in different locations but just wanted and idea.

Yes, my envelope will be in the mail the same day or the next day depending on when I get it.

At least I will know something about my hair. And I think it will be very useful if they can tell me about the products I am using. No matter what it will be more than I know now.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 25, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> How long did it take you to get the envelopes after you ordered? I know we are in different locations but just wanted and idea.
> 
> Yes, my envelope will be in the mail the same day or the next day depending on when I get it.
> 
> At least I will know something about my hair. And I think it will be very useful if they can tell me about the products I am using. No matter what it will be more than I know now.



That is exactly how i felt....give me something concrete, please!   The 3 month follow up is a huge plus as well so that we can see what has changed etc...

Re: shipping time i know they ship from CA so depending on where you are....i am in AZ so it only took a couple of days. They do use priority mail so that helps as well....


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

[USER=105443 said:
			
		

> coyacoy[/USER];16260307]That is exactly how i felt....give me something concrete, please!  The 3 month follow up is a huge plus as well so that we can see what has changed etc...
> 
> Re: shipping time i know they ship from CA so depending on where you are....i am in AZ so it only took a couple of days. They do use priority mail so that helps as well....


 
Since you received the results what changes have you made so far?


----------



## JBunnie (Jun 25, 2012)

faithVA said:


> By the time you find one, make an appointment and get the labwork back you could probaby have purchased it, sent it in and gotten the answers back. Just a possibility.



BAH!!!! So true


----------



## JBunnie (Jun 25, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Now I'm impatient  Why can't the envelope be there tonight



SEE?! LOL


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 25, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Since you received the results what changes have you made so far?



faithVA.... I stopped letting deep conditioner sit on my hair all day or all night now that I understand how it staying that moist for so long can contribute to my hair's weakness.... also no more baggying  overnight for the same reason.... I've upped my protein usage from biweekly to every week now and I went ahead and trimmed another 3 quarters of an inch and then will do that again in 2 months per the hair analysis results and recommendations.... she guesstimated that my hair grows about that amount or an inch every month... last but not least I am simplifying my reggie and instead of doing henna every couple of weeks I am just going to henna once a month... I also cut out a couple of the products I was using again as per the hair analysis results


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @faithVA.... I stopped letting deep conditioner sit on my hair all day or all night now that I understand how it staying that moist for so long can contribute to my hair's weakness.... also no more baggying overnight for the same reason.... I've upped my protein usage from biweekly to every week now and I went ahead and trimmed another 3 quarters of an inch and then will do that again in 2 months per the hair analysis results and recommendations.... she guesstimated that my hair grows about that amount or an inch every month... last but not least I am simplifying my reggie and instead of doing henna every couple of weeks I am just going to henna once a month... I also cut out a couple of the products I was using again as per the hair analysis results


 
Very Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Lavendar (Jun 25, 2012)

This was a great post coyacoy!  Thanks so much for the info.  It would be really interesting to do this with my hair since I have been transitioning for 8 months.  I would love to know the differences between my natural hair and my relaxed hair at this point, and maybe get ahead of the game in finding out what regimen and products might work best for my natural hair as it grows out.  Thanks again for sharing your experience!


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 25, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Very Nice. Thanks.



You're welcome!


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 25, 2012)

Lavendar said:
			
		

> This was a great post coyacoy!  Thanks so much for the info.  It would be really interesting to do this with my hair since I have been transitioning for 8 months.  I would love to know the differences between my natural hair and my relaxed hair at this point, and maybe get ahead of the game in finding out what regimen and products might work best for my natural hair as it grows out.  Thanks again for sharing your experience!



Lavender....you are so welcome!  Let us know if you decide to try it!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

My package shipped today priority mail. So I should have it Friday or Saturday. That's good because I need to color my hair


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 27, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> My package shipped today priority mail. So I should have it Friday or Saturday. That's good because I need to color my hair



Whatcha gettin????


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Whatcha gettin????


 
This is the package for the hair analysis. I ordered the kit but it just shipped today. Was just giving an update incase others wanted to know the timeline of things.


----------



## AnZenAnge (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  I ordered the LiveCurlyLiveFree Hair analysis about a year ago and learned some interesting things.  I'm still having issues managing my low porosity, breakage, and moisture/protein balance, however.  I may look into this as well.

I'm definitely waiting for faithVA's feedback, since we have very similar hair (low-po, 4b, etc.)


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 28, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> My package shipped today priority mail. So I should have it Friday or Saturday. That's good because I need to color my hair



Woot!  Countdown!!!  ;-)


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 28, 2012)

I am curious to do this, but don't want to know if there are any issues with my hair.  So far, my hair has pretended to play nicely. I want her to keep pretending. Ignorance (in the right circumstance) is bliss.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Woot! Countdown!!! ;-)


 
I got my package today. Of course of all the days my hair decides it doesn't want to shed today.

Usually I have a pile of hair in my shower and sink filter. I went to look for hair tonight after I cowashed and what?  Found like 2 or 3 strands. 
This has never happened in the history of my hair  

I cowash again tomorrow and will not hoping for shedding but at least a little bit.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 29, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> I am curious to do this, but don't want to know if there are any issues with my hair.  So far, my hair has pretended to play nicely. I want her to keep pretending. Ignorance (in the right circumstance) is bliss.



Lol Ogoma....hey well if it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 29, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I got my package today. Of course of all the days my hair decides it doesn't want to shed today.
> 
> Usually I have a pile of hair in my shower and sink filter. I went to look for hair tonight after I cowashed and what?  Found like 2 or 3 strands.
> This has never happened in the history of my hair
> ...



faithVA - that dayum murphy and his laws!  Of course they're no shed hairs when u need them!!!


----------



## JBunnie (Jun 29, 2012)

faithVA, it's so unbelievable that things work out that way. We're all waiting, how rude of your hair!


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 29, 2012)

JBunnie said:
			
		

> faithVA, it's so unbelievable that things work out that way. We're all waiting, how rude of your hair!



That made me lol...how rude indeed!!  ;-)


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> @faithVA, it's so unbelievable that things work out that way. We're all waiting, how rude of your hair!


 

 That is how she is.

She must know somethings up


----------



## JBunnie (Jun 29, 2012)

faithVA, Clearly your hair is too smart for its own good, darn it!

Bet money if I buy it I'll have the same issue


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 29, 2012)

JBunnie said:
			
		

> faithVA, Clearly your hair is too smart for its own good, darn it!
> 
> Bet money if I buy it I'll have the same issue



JBunnie - here's a thought ....you could start saving your clean shed hairs right after you purchase the service and then that way you'll be ready to go once you receive the package


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 29, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> I received my call last night. She spent an entire hour on the phone with me explaining each one of the 11 images in full detail; and answered all of my questions *thoroughly*. She then summarized all the analysis data (including that from our conversation), guidance and recommendations for healthy hair (internal and external practices) into separate documents for my reference.
> 
> I have full access to the slides and can save or move them where ever I would like.
> 
> ...



coyacoy, As a high porosity girl myself, this was interesting to me cuz it seems like everybody on the board is low porosity. Aside from no overnight dc's, what else have you changed in your reggie?


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 29, 2012)

Honey Bee said:


> @coyacoy, As a high porosity girl myself, this was interesting to me cuz it seems like everybody on the board is low porosity. Aside from no overnight dc's, what else have you changed in your reggie?


@Honey_Bee - i have recently started to ACV rinse after every other wash to help close the cuticle and seal in the moisture. I used to do this about a year ago, but for no other reason than bandwagon hopping...then i came across several posts warning that ACV rinsing could dry out your hair and lead to breakage, so i stopped. not really knowing or noticing the benefits of doing this i really didn't have any pros or cons of my own to weigh - just what i had read. 

Since I've started the ACV rinse, I notice that when I slide my fingers down my shed hairs it feels much less bumpy, which is a good thing; i believe that it's helping to close and smooth the cuticle. 

re: my porosity confusion...i have done that doggone hair in a sink of water porosity test 50-11 times and clearly I got it wrong - i have no idea how, but at first it seemed my hair floated forever, then it seemed like half the strand went under right away and the rest floated so i just stuck to my initial assessment that i was low porosity. not so much as it turns out, lol; and understanding that I am actually high on the porosity makes soooo much more sense now - a duh. 

In terms of other changes I've made - I upped my water intake and started taking my vitamins more consistently. One thing I neglected to mention I learned through this analysis is that there were these sort of ridges on some of my strands that according to the analysis was a result of either heat usage (i.e. flat ironing on wet hair she specified is when she would normally see something like that) or a nutrient deficiency. Since I don't use heat, and had been seriously slacking lately/for the past several months on water intake and was sporadic with my vitamin reggie, I figured it had to be that; and have since stepped those things up. I am particularly interested to see if this has improved at the 3 month follow up mark. 

HTH!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];16291709]@coyacoy, As a high porosity girl myself, this was interesting to me cuz it seems like everybody on the board is low porosity. Aside from no overnight dc's, what else have you changed in your reggie?


 
Most of the women on the board are normal porosity. There are very few low porosity women on the board. Not sure about high porosity but they are far less than normal porosity.

coyacoy, I don't think that water test is that accurate  Just my opinion. It probably did work at one time but over time whatever details we needed to judge it accurately didn't translate over.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 29, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Most of the women on the board are normal porosity. There are very few low porosity women on the board. Not sure about high porosity but they are far less than normal porosity.
> 
> coyacoy, I don't think that water test is that accurate  Just my opinion. It probably did work at one time but over time whatever details we needed to judge it accurately didn't translate over.


faithVA - yes, I think you are right about that re: the test


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 29, 2012)

hey ladies, just an fyi if you were thinking about ordering from Komaza - they are having a 15% off sale for today only - prices are marked, so no code needed. I'm not sure whether it would apply to the hair analysis service, but definitely their products! 

HHG! 

ETA: well I'll be!  it does apply to the hair analysis!!  shux! I remember they had a 15% off sale like literally the day after I ordered mine and I took solice in my assumption that the analysis wouldn't have been included in the sale anyway so i never even went back in to check!  so out of curiousity i just did and low and behold it's included !  That drops the price form $65 to $55!!!!


----------



## me-T (Jun 29, 2012)

big thanks to coyacoy! i saw this thread but forgot to renew my subscription so i couldn't reply, but if you got 100 komaza points recently, that was me! my analysis kit shipped earlier this week, so it should be in the mail soon. maybe i should go check the box real quick... my hair is always down for some sheddin', lol.

i'm relaxed, & about 5 months into an unintentionally long stretch, so i wanna make sure my hair is in the right condition to relax it. when i saw this thread, i was in my "prep mode" about to relax this weekend, so you were very timely!

oh, you keep saying 3 months for your follow up analysis, but the site says 3 weeks?


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 29, 2012)

me-T said:


> big thanks to coyacoy! i saw this thread but forgot to renew my subscription so i couldn't reply, but if you got 100 komaza points recently, that was me! my analysis kit shipped earlier this week, so it should be in the mail soon. maybe i should go check the box real quick... my hair is always down for some sheddin', lol.
> 
> i'm relaxed, & about 5 months into an unintentionally long stretch, so i wanna make sure my hair is in the right condition to relax it. when i saw this thread, i was in my "prep mode" about to relax this weekend, so you were very timely!
> 
> oh, you keep saying 3 months for your follow up analysis, but the site says 3 weeks?


me-T - hey girl!  thanks so much for using my customer code when you ordered!  I just checked my account and see the points - thanks again! 

And thanks to another lovely lady for using my code because I saw that I had another one - not sure who that was - maybe faithVA?  Whomever it was - thank you!!!

Ok, so now the bad news - I just posted that they are having a 15% off sale today only and the analysis is included!!!  I say, if you think it's worthwhile of course, to send them an email and ask if they would apply the discount to your purchase.  Worst they can say is no 

Can't wait to hear about your results!!  I really hope your experience with this service turns out well and is helpful.  

Oh yea, me-T ....I never noticed 3 weeks on the site - I've always been under the impression it was 3 months.  I'll check the last email I received from the analysis person because she referenced it and then post back to confirm.  THanks again!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @me-T - hey girl! thanks so much for using my customer code when you ordered! I just checked my account and see the points - thanks again!
> 
> And thanks to another lovely lady for using my code because I saw that I had another one - not sure who that was - maybe @faithVA? Whomever it was - thank you!!!
> 
> ...


 
Yes I used your code. Enjoy the points.


----------



## me-T (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah, when you click on the quick view, click the image to go to the full description, and look under the directions tab.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 29, 2012)

me-T said:


> yeah, when you click on the quick view, click the image to go to the full description, and look under the directions tab.


 
hmmm, that is strange....i just checked my email following the analysis results and it does say to send the follow up within "2-3 months"....I could have sworn that's what the site used to say.  You'll want to confirm the follow up timeframe during the analysis phone call just to be sure though.  Seems like 3 weeks wouldn't be enough time to see any real change(s).


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> hmmm, that is strange....i just checked my email following the analysis results and it does say to send the follow up within "2-3 months"....I could have sworn that's what the site used to say. You'll want to confirm the follow up timeframe during the analysis phone call just to be sure though. Seems like 3 weeks wouldn't be enough time to see any real change(s).


 
I think 2 to 3 months makes more sense. In 3 weeks you haven't had enough growth for them to see the changes. Just my initial thought. 

I wouldn't worry about it. I believe they contact you when they are ready for you to send in new samples.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2012)

I mailed my hair sample and questionaire yesterday. Its headed to California so it should get there by July 5th. So I should hear something back between the 12th and the 17th.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 2, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I mailed my hair sample and questionaire yesterday. Its headed to California so it should get there by July 5th. So I should hear something back between the 12th and the 17th.



Thinking good thoughts for you!!


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Jul 9, 2012)

Soooo.....any updates? Anyone else tried this?


----------



## Arian (Jul 11, 2012)

Bumping for updates on this because I find this intriguing!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2012)

I will know my results by next week. I will report back then.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2012)

[USER=4787 said:
			
		

> chocolat79[/USER];16201555]I actually purchased the package, but I haven't mailed it in yet. I'll be doing that tomorrow. Thank you for reminding me!


 
Did you mail your package in? Any results back yet?


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 11, 2012)

I need this in my life!


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

Impatiently waiting...... living through you all is so much fun!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2012)

faithVA I can't wait for your results!! They need to hurry up


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry guys, I've been slacking. I'll try to get it done by this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't believe they are making me wait 7 business days  I'm going crazy.

Ok I got the message on Tuesday. So from Tuesday, 7 business days would be next Thursday. So let the count down begin. 

7 days and counting down.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 12, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I can't believe they are making me wait 7 business days  I'm going crazy.
> 
> Ok I got the message on Tuesday. So from Tuesday, 7 business days would be next Thursday. So let the count down begin.
> 
> 7 days and counting down.


oh the anticipation!!  Next Thursday will be here before you know it!


----------



## Arian (Jul 12, 2012)

chocolat79 said:


> Sorry guys, I've been slacking. I'll try to get it done by this weekend.



 10 characters


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok, It's 3:30 in Cali so another day has passed. 6 more days and counting.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 13, 2012)

faithVA, ^^^^^^ LOLOL

I hope you get a wealth of information, I am intrigued myself!


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 14, 2012)

don't mind me.......


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 14, 2012)

Anytime someone bumps this thread, like I have done now , I get excited faithVA has gotten her results.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 14, 2012)

I think three ladies have ordered and awaiting results- so hoping to hear from them all!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok wasn't expecting anything today, so 5 more days and counting.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok maybe I will hear something tomorrow , 4 more days and counting. I love a count down


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 15, 2012)

faithVA...Did they send u the confirmation of receipt email?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @faithVA...Did they send u the confirmation of receipt email?


 
Yes, that's what I'm basing my count down on. They said I should hear something within 7 business days of receiving their email. So 4 more days :woohoo:


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 15, 2012)

Sweet .....


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2012)

Received email that my analysis is complete. And review is scheduled for Tuesday night :yippee:


----------



## Arian (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going to subscribe to this thread!


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 16, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Received email that my analysis is complete. And review is scheduled for Tuesday night :yippee:



Goodness i cannot wait!!!   That is tomorrow!!  Please update us on how it went as soon as you can!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2012)

[USER=105443 said:
			
		

> coyacoy[/USER];16413561]Goodness i cannot wait!!! That is tomorrow!! Please update us on how it went as soon as you can!!


 
Do they send you the file and call you the same day or do you get the file earlier? I would love if they sent it tonight.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 16, 2012)

They had me set up a dropbox.com account and then they saved the slides in a folder and then walked me thru the results while on the phone....i didn't have access to them ahead of time....did they ask u to set up the dropbox account?


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jul 16, 2012)

This looks really cool. I'll be following this thread


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> They had me set up a dropbox.com account and then they saved the slides in a folder and then walked me thru the results while on the phone....i didn't have access to them ahead of time....did they ask u to set up the dropbox account?


 
Yes they had me set it up. She asked about it today. Ok. Guess I will have to wait. It's less than 24 hours. I can do it   1 day left.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 16, 2012)

Subbing. Can't wait until you post your results faithVA!


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm freaking out like it's Christmas over here!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2012)

If she tells me I need a hard protein or protein every week I'm going to pass out  

I will try to post my results by 8 pm tomorrow night.


----------



## hottopic (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow. I've been reading this thread and I swear I'm getting excited to hear about the results.... Haha


----------



## hair4today (Jul 16, 2012)

faithVA, anxiously waiting  on your analysis results like its my own. This thread is gonna blow up tomorrow night.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 16, 2012)

me-T said:
			
		

> big thanks to coyacoy! i saw this thread but forgot to renew my subscription so i couldn't reply, but if you got 100 komaza points recently, that was me! my analysis kit shipped earlier this week, so it should be in the mail soon. maybe i should go check the box real quick... my hair is always down for some sheddin', lol.
> 
> i'm relaxed, & about 5 months into an unintentionally long stretch, so i wanna make sure my hair is in the right condition to relax it. when i saw this thread, i was in my "prep mode" about to relax this weekend, so you were very timely!
> 
> oh, you keep saying 3 months for your follow up analysis, but the site says 3 weeks?



me-T......where are you at with your analysis?  Have u sent in your hair samples yet?    we are thirsty for some results info up & thru here!


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 17, 2012)

faithVA.....COUNTDOWN!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok ladies - my analysis may not be as helpful because my hair is not healthy. But it confirmed everything I was thinking.

My hair is severely damaged which is why it is breaking and I can't seem to get a handle on it. Somewhere over the past 2 years I have heat damaged my hair and the hair has been splitting all the way up the shaft. It didn't change my texture but it destroyed the protein in my hair. This probably goes back as far as Dec 2010. I think I used heat 3 times 12/10, 4/11 and 9/11 for length checks. But I think only 12/10 was the full head. I think I only did the back for the others.

Anyway, the damage is so severe her recommendation is to save it I need to cut my hair to 2". This I could already see coming.

She also confirmed that I am low porosity. My cuticle lays very flat. And she says when my hair is healthy I should not do protein treatments. But I do not have to avoid products with regular wheat protein or silk amino acids.

Since I am close to menopause she spoke to me a lot about diet, exercise and supplements to counteract the hormonal changes that are affecting my hair and scalp. She said she noticed hair loss and wants to make sure we reverse it if possible. And she was concerned about the high level of shedding. I have been working on my hair loss for the past year and I think my shedding is much less than it used to be. She said that henna would probably make my hair more brittle because my cuticle was so flat.

She provided a lot of pictures of my healthy hair and my other hair. She showed me pictures of what hair looks like when its thinning. She gave me recommendations on supplements with dosages. She was fine with the hair products I am using. 

She takes her time and answers any questions.

Unfortunately because I don't really have much healthy hair she couldn't give me a lot of help on a new regimen. She said I need to get the cut to see what type of hair I have. But she said I could send her questions at any time. And she wants to stay in touch with me during the 3 months to see how I am progressing.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2012)

So I have 18 days to my deva cut and I will be back to 2" of hair. I'm not going to lie. It's going to be nice, not having to really do my hair anymore. I wish he would cut it this weekend.


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 17, 2012)

faithVA, whether or not the analysis was helpful for you is most important, and I'm glad you got the confirmation about your beliefs. It's great that you can still ask her question throughout the upcoming months as you work out your new reggie. Even though things might have started out unfavorable this is the start of a new head of healthy hair! And like you said: less hair to do for the time being! Summertime simple! We're all in your corner and are always here for help and support!


----------



## Arian (Jul 17, 2012)

Now I want to do this. But I know I'm going to hear the same thing. Think I am going to do it next month! 

Thanks faithVA for sharing your experience. 

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 17, 2012)

faithVA
Holy Moly!  You only used heat three times and it destroyed your hair like that???    I'm afraid to see what she'll say about mine!  
How much hair did you have to give her as a sample?  Does it matter where on the head it comes from?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2012)

[USER=147242 said:
			
		

> Arian[/USER];16421669]Now I want to do this. But I know I'm going to hear the same thing. Think I am going to do it next month!
> 
> Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


 
Did you get your hair cut today?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2012)

[USER=77239 said:
			
		

> LaidBak[/USER];16421727]@faithVA
> Holy Moly! You only used heat three times and it destroyed your hair like that???  I'm afraid to see what she'll say about mine!
> How much hair did you have to give her as a sample? Does it matter where on the head it comes from?


 
I probably damaged it the first time I straightened which makes since. I straightened my hair in Dec 2010. And then I put in kinky twist extenstions and work them back to back. When I took them out I noticed the damage. I thought it was the extensions that caused the damage but now I see I just noticed it then.

I sent all the shed hair I had from 1 wash sample. Yes it needs to come from all over your head because you have different things going on with your hair.

Like my hair is thinning in the crown. If I had just pulled hair from the front she wouldn't have caught that.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> @faithVA, whether or not the analysis was helpful for you is most important, and I'm glad you got the confirmation about your beliefs. It's great that you can still ask her question throughout the upcoming months as you work out your new reggie. Even though things might have started out unfavorable this is the start of a new head of healthy hair! And like you said: less hair to do for the time being! Summertime simple! We're all in your corner and are always here for help and support!


 
It was very helpful. I could never narrow down what was wrong and now I know. It won't happen again.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 17, 2012)

faithVA.....glad u were able to receive some answers and confirmation of ur suspicions....now on to the road to recovery!   Did she tell u anything u didn't already know or were i surprised by any of the info?  I was surprised at the heat damage given the few times you've used heat ....that is scary ...do u recall whether u used a heat protectant? Overall, how do u feel about the results?


----------



## hottopic (Jul 17, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> faithVA
> Holy Moly!  You only used heat three times and it destroyed your hair like that???    I'm afraid to see what she'll say about mine!
> How much hair did you have to give her as a sample?  Does it matter where on the head it comes from?



Girl I was thinking the same exact thing. I used heat so much that I lost count.  Not a good look at all. I am happy you found out about your hair, knowing is 1/2 the battle.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @faithVA.....glad u were able to receive some answers and confirmation of ur suspicions....now on to the road to recovery! Did she tell u anything u didn't already know or were i surprised by any of the info? I was surprised at the heat damage given the few times you've used heat ....that is scary ...do u recall whether u used a heat protectant? Overall, how do u feel about the results?


 
The only thing that was a surprise was the heat damage and how severe it was. I had blamed the damage on all types of things but not that. I cussed out some henna, some protein, color, tangle teezer 

As I think back, I would have damaged my hair the very first time I straightened it in Dec 2009. That would have been when it started. My hair was fine before that. I did use something as a heat protectanct but I don't remember what it was at this point.

I didn't notice the damage until the summer of 2010 when I took out my kinky twists which is why I didn't put it together.

But that was pre LHCF. I knew nothing about nothing. I had never even heard of heat damage at that point.

Thanks for posting this. I may have never have found the answer without this. And I would have been trying to cut off a few inches at a time. She says it has to all go, except for 2" or I will never get beyond it.

Taking the pictures with me when I get my cut so he can see them.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2012)

Here are some shots of my damaged strands


----------



## Arian (Jul 17, 2012)

faithVA, see my recent random thoughts post... Horrible experience. 

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## hair4today (Jul 17, 2012)

faithVA  Thanks for sharing. OMG on the amt of heat damage. At least now you can move forward empowered with an indepth knowledge of your hair and what it needs from you to be healthy. HHJ.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2012)

Good thing you didn't give up and perm your hair before getting this analysis.  Once you get your hair healthy again, you will probably enjoy it so much.  Don't have the funds to spare right now but when I do, I will be getting the analysis too.  Thanks so much for sharing your experience.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 17, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Here are some shots of my damaged strands



Wow......
If you dont mind my asking, what kind of heat appliance did you use when you straightened on 2010? How hot did you have it?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Wow......
> If you dont mind my asking, what kind of heat appliance did you use when you straightened on 2010? How hot did you have it?


 
I used a pressing comb. Who knows how hot I had it  That was all pre-LHCF. I didn't know anything about straightening my hair. I hadn't had my hair straightened since 1976 before then 

I'm not going to lie. I wouldn't do any better today. I don't have the patience to straighten my hair.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 17, 2012)

I am glad you have some answers.

I think I am going to do this as well so I can know if there is anything I need to do differently.

ETA: It is US only so I cannot do it.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your stories coyacoy & faithVA w/this unique system.  I'm glad you found it and the root of your problem (I knew it couldn't be protein alone!).  It was such a mystery.  Coyacoy your hair sounds like mine, I started doing weekly protein and my hair is so much better; and I no longer keep the conditioner on for long periods, only 10-30min like the directions state w/body heat/towel.  Did they recommend a trim regimen for once you have trimmed all the damage off?  Did your splits travel further up the strand initially?  Did they tell you anything about using a blowdryer or any form of heat?


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 17, 2012)

faithVA what kind of treatment or products did she recommend for your low-po hair once you do the cut?  Was there a focus on opening the cuticle to get product in.  You raised an interesting point of heat damage w/o a change in hair texture.  These two analyses really help me figure out my own hair.


----------



## Xaragua (Jul 18, 2012)

Good service, I am thinking of ordering the package.
coyacoy did you find that  the recommendation given to you is helping your hair.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

Xaragua said:
			
		

> Good service, I am thinking of ordering the package.
> coyacoy did you find that  the recommendation given to you is helping your hair.



Xaragua.....yes!  The recommendations helped tremendously....the breakage has almost completely stopped sans a few during wash/detangling.  #knockswood   ....i suspect that it will get even better after my next prescribed trim. My strands i believe have become stronger thanks to the increase in protein and since i've stopped the practice of leaving dc on for hours at a time. The increase in water and vits has also helped with shine and overall health IMO.  The analysis truly helped me to target my efforts and quit "aiming in the dark"  i feel like i actually know my hair now and what it needs. No more guessing


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing your stories coyacoy & faithVA w/this unique system.  I'm glad you found it and the root of your problem (I knew it couldn't be protein alone!).  It was such a mystery.  Coyacoy your hair sounds like mine, I started doing weekly protein and my hair is so much better; and I no longer keep the conditioner on for long periods, only 10-30min like the directions state w/body heat/towel.  Did they recommend a trim regimen for once you have trimmed all the damage off?  Did your splits travel further up the strand initially?  Did they tell you anything about using a blowdryer or any form of heat?



virtuenow....u r welcome and thank u!  I was glad to share in hopes of helping someone the way that so many ladies on the board have helped me over the years!  In response to ur questions....yes she did recommend an initial trimming schedule to get rid of the remaining splits and then a schedule for moving forward .....she also provided a recommendation for more frequent trims if using heat. Yes, my splits had been traveling up my strands and at the time of the analysis they were up as high as about 2inches in some places!   There were also several weak areas that needed protein to help build them up.  Re: heat..other than the trim schedule she recommended using heat protectant when using heat but otherwise did not caution against it as i recall. She did suggest a combo of comb and finger detangling to help mitigate breakage as well. This has worked for me since i am far too impatient to finger detangle completely  hth


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

[USER=10150 said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/USER];16423221]@faithVA what kind of treatment or products did she recommend for your low-po hair once you do the cut? Was there a focus on opening the cuticle to get product in. You raised an interesting point of heat damage w/o a change in hair texture. These two analyses really help me figure out my own hair.


 
Last night she didn't suggest anything. But this morning I received an email that said she had put another document in my folder on how to care for my hair based on my porosity. I have not had a chance to look at that. 

In the email she suggested I send in another sample in about 2 months because she can't give a full healthy hair care recommendation without a full strand of my hair. I only have 1 to 2" of healthy hair and she can't see my curl pattern.

She really does give very personalized service.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

Now that I know I have to cut off most of my hair, I am mad about having to use my good products on my hair for the next 2.5 weeks  I'm putting all my good conditioner on my hair that is getting cut off.  

Where dat Tresemme Naturals stuff at?


----------



## tashboog (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you so much coyacoy for starting this thread ! I as well have been having issues with my hair. I initially had the Live Curly Live Free hair analysis, but IMO it was way to vague and I still don't understand my hair and I'm still having issues. I was actually waiting for faithVA to get her results back because she is my hair buddy and she has helped me so much throughout my hair journey and I love her so much for that. She is truly one of my best friends and we have grown close because of our hair issues . Thank you faithVA ! She has encouraged me to take the Komazacare analysis so I'll be ordering mine by the end of this week. I want to see if their results are the same or different from the Live Curly Live Free results, but I have a feeling that its going to be different. Komazacare actually was the very first natural product line that I'd tried when I decided to transition from my heat trained hair. They were the ones who told me that my hair was heat damaged just by talking to a rep over the phone. That's what made me transition to slowly cutting off all of my heat damaged hair . I still think I may have some heat damage because I have flat ironed my hair at least 4 times since transitioning and I know that's one of the reasons why faithVA's hair have been acting up. Moral of the story is I'm going to order the analysis this week and I will post my results after my consultation .


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

tashboog said:


> Thank you so much @coyacoy for starting this thread ! I as well have been having issues with my hair. I initially had the Live Curly Live Free hair analysis, but IMO it was way to vague and I still don't understand my hair and I'm still having issues. I was actually waiting for @faithVA to get her results back because is my my hair buddy and she has helped me so much throughout my hair journey and I love her so much for that. She is truly one of my best friends and we have grown close because of our hair issues . Thank you @faithVA ! She has encouraged me to take the Komazacare analysis so I'll be ordering mine by the end of this week. I want to see if their results are the same or different from the Live Curly Live Free results, but I have a feeling that its going to be different. Komazacare actually was the very first natural product line that I'd tried when I decided to transition from my heat trained hair. They were the ones who told me that my hair was heat damaged just by talking to a rep over the phone. That's what made me transition to slowly cutting off all of my heat damaged hair . I still think I may have some heat damage because I have flat ironed my hair at least 4 times since transitioning and I know that's one of the reasons why faithVA's hair have been acting up. Moral of the story is I'm going to order the analysis this week and I will post my results after my consultation .


 
Aw thanks Tasha. I may be a good hair buddy but Tasha is a better person  Just calling it the way it is. I'm a mean ol grouchy lady with a big stick. Well I'm going to get my big stick soon. 

I think you will be happy with the Hair Analsysis tashboog. Even if it tells you the same thing, just the availability of a person to ask questions to and to speak to someone directly is invaluable.

I feel like Coyacoy. I am finally not guessing.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @virtuenow....u r welcome and thank u! I was glad to share in hopes of helping someone the way that so many ladies on the board have helped me over the years! In response to ur questions....yes she did recommend an initial trimming schedule to get rid of the remaining splits and then a schedule for moving forward .....she also provided a recommendation for more frequent trims if using heat. Yes, my splits had been traveling up my strands and at the time of the analysis they were up as high as about 2inches in some places! There were also several weak areas that needed protein to help build them up. Re: heat..other than the trim schedule she recommended using heat protectant when using heat but otherwise did not caution against it as i recall. She did suggest a combo of comb and finger detangling to help mitigate breakage as well. This has worked for me since i am far too impatient to finger detangle completely  hth


 
She suggested a 4 to 6 week trimming schedule for me too. But I don't want to fool with all that. I'm just going to get it cut and start all over.  If I trim it then I have to do heavy protein on the damaged part but my healthy hair doesn't need protein  Just sounds like I'm going to screw it up again. Maybe if it was longer a trim would work but its in that funky inbetween stage. So 2" off the ends just leaves it at that funky inbetween stage


----------



## tashboog (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Aw thanks Tasha. I may be a good hair buddy but Tasha is a better person  Just calling it the way it is. I'm a mean ol grouchy lady with a big stick. Well I'm going to get my big stick soon.


Now don't get me wrong, because you do tell me how it is, but that's what I like about you because that keeps me grounded. Especially when I go off my path and start trying all types of stuff but don't really know why I'm doing it . Thanks again for encouraging me to order this hair analysis !


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

After my cut, I should be left with healthy hair. The following recommendations were given to me based on the hair she could analyze. I will receive an updated version after 2 or 3 months when more healthy hair comes in and I have modified my diet and supplements.

--Avoid products with petroluem, mineral oil, sulfates, parabens, cones

--hair is medium thickness and the cuticles lay flat (low porosity)
----low porosity hair looks great, grows well and shines easily
----hard to moisturize and hard to find products 
----use products that are liquid and translucent; creams harder to work in

--deep condition weekly to keep hair soft

--Keep a simple regimen, using small amounts of 1 to 2 products to avoid build-up

--Trim when hair tells me to based on roughness of ends; every 3 to 4 months should suffice.

--Don't comb or detangle dry hair

--Twist/braid and wrap hair at night to minimize detangling efforts

--Drink plenty of water because my hair needs it.

Tips for opening cuticle
---wrap damp hair with warm towel/tshirt for 3 minutes then add product
---use steamer or dryer with conditioning option
---rinse hair with warm water


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA when are you gonna start your new reggie now or after your cut. Do you know what products your going to be using yet?


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 18, 2012)

Imagine the money I could have saved on hair products had I known about this service when I first joined.  I swear, this should be advertised to all confused newbies as soon as they sign up on the site.  *sigh*  
I'll be ordering mine shortly.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16425535]@faithVA when are you gonna start your new reggie now or after your cut. Do you know what products your going to be using yet?


 
She said my current products are fine. I told her I was using the Deva Curl line and the AO conditioners. She didn't see any problem with that. I don't have much in my stash as you know. Everything in my stash is free of the stuff she said to avoid : petro, min. oil, sulfates, parabens and cones. My hair rejected all that stuff long ago, so I ditched it.

So I will keep using the same thing. But the good news is that I don't have to avoid regular proteins so I can use many more products  So now I can try some stuff and it won't be so hard to shop.

But she did say don't use more than 2 leave in products on my hair at a time.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Imagine the money I could have saved on hair products had I known about this service when I first joined. I swear, this should be advertised to all confused newbies as soon as they sign up on the site. *sigh*
> I'll be ordering mine shortly.


 
I soooo agree. If I had this the first time I noticed something wrong with my hair, not only would my hair probably be at APL now, I would have enjoyed it more and I would haven't have bought all of that junk in 2010, 2011, and 2012  

And I would have saved HOURS of working on my head.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 18, 2012)

coyacoy wow your hair grows fast, 3/4in-1in per month?  How did they know how fast your hair grows?


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I soooo agree. If I had this the first time I noticed something wrong with my hair, not only would my hair probably be at APL now, I would have enjoyed it more and I would haven't have bought all of that junk in 2010, 2011, and 2012
> 
> And I would have saved HOURS of working on my head.



Don't beat yourself up too much faithVA and LaidBak.....the service was just introduced this year when Komaza rolled out their new website.....it would be an excellent idea for newbies going forward!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Don't beat yourself up too much @faithVA and @LaidBak.....the service was just introduced this year when Komaza rolled out their new website.....it would be an excellent idea for newbies going forward!!!


 
oooh really? I didn't know that. I hope it is something that they continue. 

One thing I liked, is they didn't give you an analysis and then try to sell you product on top of that. Its a pretty neutral analysis.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> coyacoy wow your hair grows fast, 3/4in-1in per month?  How did they know how fast your hair grows?



virtuenow...she could tell from the last trim i did because i cut in the middle of the split approximately and she could see where it had grown since then - it looked like fringes because i didn't cut the entire split. I will upload the slide that shows this in a bit - it is interesting!


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> oooh really? I didn't know that. I hope it is something that they continue.
> 
> One thing I liked, is they didn't give you an analysis and then try to sell you product on top of that. Its a pretty neutral analysis.



Yes!! This right here is the truth. she even recommended to me that i eliminate one of their products i had been using from my reggie


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 18, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @virtuenow...she could tell from the last trim i did because i cut in the middle of the split approximately and she could see where it had grown since then - it looked like fringes because i didn't cut the entire split. I will upload the slide that shows this in a bit - it is interesting!



 I don't understand.  Isn't the split at your ends-- how would that correlate to "growth"?  Or was the split at the roots?  Or did you cut a split that was near the root.  I look forward to the pics!


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> I don't understand.  Isn't the split at your ends-- how would that correlate to "growth"?  Or was the split at the roots?  Or did you cut a split that was near the root.  I look forward to the pics!



Yeah sorry i don't know the science behind it enough to try and explain but i'll post the slide as soon as i can and hopefully that will clarify.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jul 18, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Yes!! This right here is the truth. she even recommended to me that i eliminate one of their products i had been using from my reggie




Now my interested is peaked, I was waiting to see how unbiased the analysis was. My left hand is really itching now LOL


----------



## me-T (Jul 18, 2012)

ok, so i just got off the phone. I'll try to make this quick since i need to get to work:

background info: i tried heat training for a year last year, gave up and relaxederplexed... started noticing progressive dryness, tangles and roughness. porosity control, steaming, protein, nothing helped. i last relaxed in february.

the good news:taking prenatals, ensure, and msm has given me more or less 3 inches of the most beautiful healthy new growth. she actually wrote about how near perfect it was in her notes! also said that she's amazed at how much new growth i had in 5 months. i am too considering i usually grow 1/4" a month! it does look like a lot, but wow!

the bad news: i have midshaft splits, and some parts of my strands have the cuticle removed. without the cuticle, the hair fibers start to come out. these fibers grab onto the other hairs, or a shed hair with curly new growth on it. this is the tangles, roughness, and dryness i'm getting. 

the solution:although i could tell she wanted me to stay natural because of my gorgeous new growth (perfectly smooth all the way down), she suggested that i relax pronto, and incorporate more wheat or silk amino acids to help prevent more damage. it won't heal anything, just keep my hair glued a little bit. i've been using eqp intense (silk protein) during my wait, and i have noticed a little improvement, so i'll keep it up. i also need a 3" cut, but i'll just take that slow i also need to keep up with my vitamins to keep the growth going.

oh, it is 3 months for the next sample. they have it wrong on the website. i'll come back and post my pics for ya'll too. i didn't know how much hair to send in, so i just send like 8 or so favorites. she was like "is that all the hair you shed?" lol, so next time i know to send in everything.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Yeah sorry i don't know the science behind it enough to try and explain but i'll post the slide as soon as i can and hopefully that will clarify.


 
It can be a bit technical. She started talking about some engens or something and my eyes glazed over


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^ me-T Thanks for sharing the relaxed hair perspective.  Why does she suggest you relax "pronto"?


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

me-T...thanks for posting your results!!!  So interesting the relaxer recommendation!  So that is to help seal the strands?


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA did she tell you how much your hair grows per month?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> @faithVA did she tell you how much your hair grows per month?


 
No she didn't. I don't even know how she would be able to tell that. I tried to understand what coyacoy said but I didn't understand.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> She said my current products are fine. I told her I was using the Deva Curl line and the AO conditioners. She didn't see any problem with that. I don't have much in my stash as you know. Everything in my stash is free of the stuff she said to avoid : petro, min. oil, sulfates, parabens and cones. My hair rejected all that stuff long ago, so I ditched it.
> 
> So I will keep using the same thing. But the good news is that I don't have to avoid regular proteins so I can use many more products  So now I can try some stuff and it won't be so hard to shop.
> 
> But she did say don't use more than 2 leave in products on my hair at a time.



Did she say why you couldn't use more than 2 at a time and why?


----------



## yodie (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks to all the ladies for sharing your results. I've been reading this thread as I've had my hair looked at under a scope and like you faithVA, my strands were severely heat damaged. I had been going to the salon and doing my own hair. Stylist swore that my hair was just a little dry. I cut because I HATE taking care of or trying to take care of damaged hair that needs to be cut. So, I cut and I've been wiggin' it since January. I still have to get rid of some splits here or there, but I have a much healthier head of hair. 

This analysis sounds great. I've been shooting in the dark for years. The analysis I got was free, but it didn't come with a product recommendation, or as much detailed info as this one. So, I'm going to order this analysis within the next week or so and learn how to better take care of my own hair.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> No she didn't. I don't even know how she would be able to tell that. I tried to understand what coyacoy said but I didn't understand.



Lol sorry i got nothin..maybe the pic will help.  I'm at work on my phone but when i get a minute i'll pull it up on my pc and post


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Did she say why you couldn't use more than 2 at a time and why?


 
I finally read the report she sent me this morning. She said that due to my hair being low porosity, trying to use more than two products would lead to build up and would cause my hair to feel dry and brittle. Because I have such a low absorption rate of products, my hair should do much better using small quanties of 1 or no more than 2 products. If I have to use more than that I need to find different products.

I don't use more than 2 products. If I try to use more than 2 my hair will either be greasy or sticky. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I finally read the report she sent me this morning. She said that due to my hair being low porosity, trying to use more than two products would lead to build up and would cause my hair to feel dry and brittle. Because I have such a low absorption rate of products, my hair should do much better using small quanties of 1 or no more than 2 products. If I have to use more than that I need to find different products.
> 
> I don't use more than 2 products. If I try to use more than 2 my hair will either be greasy or sticky. I learned that the hard way.



Okay. I thought you meant more than 2 leave-ins in rotation, but it is more than 2 at the same time. 

Interesting. I am lo-po as well and use 2 or 3 - leave-in, oil, and styler- at a time. Maybe I can elimante the oil, although I only use a dime-size amount for my whole head. Interesting.

I am going to email and if she will do this for someone in Canada.


----------



## amwcah (Jul 18, 2012)

This seems like something I should consider.  I'm going back to read this thread.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been stalking this thread and I've decided to take the leap and go ahead and purchase.   coyacoy I remember you mentioning earlier in this thread some sort of reference code so that you can get points?  If you will tell me what that is I will be happy to include it when I'm purchasing.  I'm so excited, I've always wanted a professional to tell me about my hair instead of a stylist just guessing at what's going on .


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> I've been stalking this thread and I've decided to take the leap and go ahead and purchase.   coyacoy I remember you mentioning earlier in this thread some sort of reference code so that you can get points?  If you will tell me what that is I will be happy to include it when I'm purchasing.  I'm so excited, I've always wanted a professional to tell me about my hair instead of a stylist just guessing at what's going on .


Onhergrind09  - thanks very much!!  The code is VTWQCXMP. 

Thanks again; and please be sure to keep us updated on your analysis results


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 18, 2012)

coyacoy, I will certainly do so


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

So I log into my personal email today and to my surprise found the following email from Rene, the Komaza Care person who did my analysis! BEST customer service ever!!!  virtuenow and faithVA - in my response to her I asked her if she could explain how she was able to estimate my monthly growth rate, so I'll keep you posted 

_It's been about a month since we discussed you hair analysis. I wanted to follow up with you to see how you were doing and to see if I could assist you with anything or answer any questions for you._


_I also wanted  to remind you that in two months you should send in your second hair sample so we can see if you are still on the right track. I am excited about your next analysis as I can't wait to see your hair in perfect condition._


_I also would like you to know that by the end of August you will be able to view your results in your customer profile on our website. This will also allow you to order another hair analysis for only 35.00 if you would like to within a year of your initial hair analysis order._


_If you have any questions or concerns I would love to talk with you. Just reply with the best day and time you would like to talk and I will be sure to contact you. Also if you have any suggestions on how we could make your Hair Analysis experience any better we would love and hear it. _


_Thank you and I am looking forward to hearing from you!_


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> So I log into my personal email today and to my surprise found the following email from Rene, the Komaza Care person who did my analysis! BEST customer service ever!!! @virtuenow and @faithVA - in my response to her I asked her if she could explain how she was able to estimate my monthly growth rate, so I'll keep you posted
> 
> _It's been about a month since we discussed you hair analysis. I wanted to follow up with you to see how you were doing and to see if I could assist you with anything or answer any questions for you._
> 
> ...


 
Nice. This is getting better and better. So in a year I can get a new analysis. That is nice. I hope I don't need it though


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 18, 2012)

coyacoy, I just placed my order and I used the referral code so you should be seeing it reflected in your account soon.  Thank you for turning me on to this, I'm so excited to hear what they will have to say.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I just ordered mine.  coyacoy thank you for the discount code.  
One question...when y'all say that we have to provide clean shed hairs, do you mean ONLY hair that has the root bulb attached, that are clean because they were shed during a wash?  Or do you just mean any hairs that come off our head on wash day (broken or shed)?


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> coyacoy, I just placed my order and I used the referral code so you should be seeing it reflected in your account soon.  Thank you for turning me on to this, I'm so excited to hear what they will have to say.


Onhergrind09 - that is great news!!!  so excited for you and can't wait to hear about your results.  

thank you again so much for using my referral code!!  I am going to put them toward a new bottle of the Matani Strengther  I'm down to my last application; after this weekend it will be gone. Perfect timing to re-up !


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Well, I just ordered mine. @coyacoy thank you for the discount code.
> One question...when y'all say that we have to provide clean shed hairs, do you mean ONLY hair that has the root bulb attached, that are clean because they were shed during a wash? Or do you just mean any hairs that come off our head on wash day (broken or shed)?


 
I sent any hairs that came out during wash day. She probably has a better way of separating them than I do.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Well, I just ordered mine.  coyacoy thank you for the discount code.
> One question...when y'all say that we have to provide clean shed hairs, do you mean ONLY hair that has the root bulb attached, that are clean because they were shed during a wash?  Or do you just mean any hairs that come off our head on wash day (broken or shed)?


LaidBak - thanks for using the code!!!  Woot! I really appreciate you taking the time to do that; and thanks to you both for rembering 

I just sent in whatever came out of my head after I washed it - whether it broke off or came from the root.  I don't think you have to decipher - just make sure they are clean and the paperwork should instruct you to wrap it in saran wrap prior to mailing back as well.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Well, I just ordered mine.  coyacoy thank you for the discount code.
> One question...when y'all say that we have to provide clean shed hairs, do you mean ONLY hair that has the root bulb attached, that are clean because they were shed during a wash?  Or do you just mean any hairs that come off our head on wash day (broken or shed)?


And I didn't even realize that you also get 5% off your first order when you use my code!  #winning


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 18, 2012)

I didn't realize there was a discount either.  I was going to wait for a sale, and then I thought to myself, "Self, after all the money you've wasted on BS products that didn't work you BETTER not be cheap when it comes to finding out the truth of your hair!"  So I just ordered it.  When I put your code in I was pleasantly surprised to see the discount.


----------



## mg1979 (Jul 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Ok ladies - my analysis may not be as helpful because my hair is not healthy. But it confirmed everything I was thinking.
> 
> My hair is severely damaged which is why it is breaking and I can't seem to get a handle on it. Somewhere over the past 2 years I have heat damaged my hair and the hair has been splitting all the way up the shaft. It didn't change my texture but it destroyed the protein in my hair. This probably goes back as far as Dec 2010. I think I used heat 3 times 12/10, 4/11 and 9/11 for length checks. But I think only 12/10 was the full head. I think I only did the back for the others.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for sharing this...I've been eagerly awaiting your results as I know you are a fellow lo po. It trips me out that heat damage could come from only 3 uses of heat! I guess all it takes is once though! My last use of heat was about 13 months ago. I wonder if I could have some damage and not even realize it.

This sounds way more detailed than the Live Curly Live Free hair analysis. For the cost, I think I got what I paid for and it was a good first step to finding out that I was lo po and what to avoid. I'm tempted to try this one just to see what they say, but it's kinda pricey. Using Kinky Curly is working better for me than anything else, but if I stop making progress...I may have to dish out the $65.


----------



## amwcah (Jul 18, 2012)

coyacoy LaidBak 

Mmmm, the code didn't work for me.  The following is the message I got.

The discount scheme has expired or you have entered an invalid Promo Code


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

amwcah....That is strange....did u use all caps?


----------



## amwcah (Jul 18, 2012)

coyacoy

I sure did!


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmmmmm....
Perhaps there is there a promo code box and customer referral code one?


----------



## amwcah (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh!  I see.  You are correct.  There is a customer referral code on the next page.  Thank you coyacoy!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2012)

[USER=19270 said:
			
		

> amwcah[/USER];16431301]@[USER]coyacoy[/USER]
> 
> I sure did!


 
Go to the checkout page and put the code in the Customer Referral Code box. It will be at the bottom below the login information.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 18, 2012)

amwcah.....u r very welcome and thank you for using the code


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 19, 2012)

Patiently waiting on pictures coyacoy ....


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 19, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Patiently waiting on pictures coyacoy ....



virtuenow....i actually tried right before i left the office earlier and kept getting an error message from lhcf saying an unexpected error had occurred and the application crashed or closed or something each time i clicked upload after attaching the file....if i can bring myself to get on a computer again today i'll give it another go....otherwise i'll try again tomorrow


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 19, 2012)

amwcah said:
			
		

> coyacoy LaidBak
> 
> Mmmm, the code didn't work for me.  The following is the message I got.
> 
> The discount scheme has expired or you have entered an invalid Promo Code



^^Yep, that's right.  I forgot that you have to add the code on the second page.


----------



## tashboog (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok ladies I've just ordered my hair analysis ! I also have a customer code if any one would like to use it for any purchase on their website. My code is  *ZFACED8C*. I've also learned that you must be a new customer in order to use an existing customer code.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh... Why do I live in the UK again?


----------



## amwcah (Jul 19, 2012)

I am excited yet scared to get my analysis.  I ordered last night.  I hope my hair is in better condition than I think.  Think positive, think positive, think positive!  

Thank you ladies for all the great information and sharing your results.


----------



## hair4today (Jul 19, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I am going to email and if she will do this for someone in Canada.



Ogoma, can you let us know if Komaza would provide the service to someone in Canada.  If  no, then wondering if they would be open to providing the service to international clients with a US mail address ( I use a mail service who forwards mail to Canada from US vendors).


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 19, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @Ogoma, can you let us know if Komaza would provide the service to someone in Canada.  If  no, then wondering if they would be open to providing the service to international clients with a US mail address ( I use a mail service who forwards mail to Canada from US vendors).



hair4today
I sent them the email this morning so I'll let you know once I hear back from them. I have a US mailing address, but I want it as soon as possible. I don't want it sitting in my box waiting for me. I need to apply for a nexus card so I can stop being lazy about that long border wait.


----------



## me-T (Jul 19, 2012)

i thought it was crazy that i should relax quick, but my new growth is healthy. i'm surprised by that, because i flat ironed a handful of times during this stretch. also because i just knew the new growth was catching hades during my detangling sessions. 

lemme show ya'll the pics real quick before i get to yappin' some more
i combine/condensed them so they'd fit in one post


----------



## me-T (Jul 19, 2012)

ok, so after letting it all marinate, here's what i've figured out ( i actually wrote this all down)

1)protect my old hair
-silk and plant proteins to help glue my hair together and prevent more problems
-least manipulation as possible (braids, maybe have to do a weave)
-get on a keratin-product schedule
-base the heck out of it before relaxing
-no skipping trims. that old hair needs to go
-use products with slip for smoothness when i'm combing

2)no long stretches for a while (also, why i need to relax already)
-those "elbows", though not bad, are a nuisance. they add to the rough feel, and i need as much smoothness as possible right now.
-don't need curly hairs wrapping up inside a split, or getting caught on an exposed hair fiber, thus breaking the strands
-she said if i don't relax, to at least put heat to the new growth

3)products
-she sent a document that said no cones, etc., but when we talked she didn't mention anything at all about what to actually use outside of proteins. i did say i used elasta qp intense with the silk in it, and she said that was good. eqp does have nono stuff in it, but it's cheap, easy to get, and does its job. going to get the silk h20 spray again that has silk too.
-jojoba oil, since she said jojoba protein was good. funny, 'cause i tried it once and liked it.
-coconut oil. it helps hold protein i believe, plus gives some shine
-detangler. no idea what to use. but i'll try oil washing maybe with coconut and jojoba oils. cocoba oil


----------



## me-T (Jul 19, 2012)

ya'll, after i saw that, i had to apologize to my hair. i knew i messed it upwith my indecisiveness, but actually seeing the damage made me feel so bad. i'm glad it's not as bad as i thought, but then again, i only sent in some choice hairs. who knows what the rejected hairs would've told me.

i'm mad about the 3" though. the last time i tried for full official bsl, something was up with my hair, and i had to cut. a whole freakin year and a half of grazing it. now it looks like it'll be another year of that.

oh well. at least i know what to do, and not just guess. it'd be my luck i make it worse. matter of fact, i kinda did. i thought maybe if i stopped using protein, and try to shoot for moisture overload, my hair would get softer. not only did i make my damage worse, but ironically, protein helps your hair hold moisture. go figure.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 19, 2012)

me-T - how did you get your images uploaded?  I keep getting an error message!? I tried doing right from dropbox as well as saving to my computer as jpg and uploading that way.  i can't get the copy/paste function to work either.  i don't understand, i've posted tons of pics on lhcf before?


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 19, 2012)

me-T said:


> ya'll, after i saw that, i had to apologize to my hair. i knew i messed it upwith my indecisiveness, but actually seeing the damage made me feel so bad. i'm glad it's not as bad as i thought, but then again, i only sent in some choice hairs. who knows what the rejected hairs would've told me.
> 
> i'm mad about the 3" though. the last time i tried for full official bsl, something was up with my hair, and i had to cut. a whole freakin year and a half of grazing it. now it looks like it'll be another year of that.
> 
> *oh well. at least i know what to do, and not just guess.* it'd be my luck i make it worse. matter of fact, i kinda did. i thought maybe if i stopped using protein, and try to shoot for moisture overload, my hair would get softer. not only did i make my damage worse, but ironically, protein helps your hair hold moisture. go figure.


Exactly!! Even though it might be another year, at least you'll know precisely what you are doing and that makes it so much easier to be patient, IMO. Congrats on your results!! 

ETA: interesting re: the coconut oil and helping to hold protein in your previous post - never knew that


----------



## me-T (Jul 19, 2012)

i just used the manage attachments thing when you post a message (advanced, not quick reply. i don't even know how any other way.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 19, 2012)

me-T said:


> i just used the manage attachments thing when you post a message (advanced, not quick reply. i don't even know how any other way.


Thanks.....well it's gotta be my work computer then. Sorry @virtuenow, I'll have to wait until tonight when I get home and do it from there.  Maybe it's a sign i need to get my butt back to work


----------



## me-T (Jul 19, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Thanks.....well it's gotta be my work computer then. Sorry @virtuenow, I'll have to wait until tonight when I get home and do it from there. *Maybe it's a sign i need to get my butt back to work*


 
lol! get to work!


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 19, 2012)

@hair4today

I heard back from Komaza Care. I assume this would apply to all international buyers.




> The way our Hair Analysis works is we send a packet with the instructions, questionnaire and two self address envelopes to send your hair shed and completed questionnaire back.
> 
> We are willing to send you the instructions, questionnaire and our address via email and you can send us the questionnaire and hair shed. Once we are completed with your results we will set up a time to call you and you will have access online to view your results.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> @@hair4today
> 
> I heard back from Komaza Care. I assume this would apply to all international buyers.


 
That sounds reasonable. It would probably reduce the delay. They could save some money by doing them all that way.


----------



## hair4today (Jul 19, 2012)

@Ogoma, thanks for the mention.  Good to know they offer the service outside the US.  I plan on ordering the analysis. Based on the previous reviews, I love that the service is so personalized and the results are  detailed...like a prescription for your hair care woes. I am curious to learn how well or poorly I have been doing with my hair journey  It will be nice knowing if I should be doing things differently or continue with the status quo. 

Not to hijack the thread but...question for you on your comment about the nexus card? Do you go across the border Buffalo to shop for hair products and if you do are there any good BSS selling quality stuff where you shop at? Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 19, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> @Ogoma, thanks for the mention.  Good to know they offer the service outside the US.  I plan on ordering the analysis. Based on the previous reviews, I love that the service is so personalized and the results are  detailed...like a prescription for your hair care woes. I am curious to learn how well or poorly I have been doing with my hair journey  It will be nice knowing if I should be doing things differently or continue with the status quo.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread but...question for you on your comment about the nexus card? Do you go across the border Buffalo to shop for hair products and if you do are there any good BSS selling quality stuff where you shop at? Inquiring minds wanna know.



I am in Vancouver. I just ship stuff and pick them up across the border. I also go to Target and Trader Joe's when I am there. I've never been to a BSS there. I know people that go every week to do regular grocery shopping. It is about a 40 min trip from downtown, but the border wait can be anywhere from 15 mins to an hour. Very annoying watching the nexus folks fly by .


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 19, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> @hair4today
> 
> I heard back from Komaza Care. I assume this would apply to all international buyers.



Ogoma.....that is wonderful news!!!!  Good luck to you!!  And thanks for letting us know!


----------



## yodie (Jul 20, 2012)

tashboog said:


> Ok ladies I've just ordered my hair analysis ! I also have a customer code if any one would like to use it for any purchase on their website. My code is  *ZFACED8C*. I've also learned that you must be a new customer in order to use an existing customer code.



I just used your code to place my order.


----------



## tashboog (Jul 20, 2012)

yodie said:


> I just used your code to place my order.


I'm glad I could help and I hope you are please with your purchase . You have also helped me as well. I'm so glad we all can support one another on this forum .


----------



## yodie (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's my code in case someone wants to order under me. I'd really appreciate it. 
*DQRRA5CX*

I live in LA. Maybe I'll get my kit soon. (Crosses fingers)


----------



## amwcah (Jul 20, 2012)

faithVA

Did you say you got a confirmation email for shipment?  I ordered on Wednesday, and I guess it hasn't been mailed yet.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 20, 2012)

mamaore said:
			
		

> faithVA please let u sknow if you eventually decide to try out this product.
> coyacoy do you know if they offer this service internationally? I'm in Canada. I would love to try this out in the future



mamaore: she'll ship to Canada but you'll need to call to purchase (see email above).


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

amwcah said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Did you say you got a confirmation email for shipment? I ordered on Wednesday, and I guess it hasn't been mailed yet.


 
Yes. I received a tracking number from whoever they shipped through.

They don't ship every day. It may be several days before they send your package.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 20, 2012)

amwcah said:


> faithVA
> 
> Did you say you got a confirmation email for shipment?  I ordered on Wednesday, and I guess it hasn't been mailed yet.



I got my shipment confirmation the day after I ordered.  Maybe check your SPAM folder?
ETA: Ordered Wednesday, shipped Thursday.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> I got my shipment confirmation the day after I ordered. Maybe check your SPAM folder?
> ETA: Ordered Wednesday, shipped Thursday.


 
Yeah that's a good idea to check your Spam folder.

But I ordered on June 25th and it wasn't shipped until the 27th. They ship quickly but it's not always the same day or even next day.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 20, 2012)

I placed my order a few minutes ago. I got my instructions and will mail back the questionaire and the hair on Monday.


----------



## Xaragua (Jul 20, 2012)

yodie I am trying t o use your code, but it is saying that has expired or is invalid


----------



## Arian (Jul 20, 2012)

I purchased tonight.  I need to know why I have this chronic dryness problem.


----------



## yodie (Jul 20, 2012)

Xaragua said:


> yodie I am trying t o use your code, but it is saying that has expired or is invalid



Darn. Just saw this message. They just gave me that code. Thanks for trying. I'll check it out. Thanks for letting me know.

Can someone else try to use my code and let me know if it works? 

Thanks.


----------



## yodie (Jul 20, 2012)

Are any of you ladies purchasing Komaza products?


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 20, 2012)

Xaragua said:
			
		

> yodie I am trying t o use your code, but it is saying that has expired or is invalid



You have to go to the next page and enter it where it says 'customer referral code'.


----------



## amwcah (Jul 20, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> I got my shipment confirmation the day after I ordered.  Maybe check your SPAM folder?
> ETA: Ordered Wednesday, shipped Thursday.



Yeah, I did.  However, after I got the order confirmation email I inboxed them.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 20, 2012)

I am so glad to see so many ladies taking advantage of this wonderful and valuable service!  Thanks to all who have shared ur experiences!   After i started this thread i wondered what if no one else's experience was like mine!?  So glad that the benefit has been received by others!!!!    HHG!!!


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 20, 2012)

amwcah said:
			
		

> faithVA
> 
> Did you say you got a confirmation email for shipment?  I ordered on Wednesday, and I guess it hasn't been mailed yet.



amwcah.
.they ship really quickly like usually the next business day. If it's not in ur spam folder u may want to give them a call


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 20, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> Here's my code in case someone wants to order under me. I'd really appreciate it.
> DQRRA5CX
> 
> I live in LA. Maybe I'll get my kit soon. (Crosses fingers)



yodie......i bet u will receive the very quickly given that komaza care is in CA


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 20, 2012)

coyacoy said:
			
		

> yodie......i bet u will receive it very quickly given that komaza care is in CA


oops double post


----------



## yodie (Jul 21, 2012)

coyacoy I hope I receive something soon. I've been in the dark for so long that I guess a few more days won't hurt me. 

Here's my guess of what they'll tell me. Let's see if I'm right: 
Low porosity. New growth looks good, but I have splits on the last inch or so of my hair that need to be cut. Probably silk proteins, not hard core protein and maybe something about my vitamins. 

It'll just be nice to know what MY hair needs and not have to roam this board looking for clues. 

So, did you ladies receive a questionnaire after you paid for the hair analysis? I didn't receive anything via email other than a confirmation of my order.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 21, 2012)

Does the sample hair have to be washed w/clarifying shampoo or regular shampoo? what about co-washed hair?  Do they specify?


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 21, 2012)

yodie.....they will send the questionnaire via post office along with the two stamped envelopes ...one to use for ur first sample and the completed questionnaire and the second for ur follow up analysis    if ur suspicions about ur hair are right it will be nice to have confirmation!

virtuenow....yes, the directions specify that the shed hairs be clean but don't go so far as to say whether to clarify if i recall correctly.....faithVA do u recall? 
i myself went with regular shampooing rather than cowashing and as to ensure the strands didn't have any build up or coating. I am sure u could email them and ask about cowashing tho if that is what u'd prefer ;-)


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 21, 2012)

Im not gonna wait for shed hairs, I'm just gonna pull some out.  I lose very little hair on wash days and I want to make sure she has a good sample from all over my head.


----------



## WyrdWay (Jul 21, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> Im not gonna wait for shed hairs, I'm just gonna pull some out.  I lose very little hair on wash days and I want to make sure she has a good sample from all over my head.



Lol that's determination right there!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @yodie.....they will send the questionnaire via post office along with the two stamped envelopes ...one to use for ur first sample and the completed questionnaire and the second for ur follow up analysis  if ur suspicions about ur hair are right it will be nice to have confirmation!
> 
> @virtuenow....yes, the directions specify that the shed hairs be clean but don't go so far as to say whether to clarify if i recall [email protected]faithVA do u recall?
> i myself went with regular shampooing rather than cowashing and as to ensure the strands didn't have any build up or coating. I am sure u could email them and ask about cowashing tho if that is what u'd prefer ;-)


 
Sorry. Have been away for a day or two. It doesn't matter how you wash it. It just needs to be clean with no product. So you can wash or cowash. It won't matter.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2012)

[USER=77239 said:
			
		

> LaidBak[/USER];16448129]Im not gonna wait for shed hairs, I'm just gonna pull some out. I lose very little hair on wash days and I want to make sure she has a good sample from all over my head.


 
I wouldn't pull hairs out because it will give her a false read. If you pull hairs out it will look like you have a hair thinning, hair loss problem when you don't. 

Just collect you hairs over a week or two and when you fill out the questionairre, let them know this is a sample over a certain period of time.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2012)

[USER=17046 said:
			
		

> yodie[/USER];16445265]Are any of you ladies purchasing Komaza products?


 
I have not but once I send in my 2nd sample in 2 or 3 months, I may ask for recommendations. I do want to try a DC from them because it has no protein in it. Those are hard to come by.


----------



## yodie (Jul 23, 2012)

My analysis shipped today. Did you ladies use shed hairs on wash day as your sample?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2012)

yodie said:


> My analysis shipped today. Did you ladies use shed hairs on wash day as your sample?


 
Yes. I just sent whatever hair I collected on wash day whether it was shed hair or broken hair. I didn't separate it.


----------



## yodie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you to the ladies that ordered under my referral number. Appreciate it.


----------



## amwcah (Jul 23, 2012)

I received the questionnaire and envelopes today!  Yeah!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 23, 2012)

I received my questionnaire and envelopes today, I'm crazy excited!  I started collecting hair the day I ordered which was my DC day so tomorrow, in the mail it goes.


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 23, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> I received my questionnaire and envelopes today, I'm crazy excited!  I started collecting hair the day I ordered which was my DC day so tomorrow, in the mail it goes.



Yeah!!!  Can't wait to hear about your results!!  Congrats for KIM!!


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 23, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Sorry. Have been away for a day or two. It doesn't matter how you wash it. It just needs to be clean with no product. So you can wash or cowash. It won't matter.



I wish I had read this before doing something stupid yesterday. I co-washed and detangled yesterday and gathered up my shed hairs. Because they had stated they should be clean, I then stupidly decided to wash the shed hairs with hand soap. OMG! The ball of hair dried up and tangled something fierce. I could not separate them without breaking out pieces of hair. I am going to have to wait until my next detangling session this coming weekend to get a decent amount to send to them.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I wish I had read this before doing something stupid yesterday. I co-washed and detangled yesterday and gathered up my shed hairs. Because they had stated they should be clean, I then stupidly decided to wash the shed hairs with hand soap. OMG! The ball of hair dried up and tangled something fierce. I could not separate them without breaking out pieces of hair. I am going to have to wait until my next detangling session this coming weekend to get a decent amount to send to them.


 
You probably could have just put some conditioner on them to soften them up  You will get it next time.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 23, 2012)

faithVA said:


> You probably could have just put some conditioner on them to soften them up  You will get it next time.



At least now I know what would happen to my hair if I ever decided to use hand soap on it.


----------



## candy626 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just decided to open this thread. When I have some more expendable funds I will definitely try this out.

I think I kind of know what I need to do though, starting with at least a 1 inch trim. But it would be interesting to get a full evaluation of the condition of my hair. Maybe they could provide some answers as to why my hair does not relax.


----------



## Arian (Jul 24, 2012)

I got an email saying my "package" had been shipped.  Guess I'll be getting my questionnaire and envelopes soon!  Gosh, I feel like this is my only hope to understanding my hair once and for all!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm going to try this is an early Christmas present to myself. I'm kinda scared of what they will say tbh...I'm really trying to work with my hair and I'd hate for them to send me my results like "girl...wow....don't even hold your breath for that phone call. here are your pics. Please do not contact this service again. Thank you"


----------



## tashboog (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd received my package yesterday and its in the mail this morning . I already had my shed hairs ready to go last week . So I filled out sentences worth of stuff on my questionnaire so they already know everything about me and my hair issues .


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm only on page 3 but this is amazing! Thank you so much for telling us. I definitely have to use this at some point. I can't retain moisture for more than a day


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2012)

[USER=353619 said:
			
		

> CurlsOnFire23[/USER];16465783]I'm going to try this is an early Christmas present to myself. I'm kinda scared of what they will say tbh...I'm really trying to work with my hair and I'd hate for them to send me my results like "girl...wow....don't even hold your breath for that phone call. here are your pics. Please do not contact this service again. Thank you"


 
It won't be that bad  If it wasn't that bad for me, it won't be that bad for you. It should be quite informative. And just having some answers will probably bring you much needed relief. I know it did for me.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> It won't be that bad  If it wasn't that bad for me, it won't be that bad for you. It should be quite informative. And just having some answers will probably bring you much needed relief. I know it did for me.



faithVA 

I'm gonna give KCHA a try real soon.


----------



## me-T (Jul 25, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I have not but once I send in my 2nd sample in 2 or 3 months, I may ask for recommendations. I do want to try a DC from them because it has no protein in it. Those are hard to come by.


 
idk if you're an "ingredient snob", but elasta qp dpr11 is awesome. i did an overnight dc with it this past weekend, and when i rinsed it out, the dryness and tangles went with it. thumbs up


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

[USER=53491 said:
			
		

> me-T[/USER];16475925]idk if you're an "ingredient snob", but elasta qp dpr11 is awesome. i did an overnight dc with it this past weekend, and when i rinsed it out, the dryness and tangles went with it. thumbs up


 
Thanks me-T. I am an ingredient snob  I am low porosity so my hair and silicones have a falling out. I have looked at it though. She told me my hair wasn't going to like much so to just keep my products simple. She's right over the past 2 years, there isn't very much it likes. My hair doesn't do anything with overnight DC's either  She gave me a lot of good tips for my hair and combatting the dryness.

Definitely glad you have something that works for you though.


----------



## me-T (Jul 25, 2012)

dang... i'm trying to think for you... i don't remember trying any natural conditioners that really helped (otherwise, i'd still be using it, lol)


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

[USER=53491 said:
			
		

> me-T[/USER];16476081]dang... i'm trying to think for you... i don't remember trying any natural conditioners that really helped (otherwise, i'd still be using it, lol)


 
Aw, thanks. It's ok. She said my current stash will work. I still have to get a cut and then I can proceed from there. She said there isn't much hope for combatting the dryness until I cut it. I get it cut next weekend, so I should be good to go.  Can't wait.


----------



## yodie (Jul 25, 2012)

Sending my questionnaire off today. 
faithVA, what products are you sticking to? 
I notice that my hair isn't impressed by a lot of different products, so I don't try many (anymore). Can't wait to see what they say.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jul 25, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Aw, thanks. It's ok. She said my current stash will work. I still have to get a cut and then I can proceed from there. She said there isn't much hope for combatting the dryness until I cut it. I get it cut next weekend, so I should be good to go.  Can't wait.


 
faithVA  Please share pics when you cut your hair! Does it really have to be all at once?  You are taking it better than me and its your hair lol. But Im transitioning and have overprocessed, broken off hair that seemed hopeless. I cut several inches off, but I left enough to be able to put it up bc I tend t get busy or lazy and not feel like doing something to my hair every day. Im the person who used to hate buns, but I love them now for convenience. Anyway my hair is chronicaly dry, but finding the right combo of products has made my hair do a 180..its soft now and holds moisture much better. Still have mild breakage but the relaxed ends are on their way out eventually anyway.  I can understand wanting to have a clean slate to start from though. I cant wait to be natural so I can have a clean slate too...but I cant bring myself to cut it all of at once. Wish I had your ambition!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

[USER=17046 said:
			
		

> yodie[/USER];16476277]Sending my questionnaire off today.
> @faithVA, what products are you sticking to?
> I notice that my hair isn't impressed by a lot of different products, so I don't try many (anymore). Can't wait to see what they say.


 
I don't have much
-- AO White Camellia and AO Blue Chamomile
and 
--Deva Curl products

I still have my Terressentials mudwash, KCCC and some glycerin sprays. I will decide later if I will keep them or not.

She pretty much told me to avoid the typical: cones, sulfates, parabens, mineral oil, petroleum, and protein treatments. 

And to go use lighter more watery products. And don't use more than 2 leave-in type products on my hair at 1 time.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> @faithVA Please share pics when you cut your hair! Does it really have to be all at once?  You are taking it better than me and its your hair lol. But Im transitioning and have overprocessed, broken off hair that seemed hopeless. I cut several inches off, but I left enough to be able to put it up bc I tend t get busy or lazy and not feel like doing something to my hair every day. Im the person who used to hate buns, but I love them now for convenience. Anyway my hair is chronicaly dry, but finding the right combo of products has made my hair do a 180..its soft now and holds moisture much better. Still have mild breakage but the relaxed ends are on their way out eventually anyway. I can understand wanting to have a clean slate to start from though. I cant wait to be natural so I can have a clean slate too...but I cant bring myself to cut it all of at once. Wish I had your ambition!


 
No I don't have to cut it all at once. She said I could trim it every 4 to 6 weeks. But I have been struggling with my hair for 2.5 years. I'm just tired of it already. And without cutting it I risk having the hair split further, just making it take that much longer. There are more benefits to cutting it all of now then waiting.

--I get to enjoy at least 3 months of wash and go hair. 
--In 6 months my hair should be longer than it is now
--I can finally find my staples and what works
--I can know what healthy ends look and feel like
--I can focus on thickening up my hair and restoring my scalp
--I will use less product

I could go on   Yes, I'm excited.

I understand not wanting to cut it. I have been there. I should have cut my hair a long time ago but I tried to save it. Now I'm over it.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay, I think I'm gonna do this.  I redid my install about 2 weeks ago, but saved all the shed hair.  I think I will send in all the hair (its a lot!).  I have some things figured out about my hair, but still working on finalizing this moisture project-- and I believe I am high porosity but I've been told otherwise.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 25, 2012)

faithVA said:


> No I don't have to cut it all at once. She said I could trim it every 4 to 6 weeks. But I have been struggling with my hair for 2.5 years. I'm just tired of it already. And without cutting it I risk having the hair split further, just making it take that much longer. There are more benefits to cutting it all of now then waiting.
> 
> --I get to enjoy at least 3 months of wash and go hair.
> --In 6 months my hair should be longer than it is now
> ...


  Did they tell you the splits will go up further?  Did they suggest you cut all at once.  It sounds like a good idea though!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Did they tell you the splits will go up further? Did they suggest you cut all at once. It sounds like a good idea though!


 
Yes the splits will go further up until I cut it. She said I could try getting a trim every 4 to 6 weeks and get a professional protein treatment. She could guarantee that it would work but if I was unwilling to cut it was my only other option. I could hear in her voice that she was just saying it because she felt sorry for me , not because she believed it would work.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 25, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I don't have much
> -- AO White Camellia and AO Blue Chamomile
> and
> --Deva Curl products
> ...



Is there a reason you might do away with the mudwash? Did she say anything about it?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];16479959]Is there a reason you might do away with the mudwash? Did she say anything about it?


 
No she didn't say anything about it. I haven't decided to get rid of it yet. I just need to try it on my hair after the cut to see how it works. After using the Deva Curl I now have something to compare it with to see how it leaves my hair. 

But I will probably only have 1 shampoo in my stash. So when I run out of mudwash and I still like the Deva Curl products I will probably switch over. 

The main reason I will be getting rid of stuff is because I would like to just have the basics and only 1 or 2 products I am trying out at any given time.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 25, 2012)

faithVA: makes sense. I love the mudwash, right now I consider it a HG product for me. If the DevaCurl shampoo works as well, I am impressed.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];16480039]@faithVA: makes sense. I love the mudwash, right now I consider it a HG product for me. If the DevaCurl shampoo works as well, I am impressed.


 
I love the mudwash too. It is the only product I think I have every given glowing reviews. But I have never used the mudwash on healthy hair  So if it worked that well on damaged hair I can't wait to see how it works on a full head of healthy hair. I will definitely let you know.  

I will be getting rid of the lavender. I only have love for the left coast lemon


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

I know a few of you have been trying to help me through my cut phase. The funny thing is I am more concerned that he may not cut off enough versus he cut off too much.

My ends have been damaged so long that I don't know what my real hair is like. And I would love to know what that feels like. I am actually more worried that he will cut off what he things is damaged and leave some damaged ends. Then I get home and in a week or two my damaged ends return and I have to ruin my hair cut trying to trim my own ends. 

I would rather he shave my head than he leave 1 bad piece of hair on my head. I just can't take it any more.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 25, 2012)

It will be fine. Can you tell the difference between the damaged and healthy portion of your hair? Watch and direct him if need be. Maybe bring in pics of your slides so he can get a feel for what you are going for.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 25, 2012)

faithVA if you have the mudwash, can't you do away with shampoos?  It thought it was a replacement for shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> It will be fine. Can you tell the difference between the damaged and healthy portion of your hair? Watch and direct him if need be. Maybe bring in pics of your slides so he can get a feel for what you are going for.


 

No I can't really tell the difference. I am hoping he can tell. I want him to take it to at least 2 inches. I am fine if he cuts it back to 1". I'm afraid to have it any longer than that. 

I do plan on taking my laptop with me so I can show him. 

I'm sure it will be fine. I think I'm just anxious to have it over with. I have to keep myself busy to keep the scissors and the trimmers out of my own hands


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

[USER=10150 said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/USER];16480215]@faithVA if you have the mudwash, can't you do away with shampoos? It thought it was a replacement for shampoo.


 
It is a replacement. But one thing I have noticed about the Deva Curl products is that they work well with each other. This isn't a line I think its good to pick and choose. So I have the try the mudwash with the conditioner first before I try to replace the Deva Curl shampoo.  The mudwash may not work as well with it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 27, 2012)

This is very interesting. I will store this away for future reference.


----------



## Cruzankink (Jul 27, 2012)

coyacoy Thanx for this useful thread!  I'm gonna take advantage of this service hopefully no more guess work...


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 27, 2012)

Cruzankink said:
			
		

> coyacoy Thanx for this useful thread!  I'm gonna take advantage of this service hopefully no more guess work...



Cruzankink....yeah!  So glad you are going to do it!  Happy you found this thread useful  please be sure to share your results with us and us the customer referral code to get your 5% discount!  ;-)


----------



## me-T (Jul 29, 2012)

faithVA why would he not cut off enough?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2012)

me-T said:


> @faithVA why would he not cut off enough?


 
I don't know that he won't. I'm just anxious  And my mind is all over the place. 

When I spoke to him over the phone, I got the impression that he didn't really like to cut hair short. But I am hoping that he will care more about the health of the ends vs. whether it is long or not.

I'm also not sure if he will be able to tell how far up the damage goes. So if the damage goes up to 2" but he only sees it at 3" he may cut it to 3" and stop.

I am optimistic though and ready. I only have 6 more days to go


----------



## Arian (Jul 30, 2012)

I got my questionnaire and envelopes, so I'm about to get started!

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## coyacoy (Jul 31, 2012)

Yaye!!!


----------



## tashboog (Jul 31, 2012)

Have any of you ladies that have recently sent your hair sample receive a confirmation email yet?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 31, 2012)

I sent off my questionnaire and sample a few days ago, I'm waiting for my confirmation email telling me that they've received it.


----------



## tashboog (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok ladies I've just received my confirmation email !


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 31, 2012)

I mailed mine off today. I don't expect them to recieve it until end of week (mailed from Canada). Hopefully, I'll have my results by mid-August.


----------



## yodie (Jul 31, 2012)

tashboog said:


> Have any of you ladies that have recently sent your hair sample receive a confirmation email yet?



No, I haven't gotten anything.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey ladies ! So last night I set up my dropbox account and now I'm waiting to hear back within the next 7 business days for my results . I will let you ladies know about my results after my consultation .


----------



## AllyMD (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I am not new to the board, but I usually just lurk and read . I submitted my hair to the service and I have received my analysis yesterday afternoon. I have to say, it was well worth the money.

I have been natrual since 2006 and have big chopped twice since that time (I enjoy cutting my hair, especially when I'm stressed or bored ), but I am about mid back length currently. I was intrigued by the analysis and decided to jump in and see what they would tell me.

First, I received about 25 pictures in my dropbox the morning of the phone call and I received a call from Rene later on that day. She went through each picture with me, explaining what I was seeing and the best way to combat the problems..

I have complex strand knots, rather than the common single strand, which she told me need to be snipped out since they can cause further damage. In addition, she told me that me splits were about 1/4" from the ends of my hair, so a small trim would be best. She reviewed my cuticles with me and told me that my hair was high porosity and that the protein treatment I was using was working because she could see where it was deposited on my hair shaft and that was a good thing and continue with protein treatments.

She then just reviewed my supplement choices, advised me against the ususal suspects--mineral oil, parabens, sulfates etc--and said that she would contact me in three weeks to check my progress and then resubmit my hair in another 3 months for a second look. She answered all of my questions and told me to give her a call if I had any further issues. This is a great service and if you can afford it, I would really suggest the investment!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2012)

[USER=13658 said:
			
		

> walkerca[/USER];16527365]Hi all,
> 
> I am not new to the board, but I usually just lurk and read . I submitted my hair to the service and I have received my analysis yesterday afternoon. I have to say, it was well worth the money.
> 
> ...


 
What a great post to come out of lurkdom   I am glad that you had such positive results with the analysis. 

Did she say what caused the knots? or how to prevent them? What protein treatments are you using?

Thanks for  sharing your results.


----------



## daviine (Aug 1, 2012)

I want to do it but I'm nervous they may tell me to BC or something. 

Are you guys clarifying before you send the hair in? I'm going to start prepping by pulling hairs out or gathering from the floor, lol.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 1, 2012)

daviine said:


> I'm going to start prepping by pulling hairs out or gathering from the floor, lol.


The instructions says not to pull hair from the root that they can tell better by your natural hair fall of shed hairs. I, however, already had a couple of plucked hairs that I had added to my shed hair before I got my package  .


----------



## AllyMD (Aug 1, 2012)

faithVA said:


> What a great post to come out of lurkdom   I am glad that you had such positive results with the analysis.
> 
> Did she say what caused the knots? or how to prevent them? What protein treatments are you using?
> 
> Thanks for  sharing your results.


She suggested my complex knots were possibly due to sleeping without my hair bound at night, regardless of whether or not you sleep on a satin/silk pillowcase.  As the cuticle is lifted from the shaft, it snags on other pieces of hair and the knot gets bigger.  I have to admit that there have been times that I have had a lazy moment, so I could see this happening.  She said simply to braid or tie your hair up at night to stop the ends especially from snagging on anything else.

For protein, I had a keratin treatment 8 months ago.  Since then, I have used Coppola keratin conditioner, but since it is full of everything she advised against, I am on the hunt for another.  I se Giovanni has a keratin infused conditioner, so I may look into this...


----------



## daviine (Aug 1, 2012)

tashboog said:
			
		

> The instructions says not to pull hair from the root that they can tell better by your natural hair fall of shed hairs. I, however, already had a couple of plucked hairs that I had added to my shed hair before I got my package  .



Thanks tashboog. This means I'd have to weed through all my  broken hairs.  That's why I wanted to pluck them. I thought it'd be easier, lol.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 1, 2012)

daviine said:


> Thanks @tashboog. This means I'd have to weed through all my broken hairs. That's why I wanted to pluck them. I thought it'd be easier, lol.


I sent all the hair I had in my shower including my broken hairs. I'm pretty sure they can still provide an accurate analysis with the sample that you provide . I wouldn't take the time to separate your hair, but just make sure that your hair is clean and product free .


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2012)

daviine said:


> I want to do it but I'm nervous they may tell me to BC or something.
> 
> Are you guys clarifying before you send the hair in? I'm going to start prepping by pulling hairs out or gathering from the floor, lol.


 
Ladies, please do not pluck hair from your head.

Your hair has a normal growth cycle and she can tell what stage a strand is in. If the strand is in a growth or resting stage and comes out by the root, it will lead her to believe you have a thinning issue. If you pluck hairs you will lead her to believe that you are going bald prematurely. It will look like your hair is coming out prematurely throwing off your results.

Be patient and let your hair shed naturally so you can get accurate results.


----------



## Arian (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm nervous about my analysis too.  I sent in a ball of hair yesterday and will be anxiously awaiting the results.  

I'm going to write down some questions that I can ask her when she calls.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 1, 2012)

I just got an email today saying I can view my results in 7 days, yay! I'm scared and excited at the same time but I'm thinking positive cause I know I've been taking way better care of my hair these past two years than I did previously.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 1, 2012)

walkerca said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am not new to the board, but I usually just lurk and read . I submitted my hair to the service and I have received my analysis yesterday afternoon. I have to say, it was well worth the money.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing your experience walkerca!!!  Very positive results - congratulations . Curious wut kind of protein treatment(s) are u using?

Eta: i see u answered that already up thread. I've never heard of complex strand knots!!!  Sounds....well, complex!


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 1, 2012)

tashboog said:
			
		

> I sent all the hair I had in my shower including my broken hairs. I'm pretty sure they can still provide an accurate analysis with the sample that you provide . I wouldn't take the time to separate your hair, but just make sure that your hair is clean and product free .



This, yes, for sure - send them on in broken hairs and all


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 1, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> I just got an email today saying I can view my results in 7 days, yay! I'm scared and excited at the same time but I'm thinking positive cause I know I've been taking way better care of my hair these past two years than I did previously.



Onhergrind09 ....good luck!  Thinking positive thoughts for you!!!


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 1, 2012)

Arian said:
			
		

> I'm nervous about my analysis too.  I sent in a ball of hair yesterday and will be anxiously awaiting the results.
> 
> I'm going to write down some questions that I can ask her when she calls.



Arian ...that is a great idea!!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## AllyMD (Aug 1, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your experience walkerca!!!  Very positive results - congratulations . Curious wut kind of protein treatment(s) are u using?
> 
> Eta: i see u answered that already up thread. I've never heard of complex strand knots!!!  Sounds....well, complex!


I had a BKT done about 8 months ago and since then, I had been using Coppola keratin infused conditioner.  In addition, I also would use a clear rinse monthly in order to help seal cuticles.  I'm in the process of finding another protein conditioner that does not contain all the no-no's that I am supposed to avoid.

Also, I am involved in crossfit as a workout plan, so I eat a protein heavy diet and I think that helps out a little as well...


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 1, 2012)

walkerca said:
			
		

> I had a BKT done about 8 months ago and since then, I had been using Coppola keratin infused conditioner.  In addition, I also would use a clear rinse monthly in order to help seal cuticles.  I'm in the process of finding another protein conditioner that does not contain all the no-no's that I am supposed to avoid.
> 
> Also, I am involved in crossfit as a workout plan, so I eat a protein heavy diet and I think that helps out a little as well...



walkerca....have u checked out komaza care's protein strengthener?  All good ingredients and none of the no nos...i use it faithfully every 2-3 weeks


----------



## AllyMD (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't.  I'll take a look, thanks!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Aug 2, 2012)

Random Though: Since i've been on this site, I think i've ordered some kind of hair product (literally) every 2 days. lol..

I'm going to try this Komaza Care analysis next month.


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm definitely going to order the analysis within the next month or so


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 2, 2012)

CurlsOnFire23 said:
			
		

> Random Though: Since i've been on this site, I think i've ordered some kind of hair product (literally) every 2 days. lol..
> 
> I'm going to try this Komaza Care analysis next month.



Lol CurlsOnFire23   ...and ditto


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 2, 2012)

shortt29 said:
			
		

> I'm definitely going to order the analysis within the next month or so



shortt29....do it, do it!    and please do share your results ;-)


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 2, 2012)

coyacoy said:
			
		

> shortt29....do it, do it!    and please do share your results ;-)



I definitely will!


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 2, 2012)

My hair is currently about 8" long but due to the tension of wearing wet puffs for an extending period of time, I have many broken spots throughout my head.  These spots are about 1 - 2 inches.  I am wondering how she will get this picture without actually seeing what I'm talking about and how the analysis will help me to grow these areas back?


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 2, 2012)

nappygirl said:
			
		

> My hair is currently about 8" long but due to the tension of wearing wet puffs for an extending period of time, I have many broken spots throughout my head.  These spots are about 1 - 2 inches.  I am wondering how she will get this picture without actually seeing what I'm talking about and how the analysis will help me to grow these areas back?



nappygirl....u would be able to explain that in the questionnaire they send u because it asks about any problems you are experiencing or something to that effect; u would also have an opportunity to discuss that issue during the analysis results call. Also given that u would be sending in shed hairs she would able to discern areas of breakage. She will advise based on the 'issues' she finds specific to your hair...hth & good luck!


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 2, 2012)

coyacoy - Thanks for that reassurance! I was gonna order anyway. LOL!  Just wanted confirmation that she would be able to analyze the areas of breakage.  

Just placed my order and used your customer code.

Sounds like this is a 2 - 3 week long process, so I'll try to muster every ounce of patience in my being and wait.  Very excited!!!!!!


----------



## JBunnie (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't been in here in forever!!! I have so much to catch up on.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 2, 2012)

nappygirl said:
			
		

> coyacoy - Thanks for that reassurance! I was gonna order anyway. LOL!  Just wanted confirmation that she would be able to analyze the areas of breakage.
> 
> Just placed my order and used your customer code.
> 
> Sounds like this is a 2 - 3 week long process, so I'll try to muster every ounce of patience in my being and wait.  Very excited!!!!!!



nappygirl...that is great news!!  Congrats on doing it!  And thanks for using my code.  I am so excited to read about everyone's results and can't wait for them to start rolling in!!  I'm gonna need some patience mustering myself lol. Thanks again for sharing and i truly hope the analysis will be beneficial to u on ur hair journey


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 2, 2012)

JBunnie said:
			
		

> I haven't been in here in forever!!! I have so much to catch up on.



JBunnie....yeah u do gurl...where u been at! Lol....We got all kinds of results updates posted up and thru here!


----------



## JBunnie (Aug 2, 2012)

coyacoy, so I see!!!! My job is cleaning house so we have all types of owners and managers running through here looking over people's shoulders and changing schedules. I just can't get the quiet time I used to get to spend with you ladies


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 2, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @nappygirl....u would be able to explain that in the questionnaire they send u because it asks about any problems you are experiencing or something to that effect; u would also have an opportunity to discuss that issue during the analysis results call. Also given that u would be sending in shed hairs she would able to discern areas of breakage. She will advise based on the 'issues' she finds specific to your hair...hth & good luck!



Thanks for explaining this.  I was wondering how they would know all the strange things I've done to my hair and why some areas are 20" and others are only 5".  There is a good explanation!  I ordered the service a few days ago and used your code.  I already have my hair packaged and ready to go.  I also ordered some seamless combs and getting some cutting shears for when they tell me how much of a chop I will have to do.  I plan on cutting it all at once!  Can't wait to get this show on the road.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 2, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Thanks for explaining this.  I was wondering how they would know all the strange things I've done to my hair and why some areas are 20" and others are only 5".  There is a good explanation!  I ordered the service a few days ago and used your code.  I already have my hair packaged and ready to go.  I also ordered some seamless combs and getting some cutting shears for when they tell me how much of a chop I will have to do.  I plan on cutting it all at once!  Can't wait to get this show on the road.



virtuenow.....u are welcome and that is fantastic news!  Thanks so much for using my code too  

u are forreal at the ready with ur shed hairs and scissors!   That is what i call preparedness and i love it!  .  Yes a thousand times yes to the seamless combs - i am certain that my lack of using them in the past contributed significantly to my mid strand splits! Good luck and i look forward to hearing about ur results!!


----------



## yodie (Aug 2, 2012)

Where are you ladies buying seamless combs from? 

Just received my confirmation from Komaza today.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 2, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> Where are you ladies buying seamless combs from?
> 
> Just received my confirmation from Komaza today.



yodie...woot!  Countdown  ....re: seamless combs...i have the HS jumbo majik star rake and the mini one too as well as a couple of HS styling combs...they are all excellent!!!


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 2, 2012)

yodie said:


> Where are you ladies buying seamless combs from?
> 
> Just received my confirmation from Komaza today.



yodie I also bought the Magic Star Rake Comb.  Its from hotcombs.com.  Patiently awaiting arrival.  There is a thread called, "where are we getting our seamless combs from".  I will do a review there.


----------



## yodie (Aug 2, 2012)

coyacoy, you really notice a difference with the seamless combs?


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 3, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> coyacoy, you really notice a difference with the seamless combs?



yodie....oh yes definitely!  Not nearly as much snagging and no more of that low key ripping sound as i comb through!  I also lose less hair


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 4, 2012)

So what does the package look like?  I've been waiting, and feel it should be here by now, but nothing so far.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 4, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> So what does the package look like?  I've been waiting, and feel it should be here by now, but nothing so far.


My package was a white envelope and it had 2 self-addressed envelopes with instructions and a questionaire. HTH


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 4, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> So what does the package look like?  I've been waiting, and feel it should be here by now, but nothing so far.



virtuenow.....it's just a manila envelope that contains the questionnaire and two postage paid envelopes - one for your completed questionnaire and first sample and the second for your follow up sample.  Where do you live?  The package ships from CA.  Fingers crossed that it'll show up soon!


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 4, 2012)

My envelopes were mailed on Friday 8/3.  Hopefully, I will it get on Monday.  Can't wait to hear the results.

Question about clean hair . . . Is this hair that has only been shampooed or shampooed, conditioned and detangled.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm in the midwest, but some people in here are on the east coast and it only took 2 days.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 4, 2012)

nappygirl said:
			
		

> My envelopes were mailed on Friday 8/3.  Hopefully, I will it get on Monday.  Can't wait to hear the results.
> 
> Question about clean hair . . . Is this hair that has only been shampooed or shampooed, conditioned and detangled.



nappygirl i think either would suffice....i sent a combo of both by saving the sheds after i rinsed and before condish then also saved the sheds from after condish and detangle....hope your envelope arrives soon!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2012)

I cut off all the damage. I cut my hair down to 2". So now I get to see what my hair is like with no damaged ends. 

Not much to see. Its a gelled back fro. I took 2 pics they are in my blog.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 7, 2012)

Sending off package tomorrow!  It came first class, not priority (like some of you).


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I cut off all the damage. I cut my hair down to 2". So now I get to see what my hair is like with no damaged ends.
> 
> Not much to see. Its a gelled back fro. I took 2 pics they are in my blog.



I am sure it looks good and you have the opportunity to start all over again. Did you like the salon?


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 7, 2012)

I got the email confirming receipt of my questionaire and hair sample. I guess they are busy because I have to wait 10 business days for my results. I wouldn't hear back for another two weeks!


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I cut off all the damage. I cut my hair down to 2&quot;. So now I get to see what my hair is like with no damaged ends.
> 
> Not much to see. Its a gelled back fro. I took 2 pics they are in my blog.



It looks pretty and moist.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I am sure it looks good and you have the opportunity to start all over again. Did you like the salon?


 
I did like the salon. He only has 1 customer at a time. And we talked and talked and talked. He learned some things about natural type 4 hair and I learned a few things. I was schooling him on 2 strand twists, flat twists and single coils before I left. And also hooked him up with MahoganyCurls so he could see how we use gel. That was new to him.

He knew the hydration part and how to cut but he didn't know how to style my hair. That is a common thing I hear about deva stylists. 

Next time I know though to cut out all the damage and then get the cut.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I got the email confirming receipt of my questionaire and hair sample. I guess they are busy because I have to wait 10 business days for my results. I wouldn't hear back for another two weeks!


 
LHCF bumrushed again  Quite a few from here sent it in at the same time. I am sure she is backed up. But at least it is not too much of an extra delay.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 7, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I got the email confirming receipt of my questionaire and hair sample. I guess they are busy because I have to wait 10 business days for my results. I wouldn't hear back for another two weeks!



Dang it!  Sad/Mad to hear that . . . I dropped my sample and questionnaire in the mail this morning, so I'll prepare to wait.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Arian (Aug 7, 2012)

I have to wait 10 days too, but I downloaded dropbox, so just waiting on the results.  I'm nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello ladies! I had my consultation today and it went great ! She confirmed that I have normal porosity and fine to medium strands. She reviewed all the slides with me and showed me images of my hair. I saw how a healthy hair follicle looks, I saw images of my SSK, I saw images of the my splits, and the bend of my curl pattern. It was pretty neat and I asked her a lot of questions . She told me that I have 2 inches of damage due to heat and that I need to remove those 2 inches asap or it'll go up further the hair shaft. She told me that I only need to use 2 products at a time as my leave-ins and that I need to simplify my routine. I asked her if I could continue to use my steamer weekly and she said that it should be fine. She said that I needed a watery based leave-in then a lotion or cream. She also suggested that I apply an oil to the ends to help with the SSK's. She gave suggestions about my hair loss and gave me suggestions for washing and conditioning my hair. I need to do light protein treatments every 2 weeks. I had 2 documents that consisted of a nutritional plan and summary of my slides and suggestions. Jen was really great and she answered all of my questions. I've finally have closure about my porosity and now I'm going to work on getting my scalp, hair, and body healthy !


----------



## yodie (Aug 7, 2012)

I recived my confirmation email on Thurs or Friday. I downloaded drop box. Just waiting for the call.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 7, 2012)

tashboog....great news!  Congrats!!  :+)


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 8, 2012)

tashboog - What kind of hair loss are you experiencing and what were her suggestions?


----------



## tashboog (Aug 8, 2012)

nappygirl said:


> tashboog - What kind of hair loss are you experiencing and what were her suggestions?


I have scarring alopecia and she suggested that I first stop cowashing and use the neutrogena shampoo that's for repairing the scalp. She also wanted me to stop using my regular conditioner and use a clarifying rinse using aloe vera and apple cider vinegar after I shampoo. I can use my regular conditioner on the day that I do my protein treatments but on non-protein treatment days she wants me to use the clarifying rinse as my conditioner. She told me to keep using my hair oil mix, but add aloe vera  before applying it to my scalp and then massage the scalp for a few minutes. She said they are doing some intensive research regarding hair loss and soon as she knows something she will email me about their findings. So I'm waiting patiently for that cuz so far none my doctors have given me any solid solutions to my hair loss issue .


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 8, 2012)

tashboog said:
			
		

> I have scarring alopecia and she suggested that I first stop cowashing and use the neutrogena shampoo that's for repairing the scalp. She also wanted me to stop using my regular conditioner and use a clarifying rinse using aloe vera and apple cider vinegar after I shampoo. I can use my regular conditioner on the day that I do my protein treatments but on non-protein treatment days she wants me to use the clarifying rinse as my conditioner. She told me to keep using my hair oil mix, but add aloe vera  before applying it to my scalp and then massage the scalp for a few minutes. She said they are doing some intensive research regarding hair loss and soon as she knows something she will email me about their findings. So I'm waiting patiently for that cuz so far none my doctors have given me any solid solutions to my hair loss issue .



Wow that is very comprehensive advice!   So glad u were pleased with the service.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 8, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Wow that is very comprehensive advice!   So glad u were pleased with the service.


I am very pleased with their services ! Jenn told me that they do scalp analysis for those who live in the area and they are helping them with their alopecia. I wish there was a way I could give them a sample of my scalp . She told me if I try her suggestions and continue with my hair oil mix that I should see a difference in my scalp. So I'm excited to start my new routine and hopefully it will help with my hair loss .


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 8, 2012)

I get my phone call tomorrow, the anticipation is almost too much!!!

yodie My HS combs COMPLETELY changed my hair for the better, it makes detangling easier because there is nothing for the hair to snag on and it reassures me that if I have to make any adjustments it's in my technique and not the tools I'm using I have a few combs and a brush from them and I absolutely  them.  Also it's stopped my from buying any other combs and brushes, which is a extra bonus.


----------



## yodie (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ Guess I'm sold. I never thought a seamless comb could make much of a difference. Guess I should at least order one and try it out. 

Thanks.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 8, 2012)

yodie said:


> ^^^ Guess I'm sold. I never thought a seamless comb could make much of a difference. Guess I should at least order one and try it out.
> 
> Thanks.


I have HS magic mini rake and its one of the best seamless combs out there ! I hardly loose any hair and it doesn't pull or snag your hair. You will definitely be able to tell and see a difference with HS combs . Just buy it and I promise you that you won't be sorry !


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 8, 2012)

So . . . How is Jenn credentialed? Does anyone know what kind of doctor/researcher she is?  Just curious


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

nappygirl said:


> So . . . How is Jenn credentialed? Does anyone know what kind of doctor/researcher she is? Just curious


 
I am not sure. I am not even sure who is doing the analysis. I did not have Jenn. So not sure how many people are doing the analysis or if the people giving the results actually do the analysis. It's a good question.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have my phone call today, I'll ask what makes them qualified to do this and I will report back to you guys.  I'm definitely interested in the answer.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 9, 2012)

I finished my phone call I can't wait to share what I learned with you guys!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> I finished my phone call I can't wait to share what I learned with you guys!


 
We can't wait either. Hurry up  Excitement builds!


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 9, 2012)

nappygirl said:


> So . . . How is Jenn credentialed? Does anyone know what kind of doctor/researcher she is?  Just curious



All of this is explained in detail on their website. I checked it out before I ordered the service. I'm surprised Lhcf Fbi waasnt on this.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 9, 2012)

To address the question that was asked earlier about their qualifications nappygirl  here is a link to their website: http://www.komazahaircare.co/index.php/whykomazacare/2012-04-13-23-02-10.  I also asked that question during my phone call today and I was told that the owner of the company is currently working on becoming a tricologist and the other employees that provide this service are holistic healers/herbalist who have all been trained by the owner and continue to work under her guidance.

So now to my take on the service and what I learned.  First, to give everything context, my conversation was a little over and hour.  I had several questions written down, many of which were answered before I asked them which was a very pleasant surprise.  I love that there was no product pushing, she suggested what products from their line would work on my hair but reiterated that it was the new habits that she wanted me to form that were what was most important.  She adhered to my "as few steps as possible philosophy" and directed me to keep my regimen as simple as possible, realizing that with quality products I should only need a few things.  I only received 10 slides because my hair was pretty uniform, but there was a good sampling where I was able to see the healthy areas and those that weren't.    

So what I learned about my hair that I hope wil help someone else:
FYI, I have dense, thick strands that even though I relax, they are so resistant that they're never really fully straight:

1) Because I'm relaxed and not using natural products for the most part, it would be more efficient for me to use a sulfate shampoo, also it would be better for me to shampoo before I DC, instead of doing it on "dirty" hair as is my habit.

2) I am in the habit of doing a layer of protein DC on my hair then a layer of moisturizing DC, she said what I need to do was rinse out the protein DC THEN apply the moist DC and rinse that out.  

3) I need to up my protein DC's to once every 2 weeks, I do it now maybe once a month...maybe.

4) My hair goes from normal porosity in the strong areas to high porosity in the more damaged areas.

5) I only have about 1.5 inches of damage so with a 2 inch cut and a trim every 6-8 weeks my hair should be in fine form, thank God (this is what I was most afraid of).

6) Surprisingly my commitment to protective styling might be hurting me.  Whether I'm home or out and about my hair is usually in a bun and it usually goes from a bun, taken down M&S and put into another bun.  Instead what I should do is bun when I'm out and about and leave it down when I'm home to let my scalp breathe.

7) I usually M&S 2x's day.  At night with a homemade spritz leave in, then sealed with oil and in the morning with just plain water sealed with oil and apparently I need to leave out the morning routine altogether, and since my spritz has oil I only need to seal my ends afterwards and not the length of my hair.  Apparently using just water + oil=dry hair.   

I'm happy to answer any other questions, but this post is mad long so I'm going to end it here.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> To address the question that was asked earlier about their qualifications @nappygirl here is a link to their website: http://www.komazahaircare.co/index.php/whykomazacare/2012-04-13-23-02-10. I also asked that question during my phone call today and I was told that the owner of the company is currently working on becoming a tricologist and the other employees that provide this service are holistic healers/herbalist who have all been trained by the owner and continue to work under her guidance.
> 
> So now to my take on the service and what I learned. First, to give everything context, my conversation was a little over and hour. I had several questions written down, many of which were answered before I asked them which was a very pleasant surprise. I love that there was no product pushing, she suggested what products from their line would work on my hair but reiterated that it was the new habits that she wanted me to form that were what was most important. She adhered to my "as few steps as possible philosophy" and directed me to keep my regimen as simple as possible, realizing that with quality products I should only need a few things. I only received 10 slides because my hair was pretty uniform, but there was a good sampling where I was able to see the healthy areas and those that weren't.
> 
> ...


 
That was very helpful. Even though I've already had mine, each time someone shares I learn more. 

Did she give you any whys. Like what is the difference in DC on dirty hair vs. clean hair? 

And why water + oil = dry hair?

Just curious


----------



## yodie (Aug 9, 2012)

Had my phone call today. It's crazy that after all these years on this board that I still don't know much about my hair or how to take care of it, BUT I feel like I'm a step closer. 

Here's where I have been, where I am, and what I learned/where I'm going:

I had a lot of heat damage last year throughout my entire head. You could see that my strands were obviously burnt and damaged. I cut most of my hair in January of this year and have been wigging it. 

Why the damage? My hair stylist used lots of heat. He used marcel irons, blow dryers and NEVER used a heat protectant. He used some type of serum, but that's it. Can't really blame him completely because I didn't start insisting that he use a heat protectant until right before I QUIT going to him. Never again. I also did a henna treatment that just put the final nail in the coffin. 

Here's what I learned:

- I have fine, normal porosity hair and higher porosity where I have more damage.
- My hair is very curly and hard to straighten. 
- My damage, bubble hair, splits resulted from uncontrolled heat (marcel irons)
- I don't need a lot of heat to straighten my hair because it's fine/can't take lots of heat.
- I have about 1"-2" of damage. I should cut an inch immediately and progressively cut 
   the rest every 6-8 wks. 

- I NEED to use a hardcore protein treatment every two weeks. (This is great to know
   because I've always gone back and forth with this and just didn't know). 
   I'll use the Nexxus that I have here. 

- Cones are great for my hair because they protect it. 
- I should also use coconut or hemp oil on my ends twice a week. 
- Consistent trims are a must. 
- The majority of the length of my strand is healthy. That's good to know. 

Bottom line, my hair needs strength and I've always focused on moisture, moisture, moisture. 

Here's my dilemma. I found a new healthy hairstylist that I'd like to try out. He's very much into protecting the hair with all types of heat protectants and leave ins. He doesn't use any marcel irons. I haven't done a great job at taking care of my hair on my own, which is why I want some healthy hair help. So, I'm contemplating going to him every 2 weeks and just doing my own protein treatments at home before I go to the salon until he and I get on the same page with this. 

I just washed my hair today, but Jenn suggested that I do a hardcore protein treatment before i go to the salon. WILL DO!!

I learned a lot and have some direction. I'm really happy that I cut my hair back in January and that I did this analysis. Worth every penny. Jenn didn't push products on me, but suggested some products from their line. I'm going to get a sample of two of their products. She's going to call me in three weeks to follow up. 

Now I know why I don't retain. 

Sorry so long.
Have any of you ladies tried any of their products? Pros/cons?

*Here's my referral # in case anyone wants to order. DQRRA5CX*


----------



## JFemme (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow at the amazing results you all are sharing...

Just got off the phone tryna call Komaza to order products, but now Imma look into this hair analysis...

Read up on the results shared here..


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

yodie said:


> Had my phone call today. It's crazy that after all these years on this board that I still don't know much about my hair or how to take care of it, BUT I feel like I'm a step closer.
> 
> Here's where I have been, where I am, and what I learned/where I'm going:
> 
> ...


 
 It definitely was not too long. The more detail the better. I'm loving these analysis. And none of the recommendations are the same. Very Interesting. Your new plan sounds good and working with a stylist sounds good as well. 

I agree that knowing the protein answer is so helpful to keep from going back and forth. 

Are you going to share this with your stylist? I would like to know his response. I think his response will tell you all you need to know about going forward with him.


----------



## yodie (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi faithVA

Yes, I'm going to tell the stylist about the hair analysis that I had. This will be my first visit, so you know how they dislike new clients telling them about their business, BUT I will anyway. He and I talked about protein/moisture balance when I went for a consult. He said that most of 'our' hair needs moisture and that if I eat meat I pretty much get enough protein. We all know that our hair gets what it needs after everything else does, so bottom line, I need some protein. 

He really stressed prepping and protecting the hair as it relates to heat. He showed me three different products he uses to protect the hair. I like that. I'll get steam treatments and there are No marcel irons in the salon at all. I LOVE THAT. 

Honestly, my hair has looked it's healthiest and best when I went to the salon. Now, I don't know what it looked like underneath a slide, lol. All that to say this new stylist does ALOT of what we talk about on this board. He has more pros than cons, so we'll see. I certainly do not mind doing my own protein treatments the night before I get my hair done.


----------



## yodie (Aug 9, 2012)

Another thing I learned is that silk aminos don't bind to the hair strand. Maybe yall knew that. I didn't. Jenn said they wash off with water. I have just fallen in love with silk aminos. I'll fall in love with protein and add silk aminos on top.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

yodie said:


> Another thing I learned is that silk aminos don't bind to the hair strand. Maybe yall knew that. I didn't. Jenn said they wash off with water. I have just fallen in love with silk aminos. I'll fall in love with protein and add silk aminos on top.


 
No I didn't know that. They also told me that any effects of the instant conditioners are only meant to last for 3 days so I didn't have to worry about basic proteins in the conditioner because it wouldn't be long lasting.


----------



## yodie (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA I like your haircut. Looks good. 

So, ideally a leave in condish would need to be reapplied every three days? 

Jenn suggested three of their products:

- Matani Hair Repair, Matani Leave In, and their Protein Strengthener. 

The hair repair and the leave in are both leave ins. The Mitani Hair Repair can be used on dry hair. I like/purchased this because I do plan on wearing straight styles, so I can apply this to dry hair and get the strengthening properties. Both of these products have ceramides, silk aminos, and a stronger protein. 

I like the protein strengthener because it's more natural than what I'll find at Sally's and it also has silk aminos, ceramides and it's a protein treatment. I'm not a mixtress, so... It was only $10. Not bad. 

Jenn also said that she liked all of the supplements that I'm taking. Guess that's good. 
It feels good to have some direction on what products to use.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

yodie said:


> @faithVA I like your haircut. Looks good.
> 
> So, ideally a leave in condish would need to be reapplied every three days?
> 
> ...


 
Thank You! It's growing on me  I hope that's literal.

No she was referring to rinse out conditioners. They are designed to have the effects only last a few days. Leave-ins  you need to apply I guess according to your moisturizing schedule.  

I want to try some of their products. But I have to wait for my hair to get longer so she can tell me more about my curl pattern. So much of the strand was damaged she really couldn't tell me a lot. 

Let us know how you like the products.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

@ohhergrind09 I figured it was something like . . .  and thanks for sharing your results!  yodie It's so interesting hearing everyone's results, but it seems like everyone's recommendation includes a trim.  Not looking forward to that.  Interested in knowing if everyone that has gotten their results self-trim or go to the salon for trims?  Why can't stylist catch this damage?  I know they don't have microscopic eyes, but aren't they trained to know.  Just sayin'


----------



## yodie (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm going to let the stylist trim. If not, I'd go ahead and trim myself and keep it moving. I think most stylist are focused on making our hair look pretty for the moment and neglect hair care. I like for my hair to look nice, but healthy hair is my focus.

faithVA, it's growing.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

nappygirl said:


> @ohhergrind09 I figured it was something like . . . and thanks for sharing your results! @yodie It's so interesting hearing everyone's results, but it seems like everyone's recommendation includes a trim. Not looking forward to that. Interested in knowing if everyone that has gotten their results self-trim or go to the salon for trims? Why can't stylist catch this damage? I know they don't have microscopic eyes, but aren't they trained to know. Just sayin'


 
I think it makes sense that the analysis involve trims, because most people getting analysis know there's something wrong. There is usually some issue with retention, breaking or something going on.

I self-trim. Actually I self cut 

I think some of the damage the salons can catch. I think it depends on what damaged it. My protein was melted. The stylist would have known it was damaged but probably not high how. So they would have cut 2" not realizing that I had 3 inches of damage that you can't see. 

I don't think most of us go to stylists though. And unfortunately some received the damage through a stylists, but thats another thread.

I think most of us know our hair is damaged in some way. We just don't know why or we don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA, I also learn something every time someone shares their results.  I did ask her for the whys.  In terms of the difference in DC on dirty hair vs. clean hair, she was saying b/c I have a normal porosity level for the most part if my hair has a few days of product on it, it won't accept the DC because it has no where to put it so essentially I'm wasting my time and product.

Regarding why water + oil = dry hair, it's because the water doesn't contain enough ingredients to properly moisturize my relaxed hair and by putting oil on top of that I further aggravate the issue by sealing my hair in that state. 

nappygirl, it's been my experience that stylist focus on style and not hair health therefore unless your ends are wretched they will either let them be or if they do cut they cut too much.  I've learned the hard way that your hair health is up to you.


----------



## yodie (Aug 9, 2012)

One more thing I forgot to share. Jenn said she really likes that I'm taking DIM Plus. I take it  to metabolize estrogen. I have fibroids. I forgot to ask her why she liked it.


----------



## Arian (Aug 9, 2012)

So do they email you to let you know when they would call?  I'm on pins and needles...


----------



## tashboog (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Ladies ! I've just wanted to give you ladies an update since my analysis. I'd cut off 2 to 3 inches worth of hair. She said I needed to remove 2 inches then immediately follow up with a protein treatment. So that's what I did last night followed by deep conditioning. I had initially cut some hair before the analysis cuz my hair was breaking like crazy. I tell you ladies, its amazing how much better my ends feel now that the damaged hair is gone . My hair even looks better and all the straight ends that I had appears to be gone. I had a hunch that I had heat damage but I wasn't sure but Jenn confirmed it for me. I was in the BSL challenge but now I'm gracefully bowing out of that challenge so that I can focus on healing my scalp and the health of my hair . As of right now, I don't have any desire of applying heat to my hair anymore . If I want to straighten my hair, then I will use my curlformers cuz it straightens my hair just as good as when I flat iron my hair . I even asked Jenn how did she feel about me using curlformers to stretch my hair and she said that they are great. She said just to make sure I install them correctly to avoid damage and she also said that uses curlformers too !


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok . . . I always go the stylist for my trims because I tried DIY once and I was all jacked up.  I just let her cut what she feels is necessary, without much direction (irk). I'm nervous that she might have not been cutting enough and Komaza Care will tell me to cut like 5" off.  Relax, Relate, Release . . . I know I'm putting the cart before the horse.  Let me stop worrying.  Dang, 2 more weeks. . . that's a long time.


----------



## Hisbeloved (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello everyone! I had my phone call today as well. First of all I was told that I have lots of cuticles and that they were long and flat leaving me with low porosity. I spoke with Rene and she said that this was the first time they had to use a special microscope to see someone's cuticles. Because of this, product just sit on top of my hair and my problem is moisture. I'm totally shocked because all this time I've been thinking I needed protein and my hair wants more moisture. As far as split ends go, she said I can cut about 1/4th of an inch and that should take care of it. She said that co-washing was not good for me especially since product just sits on top but that i would benefit from pre-pooing and using shampoo. She recommended a regular deep conditioning once a week with the steamer. She didn't recommend any products but I kinda wish she would've. I've been guessing at this for waaaaaay to long. 

I have a problem area in the top/front of my head where it breaks with little to no manipulation but it didn't show with her analysis. I asked her if she could take a look at some of the shorter hair samples because the longer ones are from the back and I know those are healthy but I was more concerned with the frequent breakage and lack of growth in the front. She's going to review it and get back to me Monday. I'll update you guys when I hear from her next week. I'm excited because I'm finally learning the "truth" about my hair. I thought my hair was thin and she said it was medium to thick strands. Its actually healthier than it looks. I have no heat damage at all. Sorry for the long post. Just wanted to share. 

Feel free to use my referral code: HE9H7F8H. 5% off your first online purchase.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 9, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> To address the question that was asked earlier about their qualifications nappygirl  here is a link to their website: http://www.komazahaircare.co/index.php/whykomazacare/2012-04-13-23-02-10.  I also asked that question during my phone call today and I was told that the owner of the company is currently working on becoming a tricologist and the other employees that provide this service are holistic healers/herbalist who have all been trained by the owner and continue to work under her guidance.
> 
> So now to my take on the service and what I learned.  First, to give everything context, my conversation was a little over and hour.  I had several questions written down, many of which were answered before I asked them which was a very pleasant surprise.  I love that there was no product pushing, she suggested what products from their line would work on my hair but reiterated that it was the new habits that she wanted me to form that were what was most important.  She adhered to my "as few steps as possible philosophy" and directed me to keep my regimen as simple as possible, realizing that with quality products I should only need a few things.  I only received 10 slides because my hair was pretty uniform, but there was a good sampling where I was able to see the healthy areas and those that weren't.
> 
> ...



Onhergrind09 ...excellent news and so glad to hear the analysis was beneficial!!!!!  Thanks so much for sharing ur results


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

nappygirl said:


> Ok . . . I always go the stylist for my trims because I tried DIY once and I was all jacked up. I just let her cut what she feels is necessary, without much direction (irk). I'm nervous that she might have not been cutting enough and Komaza Care will tell me to cut like 5" off. Relax, Relate, Release . . . I know I'm putting the cart before the horse. Let me stop worrying. Dang, 2 more weeks. . . that's a long time.


 
Yes stop worry. She's not going to tell you that. But we all understand your anxiety because we've already been there  It is crazy waiting.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

Hisbeloved said:


> Hello everyone! I had my phone call today as well. First of all I was told that I have lots of cuticles and that they were long and flat leaving me with low porosity. I spoke with Rene and she said that this was the first time they had to use a special microscope to see someone's cuticles. Because of this, product just sit on top of my hair and my problem is moisture. I'm totally shocked because all this time I've been thinking I needed protein and my hair wants more moisture. As far as split ends go, she said I can cut about 1/4th of an inch and that should take care of it. She said that co-washing was not good for me especially since product just sits on top but that i would benefit from pre-pooing and using shampoo. She recommended a regular deep conditioning once a week with the steamer. She didn't recommend any products but I kinda wish she would've. I've been guessing at this for waaaaaay to long.
> 
> I have a problem area in the top/front of my head where it breaks with little to no manipulation but it didn't show with her analysis. I asked her if she could take a look at some of the shorter hair samples because the longer ones are from the back and I know those are healthy but I was more concerned with the frequent breakage and lack of growth in the front. She's going to review it and get back to me Monday. I'll update you guys when I hear from her next week. I'm excited because I'm finally learning the "truth" about my hair. I thought my hair was thin and she said it was medium to thick strands. Its actually healthier than it looks. I have no heat damage at all. Sorry for the long post. Just wanted to share.
> 
> Feel free to use my referral code: HE9H7F8H. 5% off your first online purchase.


 

Well dang that was simple  Except for the front part. Wow! you have great ends. Go with your 1/4". I hope she can find out more about the front. I said next time I would make sure to get hair from all my sections.

And if you want recommendations, when you speak with her on Monday, just let her know. She would be glad to. I think they just don't want to push product. 

I think they are having fun with this. We are showing them all types of hair


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> That was very helpful. Even though I've already had mine, each time someone shares I learn more.
> 
> Did she give you any whys. Like what is the difference in DC on dirty hair vs. clean hair?
> 
> ...



Ditto!!


----------



## yodie (Aug 9, 2012)

Hisbeloved congrats on having healthy hair. You must be doing something right. Yours seems like an easy fix. I guess all of us have easy fixes as long as we stick to what they suggest. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 9, 2012)

nappygirl said:


> Ok . . . I always go the stylist for my trims because I tried DIY once and I was all jacked up.  I just let her cut what she feels is necessary, without much direction (irk). I'm nervous that she might have not been cutting enough and Komaza Care will tell me to cut like 5" off.  Relax, Relate, Release . . . I know I'm putting the cart before the horse.  Let me stop worrying.  Dang, 2 more weeks. . . that's a long time.



I have had a cut once in a salon (shape-up in October 2011) and self-trimmed once this past April since my BC in June 2011. I know I might be due for another trim, about half an inch or so, but I am scared she is going to ask me to cut 2 inches or more. I am just getting past the point where my hair is awkward and hard to do much with and I am dreading have to go back there. But, I will do what ever is needed so I don't waste time holding onto hair that needs to go.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 10, 2012)

faithVA - LOL!  Ok, you're right.  I'm going to stop coming in here telling ya'll that.  Everyone has/is feeling the same way.

I'm impressed at the detailed feedback that everyone is receiving.  I already feel like I got my money's worth and I haven't even had my analysis.  LOL! We'll all have WL hair in no time.

Keep those results coming ladies!


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 10, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I have had a cut once in a salon (shape-up in October 2011) and self-trimmed once this past April since my BC in June 2011. I know I might be due for another trim, about half an inch or so, but I am scared she is going to ask me to cut 2 inches or more. I am just getting past the point where my hair is awkward and hard to do much with and I am dreading have to go back there. But, I will do what ever is needed so I don't waste time holding onto hair that needs to go.



Girl, I'm sure we will all be cutting for the sake of healthy hair.  It's just how much at this point. Well, you will have your results soon so there will be no more guessing.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't know why you ladies are worried about her telling you to trim. I don't think most of the results in this thread have been that drastic. And for those that were, we already knew it. You know when your is hair bad.  It's not like you are going to be walking around one day with swanging hair and then she calls you and tells you, its damaged and you have to cut off 5". 

Relax, relax, relax.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2012)

I thought chopping my hair off was going to be some big deal. I think all of 3 people at work said something the entire week  I was a bit disappointed. Nobody even cares I don't have any hair


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I thought chopping my hair off was going to be some big deal. I think all of 3 people at work said something the entire week  I was a bit disappointed. Nobody even cares I don't have any hair



It is always the case isn't it . You are so sure you'll be the center of attention when you make a major change and silence. I think they notice, they are just not sure if they should let you know they notice.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 10, 2012)

Still trying to post picts....


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 10, 2012)

Pict 1: Apparently my hair did something unique in the first pict.  There is some damage where it tapers in, but they're not sure what it is.  They're researching it to find how it happened, lol and she'll let me know what's up at my 3 week follow-up phone call.  My hair would be the one to  do something unheard of, smh,.

Pict 2: Healthy hair strand

Pict 3: damaged strand 1/4 of an inch long.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2012)

I wonder if we can see our strands at this level with just a very basic microscope. Anyone have a microscope at home? I would be willing to get one if I could see this before it gets too bad.


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hisbeloved said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! I had my phone call today as well. First of all I was told that I have lots of cuticles and that they were long and flat leaving me with low porosity. I spoke with Rene and she said that this was the first time they had to use a special microscope to see someone's cuticles. Because of this, product just sit on top of my hair and my problem is moisture. I'm totally shocked because all this time I've been thinking I needed protein and my hair wants more moisture. As far as split ends go, she said I can cut about 1/4th of an inch and that should take care of it. She said that co-washing was not good for me especially since product just sits on top but that i would benefit from pre-pooing and using shampoo. She recommended a regular deep conditioning once a week with the steamer. She didn't recommend any products but I kinda wish she would've. I've been guessing at this for waaaaaay to long.
> 
> I have a problem area in the top/front of my head where it breaks with little to no manipulation but it didn't show with her analysis. I asked her if she could take a look at some of the shorter hair samples because the longer ones are from the back and I know those are healthy but I was more concerned with the frequent breakage and lack of growth in the front. She's going to review it and get back to me Monday. I'll update you guys when I hear from her next week. I'm excited because I'm finally learning the "truth" about my hair. I thought my hair was thin and she said it was medium to thick strands. Its actually healthier than it looks. I have no heat damage at all. Sorry for the long post. Just wanted to share.
> 
> Feel free to use my referral code: HE9H7F8H. 5% off your first online purchase.



Hisbeloved: thanks for sharing! I'm also low porosity. I just took up cowashing the last few months. I like being able to clean my scalp mid week, but noticed I had more product sitting on my hair when I styled after a cowash. I thought maybe I was doing it wrong. Did she say how often to shampoo? Did she mention if it should have sulfates or not?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 10, 2012)

faithVA, I was thinking the same exact thing. I wonder how much that would cost......


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 10, 2012)

mg1979, I asked the same question she told me that if you're not using natural products and/or you have chemically treated hair it's best to wash with a sulfate shampoo


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> @faithVA, I was thinking the same exact thing. I wonder how much that would cost......


 
I looked up microscopes on amazon and they run from 50 to around 200. It would depend on what strength you need.


----------



## Hisbeloved (Aug 10, 2012)

mg1979- She recommended that I shampoo once a week but didn't say sulfate free or with sulfates. I'll ask her on Monday. Good question. I'm almost sure its without since I'm having a problem obtaining moisture. yodie-I'm not sure if I'm doing anything right or not. She said that they were examining it and found it unusual to have such flat cuticles on curled hair. They think its genetics. If I knew how, I would try to upload some pics.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Aug 12, 2012)

OK Ladies.  I just ordered my Analysis kit on 8/11. Will let you know the results.  Thanks for sharing your info.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 12, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I have had a cut once in a salon (shape-up in October 2011) and self-trimmed once this past April since my BC in June 2011. I know I might be due for another trim, about half an inch or so, but I am scared she is going to ask me to cut 2 inches or more. I am just getting past the point where my hair is awkward and hard to do much with and I am dreading have to go back there. *But, I will do what ever is needed so I don't waste time holding onto hair that needs to go*.


 
Ogoma - re: the bolded - i think that outlook is awesome.  i am finding that for me willingness and consistency to remove bad ends definitely makes the difference between healthy and unhealthy hair.  even if you do have to cut that much it will just be one step closer to the hair of your dreams


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 12, 2012)

nappygirl said:


> @faithVA - LOL! Ok, you're right. I'm going to stop coming in here telling ya'll that. Everyone has/is feeling the same way.
> 
> I'm impressed at the detailed feedback that everyone is receiving. I already feel like I got my money's worth and I haven't even had my analysis. LOL! We'll all have WL hair in no time.
> 
> Keep those results coming ladies!


 
nappygirl - ditto, lol!  I am LOVING the willingness to share results. I will be looking forward to the next couple of weeks since so many are expecting results then!


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 12, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> Pict 1: Apparently my hair did something unique in the first pict. There is some damage where it tapers in, but they're not sure what it is. They're researching it to find how it happened, lol and she'll let me know what's up at my 3 week follow-up phone call. My hair would be the one to do something unheard of, smh,.
> 
> Pict 2: Healthy hair strand
> 
> Pict 3: damaged strand 1/4 of an inch long.


 
wow, Onhergrind09 - love seeing the slides - thanks for sharing those! I never could get mine to post - did you just doing the normal way we post pics to a thread? No biggie, just curious.  It is very interesting to see how different the images are for each person!


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 12, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> OK Ladies. I just ordered my Analysis kit on 8/11. Will let you know the results. Thanks for sharing your info.


 
JazzyOleBabe - congrats on your decision!!!  Looking forward to hearing the results.


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 12, 2012)

I dropped my sample in the mail today.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 12, 2012)

coyacoy, in order to post the slides I opened up Dropbox on my phone and saved the pictures to my phone's gallery, then I signed into LHCF on my phone and attached the pictures from my gallery. I tried posting them the usual way on my computer several different ways with no luck.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 13, 2012)

Xaragua said:


> I dropped my sample in the mail today.


 
 Xaragua


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 13, 2012)

I want too get this now...


----------



## yodie (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm following Komaza's advice. I did a protein treatment before I get my hair straightened and trimmed tomorrow. I'm going to use heat once or twice a month, but I will ALWAYS AND FOREVER do a protein treatment beforehand. I'm also going to use coconut oil on my ends at least twice a week. I hope to have better results in 3 months.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 13, 2012)

yodie - that is great advice!  i thought i knew the benefits of protein before my analysis, but actually seeing the weak areas of my hair and hearing rene say that i needed protein to fill in those areas made all the difference!!    I will never again skimp on the protein !


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 13, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> I want too get this now...


 
lol NappyNelle - do it! do it!! and then tell us alllll about your results 

if you do, don't forget to use a referral code - there are several floating around this thread now - you will get 5% off your first purchase! (if you've never purchased from Komaza before).  It's worth every penny!!!


----------



## Arian (Aug 13, 2012)

Arian said:


> So do they email you to let you know when they would call? I'm on pins and needles...


 

I think my question above got lost in the shuffle of reports


----------



## yodie (Aug 13, 2012)

Arian, yes, someone will email you to step up a call time.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2012)

[USER=147242 said:
			
		

> Arian[/USER];16614491]I think my question above got lost in the shuffle of reports


 
They will send you an email.

They email you when they get your sample.
They email you when they are ready to review your sample. And you will agree on your review time via email.

They will give you call on your agreed upon date and time.

You are going to be on pins and needles until at least 5 minutes into the call


----------



## Arian (Aug 13, 2012)

yodie said:


> @Arian, yes, someone will email you to step up a call time.


 


faithVA said:


> They will send you an email.
> 
> They email you when they get your sample.
> They email you when they are ready to review your sample. And you will agree on your review time via email.
> ...


 

Thanks to both of you...

The question was probably answered earlier in the thread and I was just too lazy to read


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hisbeloved said:
			
		

> mg1979- She recommended that I shampoo once a week but didn't say sulfate free or with sulfates. I'll ask her on Monday. Good question. I'm almost sure its without since I'm having a problem obtaining moisture. yodie-I'm not sure if I'm doing anything right or not. She said that they were examining it and found it unusual to have such flat cuticles on curled hair. They think its genetics. If I knew how, I would try to upload some pics.



How did it go yesterday?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hisbeloved (Aug 14, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> How did it go yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Not too well. While the back of my hair is very healthy. The front appear to be very unhealthy. I have lots of splits down the hair shaft and bubbles. She says it looks like heat damage but I can't tell you the last time I used heat. I'm thinking it may be from the tangle teezer. I haven't used it in probably 9 months to a year but I can't think of what else would cause me to have splits in the middle of a strand of hair. She's going to do more research and call me back again later this week. I'm really upset but I knew it was coming because the front of my head is the reason I did the analysis in the first place. She told me not to make any changes until she calls me back with a plan. We'll see how it goes. I'm already ready to shave it all off and start over.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 14, 2012)

Hisbeloved said:
			
		

> Not too well. While the back of my hair is very healthy. The front appear to be very unhealthy. I have lots of splits down the hair shaft and bubbles. She says it looks like heat damage but I can't tell you the last time I used heat. I'm thinking it may be from the tangle teezer. I haven't used it in probably 9 months to a year but I can't think of what else would cause me to have splits in the middle of a strand of hair. She's going to do more research and call me back again later this week. I'm really upset but I knew it was coming because the front of my head is the reason I did the analysis in the first place. She told me not to make any changes until she calls me back with a plan. We'll see how it goes. I'm already ready to shave it all off and start over.



Hisbeloved....thanks for the update....what great customer service with the ongoing follow up and all!!!  Thinking good thoughts for ya!


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 14, 2012)

Hisbeloved . . . Sorry to hear that!  I'm not sure if you said already, but I was just interested to know what visible signs you were seeing the front of your hair before the analysis.

Hopefully you won't have to BC . . . I hope she can help you develop a plan to nurse your hair back to health.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2012)

nappygirl said:


> @Hisbeloved . . . Sorry to hear that! I'm not sure if you said already, but I was just interested to know what visible signs you were seeing the front of your hair before the analysis.
> 
> Hopefully you won't have to BC . . *. I hope she can help you develop a plan to nurse your hair back to health*.


 
I am hoping this as well.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2012)

Big Chop Update: Its been a week and a half since my big chop. And as dreaded as cutting may be I just wanted to let you ladies know that it only took a week to adjust. I am starting to enjoy my hair even at 2". I am playing with some new products and experimenting with creating a textured fro. Things are working out well. 

Be encouraged ladies. Even if you have to do a slight trim, you will quickly adjust and enjoy having fun with healthier hair.


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hisbeloved said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! I had my phone call today as well. First of all I was told that I have lots of cuticles and that they were long and flat leaving me with low porosity. I spoke with Rene and she said that this was the first time they had to use a special microscope to see someone's cuticles. Because of this, product just sit on top of my hair and my problem is moisture. I'm totally shocked because all this time I've been thinking I needed protein and my hair wants more moisture. As far as split ends go, she said I can cut about 1/4th of an inch and that should take care of it. She said that co-washing was not good for me especially since product just sits on top but that i would benefit from pre-pooing and using shampoo. She recommended a regular deep conditioning once a week with the steamer. She didn't recommend any products but I kinda wish she would've. I've been guessing at this for waaaaaay to long.
> 
> I have a problem area in the top/front of my head where it breaks with little to no manipulation but it didn't show with her analysis. I asked her if she could take a look at some of the shorter hair samples because the longer ones are from the back and I know those are healthy but I was more concerned with the frequent breakage and lack of growth in the front. She's going to review it and get back to me Monday. I'll update you guys when I hear from her next week. I'm excited because I'm finally learning the "truth" about my hair. I thought my hair was thin and she said it was medium to thick strands. Its actually healthier than it looks. I have no heat damage at all. Sorry for the long post. Just wanted to share.
> 
> Feel free to use my referral code: HE9H7F8H. 5% off your first online purchase.





			
				Hisbeloved said:
			
		

> Not too well. While the back of my hair is very healthy. The front appear to be very unhealthy. I have lots of splits down the hair shaft and bubbles. She says it looks like heat damage but I can't tell you the last time I used heat. I'm thinking it may be from the tangle teezer. I haven't used it in probably 9 months to a year but I can't think of what else would cause me to have splits in the middle of a strand of hair. She's going to do more research and call me back again later this week. I'm really upset but I knew it was coming because the front of my head is the reason I did the analysis in the first place. She told me not to make any changes until she calls me back with a plan. We'll see how it goes. I'm already ready to shave it all off and start over.



I'm sorry to hear about the front. It kinda bothers me that she didn't see it in her first analysis. You had to point it out to her.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 15, 2012)

All you ladies, thank you for sharing your results!  Something is not working for my hair and I am tired of the guesswork, so this is a lifesaver...thank you all for so graciously sharing all your results and pictures! I am a scientist, so this type of analysis spoke to me  I will be ordering this soon thanks to all the information you ladies provided 

Hisbeloved- I am sorry the news wasn't good, but at least now you know what you are up against! My hair sounds very similar to yours, so I am interested in what they will have to say.  I have been holding onto my tangle teezer because it detangles my hair like no other, but you have convinced me to finally give it up for good! I guess I will be ordering a seamless widetooth comb and hoping for the best  It is great that you asked insightful questions and got to the bottom of the issue  

The customer service sounds great! I will come prepared with all my questions, concerns, and requests written down


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 15, 2012)

I sort of don't want to hear my results . I think my hair is relatively good shape, but maybe I don't know what relatively good shape is. I am trying not to think about it, but it is not working.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2012)

I haven't given up my tangle teezer just yet  I know people hate it. But I bought some of those seamless combs - bone ones or whichever. They proceeded to snatch my hair right out. 

I will talk to her about it for my strands before I get rid of it. My little coils love it.

And I've started combing my fro with a scalp massager  Yeah, but it works.


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 15, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I haven't given up my tangle teezer just yet  I know people hate it. But I bought some of those seamless combs - bone ones or whichever. They proceeded to snatch my hair right out.
> 
> I will talk to her about it for my strands before I get rid of it. My little coils love it.
> 
> And I've started combing my fro with a scalp massager  Yeah, but it works.



I love my Tangle Teaser, too! I even bought a denman to use when I'm cleaning/soaking my TT, and I hate it! I want to get a second one for backup.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hisbeloved (Aug 15, 2012)

nappygirl said:


> Hisbeloved . . . Sorry to hear that!  I'm not sure if you said already, but I was just interested to know what visible signs you were seeing the front of your hair before the analysis.
> 
> Hopefully you won't have to BC . . . I hope she can help you develop a plan to nurse your hair back to health.


The front and back are night and day. The front is thin, the back is thick. The front breaks easily, you can pull the back with a mack truck and its going no where. The front doesn't retain length, the back grows well. I was really concerned with the front and I've tried everything I know to do so the hair analysis sounded perfect. I'm glad I did it. Can't wait to hear from her cause I'm ready to move forward. I'm now ok with cutting my hair if need be. I don't want to fight to keep something that's damaged and could possibly cause more damage. Time to move on towards my hair goals and I'm not letting some mid shaft splits get in the way.


----------



## Hisbeloved (Aug 15, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the front. It kinda bothers me that she didn't see it in her first analysis. You had to point it out to her.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


True! She had nothing but good things and I kept saying "are you looking at my hair?" lol What made me suspicious was when she starting talking about the length of my hair. That's when I told her that the front of my hair is a lot shorter, its thin and it breaks in small pieces when manipulated. She did give me an explanation for looking at the longer pieces but I don't remember what it was. She says that she's really intrigued by my hair because its like 2 different heads of hair.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm sitting in my protein DC right now, I shampooed first, as instructed and I will follow with a moisture DC.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2012)

[USER=105429 said:
			
		

> mg1979[/USER];16631815]I love my Tangle Teaser, too! I even bought a denman to use when I'm cleaning/soaking my TT, and I hate it! I want to get a second one for backup.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yeah I trashed my denman this week. I've tried that thing every kind of way, with every kind of product and it just isn't working  I do have a back=up tangle teezer and my mom's because she never uses hers.

I will be selling my seamless combs when I stop being too lazy to put them in the exchange forum.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey there ladies ....so i received my analysis results back in the beginning of June so i am coming upon the 3 month mark first week of September!!!  I have followed the advice i received and can't WAIT to receive my follow up analysis results!!  It just occurred to me that i am but a few weeks away from finding out whether what I've been doing has made a positive impact!!


----------



## yodie (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm so excited for everyone. 
Happy to report back that my sweet mom gave me a cute hair cute. I still have some rough ends on the side of my head just because it's already so short, but my cut is cute and I don't have anymore bad ends (except for one side). I'm soo happy. I'm ditching the wig and taking care of my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> Hey there ladies ....so i received my analysis results back in the beginning of June so i am coming upon the 3 month mark first week of September!!! I have followed the advice i received and can't WAIT to receive my follow up analysis results!! It just occurred to me that i am but a few weeks away from finding out whether what I've been doing has made a positive impact!!


 
Wow that went by fast. Can you tell any difference coyacoy?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2012)

yodie said:


> I'm so excited for everyone.
> Happy to report back that my sweet mom gave me a cute hair cute. I still have some rough ends on the side of my head just because it's already so short, but my cut is cute and I don't have anymore bad ends (except for one side). I'm soo happy. I'm ditching the wig and taking care of my hair.


 
Are you coming into the twa thread?


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 16, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> I'm so excited for everyone.
> Happy to report back that my sweet mom gave me a cute hair cute. I still have some rough ends on the side of my head just because it's already so short, but my cut is cute and I don't have anymore bad ends (except for one side). I'm soo happy. I'm ditching the wig and taking care of my hair.



Congrats yodie!!!


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 16, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Wow that went by fast. Can you tell any difference coyacoy?



faithVA....it did go by fast!  Even when rene emailed after the first month had passed i felt like that flew by as well!   Overall the biggest difference for me post-analysis as opposed to pre is that i just have a general really good feeling about knowing what the heck to do with this head!  I know several of us have already stated how wonderful it is or would be to have some clarity with regards to our hair and that is truly the biggest difference for me. Feeling very positive about my hair and care routine as a result of this.

Other than that i am getting less tangles ...and a whole lot less breakage!   The difference is huge as compared to a couple of months ago.  I seem to be actually retaining now as well!!  #knocks wood  ...i took b4 pics and will take after ones when i send in my next sample and then will post.


----------



## yodie (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks ladies. 

faithVA I don't have a twa. I have a short, layered cut that tapers at the base of my neck. My hair feels so much healthier without the dead weight. I'm curious to see how my next analysis turns out.


----------



## CoutureMe06 (Aug 16, 2012)

I may try this out. Im natural but my hair is so dry! No problem retaining length but I'm at the point where I cannot wear my hair in a natural state. Doesn't curl in many places and is just dry!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Arian (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't heard anything yet. Not even an email with arrangements for a call.. 

Maybe this week...

I had one cut before I sent the hair sample and one cut after I sent, so what she might tell me to cut may already be out of my head.  Hopefully, if there is any more to be cut, she will tell me to cut it slowly.  I am already starting to retain moisture a little better since co-washing and moisturizing daily.  

Just ready to get it over with really.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 19, 2012)

Arian....how long you been waiting?


----------



## Arian (Aug 19, 2012)

They emailed me and said they received it on August 6 and that it will take 10 days.  Perhaps it will be this week.  coyacoy


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 19, 2012)

Arian

Same here, but I got 10 business days. Monday will be the 10th business day so I hope I hear tomorrow or on Tuesday at the latest. I want to book an appt. to trim for the last week in August, if I have to, so the earlier the better.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 19, 2012)

It feels like its taking forever for me, too.  But they did call me early with concerns about my large sample of hair (tehe) and to see whats going on.  That was good.  I know they're swamped, and backed up according to Renee.  I'm just counting down my 10days, and I can't wait to cut off all damage.  I want to do it all at once to get it over with and get my "grow" on!  I have new pair of prof'l FROMM cutting shears all oiled up and ready to go.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 19, 2012)

Arian said:
			
		

> They emailed me and said they received it on August 6 and that it will take 10 days.  Perhaps it will be this week.  coyacoy



Yeah prol will cuz i believe it's business days not calendar


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 19, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> It feels like its taking forever for me, too.  But they did call me early with concerns about my large sample of hair (tehe) and to see whats going on.  That was good.  I know they're swamped, and backed up according to Renee.  I'm just counting down my 10days, and I can't wait to cut off all damage.  I want to do it all at once to get it over with and get my "grow" on!  I have new pair of prof'l FROMM cutting shears all oiled up and ready to go.



Lol....i did the same thing when i got my trim recommendation....bought a brand spanking new pair of professional shears....most I've ever paid for a pair lol!!


----------



## Cruzankink (Aug 20, 2012)

I mailed my hair sample this morning.  Now the waiting begins...


----------



## Arian (Aug 20, 2012)

My hair analysis consultation is set for this Thursday at 6:30.  Yikes!  

The countdown starts now...


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 20, 2012)

Arian said:
			
		

> My hair analysis consultation is set for this Thursday at 6:30.  Yikes!
> 
> The countdown starts now...



Arian....congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 20, 2012)

I am still waiting!


----------



## daviine (Aug 21, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> It feels like its taking forever for me, too.  But they did call me early with concerns about my large sample of hair (tehe) and to see whats going on.  That was good.*  I know they're swamped, and backed up according to Renee.*  I'm just counting down my 10days, and I can't wait to cut off all damage.  I want to do it all at once to get it over with and get my "grow" on!  I have new pair of prof'l FROMM cutting shears all oiled up and ready to go.




I went online to order the service but saw the message below when I went to this page: 
http://www.komazahaircare.co/cart/products/266/Hair+analysis.html



Currently out of stock. 
Please check back within 48 hours.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 21, 2012)

Ah ha, makes sense...they prol have some serious catching up to do.  Better to handle what they have first than to keep accepting orders and get really backlogged.  LHCF dunn swooped in and bought 'em all up lol!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow - we shut them down huh?  

Yes its better to put a hold on the orders because we know on LHCF that bad news travels faster than good news


----------



## Arian (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, I am excited.  But I want product suggestions, so I hope they are willing to do that for me.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 21, 2012)

Arian said:
			
		

> Yes, I am excited.  But I want product suggestions, so I hope they are willing to do that for me.



Arian....I'm sure she will if you ask during the results phone call


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 22, 2012)

I still haven't heard from them and we are entering into the 12th business day. I am a little nervous. I hope they have discovered some major issue they are trying to figure out. I am on vacation from Friday until early September so hopefully I hear something back before Friday or it might have to wait.

Sigh.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 22, 2012)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> I still haven't heard from them and we are entering into the 12th business day. I am a little nervous. I hope they have discovered some major issue they are trying to figure out. I am on vacation from Friday until early September so hopefully I hear something back before Friday or it might have to wait.
> 
> Sigh.



Ogoma....maybe send them an email about the delay and your vacation ...that may speed things up


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];16676205]I still haven't heard from them and we are entering into the 12th business day. I am a little nervous. I hope they have discovered some major issue they are trying to figure out. I am on vacation from Friday until early September so hopefully I hear something back before Friday or it might have to wait.
> 
> Sigh.


 
You should definitely send them an email. If they got swamped you never know what may have fallen through the cracks.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 22, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @Ogoma....maybe send them an email about the delay and your vacation ...that may speed things up





faithVA said:


> You should definitely send them an email. If they got swamped you never know what may have fallen through the cracks.



I got my email about an hour ago, just as I was preparing to send them an email. My time is for Friday 2 pm PST.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready to read some new analysis.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 22, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Ready to read some new analysis.



Ditto!!!!


----------



## Arian (Aug 22, 2012)

I got my hair photos today and I am not thrilled 

I see holes, hairs peeling away, frayed ends...it's a bad situation and I know the news is not going to be good.  I was looking for a file that possibly explained my situation, but I did not see anything in the dropbox.  Not looking forward to the call that will probably indicate that I need to do a major chop.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

[USER=147242 said:
			
		

> Arian[/USER];16682253]I got my hair photos today and I am not thrilled
> 
> I see holes, hairs peeling away, frayed ends...it's a bad situation and I know the news is not going to be good. I was looking for a file that possibly explained my situation, but I did not see anything in the dropbox. Not looking forward to the call that will probably indicate that I need to do a major chop.


 

Don't worry yet. It's possible that it could just be the ends of your hair. So far I think I am the only one that she recommended doing a big chop. Everyone else has been 1 or 2 inches. So keep your hopes high.


----------



## Arian (Aug 23, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Don't worry yet. It's possible that it could just be the ends of your hair. So far I think I am the only one that she recommended doing a big chop. Everyone else has been 1 or 2 inches. So keep your hopes high.



faithVA, I hope so.  Thing is, I got a haircut before AND after sending in my sample.  So I probably got some of the damage during that second cut.  I don't know how much hair I cut off, though.  But my pictures show holes and they appear to be in the middle of the strand :-(

I will try and upload one.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 23, 2012)

Awww I'm sorry to hear that Arian....what type of issues if any have u been experiencing w/ur hair?  I agree w/faith, hang tight till u get the results cuz u never know!  Easier said than done i realize tho try not to worry til u have something to worry about ;-).....i'll be thinking good thoughts for u


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 23, 2012)

Arian 

Don't panic. You might have already gotten everything.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 23, 2012)

Arian said:
			
		

> faithVA, I hope so.  Thing is, I got a haircut before AND after sending in my sample.  So I probably got some of the damage during that second cut.  I don't know how much hair I cut off, though.  But my pictures show holes and they appear to be in the middle of the strand :-(
> 
> I will try and upload one.



Maybe a nice protein treatment could help


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Maybe a nice protein treatment could help


 
She probably will recommend protein. She will know what type of protein you need and how often you need to use it. She will have recommendations for you


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 23, 2012)

I just realized that I should have my 3 week follow-up on August 30 (next week Thursday) hopefully the backlog won't delay it.  I think I'll send them an email just to be sure, I have more questions that I need answers to


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=163776" said:
			
		

> Onhergrind09[/URL];16685669]I just realized that I should have my 3 week follow-up on August 30 (next week Thursday) hopefully the backlog won't delay it. I think I'll send them an email just to be sure, I have more questions that I need answers to


 
It's not a 3 week follow up. Its a 3 month follow up. Its a typo where it says 3 weeks. 3 weeks would be too soon to send in new samples and have noticeable results.

You can probably send your questions in anyway. I have follow up questions, but most of mine can wait.

ETA: Unless you had a special arrangement.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 23, 2012)

faithVA, I'm not referring to the second hair analysis follow-up phone call.  When I had my call, Jenn told me she'd call me in 3 weeks to see how it was going for me.  I just sent my email and asked if it would be more convenient for me to just email any questions I had, but good looking out .


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> @faithVA, I'm not referring to the second hair analysis follow-up phone call. When I had my call, Jenn told me she'd call me in 3 weeks to see how it was going for me. I just sent my email and asked if it would be more convenient for me to just email amy questions I had, but good looking out .


 
I thought about that after I posted. I remembered you had a special situation. I got it now. Nevermind


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 23, 2012)

Had my analysis today.  It was very emotional, I cried a few times.  I'm not ready to talk about it, but will share soon!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Had my analysis today. It was very emotional, I cried a few times. I'm not ready to talk about it, but will share soon!


 
Wow!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 23, 2012)

virtuenow, whatever the news; from here on out you are that much more empowered to have the best head of hair you've ever had, you got this!


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 23, 2012)

faithVA Onhergrind09 Thanks for your hugs and words of encouragement.  You have no idea what it means at a time like this.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Had my analysis today.  It was very emotional, I cried a few times.  I'm not ready to talk about it, but will share soon!


  Sorry to hear that lady!  Share when your ready . . .


I also had my consultation today with Jenn today and I'm thankful.  My hair is much healthier than I thought it was and there is no need to trim.  She told me that I have normal porosity but my hair is VERY fragile and I need to use a mild protein treatment twice monthly followed by a deep conditioner and a water based leave-in conditioner.  I have lots of bends in my hair which indicate weak points that are prone to breakage.  The protein treatments will help to strengthen those areas but there is no need to cut.  She said the only way I would need to cut is if the ends are frayed and open.  My ends are o' so slightly frayed but not ready for a trim at this time.  She said it looked like I had recently trimmed, but it had been a month since my last trim when I sent in the hair sample.    She said she suspects that using coconut oil to seal is what has preserved my ends so nicely.  My hair follicles are nice and healthy as well.  The follicle is larger than the shaft, as it should be.  The only concerns that she had was the bubbles in my hair.  If you look at the areas above the bends, you will see that they are slightly larger than the other side of the hair.  She said that is due to my hair not being completely dry before flat ironing.  She can tell that the temperature of the flat iron is appropriate, otherwise I would see wholes or tears in the hair.  The bubble are a result of water still being in the hair and when the flat iron touches it, the water boils and expand the hair.

There was also a really cool picture of a fairy knot that she said I should cut those as soon as I see them to prevent more knots and breakage.

She didn't see the short areas of breakage that I had described and suggested that I sort the hairs in the crown next time so that she can take a better look.  I won't worry about it for now, I'll just keep doing what I've been doing.

As has been stated, the customer service was excellent.  Jenn answered all of my questions and didn't seem to mind that I had to put her on hold 50-11 times (I was supposed to be working).

I'm glad to finally know and not have to make up things in my head. LOL!  Now I can stop worrying.  I also have a more concrete regimen to follow.

[FONT=&quot][/FONT] . . . tried to upload the pics, but can't get them to load.


----------



## Arian (Aug 23, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Had my analysis today. It was very emotional, I cried a few times. I'm not ready to talk about it, but will share soon!


 
@virtuenow, I feel the exact same way 

The ONLY thing I will say is that my hair is NOT coarse like I thought. It is 3c/4a and fine/medium texture.  So it is possible that I've been using heavy products when I didn't need to...


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 23, 2012)

Jenn got back to me very quickly and confirmed that I will be having my follow up on the 30th.  I'm excited to share what you all what she has to say cause Lord knows I have a list of 10+ more questions, smh.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2012)

nappygirl said:


> Sorry to hear that lady! Share when your ready . . .
> 
> 
> I also had my consultation today with Jenn today and I'm thankful. My hair is much healthier than I thought it was and there is no need to trim. She told me that I have normal porosity but my hair is VERY fragile and I need to use a mild protein treatment twice monthly followed by a deep conditioner and a water based leave-in conditioner. I have lots of bends in my hair which indicate weak points that are prone to breakage. The protein treatments will help to strengthen those areas but there is no need to cut. She said the only way I would need to cut is if the ends are frayed and open. My ends are o' so slightly frayed but not ready for a trim at this time. She said it looked like I had recently trimmed, but it had been a month since my last trim when I sent in the hair sample. She said she suspects that using coconut oil to seal is what has preserved my ends so nicely. My hair follicles are nice and healthy as well. The follicle is larger than the shaft, as it should be. The only concerns that she had was the bubbles in my hair. If you look at the areas above the bends, you will see that they are slightly larger than the other side of the hair. She said that is due to my hair not being completely dry before flat ironing. She can tell that the temperature of the flat iron is appropriate, otherwise I would see wholes or tears in the hair. The bubble are a result of water still being in the hair and when the flat iron touches it, the water boils and expand the hair.
> ...


 
You had a great analysis. Congratulations nappygirl. This will help to calm some others who worry. The recommendation isn't always to trim 

That is interesting about the bubbles. I think its cool that they can tell by what the hair looks like what is being done to it.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 23, 2012)

Mine is tomorrow. Oh Lord. 

I thought I would get the x-rays today so I can have an idea where it will be going, but I will just be patient until 5 EST tomorrow.


----------



## amwcah (Aug 24, 2012)

I had my consultation yesterday with Rene.  Based on the slides, I suspected the news would not be good and it wasn't.  She recommended cutting 3-4".  My hair is thin and very fragile.  

We discussed the possibilities of going natural vs staying relaxed.  She asked me what type of hair tools I use because she could see some damage that was consistent with a comb or brush.  Actually, I use seamless combs and no brushes; but further into the conversation I revealed I was getting sew-ins.  That was the culprit! The thread and needle was compromising my delicate strands.  No more sew-ins for me.  

I mentioned I was going to get braids and she cautioned against that as well.  She recommended only human hair for braiding.  Now, I have to decide what to do with my hair while on my 11 day vacation.  

I am seriously considering BC'ing.  I keep trying to imagine how I would look with a brush cut.  I'm not sure what to do.  Cutting 3-4" would put me at SL.  I just want healthy hair, so I could really care less about length.  Then again, I feel like I wasted almost 6 years in growing out my hair.  Ughhhhh!

Anyways, Rene was really nice.  She didn't want me to feel discouraged by the slides.  I expressed that my growth rate is slowing down at my age, but she assured me that I can anticipate at least 15 more years of good growth.


----------



## fairyhairy (Aug 24, 2012)

Sigh, wish i could get this done here


----------



## Cruzankink (Aug 24, 2012)

@virtuenow Keep your head up... This too shall pass. Did my analysis yesterday w/ Jenn. Unfortunately, my analysis may not have provided a true hair status since I did not submit a sufficient hair sample for her to see my main concern which were my fried ends. 

*Hair Condition:* Jenn said I had normal to low porosity fine hair (I always thought it was medium thickness). She said I had soft hair w/ a very defined curl pattern. (Thanx CG)  From my sample she only saw 2 indications of heat damage which was a hair bubble (caused by using heat when hair isn't completely dry) and a damage shaft also caused by heat. The ends in my sample all looked freshly cut w/ no damage. Huh?! I told her that I haven't cut my hair since early June and I feel that my ends are heat damaged from the BKT. But she didn't see that so on my 3 month followup I'm gonna give them more hair in my sample to analyze. My hair follicle was fatter than my shaft thus no evidence of hair loss. Everything else looked pretty good.

*Regimen/Products:* She stressed that I should wash my hair at least once a week w/ low poo. She described CW as washing your face w/ lotion. I told her that poo, even low poo, dries and frizzes my hair. Her concern was ensuring that my scalp was cleansed properly. So she recommended instead of CWing after my coconut oil pre poo to use a low poo mainly on my scalp which would minimize any adverse effects. I'm gonna try her suggestion but if I see frizzing I'm gonna switch to a cleansing conditioner. She said that my weekly DC w/ quinoa protein is working out and to continue this part of my regimen. Like many of you, she said not to use more than 2 leave-in products at a time - moisturizer and sealant. Since I have fine normal to low porosity hair to use a lighter leave in. 

*Heat Advisory:* I told Jenn eventually I want to use heat but sparingly. She recommended low heat considering I had fine hair and to use a heat protectant w/ silicone. 250-280 degrees would be enough to straighten w/ minimal damage. My Izunami is gonna be glued to 250. 

*Action Plan:* This weekend I gonna cut what I feel are remnants of heat damage from my BKT. I'll try her recommendations on leave-ins and weekly low poo washes. Hopefully in 3 mo I'll have better results.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 24, 2012)

virtuenow and Arian......also sending you both great big virtual hugs and thinking good thoughts for you. If and when you are ready to share we are here to support you!  This too shall pass!  :-* 
Cruzankink and amwcah.....congratulations on gaining so much insight about your hair!  Sounds like you had a great experience ...the three months will fly by before you know it it'll be time to send in your follow up 

Ogoma.....looking forward to your update


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 24, 2012)

amwcah don't think of it as 6 wasted years, think of it as a journey that placed you exactly where you needed to be, right here, right now.  Moving forward you are more empowered to take our hair to the health and length that you choose and all the experience you've had during these past 6 years now puts all this information you've learned into perspective and gives you that much more of an edge.  

Cruzankink- Lol @ the "CW as washing your face w/ lotion", I was also told that.  Thank you for sharing your experience, since I rarely use a flat iron I wouldn't have ever thought to ask about the temperature of the flat iron, I found the information really useful, even though I have regular sized strand, I too will be keeping my flat iron at 250.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2012)

[USER=19270 said:
			
		

> amwcah[/USER];16689803]I had my consultation yesterday with Rene. Based on the slides, I suspected the news would not be good and it wasn't. She recommended cutting 3-4". My hair is thin and very fragile.
> 
> We discussed the possibilities of going natural vs staying relaxed. She asked me what type of hair tools I use because she could see some damage that was consistent with a comb or brush. Actually, I use seamless combs and no brushes; but further into the conversation I revealed I was getting sew-ins. That was the culprit! The thread and needle was compromising my delicate strands. No more sew-ins for me.
> 
> ...


 
Take some time and rebalance before you make any decisions. It can take a week for it to sink in and to get over the shock. But after that you will really know what to do. 

I think BC is drastic if you only need to cut off 3 to 4". I think cutting back to SL gets you back to where you are in less than a year. BCing you will be talking years to get back to where you are. I am living with a big chop right now because I had to. But if I didn't have to I wouldn't go through all of this again  It's manageable, but its a lot of work. So really think about it before making such a move. Hopefully that thought will pass.

And I'm glad she addressed that hair slowing down with aging. Glad you know you can enjoy your hair for many more years.

I think once you trim the few inches off and starting working your new regimen you will feel much better.

If your vacation is close then consider trimming your hair when you get back. If you feel comfortable with wigs you can braid your own hair and wig it. Or you may be able to do a phony pony or something like that.

We are here to help if we can. We know its tough.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 24, 2012)

Ironically, I shampooed* my hair for the first time in 9 months. I have been using the Terressentials mudwash so that may balance things out a bit for me. Curious to see if she says anything about it. Anxiously waiting. Fingers firmly crossed.

* shampoo: hair feels drier than normal, but quite light. I may not do it again until the end of the year, but it felt good to feel the suds .


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ladies-Thank you for sharing all your experiences, whether good or bad! It really reminds me that learning can originate from a positive or negative experience...virtuenow, Arian, amwcah-  

Thanks for the tip about heat Cruzankink! I have added that question to my list of things to ask about during my consultation.  Every single consultation in this thread has given me some personal insight into hair care, it is truly amazing!

I ordered my analysis ~8 days ago and received my package in the mail this Monday   Yet, I haven't filled out the questionnaire or anything because I think I am scared to really know anything  I am being completely ridiculous SMH  I think it was compounded by the fact I had a rough detangling session that night, full of huge knots and tangles, and I ripped several of them out in frustration  I just know that is going to show up in my hair analysis  

But honestly, I am so frustrated with my hair right now! But this thread has been a God send  I am ready to get some answers! I have pretty much worn a puff for over 2 months because my hair has not behaved, has been so dry, and full of knots.  I kept the vicious cycle going because as soon as it didn't behave, I left it alone more and it kept getting more and more tangled.  Anyway, thank you all for being my hair trailblazers, I am going to send mine off tomorrow


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hisbeloved & faithVA: did she say anything about using baking soda on low porosity hair?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> @Hisbeloved & @faithVA: did she say anything about using baking soda on low porosity hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
No she didn't. I was supposed to ask her but I was more caught up into getting my hair cut and was distracted. 

Rene said she was low porosity as well. She said it was difficult to find products that worked. She was going to recommend something for me but I will need to remind her. 

I plan on trying the baking soda or the castille soap on Sunday. But I am thinking the reason why the Mudwash works so well on my hair is because it is more alkaline.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 24, 2012)

coyacoy and others, could you do an updated review of Komaza products here, preteeplease? Thanks.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got my pics. I think I need to trim and one is very red, but I don't know what that means. Thirty mins to go!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Just got my pics. I think I need to trim and one is very red, but I don't know what that means. Thirty mins to go!


 
It's crazy how I feel anxious when you are the one getting the analysis.


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 24, 2012)

I had my analysis today with Jenn, she told me that i have some heat damage as she could see bubble in my hair. I also learn that i have normal to high porosity and my strands are  of medium density,

correction plan: I was told to use low heat when i want to straighten  my hair and i also need to use a heat protectant.
I need to use a water base moisturizer before i add Shea butter to my hair, she said Shea butter is a sealant and will not moisturize my hair enough and a mild protein every  weeks.
she said i could benefit form aloe rinse, 
she will follow up with me in three weeks to see how the new regimen is working out for me.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2012)

[USER=118841 said:
			
		

> Xaragua[/USER];16693421]I had my analysis today with Jenn, she told me that i have some heat damage as she could see bubble in my hair. I also learn that i have normal to high porosity and my strands are of medium density,
> 
> correction plan: I was told to use low heat when i want to straighten my hair and i also need to use a heat protectant.
> I need to use a water base moisturizer before i add Shea butter to my hair, she said Shea butter is a sealant and will not moisturize my hair enough and a mild protein every weeks.
> ...


 
What is the aloe rinse for?


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ aloe vera rinse to help smooth my cuticles down.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2012)

Xaragua said:


> ^^ aloe vera rinse to help smooth my cuticles down.


 
Ok, yeah you did say medium to high porosity.


----------



## yodie (Aug 24, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> coyacoy and others, could you do an updated review of Komaza products here, preteeplease? Thanks.



I've been using their Matani leave in condish on vaction. I really like it so far. I like the ingredients, doesn't make my hair feel heavy like I have coats of build up on it, and it also provides strength to my hair. Keeper for me at the moment. I use it dry hair also. No reversion. That's a huge plus!!


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 24, 2012)

Just finished my phone call with Jen. She is absolutely lovely. I feel like someone that has just discovered she was adopted. Everything I thought I know about my hair is wrong! I spent more time trying to convince her that she was wrong on my hair properties than asking real questions . I am such a fool.

I took notes on each slide and I'll typr it out when I get home.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Just finished my phone call with Jen. She is absolutely lovely. I feel like someone that has just discovered she was adopted. Everything I thought I know about my hair is wrong! I spent more time trying to convince her that she was wrong on my hair properties than asking real questions . I am such a fool.
> 
> I took notes on each slide and I'll typr it out when I get home.


 
That's funny. I hope you think its funny 

Can't wait to see what the real hair story is.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 24, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> That's funny. I hope you think its funny
> 
> Can't wait to see what the real hair story is.



It is funny. I start laughing towards the end as I failed to convince her. She did offer some explanations, but I think it was to pacify me .


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 24, 2012)

[This is really long and I am sitting on a bus to the airport so bear with me with regards to grammar or errors. ]

I had a call with Jennifer this afternoon. Overall, she said my hair is pretty quite healthy. She had to go through a number of strands to find something wrong and she kept re-checking because she didn't want to miss anything. We went through the slides and she showed a few slides with healthy hair, a fairy knot, and some with the issues mentioned below. She mentioned my follicles were long, which indicated the hair was shedding at the right time and I was not experiencing any premature shedding. She liked that I exercised and the supplements I am taking (B-complex, MSM, and vit D and iron to deal with deficiencies). She didn't know much about Viviscal, but I asked her if there was any difference between hair closer to my roots than the ones closer to my ends that was not due to regular wear and tear, and she said no. I was planning on stopping after my last packet runs out so I will continue with that plan. We talked about my diet (I am pescatarian).

Hair properties: I sent my hair to be tested last August using the Live Curly, Live Free service. It came back low porosity, medium-coarse texture with normal elasticity. Jen said my hair is normal porosity, medium-fine texture with normal elasticity. As I mentioned to her repeatedly , all the decisions I had made were based on what I thought my hair properties are so I don't know what to do going forward. She said I should keep doing what I am doing as it is working. I told her how I compared my strand size to a thread and they were far off. My hair in the back is finer so I am wondering if she got more of those strands. In 3 months time, I will send strands from different parts of my hair labeled and separated so she can take a look. 

As for porosity, she said rotating so many products can change the pH of the hair and that can lead to a change in porosity. I had collected strands from a wash session using Terressentials so she is going to do some research on the ingredients and get back to me on how the pH of the hair is impacted with this product.  She kept stressing that normal porosity was a good thing and my hair is actually quite strong and not fragile so I didn't have anything to worry about with regards to that. I mentioned my issues with protein (drying), henna (drying), Shea Butter, heavy butters, all oils, etc. She said my hair does not need protein and probably does not like heavy butters and oils, but prefers conditioning agents. She said this was not only an issue for those with low porosity and normal porosity heads, depending on the texture, can experience the same thing.

If it is normal porosity, I am happy. I am just scared it might be a fluke and then I get complacent and have a set back.  She also said my hair is 3c/4a. I always thought it was 4a/b so not far off and while it is fun to know my curl pattern, it is ultimately useless information to me.

On to the bad: I am due for a quarter of an inch trim. She found some splits and fraying hair on the last quarter inch. I last trimmed in April by snipping off the tip of my twists so I knew I was due for a trim. I may get about half an inch trimmed in the salon in the coming weeks. I might as well get a good trim in. She found some weak spots on a few strands. She said there were caused by my leaving my hair wet all day. I told her my hair takes forever to dry and she thought I was probably using too much product at once. I normally use just a leave-in or a gel on my edges or for WnG and she said the number of products used was fine, the amount I am using might be the problem. We discussed my almost daily co-washing and she suggested I rinse out my hair with water rather than use conditioners every day. She said I didn't need a protein treatment. She is nothing I should be concerned about, but to modify my behavior so it doesn't get worse and my hair gets weaker and breaks.

Going forward: She didn't not see any buildup on the strands or any indication there was a problem with my scalp, but she recommended I re-introduce regular shampoo. I might shampoo 1x ever 8 weeks and keep on with the mudwash and co-washing during the interim period. I will alternate between using conditioner and just using water after my workouts. I will work out less in the winter so I will co-wash less then too. I am also going to test out using a conditioner and then just sealing once I step out of the shower, rather than using a conditioner, rinsing that out, then using a leave-in conditioner. I can see now how that might create problems. Eventually, I will move to cheaper co-washers with less of a moisture punch.

I still don't know why I have problems with protein. If my texture is not coarse and I am not low porosity, why does my hair rebel so much with protein. Hopefully, things will become clearer in three months.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the update Ogoma....your analysis results along with the other ladies have helped me to think of several questions i would like to ask during my 3 mo follow up call!  Congrats on the positive news!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2012)

^You had a great analysis. I am low porosity and tashboog is normal porosity and our hair acts pretty much the same when it comes to dryness, products and many other things. There are some differences but we share a lot of the same patterns.

Why doesn't your hair like protein? Your hair is healthy and strong which means everything is pretty much in balance. It hasn't been destroyed by chemicals, heat or tools. So what do you want it to do with the extra protein you are trying to give it when all of its protein is intact? Just asking 

Thanks for sharing. Each analysis is so unique.


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 24, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> ^You had a great analysis. I am low porosity and tashboog is normal porosity and our hair acts pretty much the same when it comes to dryness, products and many other things. There are some differences but we share a lot of the same patterns.
> 
> Why doesn't your hair like protein? Your hair is healthy and strong which means everything is pretty much in balance. It hasn't been destroyed by chemicals, heat or tools. So what do you want it to do with the extra protein you are trying to give it when all of its protein is intact? Just asking
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Each analysis is so unique.



I don't know . I just feel like protein should be part of my regimen.


----------



## Hisbeloved (Aug 25, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> Hisbeloved & faithVA: did she say anything about using baking soda on low porosity hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


mg1979 I didn't ask her about baking soda and neither did she mention it. She just kept saying that the conditioner needed to stay on for a long time to get into the shaft. I deep conditioned for an hour last week and noticed a difference in the way my hair felt. I also finally got my 3rd follow up call. She said they had been bombarded with analysis so it took a while. She recommended that I protein weekly the front but not to get it on the back and make sure I deep condition well. While I'm doing my protein to the front, I just put a moistrizing conditioner on the back to act as a barrier. Although some of the damage is all the way up the shaft, she don't recommend I big chop. She said that the based off the sample, the damage is 10% or less and the other 90% is really healthy. I told her that I had my hair cut one week after the initial analysis and she thought that was fine. She also recommended Hair Essentials supplements from naturalwellbeing.com because it looked as though there were some degredation of the follicles in the front. They are pretty expensive but I'll give it a try. So, with all that being said, the plan is to protein treat, deep moisturize condition, take supplements and we'll see what the 3 month analysis shows before we decide to cut again. I am so glad I did this analysis. I cried too when I first got my bad news but now I feel empowered to make the right choices to get that mane I've been desiring. This was so worth it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2012)

Hisbeloved said:


> @mg1979 I didn't ask her about baking soda and neither did she mention it. She just kept saying that the conditioner needed to stay on for a long time to get into the shaft. I deep conditioned for an hour last week and noticed a difference in the way my hair felt. I also finally got my 3rd follow up call. She said they had been bombarded with analysis so it took a while. She recommended that I protein weekly the front but not to get it on the back and make sure I deep condition well. While I'm doing my protein to the front, I just put a moistrizing conditioner on the back to act as a barrier. Although some of the damage is all the way up the shaft, she don't recommend I big chop. She said that the based off the sample, the damage is 10% or less and the other 90% is really healthy. I told her that I had my hair cut one week after the initial analysis and she thought that was fine. She also recommended Hair Essentials supplements from naturalwellbeing.com because it looked as though there were some degredation of the follicles in the front. They are pretty expensive but I'll give it a try. So, with all that being said, the plan is to protein treat, deep moisturize condition, take supplements and we'll see what the 3 month analysis shows before we decide to cut again. I am so glad I did this analysis. I cried too when I first got my bad news but now I feel empowered to make the right choices to get that mane I've been desiring. This was so worth it.


 
I'm glad you didn't have to cut the front. Also glad that you have a good plan to move forward. I agree with the news feeling bad at first but feeling empowered later. There is something freeing about knowing vs. guessing. Looking forward to your 3 months review.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 27, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> @coyacoy and others, could you do an updated review of Komaza products here, preteeplease? Thanks.


 
@virtuenow....sure, here's an update: 

Komaza products I continue to use:

*Maltani leave in - *very lighweight - perfect for the summertime. a great detangler too. i typically use this on damp hair and follow with a heavy sealer like a pomade or sometimes JBCO. i probably won't use this one during the winter months
*Maltani strengthener - *a nice light to medium protein boost best used after wash and condish. spray this on damp hair and leave in. i usually follow with a light or no protein leave in moisturizer after this one and I don't use it if i'm using a med-heavy protein condish
*Califia spray - *excellent refresher adding much needed moisture during the dry months especially when i've been wearing a bun or the same PS style for a couple of days. my hair is fine and clumps up easily - this spray really helps to loosen my hair up w/o causing a lot of shrinkage. Helps to give a little volume to an old twist out as well. although i use this year round on dry hair, i use it less frequently during the summer - just don't seem to need it as much, not sure why
*Olive moisture mask - *love this DC. very moisturizing and smells great. i originally started purchasing as a cheaper alternative to My Honey Child's Olive you because I find that it is too expensive for the amount you get. Komaza's olive moisture mask is hydrating and much more reasonably priced. I typically use this after the protein strengthener.
*Protein strengthener - *LOVE!! great mix of all natural proteins. i spray on damp hair then sit under a dryer for 20 mins or until hard. Follow up with Komaza's Olive Mask - 
*Califia and Moku leave ins - *I like these well enough - mostly I use on dry hair. they aren't very moisturizing on my hair when damp or freshly washed. They are on the thin side re: consistency which works well when hair is dry in my case. I do plan to ask Rene during my 3 mo follow up whether she recommend i use a thick or thin leave in though.
*Moku shampoo - *does what it says....cleanses w/o drying. i don't use this every wash typically right before a henna gloss.
Other products I've used, but don't continue to
*Vitamin Reign *- great substitution for a water based spray -does not cause a lot of shrinkage, which is great in my case. I would still be using had it not been for Rene recommending that I stop given that I was already using the Califia spray. DH loves it
*Jojoba Hemp -*did not like at all - left my hair dry feeling and a little hard. Tried a couple of different ways too. Glad I only purchased the sample size of that one


----------



## CrueltyFree (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow this thread has really blown up since I was last here. Thanks to those that have used my code  I definitely plan to get hair analysis in the near future. I've had some concerns about excessive shedding and hair growth. I'm in puffy twists right now and I planned to keep them in for a few (well, 4 or 5) more weeks, for a total of 2 months. So I'm anxiously and excitedly waiting for the end of September

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess this is my 30 day update. This update is 30 days from my analysis and not from my cut. 

My hair is growing. Can't tell how much but I can twist it whereas I could not when I first cut. I have a lot of SSKs probaby because I am using the circular motion on my hair every day  to get that texturized look. But my ends feel much better with SSKs than they did with the damage ends. I wasn't sure I would be able to tell the difference but I can. I still need to trim 1/2" off later but will wait a few months. Still trying to learn how to properly moisturize my hair. It is still a learning curve.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 28, 2012)

coyacoy said:
			
		

> @virtuenow....sure, here's an update:
> 
> Komaza products I continue to use:
> 
> ...



I should add that i don't have plans to repurchase the shampoo or leave ins (other than the maltani one).  I might revisit them in the distant future but i have several other shampoos and leave ins in my arsenal now to try out


----------



## .:Eden:. (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone know when they'll open up the analysis requests? 

I know they've been backed up with a lot of orders, but did they say how backed up they are?

I've been waiting anxiously to order ^_^


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 28, 2012)

.:Eden:. said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when they'll open up the analysis requests?
> 
> I know they've been backed up with a lot of orders, but did they say how backed up they are?
> 
> I've been waiting anxiously to order ^_^



Eden....i don't know but you can email them and probably find out that way....hth


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 28, 2012)

I should be getting my phone call in 3 mins.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 28, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> I should be getting my phone call in 3 mins.



Yessssss!  That should be right about nah!!


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 28, 2012)

7:52 pm and no call.  Got their voicemail when I called them. *sigh*
eta: on the phone now!!  yay!


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool!!


----------



## yodie (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm still on vacation. Mom cut my split ends. One side is a little short, so we didn't trim much. The humidity here is a beast and my hair just SHRINKS like crazy. I went to mom's hair stylist. UGH! I now think that was a mistake. I'm not afraid to use heat, but too much heat isn't good. Long story short, the sylist used heat protectant when she flat ironed/curled. My ends (in one section) feel rough. This could be from damage (I pray not), because she didn't get them throughly straightened, or because my hair frizzed soon after she straightened it. 

I live in LA. We don't have humidity. So, I opted to wear a scarf and tie it in a knot in the back versus flat ironing every other day, wearing rollers, etc., only to have it frizz back up. Against my wishes, I picked up an inexpensive, curly wig from the BSS, had mom cut it and I'm wearing that until I can get back to LA and give my hair the TLC, minus extreme heat, that it needs.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 28, 2012)

11 images revealed 2 healthy follicles (roots bulbs), two strands of perfectly healthy hair, two instances of frayed ends, two instances of heat damage in the form of what I think you guys call mid strand splits, and two instances of raised cuticles.

She recommended ACV rinses, protein treatments every two weeks, increased H2O intake, silicone serums, a 1/2 inch trim, sealing of the ends with oil, and the use of a creamy or lotion like leave in on wash days.
She said their Matani line would be perfect for my hair.  She'll call me in 3 weeks to follow up.  
That phone call was well worth the wait!


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 28, 2012)

Trying to upload the images, but I keep getting an error.  I'll come back to this post later and see if I can get them to upload.
ETA:  Still can't upload.  :-(  Opened a ticket #QFP-857-82156


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 28, 2012)

LaidBak.....you received great recommendations!!!  Congrats


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 29, 2012)

coyacoy said:
			
		

> LaidBak.....you received great recommendations!!!  Congrats



Indeed!  I thought my hair was going to be in much worse condition.  But everything that was wrong had a logical explanation and a doable solution. Not sure how I feel about ACV though.  Vinegar stinks and I am VERY picky when it comes to how my hair smells.  There has to be some other way to deal with high porosity.  I had been using Roux PC, but I stopped being consistent with it.  I do NOT want to smell like vinegar coming out the shower.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 29, 2012)

I get my 3 week follow-up phone call today, afterwards I will be back to share


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Indeed! I thought my hair was going to be in much worse condition. But everything that was wrong had a logical explanation and a doable solution. Not sure how I feel about ACV though. Vinegar stinks and I am VERY picky when it comes to how my hair smells. There has to be some other way to deal with high porosity. I had been using Roux PC, but I stopped being consistent with it. I do NOT want to smell like vinegar coming out the shower.


 
The smell doesn't linger long. When you dilute it, it should be pretty faint. And by the time you apply your leave-in, you shouldn't smell it at all. 

But if ACV isn't doable, I am sure you can do the Roux Porosity control. The ACV will just last you longer.


----------



## Arian (Aug 30, 2012)

I think I am now ready to share my experience. Out of the 23 slides I received for my hair, only three were of healthy strands...

The rest showed holes, wearing of my cuticle, frayed ends, weak spots, and the break down of protein.This is why my hair is not holding moisture well. It is my fault. I suffered major mechanical damage from the person who did my last trim and I destroyed my hair by getting bleach and permanent color. The permanent color and bleach aren't necessarily to blame-- I did not immediately begin a protein enriched regimen following this procedure.  I was also using the wrong protein--GPB was not helping me.  I needed hydrolyzed protein--there is a difference.

I am told that the damage is at least 4-5" up the strand. I am to use a protein heavy conditioner twice a month. (She saw that I was so distraught and offered to send me a sample of their protein filler.) I am to trim at least 1" immediately, but remain on a consistent trimming schedule until I get rid of all the damaged hair. My hair is actually more medium/fine than coarse, and I should adjust my products accordingly. This would probably explain why my hair is usually dry when I use a butter or heavy oil. (However, before the color, my hair responded well to Qhemet Biologics Heavy Cream. Don't know if the change in my texture has to do with the breakdown of protein.)

There was a cool picture of my hair with an extremely healthy bulb on the end. She said she wanted to use it in a presentation she would be giving soon. She also said that it meant that the blood was flowing really well in my scalp and that my bulbs were ready to receive nutrients from rich foods and a hair vitamin. 

When I called the beautician in GA (who is so much better at handling my hair--yes, I'm willing to drive to another state, lol), I had just cried myself to oblivion. Scheduled a mini chop of sorts, but I think I will get some shaping done. I will stay with my dad for the weekend, so it's no big deal to drive to GA. I scheduled it for the 29th of September. 

On a short note, I notice some improvement today when I moisturized my hair and sealed with a lighter oil--olive oil. My hair is soft to the touch. I used a Curl Junkie product-Curl Rehab--to moisturize. I'm actually starting to get a little excited about the cut--I found a really cute one that I like...

She (as in Rene, been typing so much I forgot to say who I talked to) told me that I should see major improvement in 4 months. I really hope so...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2012)

Arian said:


> I think I am now ready to share my experience. Out of the 23 slides I received for my hair, only three were of healthy strands...
> 
> The rest showed holes, wearing of my cuticle, frayed ends, weak spots, and the break down of protein.This is why my hair is not holding moisture well. It is my fault. I suffered major mechanical damage from the person who did my last trim and I destroyed my hair by getting bleach and permanent color. The permanent color and bleach aren't necessarily to blame-- I did not immediately begin a protein enriched regimen following this procedure. I was also using the wrong protein--GPB was not helping me. I needed hydrolyzed protein--there is a difference.
> 
> ...


 
I am glad you took the time for yourself to process the information the way you needed to. I'm sorry that the news was so disheartening. But I'm glad that you received a lot of answers as well as a plan to work for the next few months. I know that getting rid of 4 to 5 inches is tough but at least you don't have to do it all at once. I do think that you will notice a difference.


----------



## Arian (Aug 30, 2012)

faithVA, thanks for the e-hug!  She did say that it would be better to do it at once, but if I couldn't handle it, I could do the protein treatments and cut slowly.

I can't handle it....    So I devised a plan that fit my needs...


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 30, 2012)

faithVA said:


> The smell doesn't linger long. When you dilute it, it should be pretty faint. And by the time you apply your leave-in, you shouldn't smell it at all.
> 
> But if ACV isn't doable, I am sure you can do the Roux Porosity control. The ACV will just last you longer.




I have been using Roux PC for years.  I'm just not positive I used it that particular day.    I told her about it, and read the ingredients to her.  She is going to look into it and evaluate it.
I'm going to stick with PC, then test the pH of the various leave ins I use to ensure I'm not undoing the low pH by applying something with a higher pH.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 30, 2012)

I had my 3 week follow-up with Jenn today and I learned a few notable things:

1) I'm growing back in my edges using my own modified mixture + HTGE + 1 tsp heaping sulphur and I wanted more information on what else I should be doing.  Specifically I asked her if the product I was using was fine, how long I should be massaging my scalp and for any other tips that I could use.  She said that my product was fine and told me that to me effective I only needed to massage my scalp for one minute a day.  Also she suggested that that I law down on the side of my bed with my head hanging off (head upside down) so that the blood would rush there, which is something I've never thought to do before.

2)  I asked her how often I should be washing with shampoo she said at least once a week.

3) She pointed out the difference between a protein treatment and a protein deep conditioner.  A Protein TREATMENT (pure protein) ALWAYS needs to be followed by a Moisturizing DC but after a Protein DC I don't need to follow it with anything.

4) She suggested that instead of cowashing or water rinsing my hair since I'm working out 3-4 times a week (I sweat a lot in my scalp) that I rinse my hair then follow with an ACV rinse which b/c of smell I've never been a huge fan of but I'll prob try it out since she suggested that it would aid in the overall manageability of my hair.  Then follow-up with my leave-in.    

5) Side bar, she was telling me that as a result of all the hair analysis's (is that a word?) that they've been doing and the feedback we've been giving them they are brainstorming ideas for new products.  I think that's super exciting cause that means all of us are a part of that which I think is very cool .


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> I had my 3 week follow-up with Jenn today and I learned a few notable things:
> 
> 1) I'm growing back in my edges using my own modified mixture + HTGE + 1 tsp heaping sulphur and I wanted more information on what else I should be doing. Specifically I asked her if the product I was using was fine, how long I should be massaging my scalp and for any other tips that I could use. She said that my product was fine and told me that to me effective I only needed to massage my scalp for one minute a day. Also she suggested that that I law down on the side of my bed with my head hanging off (head upside down) so that the blood would rush there, which is something I've never thought to do before.
> 
> ...


 
Very nice! I can't wait for the 3 month follow ups.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 30, 2012)

faithVA, me too! I'm crazy excited about 3 month follow-ups, but then I'm like, oh no what will I have to look forward to after that? smh


----------



## DSP (Aug 30, 2012)

Excellent thread!


----------



## Hisbeloved (Aug 30, 2012)

In my opinion, this is the most important thread on lhcf. I would still be guessing and not knowing for sure. I can't wait for my 3 month check in either.


----------



## Arian (Aug 30, 2012)

About the three month follow up--are we supposed to keep up with this?

I have my envelope, but do you get some kind of reminder to send your 2nd sample?

Sorry if it has already been stated, but as I stated before...I'm lazy


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 30, 2012)

I got my Komaza Products, and they are obviously superior.  As per Jenn's recommendations, I went with the Califia Line (for coarse hair).  She did not push the products and was reluctant to promote anything from their line during my analysis.  I appreciate that- objectivity.  Anyhoo, I have the Califia Leave In Conditioner, Califia Moisture Spray, Jojoba Hemp Oil/Butter, Nourishing Growth Oil, and the Protein Strengthener.  Everything is yummy, moist, and smells good.  I haven't tried the protein yet, not until wash day.  The Growth oil smells like rosemary and herbs and gives a slight tingle-- and has sulphur in it.  The spray and leave are perfect so far.  Like she said, things are looking bright at the end of the tunnel .


----------



## Arian (Aug 30, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> I got my Komaza Products, and they are obviously superior.  As per Jenn's recommendations, I went with the Califia Line (for coarse hair).  She did not push the products and was reluctant to promote anything from their line during my analysis.  I appreciate that- objectivity.  Anyhoo, I have the Califia Leave In Conditioner, Califia Moisture Spray, Jojoba Hemp Oil/Butter, Nourishing Growth Oil, and the Protein Strengthener.  Everything is yummy, moist, and smells good.  I haven't tried the protein yet, not until wash day.  The Growth oil smells like rosemary and herbs and gives a slight tingle-- and has sulphur in it.  The spray and leave are perfect so far.  Like she said, things are looking bright at the end of the tunnel .



I haven't gotten my protein yet. 
Hope to get it soon!


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 30, 2012)

Hisbeloved said:
			
		

> In my opinion, this is the most important thread on lhcf. I would still be guessing and not knowing for sure. I can't wait for my 3 month check in either.



It should be a sticky for real!  I just think back on all the money and years I wasted trying to figure out my hair.  I wish this had been around baxk in 2008.  *sigh*


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 30, 2012)

Arian said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten my protein yet.
> Hope to get it soon!



Arian....it is good!  Let us know what you think about it

ETA: and thanks for sharing your results ....4 mos will be here and gone before you know it!


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 30, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> I got my Komaza Products, and they are obviously superior.  As per Jenn's recommendations, I went with the Califia Line (for coarse hair).  She did not push the products and was reluctant to promote anything from their line during my analysis.  I appreciate that- objectivity.  Anyhoo, I have the Califia Leave In Conditioner, Califia Moisture Spray, Jojoba Hemp Oil/Butter, Nourishing Growth Oil, and the Protein Strengthener.  Everything is yummy, moist, and smells good.  I haven't tried the protein yet, not until wash day.  The Growth oil smells like rosemary and herbs and gives a slight tingle-- and has sulphur in it.  The spray and leave are perfect so far.  Like she said, things are looking bright at the end of the tunnel .



virtuenow.....I'm excited for you!  I love getting a box full of hair goodness  do let us know how the products work out for you....I've never tried the growth oil but been eyeballing the "stinky stuff" for a minute


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 30, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> faithVA, me too! I'm crazy excited about 3 month follow-ups, but then I'm like, oh no what will I have to look forward to after that? smh



Onhergrind09 ....i send my 3 month follow up sample the week after next!!!!  

ETA: very interesting re: the proteins!


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 30, 2012)

DSP said:
			
		

> Excellent thread!



DSP....i am so pleased with how this thread turned out!  I was a little worried that maybe my experience w/the analysis service was an anomaly and what if other people don't have a positive experience and here i am going on and on about on wonderful it is lol!  So awesome that the thread is still going AND it is packed w/fantastic info!


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 30, 2012)

Hisbeloved said:
			
		

> In my opinion, this is the most important thread on lhcf. I would still be guessing and not knowing for sure. I can't wait for my 3 month check in either.



Forreal Hisbeloved.....i so wish that this service existed when i first transitioned back in 2009


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 31, 2012)

Arian said:
			
		

> About the three month follow up--are we supposed to keep up with this?
> 
> I have my envelope, but do you get some kind of reminder to send your 2nd sample?
> 
> Sorry if it has already been stated, but as I stated before...I'm lazy



I think so..
.especially if they are still backed up. I plan to email rene when i am ready to mail in my sample to give her a heads up that it's on the way


----------



## BrookeLynn (Aug 31, 2012)

I want to get an analysis. I've been struggling with splits and single strand knots for a minute now. I suspect it might have been my tangle teezer, but I need to be sure. Finger combing my hair is NOT working because my hair is so thick so if it's not my tangle teezer I would love to start using it again.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 31, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> It should be a sticky for real!  I just think back on all the money and years I wasted trying to figure out my hair.  I wish this had been around baxk in 2008.  *sigh*



I agree, this should be a sticky.  @Arian thanks for sharing, it actually sounds very good.  I mean for goodness sakes, your hair is so perfect they want it for their presentation . I hope to work up the courage to share my story soon.


----------



## Arian (Aug 31, 2012)

@virtuenow, 

It was not easy to hear, but in a way, I already knew what to expect.  So although it was difficult and kind of embarrassing in a way for me, I wanted to share so that people would know that all the news isn't great and the service can be trusted.  You will get the truth, even if it hurts.  I know what to do now and what kinds of products to look for...I spent so much money and time looking for really heavy products and I really don't need a heavy product.  I'm tired of wasting money.

 That was only one photo of a healthy bulb.  This hair is definitely not perfect.  The holes and mechanical damage  

What's funny is I can make my hair *look* healthy...even though it feels like crap.


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 31, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> The smell doesn't linger long. When you dilute it, it should be pretty faint. And by the time you apply your leave-in, you shouldn't smell it at all.
> 
> But if ACV isn't doable, I am sure you can do the Roux Porosity control. The ACV will just last you longer.



Agree. I started this up regularly after my analysis and the smell definitely does not linger


----------



## BonBon (Aug 31, 2012)

Is this only available for Americans?


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 31, 2012)

Vanthie.....not sure ......you should try emailing them to find out.....i think Ogoma did and it worked out well for her


----------



## BonBon (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks I emailed them a week, or so ago, but I guess they are busyerplexed


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 31, 2012)

To all the ladies that will have their 3 month follow-up and all the ladies who will buy this service and use it for the first time (hello, why wouldn't you it's freaking fantastic...but I digress) might I suggest that you send your sample in sections, especially if you have a particular area of concern.  For instance, the front right section of my hair is probably the most ill behaved so when I do my 3 month follow-up I'm going to divide my hair into 4 parts and put them in separate appropriately labeled bags.   By no means is this necessary, but I was talking to Jenn and she mentioned that this is a great way for them to be able to do a thorough analysis.  Ok, I'm off to bed now, but to echo the earlier sentiments I  this thread and everyone who's contributed to make it so fantastic!


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 31, 2012)

Excellent idea!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> I got my Komaza Products, and they are obviously superior. As per Jenn's recommendations, I went with the Califia Line (for coarse hair). She did not push the products and was reluctant to promote anything from their line during my analysis. I appreciate that- objectivity. Anyhoo, I have the Califia Leave In Conditioner, Califia Moisture Spray, Jojoba Hemp Oil/Butter, Nourishing Growth Oil, and the Protein Strengthener. Everything is yummy, moist, and smells good. I haven't tried the protein yet, not until wash day. The Growth oil smells like rosemary and herbs and gives a slight tingle-- and has sulphur in it. The spray and leave are perfect so far. Like she said, things are looking bright at the end of the tunnel .


 
That growth oil sounds good  I'm jealous


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> It should be a sticky for real! I just think back on all the money and years I wasted trying to figure out my hair. I wish this had been around baxk in 2008. *sigh*


 
ITA. If I had this before I joined the board, my hair would be APL by now. But I am glad that Coyacoy shared it when she did. Better late than never. That is a true statement in this case.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

[USER=105443 said:
			
		

> coyacoy[/USER];16736807]@Onhergrind09 ....i send my 3 month follow up sample the week after next!!!!
> 
> ETA: very interesting re: the proteins!


 
Since it's almost been 3 months, can you give us a hair update. I don't remember your original analysis. But based on the analysis and the recommendations, what has worked, what are you still working on and what questions do you have for the follow up?  Yes I'm drilling you


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for this wonderful and informative thread ladies!!!  I have been lurking and reading all of the analysis and comments and decided to have my analysis done too.  I've been having trouble growing and getting my hair to where I want it.


My Analysis: I was sent 16 slides. They consisted of frayed ends, knots splits, and mid shaft tears and splits. Two slides were of good hair follicules. I have been wearing kinky twists and crochet braids every 3 months for 2 months. Jenn feels thats causing the mid shaft tears and splits and it was not good to wear braids right now because of my thin spots on the crown. She also said the tears could be rimnets of relaxer still left. They were 1/4' in. She recommended a 1/2' - 1 inch trim soon and trim on a schedule of every 6-8 weeks. She like that I have been using protein treatments once a month. She wanted me to bump it to twice a month. That will help fill in the holes. She asked what protein treatment I was using and asked me to read the ingredients. I am using Joico k-pac. She didn't like that it had mineral oil and so many ingredients in it. She wanted to me to change to another protein treatement when that one was done.

I got two sew-in weaves 3 years ago, and the braider ripped my hair out while braiding and braided sooo tight, leaving thin spots on the crown. It didn't fully grow back in because I was vitamin deficent at the time due to fibroids. Jenn also think my hormones could be a factor because of my age (40+ group). She recommended that I get an aloe plant, cut the leaves off and sqeeze the juice into those spots 3 times a week. Also do a daily massage to the scalp. She recommended a very mild baby shampoo once a week for my sensitive scalp. I asked if I could get the aloe juice out of health food store. She said no, get the plant!

She liked that I was actually using a leave-in and moisturizer. She asked what I was using. She recommended that I seal with coconut oil or hemp seed oil. I had been using coconut oil on the scalp and she said I could continue to use it. She wants me to apply my products in a smoothing and downward motion to each section like 15 times. She said I will notice a difference. 

When I get braids, she wants me to use human hair because it's not as harsh and drying as synthetic hair. I am to do a protein treatment before and after braids. I had been co-washing 2 times a week, and asked if I could continue. She said I could continue, but only do it once a week but make sure to shampoo and deep condition once a week. 

She wanted me to focus on a low manipulation regime and to maybe consider wigs for protective. I have been doing braidout and buns and she thought that was good. She will call me in 3 weeks to see how I'm doing, then she will follow up in another 3 months.

Sorry so long. Thanks again!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

BrownSkin2 said:


> My Analysis: I was sent 16 slides. They consisted of frayed ends, knots splits, and mid shaft tears and splits. Two slides were of good hair follicules. I have been wearing kinky twists and crochet braids every 3 months for 2 months. Jenn feels thats causing the mid shaft tears and splits and it was not good to wear braids right now because of my thin spots on the crown. She also said the tears could be rimnets of relaxer still left. They were 1/4' in. She recommended a 1/2' - 1 inch trim soon and trim on a schedule of every 6-8 weeks. She like that I have been using protein treatments once a month. She wanted me to bump it to twice a month. That will help fill in the holes. She asked what protein treatment I was using and asked me to read the ingredients. I am using Joico k-pac. She didn't like that it had mineral oil and so many ingredients in it. She wanted to me to change to another protein treatement when that one was done.
> 
> I got two sew-in weaves 3 years ago, and the braider ripped my hair out while braiding and braided sooo tight, leaving thin spots on the crown. It didn't fully grow back in because I was vitamin deficent at the time due to fibroids. Jenn also think my hormones could be a factor because of my age (40+ group). She recommended that I get an aloe plant, cut the leaves off and sqeeze the juice into those spots 3 times a week. Also do a daily massage to the scalp. She recommended a very mild baby shampoo once a week for my sensitive scalp. I asked if I could get the aloe juice out of health food store. She said no, get the plant!
> 
> ...


 
That definitely was not too long. That was fabulous. I love you lurkers popping up with analysis 

I had the same issue with kinky twists. This time around I have decided to skip them.

That is interesting about the aloe. It should definitely help 

I'm also fascinated that you need to smooth down 15 times. Please let us know if you notice the difference. 

I'm also glad that she cleared up that cowashing is not bad, just something to be done in moderation. It depends on the head of hair.

Great analysis BrownSkin2. I learned a lot.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Aug 31, 2012)

faithVA said:


> That definitely was not too long. That was fabulous. I love you lurkers popping up with analysis
> 
> I had the same issue with kinky twists. This time around I have decided to skip them.
> 
> ...


 
@faithVA I forgot to ask her why I need to smooth my hair or what is my porous level. I do notice a difference with smoothing my hair. The product seems to absorb more and it's softer after.

I agree, all things depends on the head of hair. I actually notice my nape area thickening up since co-washing, so I really wanted to continue..


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 31, 2012)

Well I feel really dumb!  My pictures were just too big!  OK so here is a sampling of the photos they sent me.  Raised cuticles, frayed ends, healthy root, and healthy strand.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> Well I feel really dumb! My pictures were just too big! OK so here is a sampling of the photos they sent me. Raised cuticles, frayed ends, healthy root, and healthy strand.


 
Interesting. I had never seen the raised cuticle before.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 31, 2012)

LaidBak, thanks for sharing, I think the slides are some of the best parts of the analysis and I really appreciated that you went through the trouble to post them .


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 31, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Interesting. I had never seen the raised cuticle before.



Well, I hope to not see any more!  I'm fixing to make all those suckers lay down!


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 31, 2012)

faithVA said:


> That growth oil sounds good  I'm jealous


 
I'm curious to know more about their Hair Growth treatment called "Stinky Stuff. Here are some comparison pictures from the site. I have never seen anything like it:


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone know when you can purchase this again? I have been checking for the past 2 weeks and it keeps saying check back in 48hours. I know they are backed up (because of this thread certainly lol) but I really want to do this. More out of curiousity than anything else.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 31, 2012)

virtuenow, omg, that's crazy-I've looked through the site and have never seen these pics.  I've also been eyeing it for a while, thanks for posting!


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 31, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> @virtuenow, omg, that's crazy-I've looked through the site and have never seen these pics.  I've also been eyeing it for a while, thanks for posting!



@Onhergrind09 Yeah, those pictures are very hidden on the site.  I came on it on accident, then had to navigate forever to find it again.  This is what they said about the product that was just introduced 2012:    Komaza Hair Care: It's called the Stinky Stuff, but it is not stinky. It smells more like lemongrass. We named it the Stinky Stuff because the first formulations of it was very smelly and that is how we referred to the product during testing. But the smell has been addressed but the name remained the same.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> I'm curious to know more about their Hair Growth treatment called "Stinky Stuff. Here are some comparison pictures from the site. I have never seen anything like it:


 
If you ever want to know about any of these types of things IDareT'sHair is your girl. She is all over it (oils, butters, growth aids).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2012)

faithVA said:


> If you ever want to know about any of these types of things is your girl. She is all over it (oils, butters, growth aids).


 
@faithVA

Haven't tried the _"Stinky Stuff"_ 

Anyway, I have enough Stinky-Stuff in my Stash already.

There's a poster in the Crowns/Edges Challenge who actually uses this.

@naturalfinally has been using this


----------



## .:Eden:. (Sep 1, 2012)

KammyGirl said:
			
		

> Anyone know when you can purchase this again? I have been checking for the past 2 weeks and it keeps saying check back in 48hours. I know they are backed up (because of this thread certainly lol) but I really want to do this. More out of curiousity than anything else.



I've emailed them, haven't heard a response yet. I'm anxiously waiting to purchase the analysis too.


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 1, 2012)

Came on this analysis result on relaxed hair http://blackgirllonghair.com/2011/10/hair-damage-under-the-microscope/


----------



## tashboog (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello ladies ! So I just wanted to let you all know what's been going on with my hair since my analysis. Earlier this week, I sent Jenn an email complaining that I'm still having a hard time maintaining moisture. What I've learned from my analysis is that I have fine/medium strands and normal porosity (I'm a type 4 natural). So I'm thinking that since I have normal porosity, then I shouldn't be having any problems with maintaining moisture, but WRONG cuz my hair dries out within minutes after taking down my braids or twist erplexed. I'd followed all of Jenn's suggestions and she as well confirmed that I'm doing everything correctly, but for some reason I still can't maintain moisture . Jenn told me that she thinks it might be due to my thyroid problem. I have an under active thyroid and she thinks my hair is not maintaining moisture because of it. She really really want me to start taking the Hair Essential vitamins immediately because she thinks that I need to work from within. Well thanks to faithVA who sent me a care package, I now have the vitamins and I started taking them this week. I've been using the Komazacare Califia moist spray as my watery leave-in but I told her that it might be to heavy. Jenn suggested that I dilute the spray with water or aloe vera juice. I ended up diluted the spray with water and that seems to be working better. She also suggested that I might want to buy a sample of the coconut spray since its lighter than the califia spray. I also told her that I like to wear braid outs and buns so she suggested that I use a creamy leave-in and one of their curly puddings. She said I need a creamy leave-in when using gel type products cuz they tend to make the hair dryer so I need more moisture when using gel type products. So hopefully after taking the vitamins and following Jenn's suggestions, I will see an improvement with my hair .


----------



## Arian (Sep 1, 2012)

tashboog said:
			
		

> Hello ladies ! So I just wanted to let you all know what's been going on with my hair since my analysis. Earlier this week, I sent Jenn an email complaining that I'm still having a hard time maintaining moisture. What I've learned from my analysis is that I have fine/medium strands and normal porosity (I'm a type 4 natural). So I'm thinking that since I have normal porosity, then I shouldn't be having any problems with maintaining moisture, but WRONG cuz my hair dries out within minutes after taking down my braids or twist erplexed. I'd followed all of Jenn's suggestions and she as well confirmed that I'm doing everything correctly, but for some reason I still can't maintain moisture . Jenn told me that she thinks it might be due to my thyroid problem. I have an under active thyroid and she thinks my hair is not maintaining moisture because of it. She really really want me to start taking the Hair Essential vitamins immediately because she thinks that I need to work from within. Well thanks to faithVA who sent me a care package, I now have the vitamins and I started taking them this week. I've been using the Komazacare Califia moist spray as my watery leave-in but I told her that it might be to heavy. Jenn suggested that I dilute the spray with water or aloe vera juice. I ended up diluted the spray with water and that seems to be working better. She also suggested that I might want to buy a sample of the coconut spray since its lighter than the califia spray. I also told her that I like to wear braid outs and buns so she suggested that I use a creamy leave-in and one of their curly puddings. She said I need a creamy leave-in when using gel type products cuz they tend to make the hair dryer so I need more moisture when using gel type products. So hopefully after taking the vitamins and following Jenn's suggestions, I will see an improvement with my hair .



I have a coconut spray you can have, I think. I need to find it.


----------



## tashboog (Sep 1, 2012)

Arian said:


> I have a coconut spray you can have, I think. I need to find it.


Did you not like the coconut spray?


----------



## Arian (Sep 1, 2012)

tashboog said:
			
		

> Did you not like the coconut spray?



No, I didn't. But that is because my hair does not like coconut oil. At all...


----------



## tashboog (Sep 1, 2012)

Arian said:


> No, I didn't. But that is because my hair does not like coconut oil. At all...


My hair usually doesn't like coconut oil either. I've received a sample of it today so if I do end up liking it, then I will send u a pm. Thank u so much for ur kind gesture of offering the spray to me .


----------



## Arian (Sep 1, 2012)

tashboog said:


> My hair usually doesn't like coconut oil either. I've received a sample of it today so if I do end up liking it, then I will send u a pm. Thank u so much for ur kind gesture of offering the spray to me .



No problem!  It will help my Use Up Your Stash Challenge efforts!


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 1, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Came on this analysis result on relaxed hair http://blackgirllonghair.com/2011/10/hair-damage-under-the-microscope/


 
Someone in this thread had the analysis done on her relaxed hair as well and hers was relatively good. I think she was even told to "relax asap".


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 1, 2012)

KammyGirl said:


> Someone in this thread had the analysis done on her relaxed hair as well and hers was relatively good. I think she was even told to "relax asap".



Yeah, I've already seen that one.  Just wanted to share another interesting analysis.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 8, 2012)

I am having my consultation on Mon 9/10.  Wish me luck.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 8, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> I am having my consultation on Mon 9/10. Wish me luck.


 
Ugh! When did you get yours. The site still says out of stock. I am going crazy waiting over here!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 8, 2012)

KammyGirl

Ordered 8/11.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 8, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> @KammyGirl
> 
> Ordered 8/11.


 
Ohhh so looks like they are still backed up then.  Guess I'll just try to be patient. I am itching to get this done. Good luck. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## coyacoy (Sep 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Since it's almost been 3 months, can you give us a hair update. I don't remember your original analysis. But based on the analysis and the recommendations, what has worked, what are you still working on and what questions do you have for the follow up?  Yes I'm drilling you



faithVA and all....can't even believe it...just washed my hair and completely forgot to set aside my clean sheds!  Ugh...now going to have to wait till next weekend to send my follow up!

To answer faiths's questions ...i think the protein boost and not leaving my hair wet even with condish for extended periods of time have helped the most.  Also realize that with my fine strands and because i only PS about 50% of the time that i am best off doing a light dusting of my ends monthly.  I plan to ask about types of leave ins for me i.e. water based or creamier ones...also going to run the trim schedule by renee....plan to also discuss the front area of my hair that still isn't quite as thick as i would like it to be and of course whether my hair appears to stronger and i have i finally cleared away all the splits!  I'll be sure to share update results good, bad or indifferent!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> @faithVA and all....can't even believe it...just washed my hair and completely forgot to set aside my clean sheds! Ugh...now going to have to wait till next weekend to send my follow up!
> 
> To answer faiths's questions ...i think the protein boost and not leaving my hair wet even with condish for extended periods of time have helped the most. Also realize that with my fine strands and because i only PS about 50% of the time that i am best off doing a light dusting of my ends monthly. I plan to ask about types of leave ins for me i.e. water based or creamier ones...also going to run the trim schedule by renee....plan to also discuss the front area of my hair that still isn't quite as thick as i would like it to be and of course whether my hair appears to stronger and i have i finally cleared away all the splits! I'll be sure to share update results good, bad or indifferent!


 
I will try to remind you next weekend then so we can't hurry up  We are waiting anxiously to hear what a 3 month follow up is like. 

I think I am going to push my follow up out until my hair is around 4.5 to 5" so I can trim and so she can see my true curl pattern. Or I will send it the end of November whichever comes first. Yeah I'm being a bit optimistic


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 9, 2012)

I tried an ACV rinse for the first time at Jen's suggestion.  I really hope I don't still smell it in the morning.


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 9, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> I tried an ACV rinse for the first time at Jen's suggestion.  I really hope I don't still smell it in the morning.



LaidBak what ratios did you use.  The acv rinses should be highly diluted.  I mean to the point where you can't smell anything.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 9, 2012)

virtuenow, what ratio is that, Jen told me 1 part ACV to 3 parts water, is that what you do?


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 9, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> @virtuenow, what ratio is that, Jen told me 1 part ACV to 3 parts water, is that what you do?



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9171948&postcount=25 Not to step on any toes, here you go^^.  I don't do ACV rinses anymore...for reasons previously stated.


----------



## coyacoy (Sep 10, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9171948&postcount=25 Not to step on any toes, here you go^^.  I don't do ACV rinses anymore...for reasons previously stated.



I agree with this and typically use about 1-2 tblsp per liter of water


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 10, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> LaidBak what ratios did you use.  The acv rinses should be highly diluted.  I mean to the point where you can't smell anything.



2 tablespoons in 2 cups of water.  I didn't end up using all two cups either.  I just rinsed until the hair was well coated, and then rinsed again.  I still had a lot of mix left over.


----------



## JazziLady! (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you ladies for sharing!    Looking forward to doing this as well.  It's very interesting to hear the very individualized analyses. It stresses the point that  everything is not good for everyone and we should be a little cautious when jumping on bandwagons.  Did they recommend that anyone keep doing henna?  I didn't seem to hear that in any of the analyses.  I have been on the fence about henna glosses myself.  They seem to make my hair feel thicker but dryer/more brittle sometimes.  I always follow up with a deep conditioner.


----------



## tashboog (Sep 10, 2012)

JazziLady! said:


> Thank you ladies for sharing!    Looking forward to doing this as well.  It's very interesting to hear the very individualized analyses. It stresses the point that  everything is not good for everyone and we should be a little cautious when jumping on bandwagons.  Did they recommend that anyone keep doing henna?  I didn't seem to hear that in any of the analyses.  I have been on the fence about henna glosses myself.  They seem to make my hair feel thicker but dryer/more brittle sometimes.  I always follow up with a deep conditioner.


I am still doing henna treatments. Jenn told me that for my hair, henna is still ok to use. Matter of fact, I've just done a henna gloss 2 weeks ago and I'm still liking the color and the conditioning benefits. I use henna to substitute one of my protein treatment requirements. Technically henna doesn't contain protein but it does have properties like protein. However, now instead of doing them monthly, I will be doing mine once every 2 months out of pure laziness .


----------



## coyacoy (Sep 10, 2012)

Jazzilady.....i am still doing henna glosses.....used to do them every other week now i do them monthly per rene's suggestion during my analysis....my hair should not be saturated for long periods of time because it weakens the strand so, among other things if course, she  recommended i cut back on hennas to once per mo. It actually did turn out to work much better for me this way...hth


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2012)

JazziLady! said:


> Thank you ladies for sharing! Looking forward to doing this as well. It's very interesting to hear the very individualized analyses. It stresses the point that everything is not good for everyone and we should be a little cautious when jumping on bandwagons. Did they recommend that anyone keep doing henna? I didn't seem to hear that in any of the analyses. I have been on the fence about henna glosses myself. They seem to make my hair feel thicker but dryer/more brittle sometimes. I always follow up with a deep conditioner.


 
I did not ask about the henna, but I stopped the henna right before my analysis, because no matter how much I conditioned or moisturized my hair just felt dry with the henna.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 10, 2012)

JazziLady!: she didn't have any problem with my use of henna and I have mostly done full henna treatments.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 10, 2012)

JazziLady! Jenn told me to continue the henna since it was working for me, but I don't do a gloss, just regular henna.  I also only do it about every 6 weeks or so, but no sooner than that only b/c it's such a time intensive process.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 10, 2012)

I just had my consultation with Jen.  For the most part, my hair is generally in good/healthy cond.  I have some split ends that need to go.  Overall hair cut should be 1- 1 1/2 inches.  That should take care of everything.  She recommended ACV rinses 1 - 2  times a month and a mild protein treatment every 2 weeks.  She told me that I have high porosity and using the ACV rinses would be a continuous step in my hair care routine because of my gray hair.  She said that gray hair can be the cause of high porosity.  She also told me to stop product jumping (LOL).  She said that I should stay with one product for at least 1 month before moving on to the next.   Overall, I am pleased with the outcome of my analysis.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> I just had my consultation with Jen. For the most part, my hair is generally in good/healthy cond. I have some split ends that need to go. Overall hair cut should be 1- 1 1/2 inches. That should take care of everything. She recommended ACV rinses 1 - 2 times a month and a mild protein treatment every 2 weeks. She told me that I have high porosity and using the ACV rinses would be a continuous step in my hair care routine because of my gray hair. She said that gray hair can be the cause of high porosity. She also told me to stop product jumping (LOL). She said that I should stay with one product for at least 1 month before moving on to the next. Overall, I am pleased with the outcome of my analysis.


 
Very nice. I have gray hair too but she didn't mention that. Maybe because I color my hair 

Your regi sounds pretty simple. And sounds like you are taking good care of your hair.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 10, 2012)

faithVA

I still color my hair with henna/indigo mix.  One of my slides showed the gray hair. (when I first looked at it, I thought it was a worm.) She also said that my strands were fine and she also saw some thinning.  Yeah I am old and since Ms menopause is my bestest friend, thinning goes with the territory.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I still color my hair with henna/indigo mix. One of my slides showed the gray hair. (when I first looked at it, I thought it was a worm.) She also said that my strands were fine and she also saw some thinning. Yeah I am old and since Ms menopause is my bestest friend, thinning goes with the territory.


 
I am just as old and I'm not accepting the thinning sitting down. She was concerned about my thinning but when I showed her my 2 years before and my current she said I had it under control. When I big chopped in August I was trying to figure out where all this hair came from  

There are things you can do to keep it under control. You just have to make it happen.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 10, 2012)

Me either.  I am fighting a valiant fight.  I told her the vitamins that I was taking for my hair issue and said that she loved the ingredients in them and  that I should continue to take them.  She was going to recommend some  vitamins but she like mine better.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2012)

[USER=317281 said:
			
		

> JazzyOleBabe[/USER];16812757]Me either. I am fighting a valiant fight. I told her the vitamins that I was taking for my hair issue and said that she loved the ingredients in them and that I should continue to take them. She was going to recommend some vitamins but she like mine better.


 
What vitamins are you taking? Why you holding out?


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 10, 2012)

Gurl you crazy.  I did post a few month back about the vitamins that I order because I self diagnosed thinning hair/female pattern baldness.  The vitamins are Hairomega DHT - natural hair support and Hairomega 3-in-1 -Advanced Hair Support.  Jen liked the ingredients in the 3-in-1.  Here is the website for info : www.hairomega.com


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 10, 2012)

I sound like a whiny brat.

I am looking forward to my follow up today.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> Gurl you crazy.  I did post a few month back about the vitamins that I order because I self diagnosed thinning hair/female pattern baldness. The vitamins are Hairomega DHT - natural hair support and Hairomega 3-in-1 -Advanced Hair Support. Jen liked the ingredients in the 3-in-1. Here is the website for info : www.hairomega.com


 
Thank You. Not sure why you had to announce to everyone I'm crazy though


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 10, 2012)

faithVA

Ooops, Gurl you are right.  My bad.


----------



## yodie (Sep 10, 2012)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> Gurl you crazy.  I did post a few month back about the vitamins that I order because I self diagnosed thinning hair/female pattern baldness.  The vitamins are Hairomega DHT - natural hair support and Hairomega 3-in-1 -Advanced Hair Support.  Jen liked the ingredients in the 3-in-1.  Here is the website for info : www.hairomega.com



I was taking these as well. They worked very well. I switched over to Caribbean Hair Grow. CHG is a Dht blocking vitamin as well. I've seen the best results from these two types of vitamins moreso than all the other vits that I hear hyped on this board. Guess it all depends on what your hair needs.


----------



## yodie (Sep 10, 2012)

My mom's hairdresser indeed burned my hair. I was hesitant to go to her. So now I have another setback. Seems like it never ends. Most of my hair is healthy though.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2012)

[USER=17046 said:
			
		

> yodie[/USER];16813317]My mom's hairdresser indeed burned my hair. I was hesitant to go to her. So now I have another setback. Seems like it never ends. Most of my hair is healthy though.


 
I'm sorry  I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## DarkChyld (Sep 10, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> My mom's hairdresser indeed burned my hair. I was hesitant to go to her. So now I have another setback. Seems like it never ends. Most of my hair is healthy though.



Wait, what happened to Tony? On another note, was it the roots that got burned or something a quick trim will fix?


----------



## 4HisGlory (Sep 10, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> I was taking these as well. They worked very well. I switched over to Caribbean Hair Grow. CHG is a Dht blocking vitamin as well. I've seen the best results from these two types of vitamins moreso than all the other vits that I hear hyped on this board. Guess it all depends on what your hair needs.



What is a DHT  blocking vitamin?


----------



## yodie (Sep 11, 2012)

DarkChyld said:


> Wait, what happened to Tony? On another note, was it the roots that got burned or something a quick trim will fix?



I'm still with Tony. Not going anywhere any time soon. I went back home on vacation. The humidity whooped my hair, so I figured I should get it done. Would've been smarter to just wear my wig. UGH! I have abt 1-1.5" of burn in one section. Feels so rough. 



nappygirl said:


> What is a DHT  blocking vitamin?


DHT causes your hair to thin, shed, and fall out. DHT causes a lot of men to lose their hair. For some reason this has been the best type of vitamin for me. I guess I had issues with DHT. Hairfinity and the other popular vits did nothing for me at all. 

My scalp was always crusty regardless of what I did. My edges and nape had been in bad shape for years. Never had any strength. I still struggle with those areas, but I noticed when I started taking Nioxin that my scalp cleared up somewhat and my edges/nape started growing in. I decided to go for a stronger DHT blocking vit and used the Omega Hair. Great vitamin. I read about Caribbean Hair Grow, tried it and saw good results on my hair. I plan on sticking with this one.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my 3 week follow up today.  I've implemented just about all the recommendations, except for the trim.  I couldn't get an appointment in time for this call and I can't find my shears or I'd do it myself.  Hopefully I can get it done this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2012)

[USER=77239 said:
			
		

> LaidBak[/USER];16819419]Got my 3 week follow up today. I've implemented just about all the recommendations, except for the trim. I couldn't get an appointment in time for this call and I can't find my shears or I'd do it myself. Hopefully I can get it done this weekend.


 
So what happened during the follow up.


----------



## yodie (Sep 11, 2012)

DarkChyld said:


> Wait, what happened to Tony? On another note, was it the roots that got burned or something a quick trim will fix?


Primarily the ends, but I had just cut off all the damage before she did my hair. Sucks. I should recover within 6 months.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 11, 2012)

faithVA said:


> So what happened during the follow up.



Not much.  I just explained all the ways I had implemented the recommendations.  She asked me if I had any questions or concerns.  I didn't really, except for some crunchiness I attributed to the use of CHI Keratin mist (increased protein).  So it was a brief conversation.


----------



## DarkChyld (Sep 11, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> Primarily the ends, but I had just cut off all the damage before she did my hair. Sucks. I should recover within 6 months.



Aw, that sucks. I'm sending and prayer your way.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Sep 12, 2012)

The next time someone has a call, can you ask when they will begin accepting consultation requests?

Please and thank you ^_^


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 12, 2012)

.:Eden:. said:


> The next time someone has a call, can you ask when they will begin accepting consultation requests?
> 
> Please and thank you ^_^



You can always email and ask them.  I emailed them about the service before I was a customer and they answered right away.


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 12, 2012)

.:Eden:. said:


> The next time someone has a call, can you ask when they will begin accepting consultation requests?
> 
> Please and thank you ^_^



I believe they are in the middle of their 3-week follow ups w/the last round that ambushed them.  Once that period is over, my guess is that they will have time freed up to re-open services.


----------



## BonBon (Sep 12, 2012)

Still no reply by email to my question that I sent 8/22

 Are any other non customers receiving replies?


----------



## growingbrown (Sep 12, 2012)

Vanthie said:


> Still no reply by email to my question that I sent 8/22
> 
> Are any other non customers receiving replies?



I would like to know this too!


----------



## .:Eden:. (Sep 12, 2012)

LaidBak said:
			
		

> You can always email and ask them.  I emailed them about the service before I was a customer and they answered right away.





			
				Vanthie said:
			
		

> Still no reply by email to my question that I sent 8/22
> 
> Are any other non customers receiving replies?



Ditto. I have not received a reply either.


----------



## growingbrown (Sep 12, 2012)

I heard back from them and they told me they should have it available in a few more weeks.... :-(


----------



## growingbrown (Sep 12, 2012)

I did find another website that offer hair analysis.... Livecurlylivefree.com.... Has anyone tried this?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2012)

growingbrown said:


> I did find another website that offer hair analysis.... Livecurlylivefree.com.... Has anyone tried this?


 
There is a thread on this as well somewhere. It's not the same level of service. But it is probably a decent service for people who are curious about their hair but not having real problems with their hair. 

With that analysis, you send in your hair and they send you back an analysis. It does not include the one on one time or the ability to ask questions. It would not have helped me because the details are fairly generic.


----------



## growingbrown (Sep 12, 2012)

faithVA said:


> There is a thread on this as well somewhere. It's not the same level of service. But it is probably a decent service for people who are curious about their hair but not having real problems with their hair.
> 
> With that analysis, you send in your hair and they send you back an analysis. It does not include the one on one time or the ability to ask questions. It would not have helped me because the details are fairly generic.



Thank you faithVA. I will probably what a few weeks and try the other. Thank you.


----------



## Cruzankink (Sep 18, 2012)

*Komaza Customer Service:*

I encourage those of who want the analysis to wait patiently. I am aware that some of you, particularly those wanting to get the hair analysis, are unable to get a response from the Komaza team. Because they are a small company and they literally got inundated w/ analysis requests that they are doing the very best w/ the request already recieved. Hopefully, once they catch up, they will resume the analysis service.

My customer service experience w/ Komaza has been exceptional. When I had my initial consultation w/ Jenn we stayed on the phone for appx. 40-45 min. I never felt rushed. She answered all my questions. She explained everything. Unbeknowst to me, I had a 3 week follow up. Unfortunately, I was so busy w/ work the last few weeks that everytime I scheduled the follow up I miss the call and because of the time difference whenever I was available she's not. I thought Jenn had given up on me. [email protected]!, I would have given up on me! But she didn't. She sent me an email offering the follow up via email which worked better for me. 

Keep trying ladies its well worth the wait.


----------



## fairyhairy (Sep 22, 2012)

virtuenow just wondering if you are feeling up to it to share your results? 

the responses have been so helpful thank you ladies, even though I haven't done the service just knowing things the little things help and what I can try on my on hair


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just curious if any of you have heard of this company? 

http://www.hairenergizer.com/Hair-Analysis-p/hehairanalysis.htm


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2012)

AdoreMsK67 said:


> Just curious if any of you have heard of this company?
> 
> http://www.hairenergizer.com/Hair-Analysis-p/hehairanalysis.htm


 
No I hadn't heard of it. It sounds similar. I wonder how much they focus on hair vs. hair loss.


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 26, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> @virtuenow just wondering if you are feeling up to it to share your results?
> 
> the responses have been so helpful thank you ladies, even though I haven't done the service just knowing things the little things help and what I can try on my on hair



Because this is an ongoing process, I'm not yet ready to share.  For the update- I will say this, Jenn and the team are working closely  with me to try and figure out my problem.  They didn't give up on me and I'm not giving up either.  My analysis, so to speak, is not yet complete.  I hope to share soon!


----------



## abcd09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ogoma, that's interesting that she couldnt tell you that viviscal is helping your hair. How long have you been taking it for? I'm in the middle of month one.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 30, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> @Ogoma, that's interesting that she couldnt tell you that viviscal is helping your hair. How long have you been taking it for? I'm in the middle of month one.



abcd09

I have been taking it daily, without fail, since Jan. 1 this year.


----------



## abcd09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> @abcd09
> 
> I have been taking it daily, without fail, since Jan. 1 this year.


Ogoma wow, and it did nothing for you? Not even increased hair growth?


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 30, 2012)

abcd09 said:
			
		

> Ogoma wow, and it did nothing for you? Not even increased hair growth?



My hair growth was average before and is average now. I didn't get an inch a month .

I think it can be useful depending on what is missing from your diet, but I eat quite a lot of fruits, veggies, shellfish, and grains so there may not be a lot of gaps for it to fill for me. I also take b-complex and MSM and have very yellow urine .

I can see how it can be useful for others so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## abcd09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> My hair growth was average before and is average now. I didn't get an inch a month .
> 
> I think it can be useful depending on what is missing from your diet, but I eat quite a lot of fruits, veggies, shellfish, and grains so there may not be a lot of gaps for it to fill for me. I also take b-complex and MSM and have very yellow urine .
> 
> I can see how it can be useful for others so keep your fingers crossed.


This why I want to try the analysis. I'm afraid of wasting 500 bucks on this vitamin lol. I figure I'll give it a go and see what happens. I'm also taking hairfinity (3rd bottle) havent noticed anything special yet. Thanks for answering my questions


----------



## yodie (Sep 30, 2012)

I haven't done the 3 month follow up, but I did speak with Jenn via email. I told her that for most of my life I've never had hair in my nape. I now have some thanks to Nioxin and other dht blocking vitamins, but the hair (some of it) grows in and splits. My edges are very fine as well. Jenn said that it was probably something internal with me and suggested I try super green powder and iron. I take iron pills already because I'm not a big beef eater. I've always neglected the super green powders, but I just brought some from Trader Joe's and am determined to stick with it for six months. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## mamaore (Oct 10, 2012)

Bump Bump BUmp --- any updates?


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm waiting to have my 3 month follow up call scheduled...received confirmation of receipt week before last...I think my call will take place this week


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2012)

yodie said:


> I haven't done the 3 month follow up, but I did speak with Jenn via email. I told her that for most of my life I've never had hair in my nape. I now have some thanks to Nioxin and other dht blocking vitamins, but the hair (some of it) grows in and splits. My edges are very fine as well. Jenn said that it was probably something internal with me and suggested I try super green powder and iron. I take iron pills already because I'm not a big beef eater. I've always neglected the super green powders, but I just brought some from Trader Joe's and am determined to stick with it for six months. I'll keep you all posted.


 
I hope the green powders are working for you yodie. I have been on them since August and I feel so much better. Not sure if it is improving my hair but it is improving something internally. Not sure which iron you are taking but Feosol just came out with a new one with fewer side effects. It's called Feosol complete. They should have it at CVS, Walgreen and maybe Target. Going to pick up a bottle today. I got my iron measures last week. I am at 7 and I think the desired range is 13 to 30


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2012)

I should have had my 3 month follow up by now but I am waiting for my hair to grow a bit longer. It should have been at the end of October. I think I will wait until January. I should have 5" by then.


----------



## yodie (Nov 3, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I hope the green powders are working for you yodie. I have been on them since August and I feel so much better. Not sure if it is improving my hair but it is improving something internally. Not sure which iron you are taking but Feosol just came out with a new one with fewer side effects. It's called Feosol complete. They should have it at CVS, Walgreen and maybe Target. Going to pick up a bottle today. I got my iron measures last week. I am at 7 and I think the desired range is 13 to 30



My energy feels better with the green powder. I take the one from Trader Joes. I feel like it helps me get through the day. I just started taking Mineral Rich, so I'm expecting great results as far as the strength of my hair. 

I take Hemaplex Iron. It has 85 mg's of iron. I need all of that and then some. I like it. No constipation and I can tell when I don't take it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2012)

i would like to do something like this, but i am too much of a chicken baby!  i think i will just stay in the dark!   very proud of you ladies for having the courage to find out your hair concerns.


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 3, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I should have had my 3 month follow up by now but I am waiting for my hair to grow a bit longer. It should have been at the end of October. I think I will wait until January. I should have 5" by then.



i understand...i waited about a month passed my 3 mo f/up timeframe but because i wanted to give my hair a bit longer to be at what i think is its healthiest at least as of late


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 5, 2012)

hey there hair divas!! just wanted to share that my 3 (well,more like 4 1/2) month follow up call is scheduled for tomorrow evening! I copied and pasted the email from Rene that gives me a quick summary of her findings! Woot!! 

_*Hello, *_

_*I would like to apologize for not being able to get back to you last week. As you know, Hurricane Sandy hit the East Coast, we ended up putting things on hold until we were able to reach as many customers as we could back east to be sure they were okay and to see if there was anything we could do for them.*_

_*I did finish your analysis and I must say, I am impressed. Your hair wasn't in bad shape before, however, it is in great shape now. Your ends still need to be cut but I didn't see the same type of damage before. I did see some damage but it was literally only 1/4 of an inch from the ends which is a normal trim. So once you get a trim you will have NO damage anywhere.*_

_*I did look at the hair in the plastic wrap and saw that there was only a little bit of damage at the end as well. I looked at all that hair but I didn't find anything but regular damage at the ends. Are you having issues with that hair?*_

_*I would like to know if you have time to talk tomorrow? Please let me know what day and time is good for you.*_

_*Sincerely,*_

_*Rene*_

Re: the hair in the plastic wrap - nothing was up with that hair - I just meant to put my entire sample in the plastic wrap and forgot, lol - oops! 

I can't wait to speak to her in more detail, but I was extremely pleased that she sent me the little summary above so that I am not as anxious about the call. I can't wait to share with her the changes I made to my reggie that I had suspected were working, but now I know!! 

We should be hearing from some of the other ladies in the near future with their follow up results


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> hey there hair divas!! just wanted to share that my 3 (well,more like 4 1/2) month follow up call is scheduled for tomorrow evening! I copied and pasted the email from Rene that gives me a quick summary of her findings! Woot!!
> 
> _*Hello, *_
> 
> ...


 
Go with your pretty and healthy hair. We need an update picture.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 5, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> hey there hair divas!! just wanted to share that my 3 (well,more like 4 1/2) month follow up call is scheduled for tomorrow evening! I copied and pasted the email from Rene that gives me a quick summary of her findings! Woot!!
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...



That's excellent very happy for you


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 5, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Go with your pretty and healthy hair. We need an update picture.



Lol.....thanks faithVA!  I will definitely post a progress pic soon as i am back on my home computer!


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 5, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> That's excellent very happy for you



Thanks, lamaria211!  I am elated


----------



## Ari8 (Nov 30, 2012)

So excited!

I ordered the analysis back in July and sent my samples in last week. I received an email Wednesday that they've received my samples, so now I'm just waiting for the results.  Yay!

My natural hair experience has been hellish.  Prolific single strand knots, horrid splits (I found a strand that was split down the entire length the other day), matting, dryness, dullness, "rogue" hairs.... I can't believe I've managed to to retain any length (APL-BSL; my hair is pretty choppy).  However, I'm expecting to lose at least 5-7 inches at this point.

I never wear my hair down because it looks SO bad.  Few products/techniques keep my hair soft and well-defined, as my hair rejects practically everything (and gels always make my hair so crunchy and stiff, even flaxseed gel).  I've wondered whether this was low porosity, but I'm not sure.

Depending on what she says, I may relax.  My hair was healthier relaxed and I barely did anything to it.

Can't wait.


----------



## Hisbeloved (Nov 30, 2012)

Keep us posted. I just mailed my 3 month check up sample. Curious to hear about any changes.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 2, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing results from you both!! 

Here's a few updated pics....it's been a challenge to take a decent pic lately for some reason....my hair is completely healthy for the first time all year. Unfortunately I had to trim away all of the growth I did get for this year because of my previous struggles....looking forward to going into 2013 knowing what I know now about taking care of my hair properly


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 2, 2012)

Collected my 3 month sample yesterday, going to mail it off today.  I am a little late  cause waited until after I relaxed and got a major ends trim (over an inch).


----------



## chejam (Dec 2, 2012)

Does anyone know If they are caught up, I wold like to get an analysis done, but on the website you can't put in  a request.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 2, 2012)

chejam said:


> Does anyone know If they are caught up, I wold like to get an analysis done, but on the website you can't put in  a request.



chejam....i would shoot em an email see what's up


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 2, 2012)

My 3 month follow up is coming up this week but since I'm in the thick of finals I'm going to wait until they're almost over to send in my samples, I'm excited.  I'm also excited about everyone else's follow-up--it's like Christmas is coming early .


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 2, 2012)

My three month followed should have been the end of November, but I am going to wait until the new year. I am straighten my hair around the holidays and I will get a good trim then.


----------



## me-T (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm so overdue with this update it's rediculous... like a month

anyway, my followup was waaaay better than i expected! so much so she didn't think it was the same hair! i sent in a much bigger sample, and even then, the most she could find was a couple of pics showing that i needed to dust my ends-yes, just dust them. i was like "what?!!" 3 months ago i needed 3 inches cut off!

all the missing cuticle layers, mid-shaft splits, everything was gone. she did say that most of the damage was toward the end, and i did about a 1" cut/trim when i relaxed, but that's a huge difference.

the regimen i've been on has been working very well. nothing major, just alternating protein and moisture deep conditionings (aphogee 2 min & elasta dpr11), using more silk amino acids (elasta qp mango butter), hiding it... pretty much it.

oh! i've been eating more protein too, and rene said she could tell because the root balls on my shed hairs are fatter, so if i keep it up my hair will grow in thicker. yay!

it's feeling a lot smoother (my scarves aren't staying on so well at night), it stays softer longer, & i've actually reached moisture/protein balance! btw, i'm apl again! 

if ya'll want some pics, lemme know so i can shrink them down. nothing to see really.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2012)

That is exciting me-T. I am glad you had such great success with you hair. 

I hope all the udpates for you ladies are positive.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 5, 2012)

me-T said:


> I'm so overdue with this update it's rediculous... like a month
> 
> anyway, my followup was waaaay better than i expected! so much so she didn't think it was the same hair! i sent in a much bigger sample, and even then, the most she could find was a couple of pics showing that i needed to dust my ends-yes, just dust them. i was like "what?!!" 3 months ago i needed 3 inches cut off!
> 
> ...



me-T;17418083 that is GREAT news!!  Congrats!!  Thx for sharing your update and i would love to see pics!


----------



## Ari8 (Dec 7, 2012)

Received my results. Not really sure what to think.

- High porosity. 

- Protein treatment every 1-2 months. 

- Seal with a light oil, butter or cream (not sold on this). 

- Apply leave-in in sections (somehow, she knew that I have A LOT of hair); 20x downward-stroke motion.

- After shampoo, use ACV, leave on for 3-5 minutes and rinse

- Trim 6-8 weeks

- Recommended Komaza products

Jenn said my hair was pretty healthy.erplexed With all the matting, breaking and single strand knots I have? Ok... I guess the high porosity (and lack of protein) might explain my hair's general unruliness. She did say that I'm probably not using enough leave-in, but my hair becomes overmoisturized/coated pretty easily, so....

She was stumped when I told her about some of the rogue hairs (I thought I sent some?). What I mean by this: I DC'd last night and my hair didn't absorb anything. This morning, I notice several "kinked" strands sticking out. These strands were in the fine 3 range but had morphed into 5zzzzzz'ness and were coarse. I've started seeing these things since I've begun conditioning (rinsing out + DCing) more often. She said my hair may be swelling from moisture/water but wasn't sure.   EDIT: Jenn also said that I may be upsetting my hair's pH. 

Gonna send her more samples. I found a strand that was split down the entire length. Normally, she said, that's due to heat or physical damage (e.g., boar bristle), but that doesn't apply to me, so she wants to see what's up. 

Sorry for the length!


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 7, 2012)

Ari8 said:


> Received my results. Not really sure what to think.
> 
> - High porosity.
> 
> ...



Ari8..... i hope u get to the bottom of it!  Thx for sharing ur results


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2012)

[USER=372777 said:
			
		

> Ari8[/USER];17433791]Received my results. Not really sure what to think.
> 
> - High porosity.
> 
> ...


 

I would say start with the recommendations and then make adjustments as needed. It could definitely be that you aren't giving yourself enough protein which could lead to what seems to be other problems. Remember, they are just that "recommendations", which means they are a starting point. I think after you get your protein straight and close your cuticles properly you will be better able to decide what your hair needs.


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 8, 2012)

Hmmm... I may finally have to try this. I passed on it before because of the price; however, when I consider the amount of money and time I waste trying to get my hair to act right, I would probably be saving money in the end.  I couldn't decide on a birthday gift, so this may be one of them. 


I'm still reading through the thread, but did any long-term transitioning ladies send in a sample? Sometimes when I do have my hair acting right (rare), it's only the texlaxed hair or just the new growth; I can't find a balance between them. The only time there seems to be a balance is when I henna, yet that's due to the temporary curl loosening I get. I wonder if this service could help since I would like to transition for a very long time before I cut.




coyacoy said:


> I learned that I have VERY high porosity hair - not on the lower side as I had previously believed.



I keep going back and forth on this issue. I thought I had low porosity hair, but now I'm thinking it may be high porosity and I just had some symptoms of low porosity hair due to other reasons.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 8, 2012)

classoohfive.....i think you hit the nail on the head re: price of the service and $$ spent on trying different products and techniques ....hair analysis service in the long run definitely pays for itself. I was doing some things that weren't right for my hair because i had the porosity wrong. I would have kept on spinning my wheels if i hadn't learned otherwise....let us know what u decide!!


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 8, 2012)

coyacoy

Since my post I've read a couple of more pages and that was enough for me to decide to do it.  I spend too much time trying to figure out what my hair wants, and in the end it's only a matter of time before what I'm doing no longer works. Just the time I would save would be worth the money. 




coyacoy said:


> I was doing some things that weren't right for my hair because i had the porosity wrong. I would have kept on spinning my wheels if i hadn't learned otherwise....



I think this is my biggest issue. I can try every product in the world, but if I'm not using them the way my hair wants, they're not very useful.  Some of the products I have work wonders on some days, and don't do anything on others (and yes, I've used clarifying shampoo  ). I also used to think my hair hated protein, now it seems like Aphogee Two Step isn't enough.  


Thank you for trying out this service and sharing the information! I'm excited and scared to find out what I'll learn.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 8, 2012)

classoohfive, the biggest benefit of the service for me was that it has saved me time in the long run, I now only give my hair what it needs and I don't harass it with all the extra I was doing to it before.  The most precious thing we have is time so I'm all for that .


----------



## biznesswmn (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey there, I called last week to ask when the hair analysis would be available again and Jennifer told me it would be sometime around the end of the week (Friday the 7th) or this coming week. They are supposed to be launching a new website and sending an email blast to announce it.  If you are on their emailing list you should get some more info soon
I hope it doesn't get backlogged again because i would love to get my hair analyzed. It seems like they've been down since forever


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 10, 2012)

biznesswmn, 

I was able to order it after I made my last post in this thread.  On their Facebook page there's a post from Friday that states:



> Komaza Care has a new look!
> 
> We also have new products, our shipping has been simplified and best of all *the Hair Analysis is back*!
> Come check us out at:
> https://www.komazahaircare.com/



Not sure if they have a backlog or not.


----------



## growingbrown (Dec 10, 2012)

I ordered mine yoday. I will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 10, 2012)

growingbrown.....woot!! Countdown!!


----------



## biznesswmn (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks classoohfive! I'm on it.


----------



## chejam (Dec 11, 2012)

I placed my order today, here is my referal code: qPtF4j. If anyone wants to use to get a little discount.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 11, 2012)

chejam said:


> I placed my order today, here is my referal code: qPtF4j. If anyone wants to use to get a little discount.



Excellent,  congrats on placing your order!


----------



## mg1979 (Dec 11, 2012)

Placed my order! Hope it's worth it!

My referral code is uSVoyN.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lucy (Dec 11, 2012)

chejam said:


> I placed my order today, here is my referal code: qPtF4j. If anyone wants to use to get a little discount.



I used it.


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm filling out my online questionnaire now (I forgot the mention, I used your code, coyacoy !). I don't have much of a regimen anymore since I'm always stuck trying to figure out what works, so I'm having trouble filling it out. My order still says pending so I have time to figure it out. 



My code: vES8eN


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 11, 2012)

classoohfive said:


> I'm filling out my online questionnaire now (I forgot the mention, I used your code, @coyacoy !). I don't have much of a regimen anymore since I'm always stuck trying to figure out what works, so I'm having trouble filling it out. My order still says pending so I have time to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> My code: vES8eN


 
@classoohfive - thanks girlie!! 

RE: your form - i would list exactly what you said and then attach extra paper if you need to in order to capture the differnt techniques and/or products you've been trying. the more accurate the info you provide them, the better analysis they can give you and will make for a really good discussion when they call you with the results. hth! look forward to hearing your results!


----------



## Ari8 (Dec 11, 2012)

faithVA,
I think you're right.  I'll try to be optimistic.  And I think glycerin/excess moisture may the culprit behind the recent craziness.  I actually observed how some of strands became extremely brittle/weird-squiggly again after applying a humectant-based gel I've been using.


----------



## mamaore (Dec 14, 2012)

Where did you all order... I checked the website and i cant seem to find how to order the analysis. Help


----------



## Hisbeloved (Dec 14, 2012)

I had my 3 month analysis the other day. My hair is doing 1000 percent better. My roots are fatter and my hair is growing out thicker. I no longer have to use the protein treatment as often as I was using it (light protein weekly and heavy treatment every 6 weeks). She said every 12 weeks is good enough and thats only because I 'm wearing wigs and it is showing some friction in the front and back. I recommend labeling your hair samples as much as you can. I learned that I wasn't shampooing well just above my ears. I had skin cells and product build up on my roots in those 2 areas. ewww. I have no split ends but there are some areas that have thinned out towards the ends that need to be cut. My hair no longer breaks off in the front just by looking at it. I'm happy. Hair essential vitamins and massaging with essential oils are so vital I think.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

Hisbeloved said:


> I had my 3 month analysis the other day. My hair is doing 1000 percent better. My roots are fatter and my hair is growing out thicker. I no longer have to use the protein treatment as often as I was using it (light protein weekly and heavy treatment every 6 weeks). She said every 12 weeks is good enough and thats only because I 'm wearing wigs and it is showing some friction in the front and back. I recommend labeling your hair samples as much as you can. I learned that I wasn't shampooing well just above my ears. I had skin cells and product build up on my roots in those 2 areas. ewww. I have no split ends but there are some areas that have thinned out towards the ends that need to be cut. My hair no longer breaks off in the front just by looking at it. I'm happy. Hair essential vitamins and massaging with essential oils are so vital I think.


 
Wow... thanks, that was informative. I had planned on having different samples for different sections. I won't do my follow up until January after I dust my ends. I hope she can tell me more about my hair.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Dec 14, 2012)

I think I want to do this. How much does it cost again?


----------



## Hisbeloved (Dec 14, 2012)

Wildchild453 said:


> I think I want to do this. How much does it cost again?


wildchild-It costs $65 but if you use a referral code: HE9H7F8H, you get 5% off.


----------



## mg1979 (Dec 15, 2012)

mamaore said:


> Where did you all order... I checked the website and i cant seem to find how to order the analysis. Help


 
mamaore: Did you find it? I'm looking on the website and I can't figure out how I ordered the other day. It allowed me to add to cart but I don't see it anymore. Maybe they already got backed up?


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 15, 2012)

mamaore mg1979 

http://www.komazahaircare.com/personal-hair-analysis.htm





I just finally finished my online questionnaire. I had finals this week and I was sick so I didn't have a chance to finish it until now. I wrote a novel on some of those questions.  Do they mail you the package after you complete it? My order still says "pending".


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 16, 2012)

mg1979 said:


> mamaore: Did you find it? I'm looking on the website and I can't figure out how I ordered the other day. It allowed me to add to cart but I don't see it anymore. Maybe they already got backed up?



mamaore and mg1979....if u click on the link for my account (set one up if you haven't yet) and u will see a link for the analysis with a purchase option. Keep us posted!!


----------



## mamaore (Dec 16, 2012)

classoohfive - thanks for the link coyacoy I got it.

any on got a discount code that works?


----------



## mg1979 (Dec 16, 2012)

mamaore said:


> classoohfive - thanks for the link coyacoy I got it.
> 
> any on got a discount code that works?



mamaore: my code is uSVoyN. It didn't accept my code until after I created an account and the last screen before I entered payment info.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mamaore (Dec 16, 2012)

mg1979 - I'll try that.


----------



## chejam (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone get there first analysis yet. Still waiting on mine.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 7, 2013)

subbing and ordering my analysis today   

ETA:  coyacoy , I used your referral code.  Thanks, OP!


----------



## mg1979 (Jan 9, 2013)

chejam said:


> Anyone get there first analysis yet. Still waiting on mine.



I sent my sample on December 27 and haven't heard back, I'm sure due to the holidays.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coyacoy (Jan 10, 2013)

FindingMe said:


> subbing and ordering my analysis today
> 
> ETA:  coyacoy , I used your referral code.  Thanks, OP!



Thanks girlie!!  can't wait to hear about ur results!!


----------



## Arian (Jan 10, 2013)

I have yet to have my 3 month check up... I think they called me and I did not call back yet.  I have been SUPER BUSY the last 6 months...

I can retain moisture a WHOLE lot better than before, since incorporating protein every 2 weeks.  I have also settled on a line of products-HydroQuench Systems...love these!  I still like Curl Junkie's Repair Me for my heavy dose of protein.


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 10, 2013)

mg1979 said:


> I sent my sample on December 27 and haven't heard back, I'm sure due to the holidays.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Yeah, I sent them a question and it took them forever to get back. I think they were just busy, especially with the holidays. They got back to me on Monday. 



I wanted to prep my hair for a flat iron after my first wash since receiving my package; however, I was worried that all of the stuff I needed to do would throw off my results. Take the Roux porosity control conditioner. If my hair has porosity issues, I was worried it would make my hair appear to be okay with porosity when I actually have issues with this. I was probably over thinking it, but I asked which sample was best to send in (before or after the porosity control and flat iron). I know the hair has to been clean before sent in, but I'm assuming the results of the Roux (and anything else I had to use, such as the Chi rinse out conditioner to protect my hair from heat) should last more than one wash. 

I was JUST about to mail it in before I received my answer. *They said I can send in my sample before the Roux and flat iron, then send in a sample afterwards. That way they can tell me if the Roux is good for my hair and if the flat iron did any damage. * I just need to label the samples. So long story short, lol, *if you're wondering if a treatment is working for your hair, you should ask them if you can send in two samples to compare. *


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 10, 2013)

Arian said:


> I have yet to have my 3 month check up... I think they called me and I did not call back yet.  I have been SUPER BUSY the last 6 months...
> 
> I can retain moisture a WHOLE lot better than before, since incorporating protein every 2 weeks.  I have also settled on a line of products-HydroQuench Systems...love these!  I still like Curl Junkie's Repair Me for my heavy dose of protein.




Good to hear! I can't wait to have my hair in check! I've been tempted so many times with products yet I've been doing great at holding off. At least until I know what my hair really needs.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2013)

I need to do my follow up. I'm coming up on 6 months.


----------



## mg1979 (Jan 12, 2013)

I mailed mine on December 27th and just got an email yesterday stating it will take 10 business days for my results.


----------



## chejam (Jan 12, 2013)

I got a email yesterday also , saying the same thing, will take 10 days for my first analysis.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Jan 12, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I need to do my follow up. I'm coming up on 6 months.



What you waiting on woman?


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 12, 2013)

> For the month of January, we will be offering *a free sample of the Aloe My Hair Leave-In Conditioner*. Just add a sample to your cart and check out. No purchase or coupon code required. Limited to one per customer while supplies last. Shipping rates will apply. *Shipping rates for the US will be around $1.70 or less.*
> 
> Visit us at: www.komazahaircare.com and get your free sample today!
> 
> ...





I hope to finally mail off my samples by Tuesday.  I was so excited to get this package and mail it off, now I've been sitting on it for weeks. I've been needing to henna (mostly for color since my roots are really showing, not just for conditioning ) so I'm going to send in a sample after that as well since henna can strengthen hair. 




Also, my code if anyone orders something: vES8eN


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2013)

nappygirl said:


> What you waiting on woman?


 
I was waiting for my hair to grow out some so I could figure out some type of regimen.  I will send it in soon.


----------



## ceecy29 (Jan 13, 2013)

Can one purchase this service as a gift for someone else?


----------



## BonBon (Jan 13, 2013)

I feel so disapointed they wont get back to me -_- I'm guessing they don't do international customers because they don't ever email me back. Least they could do is confirm, or deny.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2013)

ceecy29 said:


> Can one purchase this service as a gift for someone else?


 
Maybe buying them a gift certificate would work better. But I guess you could buy the service, and then have the other person complete the paperwork. Once the paperwork goes in they could just communicate with that person.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> I feel so disapointed they wont get back to me -_- I'm guessing they don't do international customers because they don't ever email me back. Least they could do is confirm, or deny.


 
I'm sorry they didn't get back to you. I think someone on page 2 or 3 asked about customers outside of the US. I believe the answer was they weren't doing customers outside of the US as of yet.


----------



## coyacoy (Jan 13, 2013)

ceecy29 said:


> Can one purchase this service as a gift for someone else?



Good question


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 13, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Maybe buying them a gift certificate would work better. But I guess you could buy the service, and then have the other person complete the paperwork. Once the paperwork goes in they could just communicate with that person.





faithVA said:


> I'm sorry they didn't get back to you. I think someone on page 2 or 3 asked about customers outside of the US. I believe the answer was they weren't doing customers outside of the US as of yet.



I am in Canada and they were able to offer the service to me. They send the information electronically and it is your responsibility to mail the completed form and hair out to them so I am not sure why they wouldn't.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2013)

^^ I couldn't remember. But maybe that helps her out.


----------



## ceecy29 (Jan 13, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Maybe buying them a gift certificate would work better. But I guess you could buy the service, and then have the other person complete the paperwork. Once the paperwork goes in they could just communicate with that person.



Thank you, I was wondering what happens after checkout and I see it's filling out paperwork. I will look into the gift certificate options to make things easier.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 17, 2013)

I need to remember to do my follow-up, at this point it's a 5 month follow up, smh.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jan 18, 2013)

I stalked this thread yesterday and just purchased it today! Did my questionnaire but it's still "pending"...what's up with that???


----------



## coyacoy (Jan 18, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> I stalked this thread yesterday and just purchased it today! Did my questionnaire but it's still "pending"...what's up with that???



Congrats myhairgrowstoo!! IMO this is one of the best things we could  ever do for our hair!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jan 18, 2013)

coyacoy ikr! I was going to wait to purchase it since I changed my regime (think I'm suffering from protein overload) but hey--THIS is the year I want to get my hair on track! What if it's not PO what if it's something else? Your story inspired me...I'm tired of wasting my money on products that end up not right for my hair...I'm tired of all the guessing...I want to KNOW. I've been in between SL and APL since I started my HHJ March of '10 and I really want to get this show on the road lol


----------



## coyacoy (Jan 18, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> coyacoy ikr! I was going to wait to purchase it since I changed my regime (think I'm suffering from protein overload) but hey--THIS is the year I want to get my hair on track! What if it's not PO what if it's something else? Your story inspired me...I'm tired of wasting my money on products that end up not right for my hair...I'm tired of all the guessing...I want to KNOW. I've been in between SL and APL since I started my HHJ March of '10 and I really want to get this show on the road lol



I hear ya gurl and kudos to you for taking the plunge!!  I am still benefitting from my analysis because i had slacked off on using heavy protein regularly and my hair started breaking again!  Major difference this time around is that i knew exactly what to do to address it and stop it in its tracks thanks to the analysis.  Also helped me learn and understand exactly how important heavy protein is to my reggie!!  Here's to you being on the path to hair health, efficiency in hair practices and cost containment re: future product purchases, lol! Can't tell you how much $$$ I've saved since i did this myhairgrowstoo


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 19, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> I stalked this thread yesterday and just purchased it today! Did my questionnaire but it's still "pending"...what's up with that???




myhairgrowstoo,

It takes a while (not sure if they're backed up) but they'll ship the stuff out. It took weeks for me. Keep in mind that I did it during the holiday season and it was also right after they had first started accepting purchases on it again, so it's possible they were a little backed up when I did my order and questionnaire.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jan 25, 2013)

I just hate waiting lol I really want to know what I can do for my hair


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jan 26, 2013)

Still waiting...but when it goes through I'm def posting everything!


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 26, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> I just hate waiting lol I really want to know what I can do for my hair



myhairgrowstoo

I hated the waiting! It didn't help that I kept seeing a lot of nice hair products but I held off on buying them because I want to wait for my analysis so I don't waste anymore money. 

I placed my order on the 8th of December. I received my package on the 7th of January.  Again, I ordered during the holiday season so they may have been backed up, so hopefully you receive your package much sooner.


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm signing up for this. Really informative thread, ladies.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jan 27, 2013)

classoohfive maybe they're doing all the ones who were put on hold like you. But if you waited a month I can too


----------



## biznesswmn (Jan 27, 2013)

I purchased the analysis last month, (my xmas gift to myself) mailed my sample right after New Years and I am still waiting as well. When i called a couple of days ago to check, she said they just received it and that i can expect to hear from them after ten days. I thought maybe they were backed up too but she casually mentioned that they weren't getting as many in, the way she expected.  Who knows, i just hope they get back to me soon. Im holding out on doing things to my hair too, tryg to wait for the analysis


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jan 27, 2013)

biznesswmn how long should I wait til I call if I don't hear from them since they're not backed up??


----------



## amwcah (Jan 27, 2013)

I bit my tongue for so long, but this service did not work for me.  

1) I received my first phone call over an hour late.  
2) I didn't receive my hair analysis in a timely manner.   Purchased analysis on 7/18 and I finally received it on 9/24.
3) Contact had to be made via email twice before the hair analysis results and recommendations were received; and the majority of the contents of the hair analysis and recommendations were not discussed via the telephone conversation.
4) Two follow-up appointments that were made never happened.  At that point, I was done.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 27, 2013)

I want to encourage people to be patient with this company. They are very helpful And more than that they care.  however they are a small and newer business. I will explain more about just how much they helped me once I get my final analysis completed (very soon)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2013)

amwcah said:


> I bit my tongue for so long, but this service did not work for me.
> 
> 1) I received my first phone call over an hour late.
> 2) I didn't receive my hair analysis in a timely manner. Purchased analysis on 7/18 and I finally received it on 9/24.
> ...


 
I think you should share if you had a bad experience. If we had known some of those that went before you, maybe have been able to help you out and get some answers. And it gives people real background so they can make an informed decision.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2013)

Just talked/emailed with Rene. They still are very swamped and they are trying to catch up.   I did suggest that they try to add a step in their process to let people know of the delay even though I know that adds more time to their process.

They are trying to balance new analysis with follow ups and having difficulty forecasting. People like me who aren't keeping to the 3 month schedule are throwing their scheduling off  So I told her I will send it in this week.

I really don't think they realized how popular this service was going to be  It's a good thing it isn't better known. They would really be in trouble.


----------



## biznesswmn (Jan 28, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo - i say give it a week or so, then check in. Idk why mine took so long to get there. Im just glad they have it and i dont hav to start again and wait for snail mail again.


----------



## 2bgorg (Jan 28, 2013)

newbie here, i ordered my analysis on the 15 and i got their package a few days later, maybe 5, i mailed it back perhaps 2 days later. 
im waiting for a response, but i'm scared...my hair is not in the best shape, i can say i have splits mid shaft and at the ends, even though i did trim like an inch total.
my hair was dry dry dry for years!! i finally found my holy grail and hopefully from now on i can grow grow grow with their help and a good product...
i will def come back and share my experience with you guys when i hear from them


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Just talked/emailed with Rene. They still are very swamped and they are trying to catch up.   I did suggest that they try to add a step in their process to let people know of the delay even though I know that adds more time to their process.
> 
> They are trying to balance new analysis with follow ups and having difficulty forecasting. People like me who aren't keeping to the 3 month schedule are throwing their scheduling off  So I told her I will send it in this week.
> 
> I really don't think they realized how popular this service was going to be  It's a good thing it isn't better known. They would really be in trouble.



Yeah, I just sent mine in, too-- I'm sure we're throwing them off w/these off-schedule follow-ups.  I don't want to keep them on the hook forever; also I've kept them busy w/my hair for sure


----------



## mg1979 (Jan 29, 2013)

I mailed my sample on December 27th and just got my email to schedule our phone discussion about the results for next week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jan 29, 2013)

I went to their site to see my status, and it has shipped. I should receive the package in a few days. I'm going to tart collecting newly shed/broken hair tonight and until their package comes in. I'm also washing my hair tonight with my Kinky Curly products. I'm hoping I'm done with everything by this time next month.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 30, 2013)

faithVA and virtuenow, me three! I sending in my 3 month follow-up, 5 months later, shame.  I'm putting it in the mail today and I'll update you guys when I get more info.


----------



## Ari8 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wait, I was never told anything about a follow-up during my consultation. Why?


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 30, 2013)

Ari8 said:


> Wait, I was never told anything about a follow-up during my consultation. Why?


@Ari8 Huh, lol?  When did you do the consultation?  The process is explained on their website, including the fact that they follow-up in 3 weeks by phone; then 3 months by sample.  Also, when they send you the package, they send follow-up materials as well -- so you can send your 3mo sample in.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Ari8;17809797[/USER]]Wait, I was never told anything about a follow-up during my consultation. Why?



I don't think they do it any more.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @Ari8 Huh, lol?  When did you do the consultation?  The process is explained on their website, including the fact that they follow-up in 3 weeks by phone; then 3 months by sample.  Also, when they send you the package, they send follow-up materials as well -- so you can send your 3mo sample in.



They don't do this anymore. They did it for that first wave.


----------



## Ari8 (Jan 30, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @Ari8 Huh, lol? When did you do the consultation? The process is explained on their website, including the fact that they follow-up in 3 weeks by phone; then 3 months by sample. Also, when they send you the package, they send follow-up materials as well -- so you can send your 3mo sample in.


 
I had my analysis done in early Dec.  I never got a "follow-up" call and she never mentioned anything about following up either.  Perhaps faithVA is right and they stopped doing this.  

Ok, now that I'm thinking about this: I did get two envelopes and I believe the instructions stated that I was going to have a follow-up, but I ordered back in, like... July, lol.  It took four months for me to send my stuff off, so maybe they had stopped doing that by the time I got my analysis.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 30, 2013)

Ari8 said:


> I had my analysis done in early Dec.  I never got a "follow-up" call and she never mentioned anything about following up either.  Perhaps faithVA is right and they stopped doing this.
> 
> Ok, now that I'm thinking about this: I did get two envelopes and I believe the instructions stated that I was going to have a follow-up, but I ordered back in, like... July, lol.  It took four months for me to send my stuff off, so maybe they had stopped doing that by the time I got my analysis.



Well, you were part of the first wave (July).  That means they sent you instructions to follow up in 3 months from the time of your consultation. So I would just send the follow-up sample in; or in the very least, follow-up in another way (if you care).  I actually read your post on your first analysis and they said your hair was in good condition...hmph


----------



## mg1979 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmm...I feel like they should have lowered the price if they were going to cut the service by discontinuing the 3 month follow up.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 31, 2013)

waiting the 10 business days for my results


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 31, 2013)

mg1979 said:


> Hmm...I feel like they should have lowered the price if they were going to cut the service by discontinuing the 3 month follow up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think the issue is, it was a lot more work than they initially expected.  So if anything, they should probably raise the price and add the service in (or make it an option at a higher price.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> I think the issue is, it was a lot more work than they initially expected.  So if anything, they should probably raise the price and add the service in (or make it an option at a higher price.



That is what I was thinking but didn't want to say it out loud. $65 wasn't enough to cover what they were doing for any sustainable time. That covers about 1 hour of work and they were giving more than that with the analysis, doc prep, follow up call, emails and then another analysis, follow up call.  

That's the way business goes. Offer something, re-evaluate, make changes, etc.


----------



## coyacoy (Jan 31, 2013)

That is a major bummer if they aren't doing the follow up anymore the follow up was essential!  I'm going to inquire about that if that's the case then I am going to make a kind suggestion that they bring it back!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jan 31, 2013)

faithVA, I agree with you completely, I knew it was just a matter of time until they realized that $65 wasn't going to cut it.  My first phone call was 2 hours and my 3 week follow-up was an hour, but for the level of service I was getting (before they got swamped) I'd definitely do it again.


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Jan 31, 2013)

I wish insurance could cover this.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 3, 2013)

Trying to patiently wait for my hair sample to be received.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 3, 2013)

I actually want to do a Komazacare Challenge for any one who has purchased or is thinking of purchasing a consultation to do a 3 Month Challenge after they receive their results since komzacare doesn't offer a 3 month follow up anymore this way any one can check their hair health. It could be a personal challenge


----------



## classoohfive (Feb 8, 2013)

For those of you who mailed your sample recently, have you heard anything yet?


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 8, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> For those of you who mailed your sample recently, have you heard anything yet?



I mailed it last Friday. Nope. How long does it usually take? I mailed from Pittsburgh, Pa


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> For those of you who mailed your sample recently, have you heard anything yet?





myhairgrowstoo said:


> I mailed it last Friday. Nope. How long does it usually take? I mailed from Pittsburgh, Pa



They used to email you 1 or 2 days after they received your sample. Then your consultation is 10 to 15 days after that. Not sure if that is how they still do it. They have changed a few things.

I think regular mail is still 4 to 5 days from the east coast.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

I think she should charge btw 200-300 for this service and include follow-ups at the 3, 6, and 9-12 month marks, in addition to the consultation. Many ppl spend more than this in a 6-12 month period on products that don't work. I think she got more than she bargained for when she came up with this idea as an add-on to her product line. Its good that she discovered it early on and she can tweak it. In the future I may try this service even though I know what works for my tresses just to see if I'm getting the most bang for my bang with my reggie/products. I've been lurking in this thread for a while.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> I think she should charge btw 200-300 for this service and include follow-ups at the 3, 6, and 9-12 month marks, in addition to the consultation. Many ppl spend more than this in a 6-12 month period on products that don't work. I think she got more than she bargained for when she came up with this idea as an add-on to her product line. Its good that she discovered it early on and she can tweak it. In the future I may try this service even though I know what works for my tresses just to see if I'm getting the most bang for my bang with my reggie/products. I've been lurking in this thread for a while.



I think you are right. I think it was more than expected. And this board can be powerful in generating new business. So it took them by storm 

I would like to see the service ala carte. Analysis and then add what you want. After having the service I don't really need several follow-up calls. And from those who had a follow-up call there wasn't really a lot of new information. 

I definitely agree that I have spent much more than $300 in product. And that doesn't include the hair I lost over the years. 

You sound like a business woman yourself


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 8, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> I think she should charge btw 200-300 for this service and include follow-ups at the 3, 6, and 9-12 month marks, in addition to the consultation. Many ppl spend more than this in a 6-12 month period on products that don't work. I think she got more than she bargained for when she came up with this idea as an add-on to her product line. Its good that she discovered it early on and she can tweak it. In the future I may try this service even though I know what works for my tresses just to see if I'm getting the most bang for my bang with my reggie/products. I've been lurking in this thread for a while.



She should though still charge something w/o the follow ups bc if it was that much I never would of paid for it. Broke college kid here. That money can go towards my college books lol


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> They used to email you 1 or 2 days after they received your sample. Then your consultation is 10 to 15 days after that. Not sure if that is how they still do it. They have changed a few things.
> 
> I think regular mail is still 4 to 5 days from the east coast.



Wow they're def behind then :///


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Wow they're def behind then :///



That's the way they used to do it. That was in August of last year. I don't know what the new procedure is. And yeah, I don't know how many people are before you. 

The last few people that had it done, didn't mention getting an initial email. They were just notified when their analysis was ready. 

I know you are excited but hold on. It's coming


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> That's the way they used to do it. That was in August of last year. I don't know what the new procedure is. And yeah, I don't know how many people are before you.
> 
> The last few people that had it done, didn't mention getting an initial email. They were just notified when their analysis was ready.
> 
> I know you are excited but hold on. It's coming



Okay thanks!


----------



## classoohfive (Feb 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> They used to email you 1 or 2 days after they received your sample. Then your consultation is 10 to 15 days after that. Not sure if that is how they still do it. They have changed a few things.
> 
> I think regular mail is still 4 to 5 days from the east coast.




I mailed my sample almost 2 weeks ago, so I was expecting an email by now saying they have it. Maybe they don't do that anymore or they're behind... I hope it didn't get lost or delivered to the wrong place. 


Edit: Right now the site says:



> After we receive your hair sample a confirmation e-mail will be sent to you. Within 7-10 business days after receiving your hair sample we will contact you with our recommendations and your results. You will be able to view your hair analysis results and images when logged into your Komaza Care account.



So yeah, I should have received that confirmation email by now. I'll email them next week if I don't hear anything soon.


----------



## mg1979 (Feb 9, 2013)

amwcah said:


> I bit my tongue for so long, but this service did not work for me.
> 
> 1) I received my first phone call over an hour late.
> 2) I didn't receive my hair analysis in a timely manner. Purchased analysis on 7/18 and I finally received it on 9/24.
> ...


 
I am reluctant to share my opinion, too, amwcah, as I have some mixed feelings about this hair analysis. I just got my results and I don't feel what I got was worth the $65. I previously did the Live Curly Live Free for $13 and feel like I didn't get much more for this one other than to look at some slides. I had some questions that she did not answer, she didn't seem very knowledgeable or professional on the phone, and the written report was pooorly written - most likely a rush job from the looks of it. There was one question I did have on something she told me, so she had to ask Renee and found out she was wrong on what she told me the first time. Part of me wonders if the different positive reviews depends on who does your analysis, which doesn't seem right to me. 

I'm glad it's really worked for some people - I just don't think I personally would recommend to any friends.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2013)

[USER=105429 said:
			
		

> mg1979[/USER];17867869]I am reluctant to share my opinion, too, @amwcah, as I have some mixed feelings about this hair analysis. I just got my results and I don't feel what I got was worth the $65. I previously did the Live Curly Live Free for $13 and feel like I didn't get much more for this one other than to look at some slides. I had some questions that she did not answer, she didn't seem very knowledgeable or professional on the phone, and the written report was pooorly written - most likely a rush job from the looks of it. There was one question I did have on something she told me, so she had to ask Renee and found out she was wrong on what she told me the first time. Part of me wonders if the different positive reviews depends on who does your analysis, which doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> I'm glad it's really worked for some people - I just don't think I personally would recommend to any friends.


 
Are you willing to share your analysis with us. I don't think people should be reluctant to share their experience here. But it would be helpful to hear the analysis if you feel comfortable sharing it with us.

Were you having an issue with your hair?

I don't think its possible to have a product or service that 100% of people enjoy. So for those following us to really have a good sample all views are needed. Even those that liked it had both positive and negative to say.

And I wish amwcah would have shared more.


----------



## growingbrown (Feb 9, 2013)

I had my consultation with Komaza on Feb. 5. For me, it went quite well and a little unexpected. She told me that my hair was in good condition, no thinning, healthy roots. My hair has normal porosity. She likes the way I have been caring for my hair with using the LOC method of moisturizing. She recommend a trim of 1/4 inch due to some split ends, moisturizing my hair more often twice a week, more routine protein treatments to help with a couple of mid shaft splits. Overall no further consultation needed. I find that I am really caring for my hair really well and will continue to keep my washing, conditioning, and styling routine the same with a few tweaks from Komaza. I truly recommend this service.


----------



## coyacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

mg1979 said:


> I am reluctant to share my opinion, too, amwcah, as I have some mixed feelings about this hair analysis. I just got my results and I don't feel what I got was worth the $65. I previously did the Live Curly Live Free for $13 and feel like I didn't get much more for this one other than to look at some slides. I had some questions that she did not answer, she didn't seem very knowledgeable or professional on the phone, and the written report was pooorly written - most likely a rush job from the looks of it. There was one question I did have on something she told me, so she had to ask Renee and found out she was wrong on what she told me the first time. Part of me wonders if the different positive reviews depends on who does your analysis, which doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> I'm glad it's really worked for some people - I just don't think I personally would recommend to any friends.



mg1979..... I am willing to bet that if you contacted them and let them know you weren't real pleased with the service that they would do it again for you at no charge..... their customer service is really outstanding like that so if you're interested then you may wanna give it a try ....the worst they can say is no ;-)


----------



## amwcah (Feb 9, 2013)

mg1979 said:


> I am reluctant to share my opinion, too, amwcah, as I have some mixed feelings about this hair analysis. I just got my results and I don't feel what I got was worth the $65. I previously did the Live Curly Live Free for $13 and feel like I didn't get much more for this one other than to look at some slides. I had some questions that she did not answer, she didn't seem very knowledgeable or professional on the phone, and the written report was pooorly written - most likely a rush job from the looks of it. There was one question I did have on something she told me, so she had to ask Renee and found out she was wrong on what she told me the first time. Part of me wonders if the different positive reviews depends on who does your analysis, which doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> I'm glad it's really worked for some people - I just don't think I personally would recommend to any friends.



mg1979

I'm sorry it didn't work for you either.  Actually, Renee was the one who poorly serviced me; so from the sound of things its not just her.  The customer service was not outstanding for me.


----------



## coyacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

I encourage those of you who had negative experiences to give Komaza feedback ....even if it's too late to make it right with you the feedback will help them do better with others...so sorry it didn't work out for you!


----------



## biznesswmn (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey ladies! Has anybody who mailed their sample in early january recvd any phone consultation from komaza? I am still waitg... Do i need to call and put the pressure on?


----------



## mg1979 (Feb 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Are you willing to share your analysis with us. I don't think people should be reluctant to share their experience here. But it would be helpful to hear the analysis if you feel comfortable sharing it with us.
> 
> Were you having an issue with your hair?
> 
> ...


 


coyacoy said:


> @mg1979..... I am willing to bet that if you contacted them and let them know you weren't real pleased with the service that they would do it again for you at no charge..... their customer service is really outstanding like that so if you're interested then you may wanna give it a try ....the worst they can say is no ;-)


 


coyacoy said:


> I encourage those of you who had negative experiences to give Komaza feedback ....even if it's too late to make it right with you the feedback will help them do better with others...so sorry it didn't work out for you!


 
faithVA: I may share my results once i have a little time to put together my thoughts and come up wit a synopsis or highlights.

coyacoy: I did contact them back with my question and that when I didn't get a full answer to my question. When I have more time, I might try to come up with a detailed explanation of my dissatisfaction.

I will say one thing that had me skeptical was that she asked during my phone consultation, "Are you natural?" Seriously? How can you not tell under a microscope given how relaxers change the hair plus it was on my questionnaire.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 11, 2013)

They just emailed me so say they received my sample. I sent it in about 9 days ago. Not bad.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Feb 11, 2013)

As I previously stated, about 1.5 weeks ago, I sent in my 3 month follow-up (in actuality my 5 month follow-up, I was super late with it).  Thinking that they might be presently overwhelmed, I decided to send them an email just to find out if they've received my sample yet.  I got a response within 4 hours stating that my sample was received and to allow 10 business days for my results to be analyzed and for a follow-up phone call to be scheduled.  So I'll update you guys after I've had my follow-up


----------



## biznesswmn (Feb 11, 2013)

Good news! Jennifer just calld to schedule my phone consultation  i will b back to share aftr wednesday
Im so excited... From mailg sample to phone consult took about a month


----------



## me-T (Feb 11, 2013)

Haven't been in this thread in a while. Hate to hear that there were bad experiences and that they no longer have follow-ups. That's pretty much necessary.


----------



## biznesswmn (Feb 14, 2013)

I had my phone consult with Komaza yesterday  Here goes-
I spoke to Renee for 1.5 hrs. We went ovr 14 slides of my hair and then talkd abt how i needed to chng my hair practices. 
The good news was that my roots are "gorgeous" meang my hair is being fed properly and can grow to great lengths with proper care. Other good news was that i dont have to cut it short all at once to remove the damaged hair.
On to the bad news- the hair is dehydrated, she found splits, lifted cuticles and weak spots throughout and this has to be correctd immediately or else they will travel up to the root and cause hair loss. She prescribed the followg for the next 12 months:  protein treatments every 6-8 wks, trim 1 inch before each protein treatmt, drink 64-90 oz of water daily, moisturize daily, seal w oil every othr day, shampoo and deep cond weekly, take MSM, complete B vitamin, and cysteine supplements. 
Other info she told me: i have mostly high porosity strands but she did find some normal porosity, i am type 3c/4a, medium to thick strands
I have to admit i do hav bad hair practices- i do not moisturize and seal on a regular basis (maybe 2-3x month here and there, same for shampoo and deep cond maybe 2x/month, last trim was oct 2011, between washgs i braid it and leave it alone until the next wash unless i hav to go out (I'm a sahm, its winter, i wear hats a lot)
Overall i found it to b very helpful. Now i just hav to get myself into a consistent routine.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2013)

biznesswmn said:


> I had my phone consult with Komaza yesterday  Here goes-
> I spoke to Renee for 1.5 hrs. We went ovr 14 slides of my hair and then talkd abt how i needed to chng my hair practices.
> The good news was that my roots are "gorgeous" meang my hair is being fed properly and can grow to great lengths with proper care. Other good news was that i dont have to cut it short all at once to remove the damaged hair.
> On to the bad news- the hair is dehydrated, she found splits, lifted cuticles and weak spots throughout and this has to be correctd immediately or else they will travel up to the root and cause hair loss. She prescribed the followg for the next 12 months:  protein treatments every 6-8 wks, trim 1 inch before each protein treatmt, drink 64-90 oz of water daily, moisturize daily, seal w oil every othr day, shampoo and deep cond weekly, take MSM, complete B vitamin, and cysteine supplements.
> ...



Very cool. Now you have your routine all laid out for you. Will be looking forward to hearing about your hair in a few months. I am sure you will notice the difference.

What problems were you noticing with your hair before? biznesswmn


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2013)

I didn't do my follow up consultation because I was procrastinating. It should have been in November  But I have been learning my hair.

Since my hair was so severely damaged I didn't get the same consultation as everyone else. She couldn't tell anything about my hair because the protein was so damaged. Well my hair has been better since cutting it off and growing nicely. But I started to notice my ends were ugly. Last week I did my 1st protein treatment since 2011  I used the ION Reconstructor. Now I finally know what my hair is supposed to look and feel like. 

So hoping to show off a brand new head of hair in the next 3 to 6 months.


----------



## biznesswmn (Feb 14, 2013)

faithVA- the biggest problm i noticd was that my hair was always dry, no matter what i did it would always dry out by end of day or next day. If i put oil on it i would hav somthg like oily brillo. I can see the breakage in the crown area but i didnt know the hair was weak throughout. I thought the breakage was from too much heat. My mothr said my hair was breakg because of the stress of my fathrs passg last yr. renee said stress causes hair loss, not breakage. 
Like you I am anxious to know what my hair is supposed to look and feel like. I hav been operatg in ignorance and it showd


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2013)

biznesswmn said:


> faithVA- the biggest problm i noticd was that my hair was always dry, no matter what i did it would always dry out by end of day or next day. If i put oil on it i would hav somthg like oily brillo. I can see the breakage in the crown area but i didnt know the hair was weak throughout. I thought the breakage was from too much heat. My mothr said my hair was breakg because of the stress of my fathrs passg last yr. renee said stress causes hair loss, not breakage.
> Like you I am anxious to know what my hair is supposed to look and feel like. I hav been operatg in ignorance and it showd



I am glad you caught it. Also glad you don't have to do a major cut. 

 Here's to healthier hair.


----------



## biznesswmn (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks  Cheers!


----------



## StarScream35 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yall scaring me with these wait time. I did the curly analysis. I think I'll stick with that one.


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 14, 2013)

StarScream35 said:


> Yall scaring me with these wait time. I did the curly analysis. I think I'll stick with that one.



StarScream35 what is the curly analysis?


----------



## StarScream35 (Feb 14, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @StarScream35 what is the curly analysis?



virtuenow

Pretty much the same thing but much cheaper. I got it done sometime in the early part of last year and posted my results. A few others said they were gonna try it but I never read their results so maybe they didn't post? The curly analysis doesn't give you the over the phone consultation or pictures but she gave a very descriptive narrative of your hair's condition. I remember my hair had normal porosity and was relaxer damaged............thank God I went natural. Here is the link...........


http://livecurlylivefree.com/hair analysis.htm


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2013)

The curl analysis is an alternative. I think it probably fits what most people are looking for. I think the KomazaCare analysis works better for others. I have seen the analysis of both. 

I think some people need the initial phone consultation and others don't. 

I think the KomazaCare speaks to peoplel who have been struggling for a while. Based on what I saw from the Curl Analysis profile, I don't think it would have been enough information for my severe issue. I think there are ladies that did get the KomazaCare analysis that would have been fine with the Curl Analysis. I think that people who are just curious should probably go the way of the Curl Analysis.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 15, 2013)

How did I miss this thread? I wish I had done this a long time ago. How do you order? I'm confused by the website


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 15, 2013)

StarScream35 said:


> @virtuenow
> 
> Pretty much the same thing but much cheaper. I got it done sometime in the early part of last year and posted my results. A few others said they were gonna try it but I never read their results so maybe they didn't post? The curly analysis doesn't give you the over the phone consultation or pictures but she gave a very descriptive narrative of your hair's condition. I remember my hair had normal porosity and was relaxer damaged............thank God I went natural. Here is the link...........
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah I remember there was a thread on that where people reported their results as well.


----------



## StarScream35 (Feb 15, 2013)

sharifeh

I don't think Komaza are accepting anymore orders. Maybe others can shed light on this? I told my girlfriend about it and she reported the same problem you are having. She said there was no way to place the hair analysis in your cart. She said she tried calling but only got a voice mail. I think these ladies are seriously swamped and will be for a while.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2013)

StarScream35 said:


> sharifeh
> 
> I don't think Komaza are accepting anymore orders. Maybe others can shed light on this? I told my girlfriend about it and she reported the same problem you are having. She said there was no way to place the hair analysis in your cart. She said she tried calling but only got a voice mail. I think these ladies are seriously swamped and will be for a while.



I think you are right. They tend to remove it from their website when they are swamped. Since a few people on here have sent in things and are awaiting consultations, they are trying to move through their backlog.


----------



## classoohfive (Feb 15, 2013)

StarScream35 said:


> sharifeh
> 
> I don't think Komaza are accepting anymore orders. Maybe others can shed light on this? I told my girlfriend about it and she reported the same problem you are having. She said there was no way to place the hair analysis in your cart. She said she tried calling but only got a voice mail. I think these ladies are seriously swamped and will be for a while.




From Facebook:



> Komaza Hair Care Hello Danielle, I apologize, the Hair Analysis is temporarily down until we are caught up which will be about 2 weeks.
> February 9 at 4:00pm


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 23, 2013)

I got my results this week-

My thoughts:

*Pros:*

Jenn was my consultant and she was nice.  She stated she would check in in 2-3 months to see how the changes were going
healthy hair, but suggested a 1 - 1.5" trim all over and putting coconut oil on the ends to seal them after the trim (I've actually cut my hair significantly since then and it has been behaving _much_ better)
normal porosity
she liked what i was doing (regi, eating, supplements and exercise)
gave me three things I wasn't currently doing to improve my regimen: add protein (mild every 2 weeks or strong 1x month, acv rinses once a month and don't completely wet/drench my hair all the time (instead she suggests using a spray/leave-in instead of a WnG and/or diffusing to 70% dry if WnG.)

  She stated when wet the hair stays in an expanded state and it's not good for the cuticles to be lifted for long periods of time bc it takes my hair *all* day to dry from a morning WnG bc it's so dense.  Made sense to me and this was probably the biggest takeaway I got that was specific to me for my $65)
I saw immediate results of not taking my time detangling - broomlike strands that had been snapped in the middle (I'll definitely be more careful here on out - a picture is worth a thousand words...)
Added a hair vitamin to my list of supplements to take specifically for my hair bc she noted some possible thinning based on my root bulbs (probably true bc both parents have hair thinning and I'm almost 44 although I haven't noticed thinning visibly yet)

*Cons:*

filling out online forms and mailing in samples was too time consuming
wait for results & total process time (almost 2 months) was too long 
consultation was only 30 min and she didn't give me much more that was specific to me than what others had already reported
imo the service is not worth $65 as i didn't get much specific information they are no longer doing the mail in hair sample 6 month/1 year follow-up as part of the initial service (additional follow-up sample + consultation = additional $35)


----------



## classoohfive (Feb 23, 2013)

I just received an email stating that they want me to mail in new samples because they don't do "before and afters" only "the current state" of my hair. I posted a while ago that I was about to send my samples but I was really close to doing a few treatments on my hair. The treatments are temporary and have to be used when needed. I wasn't sure when I would get my results back and I didn't want to throw off the results. Like the Roux porosity control conditioner. I was worried that it would make my hair seem normal and they'd give me the results based on that. 

So I asked what to do and was told to send in samples before and after my wash with Roux and after my flat iron so they could see if the Roux was good for my hair and if I had any heat damaged. Getting the samples ready took a long time, so did separating and labeling them as they asked. That was a waste of time  


Oh well about the comparisons since it wasn't a part of their service (still, they offered), but I'm irritated that after all this time I'm told to do it all over again.  Why not use the after, which would have been current state of my hair when I sent it in? I'm thinking they don't have them anymore  My samples were from late December and very early January. I guess a positive is that I'll be sending in a more current state of my hair; on the other hand if the wait is just as long as it was this time, it'll be just as outdated by the time they get back to me. I get that they're overwhelmed with orders but for the price this was a very long wait for nothing.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 23, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> I just received an email stating that they want me to mail in new samples because they don't do "before and afters" only "the current state" of my hair. I posted a while ago that I was about to send my samples but I was really close to doing a few treatments on my hair. The treatments are temporary and have to be used when needed. I wasn't sure when I would get my results back and I didn't want to throw off the results. Like the Roux porosity control conditioner. I was worried that it would make my hair seem normal and they'd give me the results based on that.
> 
> So I asked what to do and was told to send in samples before and after my wash with Roux and after my flat iron so they could see if the Roux was good for my hair and if I had any heat damaged. Getting the samples ready took a long time, so did separating and labeling them as they asked. That was a waste of time
> 
> Oh well about the comparisons since it wasn't a part of their service (still, they offered), but I'm irritated that after all this time I'm told to do it all over again.  Why not use the after, which would have been current state of my hair when I sent it in? I'm thinking they don't have them anymore  My samples were from late December and very early January. I guess a positive is that I'll be sending in a more current state of my hair; on the other hand if the wait is just as long as it was this time, it'll be just as outdated by the time they get back to me. I get that they're overwhelmed with orders but for the price this was a very long wait for nothing.



I'm getting my results soon, but this is how I feel. I sent my sample in over a month ago. By the time I get my results, it'd be outdated.


----------



## classoohfive (Feb 23, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> I'm getting my results soon, but this is how I feel. I sent my sample in over a month ago. By the time I get my results, it'd be outdated.




 A lot can happen during the wait time. Since mailing in my sample I've held off on doing a few unimportant things (henna, flat iron) because they can permanently alter my hair and what it needs. I haven't done anything extreme to my hair, bit it's definitely not how it was in December and early January. 

I was thinking about buying another analysis in the future as a follow-up, but I won't do that unless I see reviews that they've improved their time. I don't expect instant results, but wait time has been longer than promised.


----------



## Amarilles (Feb 25, 2013)

I read this whole entire thread (in like 3 weeks!) and even paid last night just so I can see the photos and be all up in here...haha.

Did anyone ever ask about washing with baking soda? I have stopped washing with it, but I so miss it. I'd love to do this, although I don't really have any issues. I'm reluctant to do the LiveCurlyLiveFree analysis simply because I know my hair properties and I have a good understanding of hair in general...I think the LiveFree one would be too generic for me. I wonder when they'll open it back up. 

I also wonder if they mentioned anything about the medulla? It's what gives hair its thickness (coarseness) for those who us with coarse hair. I wonder if they say what kind of medulla one has (fragmented, complete, etc).


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> I read this whole entire thread (in like 3 weeks!) and even paid last night just so I can see the photos and be all up in here...haha.
> 
> Did anyone ever ask about washing with baking soda? I have stopped washing with it, but I so miss it. I'd love to do this, although I don't really have any issues. I'm reluctant to do the LiveCurlyLiveFree analysis simply because I know my hair properties and I have a good understanding of hair in general...I think the LiveFree one would be too generic for me. I wonder when they'll open it back up.
> 
> I also wonder if they mentioned anything about the medulla? It's what gives hair its thickness (coarseness) for those who us with coarse hair. I wonder if they say what kind of medulla one has (fragmented, complete, etc).



Hi Amarilles,

I don't recall if anyone asked about baking soda. Perhaps someone who has an upcoming call can ask. 

If you aren't having problems I wouldn't recommend either service. I think this board provides sufficient information for at least 80% of the people on the board. I think those that aren't having problems and get the service are often disappointed because they don't get any new revelations. I think this service works best for people who have had ongoing issues that have not been remedy by the suggestions on this board, if that makes sense. 

When I had my call I don't remember her mentioning a medulla, at least not with those terms.


----------



## Amarilles (Feb 25, 2013)

I can see how one might be disappointed if they don't get any new revelations...heck but I'd pay it if they can give me photos of each strand I send in! Lol. It's kind of messed up but I would also like to ask them who they know and what they studied, I'd love work in a similar environment. Kinda wish I had gone for this analysis way back when I noticed it (I use Komaza products) but I didn't know it was so personalized and tailor to each individual. 

The medulla isn't always present, only in coarse/thick hair. I don't know if it would show up in a microscope even, when it's present it's found at the very innermost layer of the hair strand, imagine a line that runs down through the middle of the strand. Thanks for your reply faithVA!  I'll definitely post in here and use a code (do you have one?) if I order....IF they ever open it back up! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

The pictures were fascinating. They told me more than the words would have told me. I had destroyed protein, mid-shaft splits and damage at my follicle level and seeing those meant more than just hearing the words. 

My code if you would like to use it is: G8KVMWHB.


----------



## mg1979 (Feb 25, 2013)

I was having problems and I still got pretty generic info. My call was also less than 30 minutes. I did follow up to try to get more info, but you can only make someone do so much. I just expected more.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 25, 2013)

I just mailed off my hair sample for the Live Curly Live Free Analysis...I just want to verify my hair's porosity and ingredients to avoid.


----------



## Amarilles (Feb 25, 2013)

mg1979 said:


> I was having problems and I still got pretty generic info. My call was also less than 30 minutes. I did follow up to try to get more info, but you can only make someone do so much. I just expected more.


I don't think generic information is necessarily bad though, if you weren't doing it. If they say for example, "moisturize and seal everyday" and it's something one wasn't doing, it's generic but still helpful. Unless they suggested things you were already doing?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Feb 25, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> I can see how one might be disappointed if they don't get any new revelations...heck but I'd pay it if they can give me photos of each strand I send in! Lol. It's kind of messed up but I would also like to ask them who they know and what they studied, I'd love work in a similar environment.



Amarilles, If you look back at my first post after my first phone call, I asked them all about how they got in this field, training and the like, hope that helps


----------



## biznesswmn (Feb 27, 2013)

Just wantd to say that i notice a change in my hair aftr about two weeks on the komaza prgm. I havnt been very consistent and followg to the T but its bettr than what i was doing-basically nothg. They sent me a sample of the aloe my hair moisturzg spray and my hair is absorbg it! I can feel soft hair now, no longer like wet oily brillo  i am happy. Thanks to u all for your feedback and to the OP for posting about the service


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 28, 2013)

Had my first follow up call last night.  Hair is looking better, no more mid strand splits. It took a while to arrange for the call as they are very backed up, but I didn't much care.  The phone call and the photos were very informative.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2013)

^^Hopefully they can get from under the pile in March. I should have my follow up sometime in March.


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 28, 2013)

ETA: The updated thread w/pictures and results is here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=675865.  My referral code is: 8whcPv

I just had my 5-month follow-up and it was UNBELEIVABLE.

*History and Initial Analysis*:

Reason and background: 

I decided to use the service b/c although I've been working on my hair for years, I still have periods of extreme breakage and have never been able to successfully grow my hair out (without it immediately breaking off). My hair in the front and crown seemed they had stopped growing for a year. 

I went under weaves for a full year following that and felt I had things under control. Coming in, I thought I finally had my moisture game in tact- as I was deep conditioning regularly and sealing w/water n oil-- my main routine. I was expecting this analysis to re-confirm that I was finally on the right track-- perhaps to offer some small tweaks. 

First Consultation & Analysis:

NOT THE CASE. I had my initial analysis and consultation in August. I have not shared my results until now b/c I was too upset and inconsolable for about 2weeks after receiving these results. It was an all around bad report. Jenns first words to me were that my hair is "weak"..."fragile". She really dropped the bomb-- b/c I thought I had finally gained strength. See my post here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16686481&postcount=451

Okay. Next, weak root. Excuse me? After all these years I put focus and everything into my hair and this is what it gives me: weak hair? damaged roots? It hurt to hear these words. But this is the kicker, I also had some miniature strands. Hair that is so small it's microscopic growing from my root. 

Next, a review of each hair strand under the microscope revealed splits everywhere...midshaft, end shaft, bubble spots (heat splits), weak points, frayed ends. Every variety of split, you name it, I had it. Slide after slide of horrible hair. I was in tears. Jenn was like, "are you crying"??? I'm like, and I can barely talk, "yes, continue"...as I hear my fate. 

I also have high porosity hair-- this is confirmed by slides that showed my cuticles are very raised and some even frayed. If you remember, I didn't know whether I was high or low porosity b/c for years my hair would never get wet. Also, I always thought my strands were thick, but Jenn said they are medium. Okay, I still think some are thick-- I've seen wires come out of my head. Anyway- back to the story.

I go on to explain to her that I recently started a wig journey in an effort to "hide my hair" (I never wear my hair anyway-- at this point for year and a half). I do have pain in my scalp and some sores- not sure why but I guess not that big a deal. It was getting worse and worse day by day so that I couldn't touch my scalp sometimes. She was concerned my follicles had become inflamed -- and this is why some of my roots are small and producing smaller and smaller hair.

Here's a couple of pictures to illustrate my experience:

Super split:






Ends frayed and split: 





Midstrand heat bubble :you can see its the light line that goes up/down middle of strand





Sewing tear from an install (looks like needle went clean through):






Miniature strand  it also had heat damage and bubble spot but I'm not attaching all the images:





*Prognosis, Recommendations & Advice*

Scalp: 

First, Jenn was most concerned about the health of my scalp. She asked if I had any thinning...which I don't. Based on my description and the fact that I had some small roots, she felt I had folliculitis (inflammation of the follicles). Jenn had the perfect alternative treatment for that. She instructed me to immediately ditch the wigs. My scalp needed to breathe. Then advised me on different ointments for topical treatment (one version being an actual aloe vera leaf; and the other a special concoction). For internal, colloidal silver and astralagus were perfect. 

Hair:

Based on everything, Jenn felt I had heat damagem some rips and tears from sew-ins, raised cuticles not properly holding/retaining moisture. Jenn advised that I should begin doing bi-weekly protein to strengthen my hair. I told her I already do weekly protein w/AO Gpb. She said that was not enough. I needed pure protein. She liked the fact that I lo-poo by diluting my shampoos in a color app bottle-- and that I focus on scalp cleansing. For a period I needed to shampoo scalp daily to rid of the folliculitis (about 2weeks). 

Next, and very importantly, I was not using a leave-in. She stressed how important it was for me to add this step in and a sealant in. I needed jojoba or coconut oil to strengthen & seal my ends. Also, I should be spritzing my hair daily w/a moisture spritz. She encouraged the LCO [liquid, cream, oil] method (just not in those words) and how important daily moisture is. 

Jenn gave nutrition recommendations very specific to me also. She liked my fitness routine, but felt I needeed to add a hair vitamin, continue daily vitamin, and add msm. There were some others, but these were the main ones; and also a good healty diet. 

Despite my hair condition, Jenn was very hopeful and encouraging. I asked for recommendations on hair spritz, leave-ins, and oil sealant. I stopped using leave-in products b/c they never worked. She gave general recs, but since she was so knowledgeable I wanted recommendations specific to the Komaza Line. She suggested the Califia Moisture spritz, Califa leave-in, and Jojoba Hemp sealant. I also needed to cut a lot of hair. 

I ran out immediately and made my purchases for hair vitamins, organic foods and good hair products. Also, I cut about 6-10 inches in the front and gradually less and less towards the back (about 1-2 inches). Also begin regular trims every 6-8weeks. 


*To be continued. This is going to be a long one; I can't do it all at once. will be back later today*.


----------



## coyacoy (Feb 28, 2013)

LaidBak said:


> Had my first follow up call last night.  Hair is looking better, no more mid strand splits. It took a while to arrange for the call as they are very backed up, but I didn't much care.  The phone call and the photos were very informative.



Great news LaidBak!!  Thx for sharing


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> I just had my 5-month follow-up and it was UNBELEIVABLE.
> 
> will be back later today[/U][/B].



 I had forgotten that you didn't feel up to sharing. I'm glad that you feel comfortable sharing now.

And I am hoping that this 5 month follow up is amazing and made you happy. 

I will be waiting.


----------



## Hisbeloved (Feb 28, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> I just had my 5-month follow-up and it was UNBELEIVABLE.
> 
> History and Initial Analysis:
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing! I believe your analysis is going to help a lot of people!


----------



## Amarilles (Feb 28, 2013)

Can someone pleeease ask about baking soda? Do I have to pay one of y'all off?! Lmao...let me know and I'll PP you a buck or two!  

I'm learning so much reading through these, thanks to everyone that has posted about their experience. My boyfriend has very expensive, high quality macro lens for his Cannon so I got him to take shots of my strands...the most interesting thing I found was an SSK.  I don't think it's quite the same even if the strands do appear very clearly...I can't wait until the Komaza girls open this service back up!



Onhergrind09 said:


> Amarilles, If you look back at my first post after my first phone call, I asked them all about how they got in this field, training and the like, hope that helps


Thanks! I remember your post, the link was dead though (I think it was before they revamped their site) I just wonder if there's an actual course/major for this kind of research. The BF (he's a scientist) believes it's materials science (or one of its branches) but I still wonder.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> Can someone pleeease ask about baking soda? Do I have to pay one of y'all off?! Lmao...let me know and I'll PP you a buck or two!
> 
> I'm learning so much reading through these, thanks to everyone that has posted about their experience. My boyfriend has very expensive, high quality macro lens for his Cannon so I got him to take shots of my strands...the most interesting thing I found was an SSK.  I don't think it's quite the same even if the strands do appear very clearly...I can't wait until the Komaza girls open this service back up!
> 
> ...



Send me the money upfront and I will handle it 


I believe Rene is a trichologist. Not sure where she studied.


----------



## Amarilles (Feb 28, 2013)

Lmao! Give me your email address like now! 

I WILL however send a hitman after you if I don't get my info.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2013)

Dang! You goin to send a hitman after me for $4.  I'm finish foolin with you


----------



## Amarilles (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn skippy I'd put out a hit for $4... I'm not above fighting for cheap change.  

Ah and so trichology...this isn't really recognized very much in the states, no medical background needed to practice it. I'm actually moving to Europe later this year so I guess I'll look into it over there where it's a little more widely known. Hmm...thanks girls!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2013)

^^You can become certified here. I have seen some certified trichologists in my state. I have a feeling in the next 5 to 10 years we will see this becoming a more populated field.


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 28, 2013)

I updated the post above w/more info and pictures; can't fit the rest in there-- it's too much.  Be back in a min.  I may start a new thread for this.


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 28, 2013)

*Part II THE RESULTS *
_(part I here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17989473&postcount=783)_


*Follow-up Analysis:*

Fast forward five months to my follow up analysis yesterday. Jenn's first words to me are, "I LOVE YOUR HAIR"! She said I have healthy, strong hair ...and normal porosity. UNBELIEVABLE! She wanted to know what I had been doing...and the answer is everything. 

I followed all of her advice, and was strict with it-- especially in the beginning for building a solid regimen. She went through the hair slides with me, and presented picture after picture of healthy hair follicle, w/slightly raised cuticles ready to accept moisture and in great condition. It was beautiful. 

She said she struggled to find split hairs or any breakage. There were some hairs that were beginning to taper. She said that meant I was due for my regular trim. A couple of hairs had bends in them and she said that was from a pony tail holder. She is correct, I just embarked on a top bun journey (challenge) and need to move bun around more & use pantyhose tie. 

I can't beleive just a few months ago I had a head full of damaged, split hair-- where Jenn struggled to find a single healthy strand. I thougth I was doomed in the hair department-- but prayed and pushed on w/the advice I was given. Thank God.

Now the pictures: 

Perfect porosity, healthy hair strand:





Fat, healthy root & strands:





Bend from ponytail holder:






Single strand knot thrown in for fun:






This experience was amazing. My hair has never been this healthy; it has never quite been on the right track. I deep condition weekly w/AO Gpb on dry hair; use pure protein (Komaza Protein Strengthener) once a month now, still dilute shampoo in color applicator bottle; oil rinse w/castor oil; For leave ins I played around w/a few different products and combos but found this to be the best and most moisturizing: Califia Moisture spritz (love it), my leave in is the Komaza Shea Lotion, and sealant is their Jojoba Hemp Oil.  Overall I remained consistent and saw results

ETA: In all of this I forgot to mention my detangling struggle and breakthrough.  That deserves it's own thread-- this is already too long!

Pics During Journey:

Here was my hair in Aug/Sept: first time wearing out in 1.5yrs (after the cut); fully shrunken b/c I didn't know how to stretch it but that's a whole other post:






Here's my hair a month later in Oct/Nov: I learned how to stretch my twists w/o heat:





December light tension blow-out:









Hair Now: Signature High Bun





Thanks ladies!


----------



## biznesswmn (Feb 28, 2013)

virtuenow - really really happy for you and your hair ;-) and also glad you were part of the wave that got follow up hair analysis so u can see the difference on the slides. They told me to do protein treatments for a whole year so its nice to know that five months later i can expect big changes


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow virtuenow, I'm sold on this service based on your review. I'm so glad that you were able to get your hair to do better.

I wish they'd figure a way out to still offer the follow-up consultation.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 1, 2013)

virtuenow I can't see your pics that are in your two posts.  Can everyone else see them?


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 1, 2013)

virtuenow

I can't see the pics either ... 

your story is inspiring ... I'm so happy for you


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 1, 2013)

I plan to get my analysis because of this post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am trying to purchase the hair analysis system on the site but for some reason, it is not bringing me to a page where I can purchase it.  I have created an account and all.   Is anyone else having this same problem?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Gr8ness83;17994345[/USER]]I am trying to purchase the hair analysis system on the site but for some reason, it is not bringing me to a page where I can purchase it.  I have created an account and all.   Is anyone else having this same problem?



They aren't accepting any new analysis purchases at this time. They currently have a backlog of analysis to do. I would check back in about 10 days.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

virtuenow, Fabulous analysis. I can't wait to see your pictures. That made me rethink some things in my own regimen. 

I didn't realize a ponytail holder would bend the ends. 

Did you have to trim at all after your first analysis? I need to go back and re-read.


----------



## daviine (Mar 1, 2013)

Quick question. I haven't mailed my hair in so I have a few questions: 

1. Does clean hair mean no condtioner? No leave-in? 

2. How many strands did you guys send in? 

3. As a transitioner, should I be sending hair with relaxed ends? I think most of the hair I've collected so far are natural. Not purposely though. 

4. Do I send in ziploc or what? Or do I just stuff in envelope?

I'm going to look for my packet but I don't remember seeing instructions about this. I'm going to try to send this out today.

ETA: I haven't been in this thread for months but did someone say they don't offer follow ups anymore? As of when? I ordered mine in December.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

daviine said:


> Quick question. I haven't mailed my hair in so I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Does clean hair mean no condtioner? No leave-in?


I conditioned but no leave-in. But I rinsed the hair again under warm water.



> 2. How many strands did you guys send in?


Whatever came out of my head on wash day



> 3. As a transitioner, should I be sending hair with relaxed ends? I think most of the hair I've collected so far are natural. Not purposely though.


If you send what comes out of your head on wash day then it will be a full sample. Don't pick and choose what you send.

4. Do I send in ziploc or what? Or do I just stuff in envelope?
I put my hair in 6 sections and detangled each section. I took the hair from each section and put it in a separate ziploc bag and labeledh them. Then I put all bags in an envelope.



> I'm going to look for my packet but I don't remember seeing instructions about this. I'm going to try to send this out today.
> 
> ETA: I haven't been in this thread for months but did someone say they don't offer follow ups anymore? As of when? I ordered mine in December.



I don't know when they stopped. Someone else may know.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 1, 2013)

The photos don't show. virtuenow I believe you have to dump your photos in the "Public" folder, Dropbox secures all other folders so you can't link off to content in them.


faithVA said:


> I didn't realize a ponytail holder would bend the ends. [/QUOTE]
> Consecutively placing a hairtie in the same place (especially when twisting the hairtie so snugly that you can't twist it again) will mark the hair. Hair pins do the same thing...it's a healthy habit to not to sleep with these tools on, too.
> 
> And thanks for the trichology info! I've started to look into it :yep: These ladies are quite inspiring...I want to do it just to support them at this point. I'm sure I'll learn a few things about my giant head in the process :lol:


----------



## daviine (Mar 1, 2013)

They probably stopped in December or before because my packet has the same 4 steps listed on the website: 


STEP 3:

After we receive your hair sample a confirmation e-mail will be sent to you. Within 7-10 business days after receiving your hair sample we will contact you with our recommendations and your results. You will be able to view your hair analysis results and images when logged into your Komaza Care account.

STEP 4:

You will be extremely happy, more knowledgeable, and on your way to healthy beautiful hair!

Thanks Faith. I don't really comb my hair, so I just grabbed hair from around the tub and in my hands over several wash days. 

I don't want to start over and collect by section so I'll just mail what I have. I should have asked these questions in December.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

daviine said:


> They probably stopped in December or before because my packet has the same 4 steps listed on the website:
> 
> 
> STEP 3:
> ...



Ok. I had my analysis in August. So the procedure was different. 

You don't have to comb your hair. However you detangle it or whatever you do, you just want to take the hair you get on wash day.

It's not crucial to separate the hair but for me it was important. Some of my strands showed I was experiencing hair loss and thinning. And by separating into section I could tell whether that was happening in one area or all over.


----------



## daviine (Mar 1, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Ok. I had my analysis in August. So the procedure was different.
> 
> You don't have to comb your hair. However you detangle it or whatever you do, you just want to take the hair you get on wash day.
> 
> It's not crucial to separate the hair but for me it was important. Some of my strands showed I was experiencing hair loss and thinning. And by separating into section I could tell whether that was happening in one area or all over.



I know you were one of the Komaza OGs, lol. I just didn't realize they had changed it because I was so excited that the service was available again. At this point, I just want to not waste my $65 so I need to mail it in. 

They probably should have made the change more obvious, and they might not be so swamped. (example:  "Please note that a follow up is no longer included" or that the "$65 is for initial consultation only"). While it's our responsibility to read carefully, I don't think anyone would be expecting them to drop the follow up. I sure wasn't.  So, I think it's a bit misleading since people were buying based on word of mouth/reputation and the service they heard others received. Maybe this was discussed already. Sorry if it was. 

Anyway, I already know my hair is thinning and why so I'm just doing this in an effort to better understand and enjoy my hair. 

Thanks for answering my questions so quickly.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

^^I agree. They should have made it more clear. 

And yes send it in to not waste your $65. 

As I was reading this thread, I was thinking this would be a good side business for me to somehow get into updating small business websites. Small businesses know they need to do better communicating but unfortunately they usually are too swamped to do the work that needs to be done. 

I need to figure out how to work with that market.


----------



## daviine (Mar 1, 2013)

That sounds good. I often have ideas that I think are good but I don't know how to make them happen--- or sometimes I'm too scared to try. 

Good luck!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

^^Yeah, I'm the same way. I have great ideas, just not sure how to get this started. But I will work on it.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 1, 2013)

I love it when this thread gets poppin


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

My follow up was supposed to be in November. I didn't send my hair samples in until February. I think those of us who were supposed to have follow ups last year may have thrown them off a bit  But I was being lazy. Anyway, I'm supposed to have my call Monday or Tuesday. She found some problems but I already knew that. But I do think I have most things under control now. We will see what she says.

After reading virtuenows analysis, I may just go ahead and pay to get an analysis every year to make sure my hair is on point. i would hate to think that my hair was doing wonderful and it's not. Having a healthy head of hair is worth $65 a year to me.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 1, 2013)

faithVA, I agree with you and will most likely get an analysis every year myself. I tried to purchase the analysis today and the site would not let me. I emailed the company and they said I will be able to purchase online on Tuesday.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

^^Ok they must be almost through their backlog. I must have been in the last batch processed.


----------



## ronie (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow reading through this thread makes me not so confident my hair is that healthy anymore. I will be waiting in line tuesday for this. I recently BC, and now is a good time for me to do this instead of later when i have to get rid of over 5 inches of hair. Thank you for all of you who shared your experience, and those who stayed around for support. 
Can someone please share a referral code? This journey is about to get serious


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 1, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> faithVA, I agree with you and will most likely get an analysis every year myself. I tried to purchase the analysis today and the site would not let me. I emailed the company and they said I will be able to purchase online on Tuesday.


YEAAAY! 

I'm transitioning though, so I hope that's okay.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

ronie said:


> Wow reading through this thread makes me not so confident my hair is that healthy anymore. I will be waiting in line tuesday for this. I recently BC, and now is a good time for me to do this instead of later when i have to get rid of over 5 inches of hair. Thank you for all of you who shared your experience, and those who stayed around for support.
> Can someone please share a referral code? This journey is about to get serious


 
Your hair may very well be healthy. There were a few women who went through the process and find that their hair was healthy. If you aren't seeing any bad signs it probably is healthy. 

My referral code is I1K46l.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 1, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My referral code is I1K46l.


Oh is this your code, did it change from G8KVMWHB?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> Oh is this your code, did it change from G8KVMWHB?


 

Yes. I know I gave you that code because that is the last one I had in my email. But when i went to check, something weird was going on with my account, so they had to reset my account today. erplexed. So when I got the new account, I ended up getting a new referral code. I didn't get it until today around 5.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh wow, good thing you posted the updated one! Got it


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> Oh wow, good thing you posted the updated one! Got it


 
Girl you would have just be in here fussing me out, calling me all kinds of names and asking for your money back which you never gave me.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 1, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Girl you would have just be in here fussing me out, calling me all kinds of names and asking for your money back which you never gave me.


You *know* that's right! 

Ah, you know me so well already


----------



## daviine (Mar 1, 2013)

Speaking of referral codes, I tried putting yours in Faith and I don't think it worked. I spent so much time trying to register that I was annoyed and
didn't follow up to make sure. But in light of what I was talking about earlier, I would have liked for them to see/know where their business is coming from. 

 I don't think it will make a difference as far as the follow up is concerned, but I think it's important that everyone uses someone's referral code. I just would like it to be known that I didn't randomly find out about the service but that I heard about it from LHCF customers. 

I'm probably being petty at this point, but that's what's on my mind lol. Sorry.


----------



## ronie (Mar 1, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Your hair may very well be healthy. There were a few women who went through the process and find that their hair was healthy. If you aren't seeing any bad signs it probably is healthy.
> 
> My referral code is I1K46l.



Thanks faithVA.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2013)

daviine said:


> Speaking of referral codes, I tried putting yours in Faith and I don't think it worked. I spent so much time trying to register that I was annoyed and
> didn't follow up to make sure. But in light of what I was talking about earlier, I would have liked for them to see/know where their business is coming from.
> 
> I don't think it will make a difference as far as the follow up is concerned, but I think it's important that everyone uses someone's referral code. I just would like it to be known that I didn't randomly find out about the service but that I heard about it from LHCF customers.
> ...


 
Thanks for trying to use it. Yeah, something strange was going on with my account. 

If people don't have or use a referral code they could always put LHCF on their profile sheet.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> They aren't accepting any new analysis purchases at this time. They currently have a backlog of analysis to do. I would check back in about 10 days.



Thank you, I finally got through to someone yesterday after I posted this.  They said they are putting it back up on Monday so check back on Tuesday....


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My follow up was supposed to be in November. I didn't send my hair samples in until February. I think those of us who were supposed to have follow ups last year may have thrown them off a bit  But I was being lazy. Anyway, I'm supposed to have my call Monday or Tuesday. She found some problems but I already knew that. But I do think I have most things under control now. We will see what she says.
> 
> After reading virtuenows analysis, I may just go ahead and pay to get an analysis every year to make sure my hair is on point. i would hate to think that my hair was doing wonderful and it's not. Having a healthy head of hair is worth $65 a year to me.



Plus remember once u get the analysis the price for future ones drops down to $35! I plan to do it annually as well so i will know wuzzup!! ;-)


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2013)

coyacoy said:


> Plus remember once u get the analysis the price for future ones drops down to $35! I plan to do it annually as well so i will know wuzzup!! ;-)


 
Is that official? Have you seen that on their site? I will ask Rene when I speak to her.


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 2, 2013)

Rene had first informed me via email then i did see it on the site before the most recent website changes (when they introduced the new aloe products)  let me know if she says that has changed too....i certainly hope not!!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Mar 3, 2013)

I keep saying I'm going to do this but the price tag holds me up every time even though I know it will probably be worth it. Does anyone know what they're charging for follow ups now that it's not included as a package?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 3, 2013)

wrong thread


----------



## BonBon (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL

 I sent them two messages in the past and they didn't get back to me at all. 

 This time I sent them a salty message and they replied straight away. 

 Apparently they are now going to be taking international orders


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I'm ready! Washed my hair tonight and have all my shed divided, packed and ready to go


----------



## ronie (Mar 5, 2013)

It's back on ladies. I have been seating in front of my computer refreshing the page since  6:30 this morning. I was  so anxious and excited to hit submit i forgot to enter the referral code. Now i am anxious to send my samples. I wanted to blowdry my hair this weekend, but i will wait to do anything new to my hair until my analysis is done.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 5, 2013)

For those who missed it, I posted an updated thread with my results and pictures here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=675865.  My referral code is: 8whcPv (use for your discount)



faithVA said:


> @virtuenow, Fabulous analysis. I can't wait to see your pictures. That made me rethink some things in my own regimen.
> 
> I didn't realize a ponytail holder would bend the ends.
> 
> Did you have to trim at all after your first analysis? I need to go back and re-read.


 

@faithVA Yes, I trimmed a lot. As far as the ponytail holder, you're supposed to move your bun around so that you don't cause too much tension in one spot. Jenn said that dip in my hair will eventually become a weak spot (or already is) and it will break off. She didn't see many of them so I just need to be more careful w/placement. She also liked the idea of using less tension w/pantyhose. I know you already use pantyhose b/c you turned me on to that idea.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> For those who missed it, I posted an updated thread with my results and pictures here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=675865.  My referral code is: 8whcPv (use for your discount)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did read your new thread. And I am so glad you felt like you could share it. It was eye opening and jaw dropping at the same time. I want to go back and re-read it. It is inspirational that you were able to get your hair back on track in such a short time. 

I am starting to understand more and more about weak spots and weak hair. 

I was using pantyhoses but now I use a shoe string because it seems to be less tension on my hair and my scalp. And it just seems plain easier  But as my hair gets longer may definitely try the pantyhose again.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 5, 2013)

I just made an order.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 5, 2013)

Ordered my analysis and some products today.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 5, 2013)

Do the results come by telephone and online rather than a paper copy in the post?


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 5, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> I just made an order.



Excellent & hell yeah you did! ;-)  Can't wait to hear your results.  Vanthie


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 5, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Ordered my analysis and some products today.



Rozlewis....yasssss gurl!  So glad you did....hoping the experience works out well for you!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally had my 3 month follow up in month ?um  I don't know. I really did procrastinate.

Because my hair was so damaged at the first call I didn't get the same consultation as the other ladies. She couldn't tell what type of hair I had or anything about my hair. She just knew it was damaged beyond repair. So I haven't had a regimen to follow to date.

So my hair is growing out, but my ends are a mess as usual. When I spoke to her by phone and described my ends she said I may have mid-shaft splits. So I sent the samples in finally for a confirmation. In the meantime I colored my hair but this time, I followed it up with a protein treatment, trimmed my ends and then did another protein treatment. So looking at my ends this weekend I was thinking I was going to have to trim another inch because they look terrible.

Talked to Rene tonight, and she was excited that the bulb damage with my follicles has reversed and my follicles are looking healthier. She said she didn't expect to see that much turnaround for another year. But I know I stay on top of my scalp treatments and my hair is regrowing, so I wasn't surprised.

She says she sees damage in the back of my hair which she though might be the elastic in my bonnet. But I think it is either the head bands I wear or the shoestring that I use for my puff. virtuenow, stay away from the shoestring  I will look for a satin strip to put my puffs up with.

She says she sees mid-shaft splits and breakage but mostly breakage. She thinks doing protein treatments every other week should help that, especially since I color my hair. She didn't think I needed to do another trim since I dusted a few weeks ago. She said she didn't think the mid-shaft splits had travel that much. 

She thinks my problem now is dryness. She thinks that if I resolve my dryness issue my hair will be in good shape. She wants me to moisturize my hair daily and to not touch my hair if it hasn't been moisturized.

I told her this was a tough period because my hair is so short. I don't have a protective style so I am constantly manipulating and pulling on it. And I don't moisturize every day because it causes my hair to shrink so I have to over manipulate it or I have to put in 50 million twist which take too long.

So we agreed that waht I can try is to moisturize it every night and do pin curls or really lose bantu knots.

I was expecting to hear that I needed to cut drastically. So I was surprised that she said that she didn't really see anything to worry about and that what I am seeing now can be easily turned around. So I am happy with the follow up. Not I just have to see if I can really turn my hair around with protein and daily moisturizing.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 5, 2013)

faithVA

 Thanks for the update. Just wondered what these scalp treatments are?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2013)

[USER=26733 said:
			
		

> Vanthie[/USER];18019793]@faithVA
> 
> Thanks for the update. Just wondered what these scalp treatments are?


 
They are things that I do on my own. A few years ago I realized I was going bald at the top of my head, so I started my own scalp treatments. It's a combination of things 1) mudwashes, 2) scalp treatments with AO conditioners 3)castor oil blend with essential oils + massages.

I've been doing a combination of these for a year to a year in a half. Now my bald spot is just a thin area at the crown. 

I took an aggressive approach because I refuse to be bald


----------



## BonBon (Mar 5, 2013)

faithVA said:


> They are things that I do on my own. A few years ago I realized I was going bald at the top of my head, so I started my own scalp treatments. It's a combination of things 1) mudwashes, 2) scalp treatments with AO conditioners 3)castor oil blend with essential oils + massages.
> 
> I've been doing a combination of these for a year to a year in a half. Now my bald spot is just a thin area at the crown.
> 
> I took an aggressive approach because I refuse to be bald



 Thanks so much. I have a thin spot at the back of my head which I have been treating with castor oil, but recently got lazy and stopped for the past week. Good to hear a success story.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2013)

^^Keep going. It may seem like it's not working and one day you will just happen to put your hand their and not be able to figure out where the spot was  It will be worth it.


----------



## Morganite (Mar 5, 2013)

Good Evening Ladies,

 I'm JaiiLa (pronounced Jay La) I'm new to the board.. This is my first time posting... :O) I've been lurking in the wood, reading, researching and subbing to a few threads.. Finally decided to purchase... YaY!! 

I've been watching and reading this thread closely and decided to make a purchase today for the hair analysis! Because I see a lot of you wonderful ladies have been getting  good result and reviews. I'm giving up on being a PJ.. It's costly and it's not benefiting my hair... I've been struggling with my hair (dry, brittle, tangling, ssks the whole nine) after one year of being on my healthy hair journey.. I'm texlaxed with 3-4 inches of bone straight hair (an inch or 2 Away from APL)... My ends tend to stick together.. My ends are rebellious.. I hope with the analysis I'll get answers


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2013)

JaiiLa said:


> Good Evening Ladies,
> 
> I'm JaiiLa (pronounced Jay La) I'm new to the board.. This is my first time posting... :O) I've been lurking in the wood, reading, researching and subbing to a few threads.. Finally decided to purchase... YaY!!
> 
> I've been watching and reading this thread closely and decided to make a purchase today for the hair analysis! Because I see a lot of you wonderful ladies have been getting good result and reviews. I'm giving up on being a PJ.. It's costly and it's not benefiting my hair... I've been struggling with my hair (dry, brittle, tangling, ssks the whole nine) after one year of being on my healthy hair journey.. I'm texlaxed with 3-4 inches of bone straight hair (an inch or 2 Away from APL)... My ends tend to stick together.. My ends are rebellious.. I hope with the analysis I'll get answers


 
Welcome JaiiLa. I have had those crazy ends as well. I hope you get the answers you are looking for. Looking forward to hearing about your consultation.


----------



## ronie (Mar 6, 2013)

Email the ladies about my referral code, and they responded with a refund. Yay! The referral code owner will also get their 100 points.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 6, 2013)

ronie said:


> Email the ladies about my referral code, and they responded with a refund. Yay! The referral code owner will also get their 100 points.


I can't figure out where to enter it erplexed I don't want to click "Order" without entering it someplace beforehand but I don't see where besides "Discount Coupon code" which is something else.


----------



## ronie (Mar 6, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> I can't figure out where to enter it erplexed I don't want to click "Order" without entering it someplace beforehand but I don't see where besides "Discount Coupon code" which is something else.



I think it was in the sign up page. When you registered for the website, there was a little box on the bottom left for that. I missed it too myself, but it's cause I was rushing. When I was about to order I realized my mistake but I went and hit order anyways cause I wanted to secure my spot. I emailed them about it, and as I said earlier  I got a refund for the discount and my referral code owner got their rewards points.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2013)

[USER=381989 said:
			
		

> Amarilles[/USER];18020371]I can't figure out where to enter it erplexed I don't want to click "Order" without entering it someplace beforehand but I don't see where besides "Discount Coupon code" which is something else.


 
It should appear on the page after the page containing the "Discount Coupon" code. So when you see "Discount Coupon Code" continue and you will see the box for the referral code.


----------



## classoohfive (Mar 6, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> I just received an email stating that they want me to mail in new samples because they don't do "before and afters" only "the current state" of my hair. I posted a while ago that I was about to send my samples but I was really close to doing a few treatments on my hair. The treatments are temporary and have to be used when needed. I wasn't sure when I would get my results back and I didn't want to throw off the results. Like the Roux porosity control conditioner. I was worried that it would make my hair seem normal and they'd give me the results based on that.
> 
> So I asked what to do and was told to send in samples before and after my wash with Roux and after my flat iron so they could see if the Roux was good for my hair and if I had any heat damaged. Getting the samples ready took a long time, so did separating and labeling them as they asked. That was a waste of time
> 
> ...






They sent me an email that they had received my sample on the 11th. Then they sent me the email above (which I replied to the same day) on the 22nd, the day I should I have received my analysis. I still haven't heard anything back. No response to my question asking if they could use the latest sample they have (assuming they still had it) or if I have to send another one in. 

I just sent them another message. So on top of getting back to me late in the first place, there's even more additional wait time with them not responding. Since they're accepting orders again that will probably add more wait time, especially if I have to mail something in again. erplexed I've been collecting new samples, but I hennaed my roots (for grays) but it really cut down on my shedding so I'm not getting much. Any other time that would be a good thing.  

Maybe I should have asked them publicly on Facebook.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 6, 2013)

How long does it take typically to get the sample kit in the mail? After stalking this thread for nearly 6 months I finally ordered. I wanted to do it 6 months ago but everytime I tried they were sold out. Finally I got lucky. So how long do I have to wait? I'm so nervous.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> They sent me an email that they had received my sample on the 11th. Then they sent me the email above (which I replied to the same day) on the 22nd, the day I should I have received my analysis. I still haven't heard anything back. No response to my question asking if they could use the latest sample they have (assuming they still had it) or if I have to send another one in.
> 
> I just sent them another message. So on top of getting back to me late in the first place, there's even more additional wait time with them not responding. Since they're accepting orders again that will probably add more wait time, especially if I have to mail something in again. erplexed I've been collecting new samples, but I hennaed my roots (for grays) but it really cut down on my shedding so I'm not getting much. Any other time that would be a good thing.
> 
> Maybe I should have asked them publicly on Facebook.


 
I think you should call them. They should have your email but you never know. So call them, this weekend and leave a voice mail letting them know why you are calling. And then let them know you will call back Tuesday or Wednesday if you haven't heard back. Or something of that nature.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> How long does it take typically to get the sample kit in the mail? After stalking this thread for nearly 6 months I finally ordered. I wanted to do it 6 months ago but everytime I tried they were sold out. Finally I got lucky. So how long do I have to wait? I'm so nervous.


 
The newer ladies will need to answer. I'm not sure how this new process works.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2013)

For you ladies that just ordered,  I wanted to let you know that it was about a 30 day turnaround from the time they got my sample until the time I got my analysis. The email said 10 days but it was at least 20. Just wanted to let you know.

I have a feeling that they will be sold out this weekend. Those that get their samples in the fastest will be the first to receive their consultations.

Just want you to be prepared.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> The newer ladies will need to answer. I'm not sure how this new process works.


 
Yeah, I've noticed from some of the posts that they changed some things. Like no more follow up. I'm ok with that. I just want to know what's going on with my hair. I have 2 spots that that are giving me trouble. And nothing I've  been trying is working.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> Yeah, I've noticed from some of the posts that they changed some things. Like no more follow up. I'm ok with that. I just want to know what's going on with my hair. I have 2 spots that that are giving me trouble. And nothing I've been trying is working.


 
Make sure you put each section in a separate plastic bag and label it. You may know to do that I was just making sure.

What kind of trouble are they giving you?


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 6, 2013)

FYI - They're given free samples of the Shea Butter Hair Lotion.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Make sure you put each section in a separate plastic bag and label it. You may know to do that I was just making sure.
> 
> What kind of trouble are they giving you?


 
Thanks. I was thinking about how I was going to do that. The middle and the back left are so broken off and short. Tried  extra moisture nothing changed. Tried heavier protein still the same. And my scalp is sore and itchy lately in those areas. I've been massaging daily with oils but it is too early to see if that has done anything. I am at my wits end. I have no trouble retaining in any other area. I get normal shedding and some breakage when I'm too rough but that's all. But those 2 spots are really just  I hope they can tell me what's wrong there.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Mar 6, 2013)

I got my analysis (after buying last year lol....totally my fault for waiting this long for my results) and the news wasn't as bad as I expected.  So I'm going to implement the changes she's suggested and will report back on my progress.  I'm going to give it a few months as she suggested to see if my hair will do better.


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 6, 2013)

Ordered my analysis kit today and its in the mail.  I should have it no later than Monday.


----------



## Morganite (Mar 6, 2013)

faithVA said:


> For you ladies that just ordered,  I wanted to let you know that it was about a 30 day turnaround from the time they got my sample until the time I got my analysis. The email said 10 days but it was at least 20. Just wanted to let you know.
> 
> I have a feeling that they will be sold out this weekend. Those that get their samples in the fastest will be the first to receive their consultations.
> 
> Just want you to be prepared.



Thank you Faith for the heads up! Anticipation is a killer.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 7, 2013)

MonaRae said:


> Ordered my analysis kit today and its in the mail.  I should have it no later than Monday.



I ordered my analysis kit on Tuesday and I didn't get a shipment notification or anything.  maybe I'll e-mail them

eta: omg I just logged in and my order shipped too!! Labelling my bags now. About to jump in the shower.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> It should appear on the page after the page containing the "Discount Coupon" code. So when you see "Discount Coupon Code" continue and you will see the box for the referral code.


Hm...if it used to be this way then I think it changed. I had to do it the way ronie said. As I was already registered, I just re-registered (with another email addy) using the code and it worked that way. The discount was already applied before clicking "checkout"!

I'm in Canada so I have no clue if they're going to send me the kit or if I just have to mail in my hair...I'm so reaaady!


----------



## ronie (Mar 7, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> I ordered my analysis kit on Tuesday and I didn't get a shipment notification or anything.  maybe I'll e-mail them
> 
> eta: omg I just logged in and my order shipped too!! Labelling my bags now. About to jump in the shower.



sharifeh I ordered Tuesday morning and all I got Is an email saying that my order has been received. Did you see it on your komaza account?


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 7, 2013)

ronie

yeah i didnt get a shipment email or anything i logged into komaza and saw that it shipped


----------



## BonBon (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol, mine says shipped too. If I didn't see Sharifehs post I wouldn't have known


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> Hm...if it used to be this way then I think it changed. I had to do it the way ronie said. As I was already registered, I just re-registered (with another email addy) using the code and it worked that way. The discount was already applied before clicking "checkout"!
> 
> I'm in Canada so I have no clue if they're going to send me the kit or if I just have to mail in my hair...I'm so reaaady!



That makes sense. The referral code is supposed to be for new people. If you already have an account technically you aren't a referral so the box wouldn't show up.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 7, 2013)

How do the points work? Do you get them based on how much your order is?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

[USER=317255 said:
			
		

> KammyGirl[/USER];18026861]How do the points work? Do you get them based on how much your order is?



No, you get a flat 100 points per referral which equates to $5 on the site.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> No, you get a flat 100 points per referral which equates to $5 on the site.


 
Hmm, I asked because I in my account I clicked on Komaza Points and it says my points are 65. I paid full price because all of the codes I tried in this thread weren't working and I just wanted to hurry up and order it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

[USER=317255 said:
			
		

> KammyGirl[/USER];18026951]Hmm, I asked because I in my account I clicked on Komaza Points and it says my points are 65. I paid full price because all of the codes I tried in this thread weren't working and I just wanted to hurry up and order it.



Did you buy products? Perhaps you got points for something else.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope. I didn't buy anything else but the hair analysis. Well, I'm happy for my little ol' 65 points


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 7, 2013)

I ordered Tuesday and received a shipping notice. I ordered the hair analysis and a few products.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Mar 7, 2013)

Their Shea Hair Lotion is free atm. Just pay shipping.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up about the shea lotion.

And thank you to all the ladies that used my referral code.


----------



## Morganite (Mar 7, 2013)

I just received an email from Komaza that my shipment has been sent..Ordered on Tuesday.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

Have they closed down the analysis ordering already?


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 7, 2013)

I think so. At least, it looks like it. The page doesn't have the add to cart option anymore.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 7, 2013)

I filled out the questionaire and it said someone would conact me within 24-48 hours to discuss. I don't think I've seen any of the other ladies mention this. Does someone actually call you so they know what to look for? Or do you not get the call until the analysis?


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Mar 7, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I filled out the questionaire and it said someone would conact me within 24-48 hours to discuss. I don't think I've seen any of the other ladies mention this. Does someone actually call you so they know what to look for? Or do you not get the call until the analysis?



They didn't call me personally until the analysis.


----------



## ronie (Mar 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the shea lotion.
> 
> And thank you to all the ladies that used my referral code.



Thank you for providing it.


----------



## ronie (Mar 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Have they closed down the analysis ordering already?



I was just on the website, and yes it is down. I hope that means better turnaround time.


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 7, 2013)

Woo!  So glad I caught it in time!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> I filled out the questionaire and it said someone would conact me within 24-48 hours to discuss. I don't think I've seen any of the other ladies mention this. Does someone actually call you so they know what to look for? Or do you not get the call until the analysis?


 
Unless this is something brand new, I wouldn't count on a call. But if they call you let us know. Maybe it is something new they are doing. 

I don't think I had that on my questionairre.

I would think calling everyone would really slow down the process.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 7, 2013)

ok i finally got a shipment email.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 8, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> Nope. I didn't buy anything else but the hair analysis. Well, I'm happy for my little ol' 65 points


Your 65 points are from the analysis purchase. I have 65 too although I had the referral discount ($3.25).

So glad I purchased in time!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I ordered my hair analysis last night and it shipped today at 5pm  I was on the fence about ordering, but I'm glad I did before it sold out. Hopefully I can get answers about the state of my hair and why it is so dry.

 I'm taking out my cornrows on Saturday and will collect those shed hairs. I guess I'm going to have to shampoo in the cornrows, take them out, section my hair, then detangle each section and collect the shed hairs. 

How much hair do I have to send in?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2013)

[USER=89207 said:
			
		

> ChemistryGirl[/USER];18031003]I ordered my hair analysis last night and it shipped today at 5pm  I was on the fence about ordering, but I'm glad I did before it sold out. Hopefully I can get answers about the state of my hair and why it is so dry.
> 
> I'm taking out my cornrows on Saturday and will collect those shed hairs. I guess I'm going to have to shampoo in the cornrows, take them out, section my hair, then detangle each section and collect the shed hairs.
> 
> How much hair do I have to send in?



There is no set amount. Whatever you get out of detangling will be enough. Probably 20+.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> There is no set amount. Whatever you get out of detangling will be enough. Probably 20+.



Thanks. I'll definitely have enough then. I've had these cornrows in for four weeks (I'm wigging it) so I'm sure there's lots of shed hairs.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 8, 2013)

My order has shipped! I guess they do ship to Canada afterall. Yeay!


----------



## BonBon (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmm, what questionnaire is this? Does it come through the post or online. I haven't got one


----------



## andromeda (Mar 9, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> Hmm, what questionnaire is this? Does it come through the post or online. I haven't got one


 I was wondering the same Vanthie.  Here's where I found it on the website: My Account> Personal Hair Analysis >Questionnaire.  I'm very impressed with the questions and the fact that they take both the internal and external into account.  Heck, your general GP, even some GI docs, don't ask all these questions about diet (which is shameful).
Also, I didn't get an email notification for my shipment but when I just logged in it says that it has, fyi.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 9, 2013)

^Thank you! I have the same experience! I don't know what I'd do without this thread lol


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my kit today.  Plan to put it in the mail Monday.


----------



## Morganite (Mar 9, 2013)

I got a Komaza shipment for the free shea butter lotion. I haven't received my kit for the analysis. Stupid Question? Does it come in a box or envelope?


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 9, 2013)

Morganite, I placed my order for the hair analysis and a few products on Tuesday and I received the products but did not receive the hair analysis information yet. I was wondering the same thing. I am not sure if I should expect and envelope or another box.


----------



## ronie (Mar 9, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> ^Thank you! I have the same experience! I don't know what I'd do without this thread lol



I would be lost without this thread too. I was waiting for the questionnaire in the mail until I read this thread. I just submitted it last night, so i am now awaiting my kit.


----------



## Morganite (Mar 9, 2013)

Rozlewis Same here I ordered the analysis on Tuesday.. I dumped everything from the box on floor to see if I missed something..  Lol! But on the order form she stated it will come in a separate shipment


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 9, 2013)

Morganite, yes, same exact thing. it was written on the receipt "separate shipment". I guess we will have to see if we get it next week. Still not sure what to expect, envelope or box. Did you complete the questionnaire?


----------



## Morganite (Mar 9, 2013)

Rozlewis... Yes I did// After I hit the purchase button  I have so much anticipation building up.. I feel like I'm finally going to have a breakthrough with my hair


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 10, 2013)

i got the products i ordered but i didn't get the analysis kit  that was so anti climactic 
i like sample of the shea butter lotion, it's so light!
 ugh i really don't need to be falling in love with another product line


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 10, 2013)

My shipment was just the free Shea butter lotion too, lol.

I harvested my shed hairs today, so I'll be ready to send them in the second I get the kit. *taps foot and waits impatiently*


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 10, 2013)

False alarm!  It was my free sample not my kit.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 10, 2013)

FYI, for anyone sending in samples in sections, I've had to send in my 3 month follow-up samples 3 times so hopefully these tips can help you so that you don't go through the hassle I've been experiencing, now for the tips:
1) Don't secure the shed hair in foil, instead put them into plastic bags and label each section appropriately
2) Don't ball up the shed hair, leave it as stretched out as possible
3) Make sure you wash you hair with shampoo, I sent in some hair after  co-washed with 613 and my hair was coated with product, so they weren't able to give me an accurate read
4) Send a follow-up email asking if they've received your sample after a reasonable time depending on the location you're mailing from


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 11, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> Hmm, what questionnaire is this? Does it come through the post or online. I haven't got one


 
After I ordered I went back to check and see if my order had shipped. After I logged in I clicked on Personal Analysis and it said something like questions and questionaire. I clicked on questionaire and filled everything out. When I clicked on questions it was blank. Now, when I go there it says purchase and questions. I hadn't seen it mentioned in this thread. I only found it by clicking around.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 11, 2013)

so what do ya'll think of the olive moisture mask?


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 13, 2013)

I contacted Komaza and was told that my hair analysis packet was mailed out today. For those of you who ordered last Tuesday if you do not have your packet yet it should be in the mail soon.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 14, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I contacted Komaza and was told that my hair analysis packet was mailed out today. For those of you who ordered last Tuesday if you do not have your packet yet it should be in the mail soon.


 
Was just coming in here to ask how long it takes to get it. I ordered on the 5th as well. Strange since the status of my order has been "shipped" since around last Thursday - although I never did get an email confirming that like some of the other ladies.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't think anyone is getting the email anymore. I sure didn't...I ordered on Thursday (more like 1AM Wednesday)

I feel stupid...didn't realize there was a free lotion when I ordered my analysis. I tried to go get it now but I'd have to pay $28 to ship to Canada  No thanks!


----------



## StarScream35 (Mar 14, 2013)

Are they still not taking new hair analysis orders?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> StarScream35;18062267[/USER]]Are they still not taking new hair analysis orders?



They took new orders last week, sold out and then closed shop again. It is a very small window because of the number of people buying at once. I don't foresee them opening up again before the middle of next month.


----------



## daviine (Mar 14, 2013)

I mailed my sample two weeks ago on 3/). I  received an email this week telling me I would receive a call next week.

Edited  to correct date


----------



## Mleah (Mar 14, 2013)

I ordered my kit last week and haven't received the kit yet for analysis. I am in the same state and see no reason for this delay. I don't think folks were ready for the surge in business. I am trying to not be impatient.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah...turns out they don't ship internationally, I just got an email with the 3 PDFs attached. I'm not sure why the website reads "shipped" though, I'm thinking it may do this automatically whether the item is shipped or not, and this is why some of you ladies who live closer haven't seen the kit yet. Honestly I think they should just do away with mailing the kit altogether and email the thing. 

By the way my instructions don't mention a 3-month follow-up so I guess they've done away with it indeed.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't understand what's in this kit. The only thing I think I received was an envelope with the questionairre and two envelopes to return hair in. If the questionairre is online then  I wonder whats in the kit? 2 envelopes?


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 14, 2013)

faithVA Seems to be just the envelopes yes, which is silly. I'm sure we all rather use our own envelopes instead of waiting some weeks for them to arrive.

The instructions are:


> Step 1: You will receive a questionnaire that can be downloaded and completed directly on komazahaircare.com.
> 
> Step 2: You will receive a self-addressed envelope. You will return your most recent hair shed from your brush or comb in the self-addressed envelope. It is crucial for the hair to be dry and clean. Wrap the hair in plastic wrap or a ziplock bag.
> 
> ...



The other 2 PDFs are hair tips, and a sheet where one writes their name/information/best time to be reached.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> faithVA Seems to be just the envelopes yes, which is silly. I'm sure we all rather use our own envelopes instead of waiting some weeks for them to arrive.
> 
> The instructions are:
> 
> ...




Maybe someone can suggest this on the call. Maybe they can make it an option on the order to have prepaid envelopes sent. It would save everyone time. And the information can be read online.

If the questionairre wasn't online it would make sense but if its online then they can skip the envelope mailing. Maybe they are working up to this but haven't gotten it all worked out yet.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 14, 2013)

OHH the envelopes were prepaid? Ah...well, okay that makes a little more sense then. I'll write your suggestion down with the rest of my little Qs maybe we get them to implement an option indeed. It would save them a little cash too.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> OHH the envelopes were prepaid? Ah...well, okay that makes a little more sense then. I'll write your suggestion down with the rest of my little Qs maybe we get them to implement an option indeed. It would save them a little cash too.



Well sort of prepaid  Its stamped and addressed to Komaza. I think most people would be willing to pay the postage vs. waiting the 10 days to get the envelopes.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 15, 2013)

i still didnt get my envelopes to mail my hair grrrrrrr im getting impatient


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 15, 2013)

I have yet to received my kit too.  I got my sample product tho.  I guess they are controlling the work load.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 15, 2013)

I received an email yesterday saying they couldn't do prepaid for international packets, but they sent me instructions. 

 I do think they could have been sent much sooner, but I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Mleah (Mar 16, 2013)

I ordered this on 3/5 and received it today, 3/16/2013. Only one SASE. I will be adding stamps so it arrives expeditiously.


----------



## ronie (Mar 17, 2013)

My package is here. But i just shampooed my hair and did not save any hair. My mid week wash is usually a cowash, so i have to wait until saturday when i shampoo again. I bought a new pair of shears from sallys. I do have a fromm vantage, purchased last june, that i only use to trim my air and for my BC. But i wanted something new to make sure i get this right.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 17, 2013)

ronie, my packaged arrived on Saturday. I will have to wait until my next wash day which is next Saturday to gather my hair samples.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 17, 2013)

Hmm everyone got theirs and I still haven't received mine. Hope I get it this week or I will be making a phone call.


----------



## Morganite (Mar 17, 2013)

KammyGirl... You're not the only one I still haven't received my kit... Hopefully Monday


----------



## BonBon (Mar 18, 2013)

Not really looking forward to collecting my hair. The idea of letting my hair dry with no product and no stretching, then COMBING it.erplexed

 My hair is dry like brillo when I do it like that with regular shampoo.

 May have to let it dry, collect hair, re wet, moisturise and stretch -_- Long morning/afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 18, 2013)

What is your normal routine? I'm going wash as normal, DC and condition as normal and finger-detangle while the hair is wet as normal. I'll moisturize afterward. I wouldn't comb on dry hair for fear that I'd end up giving them more breakage than the norm. 

I'll also collect hair this weekend. I'm annoyed because I had my collected hair but as I thought they shipped to me (internationally) I got rid of the hair, figuring that I'd do it over when it arrives as I'm transitioning and wanted as much new growth as possible. Then they emailed it :/ I washed my hair this weekend and wanted to clarify for them...well I had the worst reaction to the protein in the shampoo (I didn't realize!) and ended up detangling from 1PM to 12AM (with breaks) and forgot all about Komaza. I was just focusing on not having to BC early. SIGH... this probably why we should just all stick to our normal routines...me wanting to clarify nearly left me bald. Lol.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 18, 2013)

LOL! I was thinking about clarifying too but I'm not at home. Just bought a regular Herbal Essenses shampoo and will shampoo twice.

 I had the same thing with the international email.

 At the moment I usually:

 Detangle as much as possible
 Shampoo my hair and rinse
 Add oil, or moisturiser
 Stretch my hair in bands
 Wait hours for it to dry 
 Then comb through and cornrow

 The first and last bit is when I see my shed hair.

 Are you going to collect them by finger detangling? That may work for me because I'd be able to do my usual routine straight after.  My hair is still kinky obviously after I stretch my hair, just less shrinkage, so maybe it's not best to send it in like that.

 ETA : 1pm - 12am


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=26733" said:
			
		

> Vanthie[/URL];18086163]Not really looking forward to collecting my hair. The idea of letting my hair dry with no product and no stretching, then COMBING it.erplexed
> 
> My hair is dry like brillo when I do it like that with regular shampoo.
> 
> May have to let it dry, collect hair, re wet, moisturise and stretch -_- Long morning/afternoon tomorrow.


 
ooh don't do that. When do you usually detangle?

Eta: Ok I see. Maybe just this one time you can condition after you shampoo to detangle and get the shed hair.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 18, 2013)

I detangle before and after the shampoo on dry hair. 

 Did you collect yours from damp/wet hair?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

[USER=26733 said:
			
		

> Vanthie[/USER];18086927]
> 
> I detangle before and after the shampoo on dry hair.
> 
> Did you collect yours from damp/wet hair?


 
The first time I just took hair from the cover I have over my shower drain to catch hair. 

The second time, I sectioned it off. I detangled with conditioner on. Then I just took the hair and rinsed it.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 18, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> Not really looking forward to collecting my hair. The idea of letting my hair dry with no product and no stretching, then COMBING it.erplexed
> 
> My hair is dry like brillo when I do it like that with regular shampoo.
> 
> May have to let it dry, collect hair, re wet, moisturise and stretch -_- Long morning/afternoon tomorrow.



Vanthie Don't do that.  Why would you?  I just did my regular routine and collected hair after applying leave-in and detangling.  I've had two analysis' w/Komaza and never had a problem.  I only shampoo my scalp and co-wash the rest of my hair.  I had a touch of leave in too.  You're taking it to another unnecessary level.


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 18, 2013)

Vanthie.... you could also just do your normal routine and then do a quick shampoo to the ball of shed hair let it dry and then send it.... I did the same process virtuenow described and mine was fine as well


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 19, 2013)

oh, i also just washed as normal and collected my hair from the drain/comb .... i hope it doesnt have to be that meticulous


----------



## BonBon (Mar 19, 2013)

Done. Took a little while, but not too long.

 Didn't add anything after the shampoo. Just parted my hair as I usually do, but worked some shed hair out of each section first and labelled the packets accordingly. Moisturized and banded the sections after as usual.

 The back/nape of my hair is really thin compared to the front. I hope they can help me with that.


----------



## StarScream35 (Mar 19, 2013)

So I got my analysis this morning (not from Komaza) and I'm pleased to say my hair is healthy. Yes healthy. I had one done before and my hair was heat and relaxer damaged and this time my elasticity is normal and my hair is in great condition. I'm so happy because I feel like I can put my hair journey on cruise control and relax. I have been using products with cones, sulfates and mineral oil so apparently this doesn't hurt everybody's hair. (Mostly Dominican) I've always been big on using products that YOUR hair likes vs what the latest trend or masses are doing. I tried all that sulfate free, cone free, natural stuff but it wasn't for my hair. I decided to listen to MY hair and it responded.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 19, 2013)

StarScream35

What did you do differently between the first results and the second? How did you reverse the damage?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2013)

StarScream35 said:


> So I got my analysis this morning (not from Komaza) and I'm pleased to say my hair is healthy. Yes healthy. I had one done before and my hair was heat and relaxer damaged and this time my elasticity is normal and my hair is in great condition. I'm so happy because I feel like I can put my hair journey on cruise control and relax. I have been using products with cones, sulfates and mineral oil so apparently this doesn't hurt everybody's hair. (Mostly Dominican) I've always been big on using products that YOUR hair likes vs what the latest trend or masses are doing. I tried all that sulfate free, cone free, natural stuff but it wasn't for my hair. I decided to listen to MY hair and it responded.



 I am glad that you have beautiful, healthy hair. Glad you were able to turn things around.


----------



## StarScream35 (Mar 19, 2013)

Vanthie 

First of all I stopped all the natural hair products that were causing dryness and major tangles and tangled hair usually means broken hair during the detangling sessions. I really went hard with the Dominican products because I find that Dominican products do what they say vs American products will say it and don't do it. If I need a product that is gonna moisturize then by golly it better moisturize. S-Curl and Aphogee 2 step became my new best friends. And so did the Tangle Tamer (not the Tangle Teezer). And that's about it. I never ever protective style. I feel that if I'm doing all this hard work, somebody gone see this crown of beautiful coils! I sleep with a satin cap on at night. I do scalp massages and every other night or every three nights I baggy with olive oil which my hair looooves. Coconut oil and Shea butter dries my hair out so I stay away from both them! I wash my hair every other day and air-dry. Some people say washing every other day for black folks is too excessive but yet another hair myth stomped. It apparently is good for my hair! Strangely enough, I rarely ever do deep conditions, my hair is fine with those Dominican rinses. I use the entire hair line of a product. The shampoo, conditioner and the leave in.


----------



## StarScream35 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh yeah, and for bagging hair, get those hydra-caps. Those things are amazing. I get em from Sally's whenever they have em. They seem to sell out fast!


----------



## BonBon (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks  It's funny about some the natural products. My hair didn't like many I tried and seemed to tangle on itself too, but I kept trying stuff since it worked for other naturals

 Did you stop using heat?


----------



## StarScream35 (Mar 19, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> Thanks  It's funny about some the natural products. My hair didn't like many I tried and seemed to tangle on itself too, but I kept trying stuff since it worked for other naturals
> 
> Did you stop using heat?



Vanthie

Totally forgot to mention heat. No I don't use it at all. It's funny since it's not apart of my life anymore, I forget to ever mention it. I also forgot to mention, I transitioned to natural without the big chop.


----------



## Morganite (Mar 20, 2013)

I had to email Komaza.. I still haven't received my kit... Order since March 5th


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 20, 2013)

I think I got my kit.  I say think b/c I'm a bit puzzled, are you to send your hair sample in an envelope?  I mean a normal size mailing envelope used for a folded 8.5 x 10 sheet of papper?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2013)

MonaRae said:


> I think I got my kit.  I say think b/c I'm a bit puzzled, are you to send your hair sample in an envelope?  I mean a normal size mailing envelope used for a folded 8.5 x 10 sheet of papper?



Yes that is it. 

I'm not sure why they call it a kit because I think it gives everyone the wrong impression. A little further up, I questioned why they don't just have you send your hair in an envelope. It would save a lot of time. There isn't anything special about the envelope, they have just addressed it and stamped it


----------



## BonBon (Mar 20, 2013)

I just sent mine today via Air mail. It says it will get there in 5 days. 

 Wonder what the realistic waiting times will be for processing


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Yes that is it.
> 
> I'm not sure why they call it a kit because I think it gives everyone the wrong impression. A little further up, I questioned why they don't just have you send your hair in an envelope. It would save a lot of time. There isn't anything special about the envelope, they have just addressed it and stamped it



Well the kit used to have stuff in it-- when I first did my analysis- it was a small packet. They are clearly revamping things as it relates to the analysis.  Give them a little time (and patience) and I'm sure Komaza will even everything out!


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 20, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> Well the kit used to have stuff in it-- when I first did my analysis- it was a small packet. They are clearly revamping things as it relates to the analysis. Give them a little time (and patience) and I'm sure Komaza will even everything out!


 
What sort of fun stuff? Like samples and stuff. I'm sorry I missed that. I knew I should have tried harder to order during the summer.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> Well the kit used to have stuff in it-- when I first did my analysis- it was a small packet. They are clearly revamping things as it relates to the analysis.  Give them a little time (and patience) and I'm sure Komaza will even everything out!



Um, I don't know nothing bout no samples and I signed up within a few weeks of coyacoy. Are you sure it wasn't just you that got stuff  You have some connections I don't know about.

My girl Tashboog signed up behind me, I don't remember her saying she got stuff.

Ok I want to see hands. Who got something in their package. Stop hiding, come on out.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 20, 2013)

faithVA, I received my hair analysis kit in the mail. I think you and I ordered on the same day. I ordered on the Tuesday that they started accepting new orders. I can't remember the exact date. It is funny because I sent an e-mail asking about the hair analysis information and they told me it was being mailed that day. Now, I don't know if that was just a coincidence or if they mailed it because I was calling. Hmmmm.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2013)

StarScream35 what service did you use for your analysis, and how much did it cost?


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 20, 2013)

I think the other well known analysis service is Live Curly Live Free. I used them but they don't really talk about hair and scalp health, they tell you your hair properties. Mine for example were "Texture: Coarse - Porosity: Normal - Elasticity: Normal" and there's a copied/pasted text that goes along with each section. It's not very personalized. I bought it for my BF too and we had the same porosity and elasticity, and the text was the very same. His hair is also straight (type 1) and it was funny seeing all the "your curls needs X, Y, Z" in his write up 

All in all, it's great if you don't know your hair properties or if you think they may have changed. But it doesn't dig very deep, if that's what you're after.


----------



## StarScream35 (Mar 20, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @StarScream35 what service did you use for your analysis, and how much did it cost?




I tried the one from livefreelivecurly that was mentioned by a few ladies here a few years back. It cost $19.99. I'm surprised more ladies don't talk about it.


----------



## Morganite (Mar 20, 2013)

I finally received my kit..


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Um, I don't know nothing bout no samples and I signed up within a few weeks of coyacoy. Are you sure it wasn't just you that got stuff  You have some connections I don't know about.
> 
> My girl Tashboog signed up behind me, I don't remember her saying she got stuff.
> 
> Ok I want to see hands. Who got something in their package. Stop hiding, come on out.



I didn't say I had samples.  I just meant there was a packet of information or forms-- not just an envelope.  I'm pretty sure you and I did ours around the same time and got the same "stuff"!


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 20, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> What sort of fun stuff? Like samples and stuff. I'm sorry I missed that. I knew I should have tried harder to order during the summer.



KammyGirl No, that's not what I meant, we didn't get any stuff-stuff-- just documents/forms. See the above post.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> I didn't say I had samples. I just meant there was a packet of information or forms-- not just an envelope. I'm pretty sure you and I did ours around the same time and got the same "stuff"!


 
Ok, I will be serious and stop playing around. Yes I received a questionnaire form and 2 envelopes. That is what I was saying in some of the previous post. I didn't really consider it a kit. And since the ladies can do their questionnaire online, they really only receive an envelope


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Ok, I will be serious and stop playing around. Yes I received a questionnaire form and 2 envelopes. That is what I was saying in some of the previous post. I didn't really consider it a kit. And since the ladies can do their questionnaire online, they really only receive an envelope



Oh,  ok.  I only loosely follow this thread now. Most posts seem to be step by step reports of ordering the service.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Ok, I will be serious and stop playing around. Yes I received a questionnaire form and 2 envelopes. That is what I was saying in some of the previous post. I didn't really consider it a kit. And since the ladies can do their questionnaire online, they really only receive an envelope


 
Well I just got mine. But it did include some information. I got a few sheets of paper that I barely looked at. I think now, the only thing missing is the questionnaire. But anyway I was just being silly and wondering if I missed out on free products.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 21, 2013)

I finally sent in an acceptable follow-up sample so I should be receiving my 3 month follow-up call in the next week or so.  As a result of my laziness, it's happening 6 months later so it will be interesting to see how my hair has changed in that time.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Onhergrind09;18105517[/USER]]I finally sent in an acceptable follow-up sample so I should be receiving my 3 month follow-up call in the next week or so.  As a result of my laziness, it's happening 6 months later so it will be interesting to see how my hair has changed in that time.



It took about 30 days from the time I sent my sample until the time I got my follow up call. Not saying it will take that long for yours but just wanted to give you a heads up. 

I think you will have a good follow up though.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Mar 21, 2013)

I didn't get a hair analysis but I did order a couple of things on the 19th and got them today, I'll say that was speedy delivery. Shipping is kind of high though.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 22, 2013)

faithVA, I got an e-mail form Jenn and she said she'd be scheduling my call in the next week, but thanks for the info.  

After my call I'll be back to report my results.  I'll aslo be sure to ask about special pricing for yearly follow-up of individuals who've already paid for the service, it's something I know I'm really interested in and I know others feel the same.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

Onhergrind09 said:


> faithVA, I got an e-mail form Jenn and she said she'd be scheduling my call in the next week, but thanks for the info.
> 
> After my call I'll be back to report my results.  I'll aslo be sure to ask about special pricing for yearly follow-up of individuals who've already paid for the service, it's something I know I'm really interested in and I know others feel the same.



Cool looking forward to it.


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 22, 2013)

Hair is packed and ready to ship.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

I ordered my analysis on March 7th and still don't have my kit yet. I harvested shed hairs on March 9th, then got Senegalese twists installed. So my shed hairs have been sitting in ziplock bags for almost 2 weeks now and I still don't know when my kit will get here. And I can't harvest any new hair because of my protective style. Does it matter how old my hair sample is? Will it give me inaccurate results for my analysis?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2013)

[USER=89207 said:
			
		

> ChemistryGirl[/USER];18110443]I ordered my analysis on March 7th and still don't have my kit yet. I harvested shed hairs on March 9th, then got Senegalese twists installed. So my shed hairs have been sitting in ziplock bags for almost 2 weeks now and I still don't know when my kit will get here. And I can't harvest any bew hair because of my protective style. Does it matter how old my hair sample is? Will it give me inaccurate results for my analysis?



Send them an email to make sure your kit is on the way. Tell them when you collected them and that they have been in a ziplock bag and ask if they will be ok. I think they will be find but it is better to ask. 

When does your protective style come out?


----------



## StarScream35 (Mar 22, 2013)

SpiceUpMyHair

Did you order hair products? Did you like them?


----------



## BonBon (Mar 22, 2013)

Onhergrind09

 What do you mean by acceptable. Have any of your samples been rejected?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 22, 2013)

Vanthie, I posted a few pages back, I sent in 3 samples that weren't workable for various reasons.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Send them an email to make sure your kit is on the way. Tell them when you collected them and that they have been in a ziplock bag and ask if they will be ok. I think they will be find but it is better to ask.
> 
> When does your protective style come out?



faithVA
Hopefully you are right. I just emailed them about it. My protective style comes out at the end of April. I really hope I don't have to wait until then to get an analysis, I'm impatient, lol.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow, I got a quick response to my question.



> We definitely mailed them all out the week before last. I will mail one again when we are in the office Monday.
> It doesn't matter that the hair samples are a few weeks old. The only difference is that we will know the condition of your hair before your twist which could change after your twist.
> I apologize that you haven't received your package. But we will get one out to you first thing Monday morning.
> Sincerely,
> Rene



So if anyone else hasn't received their kit, you should contact Komaza.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2013)

ChemistryGirl said:


> Wow, I got a quick response to my question.
> 
> 
> 
> So if anyone else hasn't received their kit, you should contact Komaza.


 

^^Hopefully the condition of your hair does not change. Make sure to moisturize your hair in the twists at least every other day and to do weekly conditioning.

Unfortunately any type of process on the hair can change the condition, even the ones we think are helpful. But since you aren't keeping them in extra long and if you care for them while they are in, it should minimize any potential issues.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 24, 2013)

My coils are in America now apparently


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Mar 25, 2013)

[USER][/USER]StarScream35
I brought the califa moisturizing spray
Moku lock and braid spray
Protein hair strengthener
pona hair and scalp treatment

So far I only tried the braid and capital sprays because I currently have a weave. I haven't used the capital spray to provide s good enough review,  but so far I like it. I use the moku spray often I like it,  it reminds me of Schelling without the stickyness. My leave portion of my hair is always well moisturized. I put it on my scalp every night as a moisturizer, so will see how well it worked after I take my weave down in a few weeks, will do an update at that point


----------



## Amarilles (Mar 25, 2013)

Hair is shipped! It looks odd in that baggy...does anyone know what they do to the hair afterward? Like, can I get shipped back afterward so I can do my future strand testing on it, Komaza?


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 25, 2013)

I mailed my hair samples to Komaza on 3/21 and I received an e-mail today confirming that they have received my samples. They informed me that I should hear the results within 10 business days. I am a little nervous about hearing the results. Wish me luck.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I got the Komaza confirmation email that my hair arrived safely lol.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have my "3-month" follow-up call scheduled for tomorrow at 3pm EST.


----------



## Morganite (Mar 26, 2013)

Deleted post.


----------



## Morganite (Mar 26, 2013)

I mailed my kit and got an email confirming it has been received.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 27, 2013)

I just had my 3-month follow-up, 6-months later and Jenn was very happy with the state of my hair and I must say I was very delighted as well!  She said that for someone who relaxed every 12 weeks my hair was in excellent condition and to keep doing what I was doing.  She had to really search to find any damage and I sent her quite a bit of hair.  

My hair was doing pretty well 6-months ago when I had my initial consultation, but now my har is truly thriving and I'm doing less to it than I've ever done before. Utilizing this service allowed me to really parse down my hair practices to the essential and my hair is thanking me for it.  I am so happy with my progress and with what I've learned I know I'll be W'HIP length very soon

P.S. I know that many ppl like me, who have already done the service are interested in doing a yearly follow-up.  I asked Jenn about it and she said that they will be offering a discount to those who have already done the service and want to do yearly follow-ups. She didn't say how much, but she did say that those interested should e-mail the company and that they would give us a discout code that we could use.


----------



## StarScream35 (Mar 30, 2013)

So I broke down and ordered some travel sized Komaza hair products. Those being the Califa Moisturizing cream, Califa leave in conditioner and Califa moisturizing spray. Pretty impressive! I actually used them all at once. Washed my hair doing my regular routine........Dominican shampoo, Dominican rinse, towel dried, put the moisturizing spray on, then the leave in conditioner and sealed using the Califa cream and air-dryed. I was impressed. The prices are a lil steep even for these lil travel sizes, so I won't be using this too often but definitely wanted to share my experience!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2013)

[USER=163776 said:
			
		

> Onhergrind09[/USER];18139977]I just had my 3-month follow-up, 6-months later and Jenn was very happy with the state of my hair and I must say I was very delighted as well! She said that for someone who relaxed every 12 weeks my hair was in excellent condition and to keep doing what I was doing. She had to really search to find any damage and I sent her quite a bit of hair.
> 
> My hair was doing pretty well 6-months ago when I had my initial consultation, but now my har is truly thriving and I'm doing less to it than I've ever done before. Utilizing this service allowed me to really parse down my hair practices to the essential and my hair is thanking me for it. I am so happy with my progress and with what I've learned I know I'll be W'HIP length very soon
> 
> P.S. I know that many ppl like me, who have already done the service are interested in doing a yearly follow-up. I asked Jenn about it and she said that they will be offering a discount to those who have already done the service and want to do yearly follow-ups. She didn't say how much, but she did say that those interested should e-mail the company and that they would give us a discout code that we could use.


 
 Glad everything went well. I'm sorry I'm so late in replying. Glad you had a great follow up.


----------



## ronie (Apr 1, 2013)

Did my shampoo this weekend, and thanks to my weekly scalp treatments (which I skipped this wash session) I did not have enough hair samples to send. Not complaining though. So I bagged whatever I got, and I saved it. I will try to skip my midweek cowashing, finger comb only all week. That way i can get more samples next weekend. I want to send enough hair do the font miss anything. I did 4 sections and collected hair in 4 separate labeled ziplock bags. Will post pictures of the bags, and maybe I do have enough.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 1, 2013)

i still didnt get the email saying they got my hair. and i mailed my letter via the post office to be extra safe hmmm


----------



## PittiPat (Apr 2, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> *i still didnt get the email saying they got my hair.* and i mailed my letter via the post office to be extra safe hmmm




Hhmmmm .... same here.


----------



## disgtgyal (Apr 2, 2013)

^^ same here I mailed it on the 21st no email even after I sent them an email


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't received anything yet but I sent mine regular mail with no tracking and from Canada. I'm in no position to complain  I'm in no particular rush though...give it time y'all! 

I guess Onhergrind09 was the last person to get a follow-up? Good to know that there's a discount for previous buyers, thanks for asking and congratulations on the good news!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Apr 2, 2013)

For those who haven't gotten emails, check your junk mail folder. When I sent them a question about my order they replied quickly a few hours later, however their reply was in my junk mail folder. I only sent my sample in on the 28th, so I'm not sure if they are indeed behind on sending out confirmation emails, but it's worth taking a look in your junk mail folders.


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 2, 2013)

Uhh wasn't I just in here saying I didn't have anything but...I just got the email. Okayyy then, not complaining! It says to allow for 14 days to be contacted for the consultation.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 2, 2013)

I got my email finally. What a slow process. According to the post office my hair should've arrived there on the 19th.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 2, 2013)

I am so annoyed right now! So a week and a half after my email saying they got my hair, I get a call today saying they don't have enough hair for an analysis! I just got a voicemail saying to send more. First I have shedding and breakage like crazy so they should have more than enough! And second the process is so long and their backlog is so ridiculous that I don't feel like being bothered. I went from being all excited and anxious to get some answers to I really couldn't care less and just figure it out on my own. I am actually starting my transition into natural anyway so what's the point. Sorry, I just had to get this mini rant out.


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 2, 2013)

KammyGirl Really? Wow. I think someone had sent in like 8 strands (someone from the first wave) and they still analyzed it...maybe you can send an email saying to just go ahead and use it? Don't stress it though...it can take you longer to figure out what's wrong and you already paid for the service. Hopefully the trouble will be worth it in the end.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 2, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> @KammyGirl Really? Wow. I think someone had sent in like 8 strands (someone from the first wave) and they still analyzed it...maybe you can send an email saying to just go ahead and use it? Don't stress it though...it can take you longer to figure out what's wrong and you already paid for the service. Hopefully the trouble will be worth it in the end.


 
Exactly. And the thing is I sent in 3 bags from different parts of my head so I know I definitely send in more than that. I am just so upset. I know I already paid but I feel bothered by this. It takes forever to get there. It takes forever for them to tell you they got your hair. It takes forever for them to analyze the hair and then more forever to get a phone call. It really has sucked all the fun out of this for me. Maybe when I get over the annoyance I'll send some more in and not really worry about when they get back to me.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 3, 2013)

They told me the same thing.  I just sent it.  It didn't bother me.


----------



## classoohfive (Apr 3, 2013)

*02-23-2013*:



classoohfive said:


> I just received an email stating that they want me to mail in new samples because they don't do "before and afters" only "the current state" of my hair. I posted a while ago that I was about to send my samples but I was really close to doing a few treatments on my hair. The treatments are temporary and have to be used when needed. I wasn't sure when I would get my results back and I didn't want to throw off the results. Like the Roux porosity control conditioner. I was worried that it would make my hair seem normal and they'd give me the results based on that.
> 
> So I asked what to do and was told to send in samples before and after my wash with Roux and after my flat iron so they could see if the Roux was good for my hair and if I had any heat damaged. Getting the samples ready took a long time, so did separating and labeling them as they asked. That was a waste of time
> 
> ...




*03-06-2013*:


classoohfive said:


> They sent me an email that they had received my sample on the 11th. Then they sent me the email above (which I replied to the same day) on the 22nd, the day I should I have received my analysis. I still haven't heard anything back. No response to my question asking if they could use the latest sample they have (assuming they still had it) or if I have to send another one in.
> 
> I just sent them another message. So on top of getting back to me late in the first place, there's even more additional wait time with them not responding. Since they're accepting orders again that will probably add more wait time, especially if I have to mail something in again. erplexed I've been collecting new samples, but I hennaed my roots (for grays) but it really cut down on my shedding so I'm not getting much. Any other time that would be a good thing.
> 
> Maybe I should have asked them publicly on Facebook.




So on March 11th they said they would get back to me by the end of the week since they had a lot to go through. Nope.

I just mailed off a new sample and sent them another email. I didn't wait for a response to see if they'll take the new sample because I'm not accepting any analysis for the old one. The samples they've been sitting on are months old now. My hair is actually doing a lot better so whatever they were going to eventually tell me about the samples they have would be pretty much useless. I mean, it would have been nice to hear the comparisons on what my hair products did and if the flat iron did any noticeable damage but I'm more interested in what's going on with my hair _now_. Or at least not months later... 

I'm annoyed that they would accept new orders when they couldn't finish the ones they have. If I don't receive a prompt response this time around I'm just going to ask for my money back since they've wasted enough of my time by asking me to collect so much hair at different times and they couldn't even get it done after so long.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 3, 2013)

im really happy that they seem to do a thorough job with the analysis based on the reviews, it's a great service and i'm glad they take their time, but they should hire more people for logistics or something?? i dunno, i clearly don't know their situation...but you know the wait is a little long


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 9, 2013)

I received an e-mail today that my analysis is ready. I have a call scheduled for Friday. Wish me luck.


----------



## Morganite (Apr 9, 2013)

I received my email regarding the hair analysis that it's ready.. To give them a time frame to contact me... They gave me enough time to finish up my clinical for the semester.


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 9, 2013)

"_The Call_" happens tomorrow for me!  I can't wait!


----------



## BonBon (Apr 10, 2013)

^rozlipsMonaRae MorganiteHow long did it take from them receiving your hair to organizing the call?

 Good luck. Please post results


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 10, 2013)

I would say 2 - 2.5 weeks after sending in my sample.  Komaza explained to me that there are just 2 people doing the analysis and you know how we roll up in here so they are flooded.  

Trust me they are well worth the wait.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks MonaRae. 

We (previous posters) tried to prepare everyone for the delay. Instead of getting 30 orders (making up a number) over a period of 30 days where they can be spaced out, LHCF is giving them 30 orders in 2 days. It's a manual process it is going to take some time. 

Maybe by year end they will improve the process. 

Can't wait to hear your results MonaRae


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 10, 2013)

OK, had my analysis today and everything everyone is raving about is so true! They are very thorough and patient and can answer all your questions.

So my hair has good porosity and grows in great from the root but my issue is the last inch of my hair which could be the last of my relaxer or heat damage. So I need to cut the last inch _and _every 8 weeks cut 1/4 inch to maintain it. After cutting I should follow up with coconut oil on the ends. This last inch shows mid shaft splits!

*Protein *- I have fine hair and alway thought that meant stay away but it is needed and help the hair look fuller. She recommended once a month treatments or even every 2 weeks but not the hard core protein. She recommended one from their product line. I will have to get back to you on which one.

*Moisturizing *- Just water is not going to cut it. I need a conditioning base like a leave in before sealing. I should also moisturize from the ends up so that my roots don't get to greasy and weigh the hair down. 

*Boar Brush *- Not anymore! It is tearing my hair and part of the reason for my mid shaft split! Suggestion - use my hand instead to smooth the hair down or a wig brush. Also, a good gel or pudding will help lay it down.

*Exercise *- She like the fact that I exercise and said it is very good for the hair. 

*Vitamins *- YES!!!! She recommended Country Life Maxi - Hair. It has cruciferous vegetables which is very good for the hair.

I'm currently talking MineralRich and silica and she said those were good!

*Growth *- She said if after doing all this and I still notice slow growth that they have a growht serum I could use or that it could just be hormonal in which case she recommeded a product called DIM which helps to balance out the hormones. Its pricey so I don't think I'll get it but its nice to know its there.

Oh and I should add more protein into my diet, the hair didn't should lack of protein it was just a question she asked me. So I'll be upping my protein shakes!


----------



## Morganite (Apr 10, 2013)

Vanthie... I mailed my kit out March 20th (or earlier I think) and I received an email March 26th that it was received... So it took about 2-3 weeks for the final analysis.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you. They recieved mine on the 25th so would be nice if mine is done by next week


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 10, 2013)

Great analysis MonaRae, before they called did they send you pictures?


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 10, 2013)

KammyGirl No not before. Its during the call you are directed to it. But I guess if you check your account just before the call you can view it.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 12, 2013)

I had my call with Komaza today. I was really surprised and happy with the results. My porosity is normal to high and my density is medium. I had a few mid-shaft splits and a few cuticles were raised which denotes high porosity in some areas. They recommended that I use an aloe vera juice rinse once a month instead of a clarifying shampoo to help close the cuticles. She also recommended that I get my ends trimmed about 1/4 inch. She made some suggestions on hair vitamins. I currently take Hairfinity but she suggested Hair Essentials and Cysteine and that was it.

All in all she said I should continue with what I am doing because it is working. However, I have had thyroid problems and this has an impact on the thickness of the hair but the vitamins should help.

I just started taking care of my hair just 8 months ago. When I started I did not know anything and have learned so much from this forum. I plan to get another follow-up in 6 months.

Happy hair growing!!


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 12, 2013)

Do you know how they can tell the density of the hair? Is it by the amount of shed? I mean unless we include a picture...lol. Congratulations on the good results! 

My analysis isn't ready yet I guess, I'm hoping next week.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 12, 2013)

Amarilles I am not sure how they determine density but I think by the thickness of the strand. However, I could be completely wrong. I did not ask that specific question but it is a good one and I am curious now. When you have your consultation can you ask and share the response?


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmm...that would be interesting as it would mean that texture and density are somehow linked. I'll definitely ask then, I already have a little list with questions  So ready!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 12, 2013)

Just had my analysis with Jen. She is so nice. She did what she could with the little bit of hair she had to work with from me. I had actually dropped new hair in the mail the same day I got the email saying she was able to do a partial analysis with what she had. 

Bottom line for me co washing is causing my breakage. She also noticed a few bubbles in my hair and she thinks again co washing is the culprit. My hair stays wet too long. She suggested an ACV rinse this weekend to get me back on track and then if I wanted to co wash once during the week that was fine. But during the week I really should just use very little leave in and then a gel, pudding or butter to seal and style. She talked to me for a little over an hour and she was very helpful. She said she's excited to see the new hair that I sent so she can see if there is anything else that she's missing. 

She also said they won't be putting the analysis up for a while and may end up that they do about 8 a month. Thanks to us they get at least 30 every time they put it up and they still hand make all of their products so they get swamped. But she did thank us all here for all the business!


----------



## Mleah (Apr 12, 2013)

I got my analysis review today and am pleased with the process. I too didn't send in a "ton" of hair. I sent strands from my problem areas. I'll be purchasing a few things from them for sure.
BTW I've always had problems with overly porous hair but because of my final rinse with vinegar it looks like normal porosity.


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow. How often were you cowashing KammyGirl? 

I'm actually one of the few who was led here (to LHCF) from Komaza  I was looking for reviews for their analysis and this site came up, I actually forked over the cash just so that I can see the pics in this thread. Lol!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I had my call with Komaza today. I was really surprised and happy with the results. My porosity is normal to high and my density is medium. I had a few mid-shaft splits and a few cuticles were raised which denotes high porosity in some areas. They recommended that I use an aloe vera juice rinse once a month instead of a clarifying shampoo to help close the cuticles. She also recommended that I get my ends trimmed about 1/4 inch. She made some suggestions on hair vitamins. I currently take Hairfinity but she suggested Hair Essentials and Cysteine and that was it.
> 
> All in all she said I should continue with what I am doing because it is working. However, I have had thyroid problems and this has an impact on the thickness of the hair but the vitamins should help.
> 
> ...


 
Are you sure she said density and not strand size? If she said density, I think she meant to say strand size. I am guessing that you have medium strands versus fine to thick strands.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 12, 2013)

faithVA, I am looking at my written report and it says "hair: medium". However, on the phone she said hair density.


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 12, 2013)

I wondered too if they meant texture. Ohh and they give out a written report? Have they always done that?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> @faithVA, I am looking at my written report and it says "hair: medium". However, on the phone she said hair density.


 
Ok. I think she meant strand size though. You probably have medium strands.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> I wondered too if they meant texture. Ohh and they give out a written report? Have they always done that?


 
Back in the drop box days, we received a written analysis in our drop box. So in wave 1 we did.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 12, 2013)

faithVA, you are probably right. I assume it would have to be density of the strand size. Did you receive your results yet?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> @faithVA, you are probably right. I assume it would have to be density of the strand size. Did you receive your results yet?


 
My results are old. I was the first wave back last summer. Nothing new or exciting here


----------



## BonBon (Apr 12, 2013)

I got my email


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 12, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> Wow. How often were you cowashing @KammyGirl?
> 
> I'm actually one of the few who was led here (to LHCF) from Komaza  I was looking for reviews for their analysis and this site came up, I actually forked over the cash just so that I can see the pics in this thread. Lol!


 
I was co washing daily because my hair was always so dry. In the summertime it worked for me but when it cold colder my hair just got more and more dry. But I also usually use conditioner - mixed with water and oil - as my leave in instead of an actual leave in since I never found one I liked. That made my hair too wet is actually too heavy for my hair.


----------



## Ari8 (Apr 12, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Back in the drop box days, we received a written analysis in our drop box. So in wave 1 we did.


 
I didn't.  Would've been nice, too, since I can't find my notes.  *shrugs* 

(Unless I don't count as being part of "wave 1" [I purchased in July].)


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2013)

[USER=372777 said:
			
		

> Ari8[/USER];18234447]I didn't. Would've been nice, too, since I can't find my notes. *shrugs*
> 
> (Unless I don't count as being part of "wave 1" [I purchased in July].)


 
So did you get a drop box? Did the put your pictures in the drop box?


----------



## Ari8 (Apr 12, 2013)

faithVA said:


> So did you get a drop box? Did the put your pictures in the drop box?


 
Yep, got all of that.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2013)

Ari8 said:


> Yep, got all of that.


 
Then perhaps they just forgot to include it. Because that is usually what they are referring to when they speak to you.


----------



## Arian (Apr 12, 2013)

I didn't get a report either.    They are also still waiting for me to send my followup sample.

And I know I was in Wave 1...


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 13, 2013)

Well then that's great to know so I can ask for my report if they forget it! 

Can't believe they're looking to only do 8 a month and won't be back on for awhile...glad I got in when I did.


----------



## PittiPat (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh wow.  I had my hair analysis today, which was great, by the way. One thing of note for me was I always thought that my hair is coarse.  However, according to Jen, my hair is fine-medium.  Medium, yes, but fine?  Who knew?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 15, 2013)

KammyGirl
Maybe this thread needs to be moved to a members only area?  Every time someone updates, the thread is bumped.  I can imagine that the free hair section of the board has far more viewers than paying members.  At least it would stop the flood of orders so they can get caught up.erplexed

When I spoke to Jen about a week ago she mentioned putting the order link back up in about 3 weeks.



KammyGirl said:


> Just had my analysis with Jen. She is so nice. She did what she could with the little bit of hair she had to work with from me. I had actually dropped new hair in the mail the same day I got the email saying she was able to do a partial analysis with what she had.
> 
> Bottom line for me co washing is causing my breakage. She also noticed a few bubbles in my hair and she thinks again co washing is the culprit. My hair stays wet too long. She suggested an ACV rinse this weekend to get me back on track and then if I wanted to co wash once during the week that was fine. But during the week I really should just use very little leave in and then a gel, pudding or butter to seal and style. She talked to me for a little over an hour and she was very helpful. She said she's excited to see the new hair that I sent so she can see if there is anything else that she's missing.
> 
> She also said they won't be putting the analysis up for a while and may end up that they do about 8 a month. Thanks to us they get at least 30 every time they put it up and they still hand make all of their products so they get swamped. But she did thank us all here for all the business!


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 15, 2013)

Arian said:


> I didn't get a report either.    They are also still waiting for me to send my followup sample.
> 
> And I know I was in Wave 1...



Arian are you sure?  I know our analysis were around the same time.  When they go over your results they are referencing the written report.  If you have a drop box, the report is in a separate folder than the pictures.  I don't think Jenn mentioned my written report until near the end of our conversation-- recommendations are on there, etc.  So, there had to be a report on you or else how did they know what to say to you (surely it wasn't memorized).  Check your dropbox.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm still waiting for them to contact me about a call. I sent my hair in mid march, they confirmed receipt April 2,


----------



## andromeda (Apr 15, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> I'm still waiting for them to contact me about a call. I sent my hair in mid march, they confirmed receipt April 2,



Same here……


----------



## Arian (Apr 16, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @Arian are you sure?  I know our analysis were around the same time.  When they go over your results they are referencing the written report.  If you have a drop box, the report is in a separate folder than the pictures.  I don't think Jenn mentioned my written report until near the end of our conversation-- recommendations are on there, etc.  So, there had to be a report on you or else how did they know what to say to you (surely it wasn't memorized).  Check your dropbox.



virtuenow, ok, I will...Maybe I didn't pay attention.  I'll come back and edit this post if I find it.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 17, 2013)

Had to postpone Tuesday's call, so now have another slot tomorrow. 

 I don't have any images. When do people get these?


----------



## PittiPat (Apr 17, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> Had to postpone Tuesday's call, so now have another slot tomorrow.
> 
> I don't have any images. When do people get these?



I received my pictures about 30 minutes before they called me.  After the analysis, the summary was added to the back of my pictures.  All this happened on their website (once you log into your account).


----------



## BonBon (Apr 18, 2013)

EEK. Just saw my pics I can see I have a couple of really bad mid shaft splits. There's a few healthy or mostly healthy hairs. 

 I'm hoping the bad ones aren't indicative of a lot of my hair. Tears will be shed. *sigh

 30 mins to go


----------



## BonBon (Apr 18, 2013)

OK, that wasn't as bad as I thought, but very infomative

*Hair condition:* 
 -Normal to high porosity. Fine hair. 
- Weirdly she pinned my hair type as 3C mostly with some 4a  when I've always pegged it as 4 a/b/zerplexed I'm not so sure about this, but hay. However, she was reluctant to go there as she said I shouldn't really take advice just from hair type.  Things like the thickness and strands and porosity will affect peoples reviews of products which makes perfect sense.
-I have the beginnings of quite a few mid shaft splits. She said it was a common finding among textured hair and what I needed to do is prevent these weak spots from breaking. Also to try not to create more mid shaft splits from manipulation/combing.

* Mistakes I had made:*
- Not using protein. She suggested 1x, or 2x per month and said it was important for my hair. Especially if I go on to flat iron in the future. She didn't want to promote Aphogee as she wasn't impressed with their results when viewing users slides. 
- I lost some hair in the past from flat ironing and she said it was because I had flat ironed still damp hair  Basically it created bubbles and boiled it or something, eek! That makes sense.
- Detangling/combing without a detangler. She said this is probably why I have mid shaft splits.
- She doesn't think I wash my hair enough. Although she seemed surprised when I told her. 

*Recommendations:*
- Have a few split ends but they are very short so suggested a 1/4 trim and so on every 8 weeks. 
- My hair is very soft and fine so she said I should have no problem straightening in the future on a low heat. She said to start on 300 and see how that goes. 
- Detangler - their own Aloe spray. Also she said I should use a leave in conditioner.
- Wash once per week. She thinks my breakage during manipulation will cease when I incorporate the protien and leave in/detangler/deep condition.
- ACV 1 x per month to lay the cuticle down. I may use my porosity control, but forgot to ask her opinion of it!


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 19, 2013)

Vanthie what did you use to detangle with before if not condish, dried hair? And how did they figure you weren't washing enough? 

I haven't gotten my appointment email yet but hopefully next week. Today makes 14 business days that they contacted me, and the email instructed me to wait 14.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 19, 2013)

I feel embarrassed to say nothing lol. 

 I did try the detangling methods on youtube a few times, but failed to find a product that gave me that "slip/like butter" that everyone talks about and gave up.  I use a moisturizing spray, but it doesn't do all that much. Guess will have to try harder to find the right product. 

 Oh the washing thing... I have seen in previous results that some people were alerted to their hair being co washed. With mine, I was the one who asked her about washing. She seemed surprised at my frequency, as if she hadn't noticed, or something. Still wanted me to change to once per week though.

 Don't worry. My wait was advised to be 10 days, but was actually 15 days before they finished. Am sure yours will be next week sometime


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 23, 2013)

coyacoy said:


> @virtuenow....sure, here's an update:
> 
> Komaza products I continue to use:
> 
> ...



coyacoy what do the products above smell like?  TIA


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

^^I have the protein strengthener but I haven't used it yet. Excited to try it even though I hate sitting under a dryer. I have the Vitamin Reign and used it for the first time on Saturday. I want to use it more but my hair is in finger coils and I don't want to frizz them up to fast. But looking forward to using it more consistently.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 23, 2013)

faithVA said:


> ^^I have the protein strengthener but I haven't used it yet. Excited to try it even though I hate sitting under a dryer. I have the Vitamin Reign and used it for the first time on Saturday. I want to use it more but my hair is in finger coils and I don't want to frizz them up to fast. But looking forward to using it more consistently.



faithVA what do the two products you have smell like?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

[USER=299138 said:
			
		

> MileHighDiva[/USER];18292087]faithVA what do the two products you have smell like?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



 I don't know  I'm don't pay attention to smell unless they stink  That is why I didn't answer. If I get home before coyacoy posts I will smell them and tell you. I like the way all of the Komaza products smell but I would have to have the bottle in front of me to tell you what they smell like.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @faithVA what do the two products you have smell like?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


 
Ok, both the Protein Strengthener and the Vitamin Reign smell floral. They are both pretty soft floral scents. The Vitamin Reign smells like a bouquet and the Protein Strengthener smells like rose petals. 

Let me know if that is right coyacoy


----------



## andromeda (Apr 23, 2013)

andromeda said:


> Same here……


 Still waiting


----------



## ronie (Apr 24, 2013)

Finally mailed my samples today. Waiting.


----------



## beloved1bx (Apr 24, 2013)

This is going to be a long post, so I will break it up into multiple posts.

So I was part of the March group that did the hair analysis.  I had been keeping an eye on this thread since it first started.  I was actually inspired by virtuenow 's report about her analysis.  She mentioned that Jenn thought she might have some folliculitis (inflammation of the scalp).  I had just started experiencing ongoing tenderness/soreness of the scalp.  It would feel that way regardless if I was touching it or manipulating my hair.  Deeper in to March, I would also experience sometimes a burning/stinging sensation throughout my scalp.  I have always been a heavy shedder (much to my chagrin), but things seemed have kicked up a notch.  The density of my hair was definitely less than what it had been 2 months prior.  So the shedding combined with the weird feeling on my scalp made me think this wasn't normal.  I wondered if I possibly had some scalp inflammation going on, so I decided to do the analysis and see what feedback I would get.

*Timeline* - this is a very looong process

3/5 - purchased hair analysis.  They were also giving away samples of the shea butter lotion, which I included in my order.

3/8 - received the shea butter sample, was a little dissappointed that the hair analysis info was not included.

3/9 - received another she butter sample (this must have been a glitch).  I was worried that there had been a mix up with my order and sent them an email, saying so and asking about the hair analysis.  I never received a response.

3/19 - (2 weeks after purchase) after returning from a long weekend, I saw that I had received the hair analysis envelope.  I was a little annoyed because it's just a regular letter envelope with a forever stamp on it.  I wish I could have used my own envelope so that I could have sent my samples in earlier.  Seemed to me they had purposely waited to mail these out, I guess so that they could catch up on things at work.

3/20 - mailed out my sample.  I had already collected it a week prior.

3/25 - got an e-mail that they had received my sample.  They said that I should receive my results in 10 business day (2 weeks).

4/9 - received an e-mail from Jenn saying that my results were ready.  She said thanks for my patience and mentioned that there are only 2 of them that work on the analysis, and each one takes up to 4 hours.  I scheduled my call for the following evening.

There's a reason as to why I am only now posting my results, which I will talk about later.


----------



## beloved1bx (Apr 24, 2013)

*My hair*: Relaxed 4b

*Hair Collection*: I shampooed, deep conditioned and did an ACV rinse at the end as I usually do.  I put in a little leave in because I didn't think I'd be able to detangle easily without it.  I then detangled with a long tooth comb. 

I sent 6 separate sandwich bags with shed hair.  I labeled them front left, front right, back left, back right, front crown and nape.  This is completely NOT necessary.  It's just something I did, just in case she could see any differences.  My edges have been pretty sparse for years.

*Analysis*:

Jenn was the person who did my analysis.  The pictures were supposed to be in my account when I logged into kamazacare's website, but they were not.  She then e-mailed them to me in a PDF doc to save time, so that we could continue with our convo.  

She told me she saw quite a bit of breakage (sigh).  She said that my hair was of normal to high porosity.  I was content with that.  I had figured out last year that I probably had high porosity hair and started doing acv rinses every week and protein treatments at least every 2 weeks.  I'm hoping that helped and that's why my hair wasn't showing as being super high porosity. She said the root of my hair was pretty healthy, which I was pleasantly surprised to hear.  There were a few slides where some areas of my hair strand got skinny and then widened out again.  She said this could be from from excess styling, manipulation, and/or relaxing.  She said that I had medium strands, which I found surprising.  I always thought I definitely had fine strands.  Perhaps that belief has more to do with the breakage I've experience and that fact that my hair isn't as dense as I would like it to be.  She also recommended that I trim a 1/4 inch.  

I told her about the shedding and the tenderness I had experienced over the last month or so.  I also mentioned that I was anemic and that I had been told years ago I had PCOS.  She said that she would do some 'homework' and then send my write-up the following day.  That day I had decided to go to the derm.  I had been putting that off because visually my scalp looks fine - no flaking, scaling, redness, etc.  My appt wasn't that productive.  She did order bloodwork, and Jenn asked that I keep her updated with the findings.

I got the results of my bloodwork last week.  I have slight hyperthyroidism and my ANA test came back positive.  This means there was an elevated presence of antibodies in my system, which can be indicative of an autoimmune disease.  They referred me to a rhuematologist just to make sure there wasn't anything going on.  I emailed Jenn about my bloodwork results.  

I had my rhuematologist appt yesterday.  They did their own bloodwork, and after saying no to a list of symptoms, he could not clinically diagnose me with lupus (which I guess was suggested).

I emailed Jenn yesterday because it had been 2 weeks since my phone call with her and I had not received my write-up.  She e-mailed me back today saying my write up was ready.  She included a list of foods I should eat, and that I take Country Maxi Hair Vitamins, and Cysteine.  She recommended Komazacare's Matani Leave-in conditioner and Repair Spray to add strength to my hair.  I'm thinking of ordering these and I'm also eyeing their 'stinky stuff'.  She also said they sent me a concoction to help with my soreness, which I really appreciate.  

It's pretty much taken me 2 months to get this analysis, but Jenn seems to really care about her work and likes to the be thorough.  And I appreciated that she asked me to keep her informed when I had my doctor's visits.  I just think they seem to have some issues with the customer service logistics of everything.  

I know that this is the longest post of life, but I really appreciated others who shared all the details of their analysis, so I wanted to do the same.


----------



## Morganite (Apr 24, 2013)

Good Evening Ladies... Sorry I've been M.I.A. but I've been studying for finals and finishing up my clinical. Haven't had the time to post my Komaza Hair Analysis.. I'll definitely promise by the end of this week to post.


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 25, 2013)

So I decided to go all out and use the Komaza products exclusively so I got the following:

Moja Shampoo
Olive Moisture Mask
Protein Hair Strengthener
Matani Leave-In Conditioner
Shea Butter Hiar Lotion

I was very impressed with the service and want to support them as much as I can.  I'm ready to grow some hair!


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my consultation. I got the email confirming receipt of my sample on 4/2 and they said it should be ready within 14 business days. Well it's been 17 business days..... 

I knew it was going to be a long wait and I'm trying to be patient, but my goodness it's almost been 2 months since I placed my order! Between the fiasco of me not receiving my kit, then having them resend it only to see it's just a basic envelope with a stamp.... Seriously?! This whole process has been frustrating. Hopefully it's worth it and they give me some good insight into the issues I've been having on my HHG.


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 25, 2013)

Hold on ChemistryGirl It will be well worth the wait!


----------



## classoohfive (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't feel like going back and quoting my posts, but after months I'm finally getting my call on Friday.  I just can't find my list of questions to ask that I had wrote up after reading this whole thread because it was so long ago.


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 25, 2013)

ChemistryGirl said:


> I'm still waiting for my consultation. I got the email confirming receipt of my sample on 4/2 and they said it should be ready within 14 business days. Well it's been 17 business days.....


We in the same exact boat. My confirmation was sent on 4/2 also and was also told 14 days. It's quite a wait but then I read posts like beloved1bx 's and yeah...they really seem to put their hearts into it. I see no reason why they should even care about test results and doctor visits and yet they do. Gotta respect that. 

So the pictures are put up on the website nowadays or they still use Dropbox?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 25, 2013)

Will the next few ladies to have their calls find out when they're going to open it up again?  TIA


----------



## beloved1bx (Apr 25, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> We in the same exact boat. My confirmation was sent on 4/2 also and was also told 14 days. It's quite a wait but then I read posts like @beloved1bx 's and yeah...they really seem to put their hearts into it. I see no reason why they should even care about test results and doctor visits and yet they do. Gotta respect that.
> 
> So the pictures are put up on the website nowadays or they still use Dropbox?



yup, I was _very _annoyed with this process prior to my conversation with Jenn.  But once I did speak to her, she did really seem interested in my concerns. More so than the doctor I went to.  I do think there could have been better communication from the company.  I know I wasn't the only person who complained about an e-mail going unanswered, which is a no-no.  Maybe they need to hire a temp or something to help manage their cases, and update/communicate with their hair analysis customers.

Anyway, I hope they get back to you soon.


----------



## classoohfive (Apr 25, 2013)

beloved1bx said:


> yup, I was _very _annoyed with this process prior to my conversation with Jenn.  But once I did speak to her, she did really seem interested in my concerns. More so than the doctor I went to. * I do think there could have been better communication from the company.  I know I wasn't the only person who complained about an e-mail going unanswered, which is a no-no.*  Maybe they need to hire a temp or something to help manage their cases, and update/communicate with their hair analysis customers.
> 
> Anyway, I hope they get back to you soon.




I agree.  People should send in their suggestions. I said in one of my previous posts that I'll gladly do a follow up if the results are worth it BUT only if they really improve their methods of handing the orders. I know things happen but the wait almost made it not worth it, especially since I had to send in new samples because the ones they had were so old and my hair is acting different now. Based on the results people have posted it's a great service, if they take some suggestions (I hope everyone has shared their suggestions with them) and make the service more efficient I'll keep using and recommending them.


----------



## classoohfive (Apr 26, 2013)

I had my phone call with Rene. Actually two calls, she thought of a suggestion and called me back. She's awesome. I have a stack of notes in front of me, so I may have to come back and update later.   Sorry, this post is a bit all over the place like the notes I took. I wrote down so much more than I posted.



When she did the analysis she didn't know I was texlaxed, so she was confused after seeing the two textures and so many single strand knots (some are about 9 1/2 inches from my scalp) which aren't so common with relaxed hair. She looked closer and was surprised to see that I still had some curl pattern, it all made sense when I told her I don't leave the relaxer on long enough. It also explained the breakage. 

Speaking of breakage: Rene stated that I have hair from 10 to 15 inches long. It's normal for there to be a difference based on where the hair is located; however, the huge difference is most likely due to my breakage in the back. I'll address this more later.



She said when I go fully natural I'm going to have issues that come with low porosity, so if I research beforehand I should be able to manage and not freak out when it happens. I'm not surprised, my nape has some all natural spots due to breakage and it causes me the most issues.




Slides (see the attachments)
I wasn't going to share any slides but these ones are cool. You can see the difference in thickness between my texlaxed hair and natural hair. It doesn't seem like much close up, it really is when you consider how much more thickness that adds on my entire scalp.


My hair:

I'm transitioning from texlaxed to natural. I think.  
I'm 48 weeks post


My issues:

Figuring out what to put on my hair and when
Dryness (mostly in the back)
Breakage (mostly in the back)
Single Strand knots (mostly in the back)
Mid-shaft splits (combo breaker!  these are actually on the sides, not the back)



Results:
*She said that my hair is healthy and it seems like I know what I'm doing.* When she said that I thought she had pulled up someone else's slides.   The reason I'm having issues is because of the two textures. I was aware of how fragile the point between chemically treated hair and new growth is because I've always stretched for long periods of time (never this long!), but for me my issue is the difference in porosity. *My natural hair is low porosity and my texlaxed hair is normal to high.* Rene said the "high" is due to some mid-shaft splits. So yeah, *I thought my hair was badly damaged and I was going to have to cut it off because NOTHING gets it to act right, but it just seems bad due to the difference in porosity*.


At first she told me to "cater to" my texlaxed hair since I have more of it, but she changed her mind and said to focus on my natural hair. So if they're begging for different things, *I should focus on what my natural hair asks for*. My texlaxed hair won't be perfect, yet it will work well enough with my regi. 


*My hair is doing much better compared to the old samples (from December and early January)*. *She did notice that it's growing in thinner, I've noticed too.* The actual strand is a little thinner, not "thinning" in the sense that I'm losing my hair. Apparently *hair can change every 5 - 7 years*. I thought I was having internal issues, nope, normal. 

She noticed that the left side is thinner (as in the amount of hair) than the rest of my head. I mentioned that a few years ago I was getting horrible headaches which I think were stressed related, and my hair thinned a lot on that side. She said it's probably from stress because I don't seem to be having other issues. In fact, most of those mid-shaft splits, including the worst one, are on my right side. erplexed  Aside from those mid-shaft splits (the protein should help stop them from advancing), the roots are healthy. There was one on the left side that almost had no bulb, she wants to keep an eye on it. It was the only one like that in the sample, so I may be okay. *For stress she said to keep taking my B-complex vitamins. Even if I don't take all of my vitamins regularly (which I admitted to), I should ALWAYS take the B-Complex.* I'm NGL, I took it right after I typed that sentence. 


We both agree that most of my issues are in the back.   *She said that most people who have hair issues have them in either the crown or the nape, so she wasn't surprised.* Again, she thinks the breakage there is due to the difference in textures and porosity. My hair in this area has always been resistant to anything I do (moisturizing, flat ironing, deep conditioning, etc), but I thought I had some how damaged it and needed to cut it off. Actually, she said she noticed I had trimmed and shouldn't need to for another 2 months.  The most surprising thing about the whole phone call, I expected a "chop it off" recommendation. I'm glad she told me, if left up to me I was going to do much more than that. I actually cut about an inch from my front twists two days ago.  She said that if I want to get down to my natural hair sooner I should trim 4-6 weeks instead, at 1/4 - 1/2 inches each time.


----------



## classoohfive (Apr 26, 2013)

New Regimen:

*Protein Treatment every two weeks*. When my hair is one texture again (either natural or texlaxed), I can cut this back to every 3 months. This explains why by the time I thought I knew how much my hair needed protein, I thought I was wrong when it was just more of a different porosity growing. Oh, and there was an ingredient in my Aphogee 2-Step that she didn't like, so no more of that.

*Shampoo once a week*. I don't do it enough because I fear dryness, this new regimen should help with that. Also, she doesn't want me to use a clarifying shampoo as much, which I do every month or so.

*Alternating between a creamy protein leave-in and moisturizing wet leave-in.* I'm really glad she told me, I've been going back and forth trying to figure out which type of leave-in my hair needs and how often. Protein or moisture, creamy or wet. Turns out I need a bit of everything.  She also told me which products I already own to mix up for my moisturizing leave-in.

*Twists*: I actually just started doing these recently, on and off as a style. Style aside, she wants me to twist my hair every night in 4 large ones instead of braiding. This will help keep the strands from tangling, so less touching my hair.

*Finger detangling*: I stopped doing this as much once I began texlaxing. She suggests that I cut back on using a comb since my hair is weak in certain spots. My hair is not overprocessed so it's most likely from manipulation. 

*Flat Ironing*: This is just a special occasion thing. She gave me tips for this, including adding gel to my hair after washing, tying it down, and then sitting under a dryer. This is so it's stretched (less tangles, no need to blow dry, less SSK, and I can use less heat) and dries faster (especially the low porosity sections). Rene said that when my hair is one texture, even if it's just flat ironed, I should notice the breakage stopping the very next day. She's only worried about me ruining the curl of my natural hair so she doesn't want me to do this throughout my transition. 

She also gave me a list of ingredients to look for. I love that she did this instead of telling me what to buy (I did ask about some of their products, and I will be buying some later). That way when I do buy something new I can lower the risk of getting something I don't like by knowing what ingredients my hair needs most. 


No More/Less of:

*Cowashing*: No more. It doesn't work on my low porosity sections. It takes a lot for my hair to accept product, so the co-washing isn't doing much when it comes to moisture. Plus, it takes too long for that hair to get wet, and when it does get wet it takes too long to dry. So when I go to add my products, my hair is too wet to absorb them. Then it shrinks up on itself when it does dry, leading to more SSK.

I co-washed 2 days ago because I didn't have time to DC and needed to restyle my hair.  Oops. Now I know. 


 *Clarifying*: Less of this. Without cowashing I shouldn't need to do it as much. Plus, I need to find the right "wetness" for my hair to be stretched after washing but not too wet that it doesn't absorb products. When I stop overloading my texlaxed hair with product I don't need while my NG is thristy  I should find myself clarifying less. 

*Skipping Deep Conditioning*: I was actually co-washing more to make up for when I couldn't DC.

*Ignoring Roux Porosity Control Conditioner*: I purchased this for use with my relaxers or before the rare flat iron. I NEVER use it. When I was texlaxing I was stretching for at least 4 months at a time. I only flat ironed once in the last ~1.5 years. I think I used it twice last year. Rene LOVES what it did to my hair, she wants me to use it every two weeks. *From using a product 2 - 3 times a year to every two weeks.* 

*Buns/Ponytails*: Rene agrees that these are great for quick styles but the stress in the same areas is bad. I was alternating where my bun/pony is, it's not enough for my hair. I just need to do them less often. She said this should also help with the hair loss in the back.

*Stressing over SSK*: She said these are normal with our hair type and not to bother cutting them unless I _1) notice one while doing my hair and I feel like getting it_ or _2) it's wrapping around other hair and causing knots._ *Rene said that searching and destroying them isn't worth it unless they're causing issues.* They may bug me, but they're normal and I'd drive myself crazy trying to get them. She said she actually gets them more often than I do.




Rene was really helpful. She stated that if I had any issues I was free to email or call her. She was very knowledge about hair and I thought it was awesome that she was so interested in what she was learning by looking at our samples. It was just odd hearing people speak hair terminology when I'm only used to reading it on hair sites. I will check in later and gladly order another analysis in the future once they work out the waiting time. Each person has about 50 slides each, which takes about 5 hours. She also checks the root and end of EACH strand. They put a lot of time into their work for the best results. The results are worth it.


----------



## classoohfive (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay, I'm done.  I probably repeated some stuff because I was going back and adding information from my notes all over the place.  Sorry about that.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Apr 26, 2013)

classoohfive said:


> Okay, I'm done.  I probably repeated some stuff because I was going back and adding information from my notes all over the place.  Sorry about that.



Thanks for taking the time to share your results! The slides are cool! Now I can't wait for my analysis. *taps feet and twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Morganite (Apr 27, 2013)

So I had my analysis with Jenn on Wednesday April 17th. To beginning she had my log on to my account to view my results but it wasn't successful so she decided to email me my pictures and final assessment. (Attachments below)

Hair Analysis:
My hair: High to Normal Porosity; Medium Thickness strands; she discovered that I have approximately 4-5 inches of new growth. I was a bit skeptical about that so I told her I’m working with 3 different types of textures currently (new growth, tex-lax & bone straight hair) since I’m transitioning from natural. She said didn’t notice that but she still confirmed 4 inches of new growth. Then a light bulb in my head came on and I confirmed it as well the nape grows super fast then the front and sides of my hair. 

She observed and viewed 12 different slides of hair to confirm 6 slides. The end result was mostly breakage and lifted cuticles. Jenn stated that I should incorporate my protein into my regimen (Protein Rx [[Light/Mild]] every 2 week or once a month... depends on how it makes my hair feels or strength of the protein) to bind the 3 textures to minimize the breakage. The types of protein she recommend were hydrolyzed proteins (keratin, collagen, animal protein, etc). She also recommends that I use products that cater to repairing my hair to fill the weak spots (the elbows—slides) . For leave-in conditioners, she stated that I should use protein based that has hydrolyzed proteins as well but avoid the ones that has keratin.

My hair follicles are weak and should be filled with protein to balance my moisture level and minimize the breakage. Jenn said the root in one of the slides looks healthy and thick but does have the potential to become thicker. So she said I should continue massaging my scalp and feeding it with vitamins to stimulate the follicles.

She didn’t comment too much on shampoo but she said I should wash every week. Jenn was really happy about the oils I mix up using Indian powders (Amla, Tulsi, Neem, and Shikakai) and the usage of organic aloe Vera on my scalp to fight inflammation. She loves my vitamin and essential oil Reggie: Peppermint, Lavender, Eucalyptus, and Cedar wood, Country Life Maxi Hair, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E, Iron, Collagen and Bamboo Tea. But she recommends that I add more MSM, L- Cysteine and Green Super food. 

She said I’m ready for a trim (currently) and should trim each 6-8 weeks ¼ trim. After every trim I should apply coconut or hemp seed oil to the ends to strengthen and keep the ends stronger- longer. I don’t need to M& S every day but every other day. She recommended some products from the Komaza hair line such as Protein hair strengthener, the Matani lines and vitamin reign as a leave in treatment.

She stated that I need to do an ACV rinse every month to bring the Ph balance back to normal opposite my protein treatments after shampooing my hair and I must rinse. 

Jenn believed I should braid my hair at night to avoid breakage because when I sleep without braiding my hair and just tying it back it causes a weak point when I have to style my hair the next day. I told her I’m going to braid my hair she said to make sure I do a protein treatment before braiding my hair. But overall she was please with my hair, she really took the time to listen to my mix-ology of oils and aloe cures. She said I was doing everything right just need to work on my protein. I really appreciated the warmth and care she took with me. She was so eager to listen to my trials and errors in my 1 year hair journey. She said if I have any questions just email her and she’ll respond back. I anticipated my call from Komaza and I was SATISIFED!!!

However, I still don’t know my hair type but I think I’m 4a/b in the front/side and 3c in the back.

Sorry ladies for the LLLLOOONNNNGGGG post... Lol! But I have pics!


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed feedback ladies!

Also...has anyone noticed the note they added to the hair analysis page?


> _Note: We only accept a certain amount of hair analysis per month. After we have reached our limit for the month we deactivate it for the remaining of that month and activate it the following month. This allows us to give each hair analysis the personal attention that is needed.
> 
> If you are not able to add the Personal Hair Analysis to your cart it has been deactivated for the month and will not be available until the 7th of the following month. Thank you for understanding_.


So they'll be back on the 7th it seems, those interested...be ready! (If I get my call sometime this lifetime I'll ask them about it )


----------



## southerncitygirl (Apr 29, 2013)

i'm happy that everybody is having positive results...komaza is a lovely line her protein strengthener, and moisture mists are nice (califa, aloe my hair, coconut). the shea lotion and coconut curl lotions are nice moisturizers/leave-ins but not much slip if that's a need  for ya.  for those who are transitioning are having issues with their reggie this is money that saved from having to buy 50-11 products.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 29, 2013)

classoohfive

 Hey, what porosity did she say you have?

 I have Roux too lying in my bathroom, but never use it At what step do you apply it during your wash routine?


----------



## classoohfive (Apr 30, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> classoohfive
> 
> Hey, what porosity did she say you have?
> 
> I have Roux too lying in my bathroom, but never use it At what step do you apply it during your wash routine?





Vanthie 

My natural hair is low porosity, my texlaxed hair is normal to high. That's why I've been having a rough time with my hair lately. I thought I was high porosity this whole time so I've been applying products to my natural hair the same as my texlaxed hair and wonder why things weren't working. erplexed 


I always have better results following up my Roux with a deep condition.  That applies to even before my transition, low or high porosity it seems like my hair needs that extra moisture after. I had purchased it to use before texlaxing because it claims help the relaxer take more evenly but I don't think I used it every time  When I did use it to help with my relaxer I would still follow it up with that DC. 


She did say that when I go back to one texture (natural or texlaxed) that I would need to use the Roux less since it's mostly being using to strengthen the point between the two strands. If your hair is doing okay it seems like you wouldn't have to use it as often as she recommended for me at the moment (every two weeks).


----------



## disgtgyal (Apr 30, 2013)

Still waiting on my analysis. They sent me an email April 2 stating they received my sample so much for 14 business days...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2013)

When does she have the service to purchase?  I tried to buy last month on the 7th and then on 8th but still wasn't available.  I sent an email and she told me 3 weeks will be available for purchase and still wasn't.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2013)

Ugh just called and nice lady explained that they are behind and won't have analysis to purchase until June :-(


----------



## BonBon (May 1, 2013)

IMO They need to raise their prices ASAP. I think a lot of the wait time problems could be solved by having the money to employ a few more analysts and admin.

 Although I love how cheap it was to get a hair analysis, I think they are under pricing the service and their time. I can't believe they included the follow up before. Don't get me wrong, I was disappointed when they withdrew it , but still that price was WAY too low for two assessments.


----------



## sharifeh (May 6, 2013)

It's been two months since I ordered (march 5) and nothing. I'm so over this. I know they're busy but at least have the transparency to like give a timeline or tell me where I am on the list.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## disgtgyal (May 6, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> It's been two months since I ordered (march 5) and nothing. I'm so over this. I know they're busy but at least have the transparency to like give a timeline or tell me where I am on the list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Same here I sent mine in March and still waiting, I'm feeling like asking for a refund


----------



## daviine (May 6, 2013)

Looks like the Komaza yahoo email has been hacked. Did anyone else get the random email with the suspicious looking link? Don't click!


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2013)

daviine said:


> Looks like the Komaza yahoo email has been hacked. Did anyone else get the random email with the suspicious looking link? Don't click!


 
Yes I got it this evening. Agree.. Don't click the link


----------



## mrs.reese (May 7, 2013)

Ok thanks o hot it and agreed it looked janky


----------



## daviine (May 7, 2013)

I messaged them on their FB page to let them know.


----------



## classoohfive (May 7, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> It's been two months since I ordered (march 5) and nothing. I'm so over this. I know they're busy but at least have the transparency to like give a timeline or tell me where I am on the list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




A lot of us had that complaint, busy or not they should still take a minute to keep people updated. When I heard from them (after contacting them first) it made me feel _a little _bit better about waiting. Not hearing anything at all is just irritating. I was going to say that you should send them an email, but it looks like they've been comprised. Maybe hit them up on Facebook in a private message and ask? They were at least able to let me know a time frame.


----------



## Amarilles (May 7, 2013)

I feel like a forgotten orphan  It doesn't look like they did anyone's analysis last week... seems like a lot of us got that April 2nd email stating to wait 14 days. 

I hope they get to us soon!


----------



## disgtgyal (May 8, 2013)

Got an email finally for my phone appointment


----------



## StarScream35 (May 13, 2013)

Is this hair analysis even worth the wait?? My girlfriend wants to order it but she is scared because of the wait times.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 13, 2013)

I noticed they have products on http://www.sagenaturalceuticals.com/shop/index.php?family=Komaza-Care.  Maybe, they had to focus on ramping up production of of their products, in lieu of, the analysis service.


----------



## virtuenow (May 13, 2013)

StarScream35 said:


> Is this hair analysis even worth the wait?? My girlfriend wants to order it but she is scared because of the wait times.



It was worth it for me.  I read the thread and was well versed on the fact that there may be an extended wait.  It wasn't that big of a deal.  The results and the advice were, however, a big deal-- priceless.


----------



## classoohfive (May 14, 2013)

StarScream35 said:


> Is this hair analysis even worth the wait?? My girlfriend wants to order it but she is scared because of the wait times.




I'm happy with my analysis and I learned a lot. The wait time may not be as bad since they're limiting the amount of orders they take per month.


----------



## disgtgyal (May 14, 2013)

Just got done with my analysis and yes it was worth the wait, I learned a lot. I personally thought my hair was much worse than it actually is especially since when life gets busy my hair is the first thing to be neglected. Basically my issues are high porosity and I have about damage only 2" from ends. I do have some areas that grow in thinner and that may be from inflammation on the scalp in those particular areas. I need to increase my intake of water I only drink 1 cup a day. That's all I remember off the top of my head. Although the wait time is crazy long I think I'll do this service one or maybe twice a year.


----------



## bestblackgirl (May 15, 2013)

Well I had my phone call today, and I have to say that it was well worth the wait. I sent my sample at the end of March and I got the call today.  First of, she made me appreciate my natural hair. I hated my natural hair and but she is in looooooovveee with my hair and the whole 75 minutes for phone call, she kept repeating it over and over again.

---She said that she measured my natural hair at over 1 millimeter, but the average hair width and every hair she has measured before were between .065 milimeter to .083 milimeter. So mine is very thick and a lot. I already knew that. 

---Another thing I learned is that my hair is actually 3c/4a, but all this time I thought it was 4zzz and brillo like. She said it is because I do not know how to bring out the curls and work with my texture and because my natural and relaxed hair are drastically different, it may seem that way.

My relaxed hair is breaking due to overprocessing and many hair she studied under the miscroscope didn't have any cuticle around them, that is how bad my relaxed hair is, I have to start over from the beginning. 

I always had the desire to be natural, but because my natural and relaxed hair is so drastically different, I always ended up relaxing around 12-16 weeks post, she told me how to take care of my natural hair and my relaxed hair, the products to use, and regimen to follow. 

She encouraged me to use silicon for my hair, I need it, flat iron once a week or maybe twice, to lay down the fraying due to my lack of cuticle, so those wiry thing do not do any more damage to my other strands.

It was such an enlightening conversation and she was in no rush and took the time to explain everything. 

She gave me a regimen to follow for my next wash on Sunday and she will call me back on Tuesday to see how it went, so she can give me more regimen or change some things.  I am so happy. I have decided to transition because I have the type of natural hair that everyone would die to have according to her. If it doesnt work out I will textlaxed at the end of the year. She said normally people's relaxed hair that are so damaged due overprocess crumble in her hands when she touches them, but my hair didnt do that, which means it can endure a lot.

Off to go implement what she told me. I plan to start over and grow a beautiful head of hair.


----------



## ronie (May 15, 2013)

bestblackgirl said:


> Well I had my phone call today, and I have to say that it was well worth the wait. *I sent my sample at the end of March and I got the call today.*  First of, she made me appreciate my natural hair. I hated my natural hair and but she is in looooooovveee with my hair and the whole 75 minutes for phone call, she kept repeating it over and over again.
> 
> ---She said that she measured my natural hair at over 1 millimeter, but the average hair width and every hair she has measured before were between .065 milimeter to .083 milimeter. So mine is very thick and a lot. I already knew that.
> 
> ...


 So i should expect mine all at the end of the month. Sent mines april 24. Based on your analysis, i would like to see you go natural too. I am envious of your thickness.


----------



## Amarilles (May 15, 2013)

I had my consultation today too! My timeline was:

*3/25* - shipped hair
*4/2* - hair received
*5/8* - email to schedule consultation
*5/15* - consultation

My consultation was shorter than most I think, about half an hour but I'm happy! Everything was carefully addressed, we went over every picture and then through the questions on the questionnaire and then through my own questions.

My hair is very thick/coarse, it's .0105 - .0138 milometer but I don't understand milometer so now I wish I had gotten the reading in millimeters instead!  I have damage to the last 3 inches of my relaxed hair which are chewed and frail. They show signs of breakage, wear, high porosity, lifted cuticles, all that good stuff. The roots are healthy, no signs of hair loss or thinning. The natural hair is very strong and normal in porosity whereas the relaxed parts are high. She said the hair was 3C. I do have 4A-sized curls too though.

The call wasn't long as there wasn't a whole lot to address, she liked my exercising, water intake, vitamins. She suggested I take probiotics for my scalp issues (mild seborrheic dermatitis, oiliness, sticky dandruff mess). Definitely suggested a big chop (lol) and we spoke about my timing/when I might go for it. I explained that I don't moisturize my hair the way a 100% natural would because that would mess up my braidouts and I'd have to rebraid daily, she was cool with that but recommended daily moisture from a light spray once I'm all natural. She loved that I don't use any kind of heat. Surprisingly (to me) she liked that I implemented a shampoo in my regimen. I explained that I was very choosy and picked a shampoo containing only one sulfate (because again, my scalp gets so gross) and she was 100% on board. She said to use it weekly.

On my written report there are all sorts of added goodies of things to eat and products that may further benefit my strands. I'm super happy with the experience and definitely recommend it despite the wait! 

Below is a pretty neat pic...they used a different microscope for this view. My natural hair is in the middle vs a ton of relaxed strands.







The rest of the pics are boring. I thought surely I'd get at least an SSK but nah. Below are healthy roots/fat bulbs and then breakage/need a trim (or more like a BC, lol)


----------



## virtuenow (May 15, 2013)

Okay, before I read any further, I did a quick search on the average diameter of human hair. It ranges from .04 and .25 millimeters, averaging normally 0.1 millimeters. @Amarilles The word "milometer" is the same thing as speedometer-- it's used to measure distance as in mileage. Perhaps you meant micrometer--- which seems to be a more common way of measuring the diameter of hair. Wow, all of these new analysis sound really good , off to finish reading.

ETA: Those pics are really cool.  So the ones at the bottom are your relaxed?  Wow, big difference.  I want to see my hair under this new microscope!


----------



## Phoenix14 (May 15, 2013)

I can't wait until they open up the orders again


----------



## Amarilles (May 15, 2013)

virtuenow you know I was finding the same thing on Google. But she actually wrote my hair's thickness by email and she uses "milometer." I too wondered if it was a typo...I guess I will reply asking her to help me understand the measurement. I'll update on her reply.

And yes the first pic is all relaxed hair except for the really dark middle strand. In the last pic (with three images) the new scope shows relaxed hair, and a particularly bad case of breakage. Those shimmery/sparkly white specks and dents on the strands are the busted, messed up cuticles.

ETA: I'm not sure if it's a new microscope but it's a different one. I of course asked about their microscopes and she said they have/use 3 different high powered scopes for different purposes. I now want one of each kind


----------



## Incognitus (May 16, 2013)

bestblackgirl said:


> Well I had my phone call today, and I have to say that it was well worth the wait. I sent my sample at the end of March and I got the call today.  First of, she made me appreciate my natural hair. I hated my natural hair and but she is in looooooovveee with my hair and the whole 75 minutes for phone call, she kept repeating it over and over again.
> 
> ---She said that she measured my natural hair at over 1 millimeter, but the average hair width and every hair she has measured before were between .065 milimeter to .083 milimeter. So mine is very thick and a lot. I already knew that.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I never considered that they'd be hair typing as well....


----------



## bestblackgirl (May 17, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> Interesting. I never considered that they'd be hair typing as well....



 If you ask what your hair type is, she will tell you. She still had extra hair in her position that she went back to, to double check my hair type while we were talking.


----------



## mamaore (May 18, 2013)

Does anyone know when they will take new orders. I've slept on this for too long!


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 18, 2013)

According to their website they will continue taking orders for a hair analysis beginning on June 17th.


----------



## coyacoy (May 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Ok, both the Protein Strengthener and the Vitamin Reign smell floral. They are both pretty soft floral scents. The Vitamin Reign smells like a bouquet and the Protein Strengthener smells like rose petals.
> 
> Let me know if that is right @coyacoy


 
hey there faithVA and MileHighDiva - so sorry for the delayed response!  I have been away from LHCF for a minute so just now seeing this mention.  I agree with faith re: the vitamin reign - is kind of floral - a light scent.  The new protein strengthener also is little fruitty/floral smelling which is very different from the old one - that one was kind of wood/nutty smelling - not pleasant but not unpleasant either, 

The other ones I had listed in my review have light fragrances but difficult to identify what it "smells like".  I can say they all smell good, not too strong or overpowering.  Once I apply their products I do not smell them throughout the day, which I wouldn't mind happening, but they are so light it just doesn't.  HTH and again so sorry for the delay in responding!!


----------



## Amarilles (May 20, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @Amarilles The word "milometer" is the same thing as speedometer-- it's used to measure distance as in mileage. Perhaps you meant micrometer--- which seems to be a more common way of measuring the diameter of hair.


To update, you were right and "milometer" is indeed some other random crap. Lol. She seems to have typoed both the measurement and the measure, so the hair is actually .105 to .138 millimeters or 105 to 138 micrometers. 

Reading around I found this "Hair with a diameter of 0.04 to 0.06 mm is considered as thin, hair with a diameter between 0.06 and 0.08 mm as normal, and hair with a diameter between 0.08 and 0.1 mm as thick." I wonder if this is the scale they use to classify one as thin/med/thick.


----------



## sharifeh (May 20, 2013)

I had my call. It was ok. Now I'm upset she didn't tell me my hair type. Maybe I'll email her and ask.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 20, 2013)

OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> According to their website they will continue taking orders for a hair analysis beginning on June 17th.



Setting my alarm for June 17th. I am not missing this one.


----------



## Amarilles (May 20, 2013)

sharifeh go ahead and send the email and ask. I think they don't naturally say because they don't want to run into the real anti-hair-typing folk.  She mentioned hair type to me but only after I did.


----------



## BonBon (May 20, 2013)

I'm not sure about their typing. Mine was 3c mostly with some 4a 
 Tis a little complicated. I noticed when i collected the hair that some of my hairs look like an S shape with no presence of a coil. Other ones are  loose coils which look like a 3C in theory, but so narrow in diameter that it's still nothing like the typical.  If they do choose to clump I look more like  what I consider 4a. Like this 






 ^ Maybe this is not 4a and I'm wrongerplexed Always felt 3C should have a larger curl in diameter?

 She stressed to me that type is no where near as relevant as porosity and strand type (coarse/fine) when deciding to try products other people rave about. This makes sense.  I've blindly rejected all type 3 advice all these years when many have fine hair like me :crazy:.


----------



## Nubenap22 (May 24, 2013)

I'm hoping to do this the next time the open it up and I hope I have the funds when they do! I'm willing to wait 2 months due to I'm going to be weaving/wiggling it this summer.....I've been natural since September 2010 and I'm not sure how all my efforts are really paying off! In the meantime time to look at their products!


----------



## ronie (Jun 13, 2013)

I got my slides in the mail. Gotta schedule my call. My report has actually been ready since early may. They called, left messages, sent me emails, replied to all of my emails. For some odd reason, all of their emails went to my spam (which I never thought to check), and the voicemails don't ask me how they went to my my deleted messages box.  It's as if someone was sabotaging me lol. But finally I  am about to get my analysis. 
I did not really like my slides though. I saw mid shaft splits, my roots looked busted ( like its leaking or something), single strand knot, lifted cuticles, and the usual split end. I kinda am a bit down by that. 
Will update you all once I get my verbal report.


----------



## ronie (Jun 16, 2013)

Got my report, and it turned out better than I feared. My hair is overall healthy with fat and strong roots. The roots I thought were leaking actually were very fat, and Jen loved that. She was surprised to hear about my thin edges. For that she recommends country life maxi hair and komaza stinky stuff only on those thinning areas. 
 I did have some midshaft splits, but she said they were very few, and they were not of concern. She recommended to stay on top of my protein treatments. 
My split ends measured about 1/4 of an inch.  I told her I just did a 1/2 to 3/4 inch on June 3rd so she said that will take care of it. Since I I manipulate my hair daily she said to trim every 8 weeks. 
My hair is normal to high porosity. She recommends an ACV rinse twice a month. Shampoo, ACV, water rinse, then condition. 
I will do a follow up at the end of the year.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jun 16, 2013)

Where on this website can we order?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dang, it's 85 bucks now. smh


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 17, 2013)

I can imagine how long it takes she reviews 20 a month! That's crazy, what if 1,000 of people want her analysis ?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 17, 2013)

My receipt came by email and says $65 blackeyes31626


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jun 17, 2013)

naturalmanenyc said:


> My receipt came by email and says $65 blackeyes31626



Mine definitely says $85. Whats the damn deal. I will be calling in the AM to ask about this discrepancy


----------



## werenumber2 (Jun 17, 2013)

naturalmanenyc said:


> My receipt came by email and says $65 blackeyes31626



naturalmanenyc - really? I just got my confirmation email and it says $85. Should I email them?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 17, 2013)

my receipt says 80.75 b/c I used someone's referral code.


----------



## mamaore (Jun 17, 2013)

Mine says $85. It actually said $85 on the product page. I used a referal code I saw upthread but it was invalid. Old ...I guess. My fault for waiting over 1 year to get this done. I was on this thread from page 1 but I procastinated.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 17, 2013)

Phoenix14
werenumber2 
blackeyes31626

I attempted to use the virtuenow referral code but saw no discount applied.  I went ahead and ordered.  The posted price was $65 at the time, 12:00 am. 

I understand the price increase.  They have been bombarded with orders and the higher price will deter some people.  The fact that the purchase link is still up at 9:22 am is a clue that the higher price is working to keep the orders lower.


----------



## heirloom (Jun 17, 2013)

Just purchased my analysis, I don't really mind the price increase because I just want to take the guess work out of the equation.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think you have to enter the referral code when you create your account. I used virtuenow's code too.


----------



## werenumber2 (Jun 17, 2013)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Phoenix14
> werenumber2
> blackeyes31626
> 
> ...



naturalmanenyc - I ordered at around 12:20 AM. So they upped the price from $65 to $85 in 20 minutes? Something's not right here.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 17, 2013)

I finally ordered mine after waiting 2 months for them do take orders!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Jun 17, 2013)

I think the price increase might allow them to hire more help. That way it will take less time to get reports back.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jun 18, 2013)

They said that the $65 price was an error in the system that has since been fixed


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 18, 2013)

Im really tired of split ends so I think I will order mine tomorrow. I'm getting a relaxer on Friday. Sometimes a lot of shed hair comes out. Would it be okay to use this hair? What do you guys think?


----------



## ronie (Jun 18, 2013)

abcd09 said:


> Im really tired of split ends so I think I will order mine tomorrow. I'm getting a relaxer on Friday. Sometimes a lot of shed hair comes out. Would it be okay to use this hair? What do you guys think?



I used hair over a month period. I was doing lots of tea rinsing at the time, so my shedding was little.  I wanted to give them a large amount of hair to be sure I cover most parts of my hair. So I collected hair twice a week on wash days for a month.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 18, 2013)

I got a trim last night in preparation for my hair analysis.  I haven't had a trim since April 15 had some tangling.  I'm planning to trim every 8 -12 weeks going forward.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jun 19, 2013)

How long does it usually take for them to contact you starting the process?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm guessing 3 days based on the email reply from my order: "You will receive a response from a Komaza Care expert within 24 business hours. Thank you for your patience."


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2013)

How long does it take to rcv the kit/ envelope? I ordered mine the other day and 4got to put the new hair milk they are offering for free in my cart so I emailed them. Well they responded same day and said they would ship it also. I got the free hair milk (which smells amazing) in the mail yesterday but not my analysis...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## mamaore (Jun 20, 2013)

any updates from those that ordered on Monday. I hope this batch doesn't take too long to get results.


----------



## ronie (Jun 20, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> How long does it take to rcv the kit/ envelope? I ordered mine the other day and 4got to put the new hair milk they are offering for free in my cart so I emailed them. Well they responded same day and said they would ship it also. I got the free hair milk (which smells amazing) in the mail yesterday but not my analysis...
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF



Did you sign on the website to answer the questionnaire? I think they send the envelope out once you do that.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2013)

ronie said:


> Did you sign on the website to answer the questionnaire? I think they send the envelope out once you do that.



Oh no I didn't know I had to do that lol. Thnx!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 20, 2013)

Phoenix14 said:


> Where on this website can we order?



Yes, where?  Or did I miss out for this month? I want to send in DD's hair for analysis.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 21, 2013)

ronie
mamaore
HairPleezeGrow

I haven't received anything yet beyond the confirmation email on Monday. I completed the questionnaire on Monday minutes after placing my order.  I will send an email to see if I need to do anything further.


----------



## ronie (Jun 21, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> Yes, where?  Or did I miss out for this month? I want to send in DD's hair for analysis.



You missed it. It was only up for maybe a day and a half if that.


----------



## ronie (Jun 21, 2013)

naturalmanenyc said:


> ronie
> mamaore
> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> I haven't received anything yet beyond the confirmation email on Monday. I completed the questionnaire on Monday minutes after placing my order.  I will send an email to see if I need to do anything further.



You mean this past monday? Give it until mid of next week girl. If nothing by Wednesday then give them a buzz. Good luck.


----------



## mamaore (Jun 21, 2013)

Dayjoy they only accepted 20 orders and trust the ladies of LHCF started placing orders at 12:01 am in the morning. I think by 11 am or so the "add to cart" button was disabled.

Hopefully they will open it up next month, just be ready to order before daybreak to be sure you get in.

ronie, can you tell I'm eager... I'm in Canada so I want to know if I will receive anything cos it said up-thread that they do not send prepaid envelopes internationally.

naturalmanenyc
HairPleezeGrow

How are you ladies selecting the hair you will send... are you taking hair from all part of your head or will just randomly pack what sheds on wash day.

My wash day is tomorrow so I want to be prepared.

Thanks


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks ronie and mamaore.  I will definitely be ready next time/month.


----------



## beloved1bx (Jun 21, 2013)

naturalmanenyc said:


> ronie
> mamaore
> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> I haven't received anything yet beyond the confirmation email on Monday. I completed the questionnaire on Monday minutes after placing my order.  I will send an email to see if I need to do anything further.



I don't think there's anything else to do. If you read the reviews from ppl in the last round, you will see that they send the envelope when they feel like sending it.

ETA took me about 2 weeks to get mine. I thinj they purposely try to stagger each step of this process.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 21, 2013)

mamaore

I wash once a week and plan to pack the shed hair from wash day.  I probably will send the hair labeled from the specific section though, probably 5 sections.  I have a whack patch at the crown that I think is more 4b than 4a.  

I'm washing early this week since my new hair rollers arrived. I did a roller set on dirty/soaking wet hair last night just to test them out but today I will wash and test the rollers. I may even flat iron the roots.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 21, 2013)

mamaore said:


> Dayjoy they only accepted 20 orders and trust the ladies of LHCF started placing orders at 12:01 am in the morning. I think by 11 am or so the "add to cart" button was disabled.
> 
> Hopefully they will open it up next month, just be ready to order before daybreak to be sure you get in.
> 
> ...



I've just been putting aside random shed hairs from wash days into a sandwich bag once they dry.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 22, 2013)

mamaore 
HairPleezeGrow

My hair analysis package came via email a few hours ago.  It's 8 pages.  They sent instructions about collecting the hair (limit of 3 separate areas of concern) and mailing; the questionnaire to be used only if you did not complete it online or if you need to make changes; a list of hair care tips and a client information form.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2013)

naturalmanenyc said:


> mamaore
> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> My hair analysis package came via email a few hours ago.  It's 8 pages.  They sent instructions about collecting the hair (limit of 3 separate areas of concern) and mailing; the questionnaire to be used only if you did not complete it online or if you need to make changes; a list of hair care tips and a client information form.



Yeah I got the email also. I'm probably going to send mine off after wash day this week. That will be 3 washed day shed hairs saved up.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## mamaore (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes thanks ladies...I got the email as well and i just finished washing my hair.
I have enough shed and broken hair I think so I'll be mailing the samples early next week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2013)

Mailed off my sample yesterday!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm going to mail mine off this week after I wash my hair today. I needed some more samples from different parts of my head


----------



## werenumber2 (Jun 30, 2013)

I feel like this has been answered already, but can it be cowashed hair or do I have to break out my shampoo for this?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 30, 2013)

^^^my sample was all with cowashed hair using Wen. That's what I use to wash with unless I'm clarifying which I only do once per month. I jad already clarified prior to me purchasing the analysis and then clarified yesterday so hopefully she takes it. It's clean hair so we shall see.

ETA- meant to say I only cowash not that I only use Wen.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mamaore (Jul 4, 2013)

I also sent in my Samples last week Thursday via registered mail so it should be there by now. 

So now we wait?????


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2013)

I got an email saying they rcvd mine and to wait for another email to confirm analysis appt date and time.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 4, 2013)

sheesh is the analysis already done for July? I cant find the add button


----------



## mamaore (Jul 4, 2013)

FelaShrine we are discussing the June orders.  I don't know whether they will be taking orders in July - It may be a good idea to email them to find out when the button will be active again. 

On the order day the 20 order maximum is reached very quickly since lots of ladies are waiting to order. LHCF effect!


----------



## heirloom (Jul 4, 2013)

mamaore did you find out if they send the prepaid envelope internationally as I haven't received one yet and they haven't emailed me saying that I won't receive one


----------



## BonBon (Jul 4, 2013)

heirloom said:


> mamaore did you find out if they send the prepaid envelope internationally as I haven't received one yet and they haven't emailed me saying that I won't receive one



As far as I'm aware they don't from my experience in March. I received an email with instructions and their address a week after I paid.


----------



## Aicer (Jul 4, 2013)

Does anybody know if they send you a pre-stamped envelope to put your hair samples in or you have to send it in you're own envelope?


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 4, 2013)

Aicer, they will send you an envelope but I cant remember if it was pre-stamped or not.


----------



## Aicer (Jul 4, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> @Aicer, they will send you an envelope but I cant remember if it was pre-stamped or not.


 

ok thanks Rozlewis I wasn't sure if I had to wait on the envelope or just go ahead and send it.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jul 4, 2013)

Aicer said:


> ok thanks Rozlewis I wasn't sure if I had to wait on the envelope or just go ahead and send it.



After I paid I got an email w/ instructions on how to send it.
If you bought it in June and they never emailed you you should contact them.
Did you complete the questionnaire?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2013)

Nope I didn't get an envelope or anything in the mail from them. I just got an email with instructions and I had to pay to mail my sample to them.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## biznesswmn (Jul 4, 2013)

Aicer said:


> Does anybody know if they send you a pre-stamped envelope to put your hair samples in or you have to send it in you're own envelope?



I got an addressd envelope but it was not stamped


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jul 5, 2013)

I got no envelope just the instructions to send it.


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 5, 2013)

is july open yet?


----------



## mamaore (Jul 7, 2013)

Kurlee Nothing on their website yet.

Any of the June Ladies got an appointment yet?


----------



## mamaore (Jul 7, 2013)

Duplicate post...


----------



## mamaore (Jul 7, 2013)

Triple post --- sorry


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, July isn't open yet on the website.

The link will be here when they open orders again:
http://komazahaircare.com/personal-hair-analysis.htm

If you decide to order, Komaza has a referral program for 5% off and points.  Points can be exchanged for $ off.  
KOMAZA 5% discount: Mp6deH

Kurlee
FelaShrine


----------



## mamaore (Jul 16, 2013)

Bump... any appointments yet?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 16, 2013)

mamaore said:


> Bump... any appointments yet?



No not yet. I even sent them an email inquiring when my appointment was going to be made but haven't rcvd an answer yet.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally got an email to schedule my consult. I scheduled it for Friday at 2pm.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Avyn (Jul 23, 2013)

Do they open for appts on tbe first day of the month?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 23, 2013)

Avyn said:


> Do they open for appts on tbe first day of the month?



No I believe the 7th. But think it was last month or this month it was the 11th. I think they pick a different day recently bc its been very busy.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 23, 2013)

I had my call with Jenn and am running out to my swimming lesson.

Quick recap:

I have normal porosity and am 4a/3c.  High porosity in the damaged areas.

I have medium strands .084 -.089 millimeter - I always thought fine.

I need more protein including bi-weekly treatments and a protein leave in conditioner.  

*I used Carol's Daughter Tui moisturizing leave-in spray tonight after my swimming lesson since I noticed it contains wheat proteins and will see how it works out when I take down my twists in the morning.

That blow out that I walked out on at Drybar could have caused way more damage than I thought since my routine is simple and doesn't involve a ton of manipulation.  I have mid shaft splits that could be from the heat or the brush she used.  My hair does not need a lot of heat, 300 degrees should be enough to straighten.

Jenn said that I'm doing great with my hair but I need to incorporate protein and not manipulate/style too often.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 23, 2013)

It's not all bad.  I have healthy roots and healthy cuticles despite mid shaft splits.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 23, 2013)

Cant wait to do mine


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Hair Condition*
-Normal porosity, high porosity on damaged strands
-hair thickness .122 -.126 mm
-texture 4a/3c
-single strands knots, mid shaft splits, split ends and breakage.

*Mistakes *
-not using enough protein  
I thought my hair was low porosity 
-finger detanging w/o conditioner 
I thought oil was enough
-wearing a pony tail holder all the time
-not moisturizing properly
I usually use a glycerin spray as a leave in but she said it's only giving the illusion of moisture b/c glycerin coats the hair. 

*Recs*
-protein tmt every two weeks
-1/4 in trim every 8 weeks
-pre-poo w/ coconut oil
-acv rinse
-when Viviscal runs out switch to something else
-use leave in, spray then seal


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 24, 2013)

blackeyes31626, why do they want you to stop using Viviscal?  I thought that was the Holy Grail of hair vitamins.  I know from previous posters that they "go hard" for Country Life Maxi Hair, which I've been using, since January.  However, I just thought because of the higher price point that maybe the Viviscal was better.  Please let us know why they recommend that you stop using it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone else have a scheduled analysis report soon? Mine is Friday. I'm positive I am STKs boocoo bc I get them a lot. Does she recommend products to use for our problems or does she just say you need to use protein or moisture?  Has anyone used their products and how do you like them? TIA!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jul 24, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> blackeyes31626, why do they want you to stop using Viviscal?  I thought that was the Holy Grail of hair vitamins.  I know from previous posters that they "go hard" for Country Life Maxi Hair, which I've been using, since January.  However, I just thought because of the higher price point that maybe the Viviscal was better.  Please let us know why they recommend that you stop using it.



Yeah, I though that about Viviscal too. 
During the phone consultation she asked how was Viviscal working for me and I said it was ok. But when got the write up she suggested I go to Vitamin Shoppe and look for a hair vitamin w/: B vitamin, Cysteine, Amino acids, MSM, Inistol, Biotin and Copper.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 24, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Yeah, I though that about Viviscal too.
> During the phone consultation she asked how was Viviscal working for me and I said it was ok. But when got the write up she suggested I go to Vitamin Shoppe and look for a hair vitamin w/: B vitamin, Cysteine, Amino acids, MSM, Inistol, Biotin and Copper.



Well you should probably try the Country Life Maxi-Hair, it has those ingredients.   However, I don't take the two recommended tablets a day.  I take one at night, in the morning I take Women's One A Day, because the Maxi-Hair doesn't have iron or magnesium, which I need for overall health, and I don't want OD on vitamin A by taking the One A Day and two Maxi-Hair tablets in a 24-hour time period.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 26, 2013)

I had my analysis today. I was told that I have mostly healthy cuticles. I have healthy roots sheath with healthy growth. I do have some mid shaft splits, some breakage, and SSKs caused by tangling. I have normal porosity with medium strands which I am convinced they are fine but I was told .098-.112mm...3c texture. My colored portion that was dyed back in September is high porosity. She said I would benefit from shampooing every week since I co-wash often instead of shampooing once per month. She said the hair can get coated quite easily and if I don't want mine to get clogged then wash with shampoo once per week. She said for me to add more protein if I have not. I told her I do hendigo once per month. She said for me to add a mild protein 3 weeks apart from my hendigo. She said my breakage and mid shaft splits are coming from over manipulating with my cornrows for my wigs and tangles so guess I will stop that. She said not to bun or ponytail too tight. Overall my hair is healthy and growing good. She said in 6 months my midshafts that I do have should be gone since I trim every 2 months. She said for me to continue moisturizing so my hair does not get dry and do low manipulation so I don't get any more mid shaft splits, tangles, and breakage. She said for me to continue doing two strand twist as that is a low mani style. I'm so happy bc she kept saying how healthy my hair is and I was for sure it was going to be the opposite.  All I have are pics that she uploaded in PDF and Im still awaiting the report. Anyone know how to add the pics from the PDF? TIA!

ETA- Anyone can recommend a light protein treatment? I use dcs that have protein but Im not sure if that's enough. I didn't mention this to her.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 27, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow, I wonder if your monthly hendigo made your fine strands medium?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> HairPleezeGrow, I wonder if your monthly hendigo made your fine strands medium?



That's what I'm thinking bc I kept asking her if she was sure bc I swear my strands are far from medium. I told her I hendigo monthly and she just said no your strands are not fine and that she can see how I could think that.  :-/

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 27, 2013)

^people here are big fans of SSI Okra for protein.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> ^people here are big fans of SSI Okra for protein.



Thnx I'm going to look into this. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow, it's alot of people in here who thought they had fine strands and the analysis showed they are really medium strands.  This supports my theory that fine strands are not the  majority (which is often said on Lhcf).  I have done many heads of hair (in high school/college), and I can only think of one person who had fine hair. She just happened to be from Zambia.


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 31, 2013)

is it open yet?


----------



## mamaore (Aug 2, 2013)

I am yet to receive any email from them for my appointment. Other June ladies got an appt set up?
Kurlee you have to check their website. They advertise when next they will accept orders.


----------



## jlatr (Aug 2, 2013)

Kurlee said:


> is it open yet?



The website says that it opens on 8/5/13.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2013)

mamaore said:


> I am yet to receive any email from them for my appointment. Other June ladies got an appt set up?
> Kurlee you have to check their website. They advertise when next they will accept orders.



Have you sent them an email?  I had to send them a message twice and finally got a response.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## biznesswmn (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey ladies!

Just poppg in to say that after followg the komaza prescribd regmn for the last 3 months i hav seen very good progress.  I cant say i follow it to the T bcuz i am still inconsistent but evn still my hair is WAAAY softer and there is WAAAY less breakage. For ex, rene told me to moisturz daily and seal every othr day. I probably do it once or twice a wk. i am diligent though w my aphogee 2 step evry 2 months. 

So so glad i found this site and this thread


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 2, 2013)

I had my hair analysis in February and I decided to do another as a follow-up. I am waiting to hear back form Jenn for the discounted price. Has anyone done the follow-up? if so, did you notice a difference after following the regimen suggested by Komaza?


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 5, 2013)

Ordered mine at 8:20am. Figured yall would be up on it Dayjoy..not sure if you did yours al;ready but go now 

That said $85 is high esp compared to liveanalysis which is 19.99. One would think Komaza would include samples of their products they believe would fit the analysis/results of the person's hair


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 5, 2013)

got mine


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 5, 2013)

FelaShrine   :blowkiss:  I was able to get in my order.  I can't wait to get DD's analysis results!


----------



## blondemane (Aug 5, 2013)

Ordered mine this morning at 6:45 lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2013)

This weekend was my 1 year bc anniversary. I received my analysis last year where I found out I had severe heat damage. I big chopped August 2nd. It has been a challenge growing back out but my hair is definitely in much better condition than it was last August.


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 6, 2013)

I went back to the site and filled out the questionnaire.  I need to make DD drink more water.  #excited


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats on making 1 year faithVA, your hair is looking nice, thick n full!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2013)

^^Thank You. It is definitely in better condition. I am not struggling anything like I was struggling last year. Can't wait until January so I can compare it to where I was in Jan 2012, my last happy place.


----------



## FelaShrine (Aug 19, 2013)

Finally sent in my hair sample this morning

Cant wait for the results!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 20, 2013)

I got my hair strengthener in the mail yesterday. I'm going to use it probably tomorrow since I'm going to be making me a new wig and I need to prepare my hair for a new braid pattern. I think a good protein treatment and dc will be good since my hair will be braided up.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## abcd09 (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if they sell a good daily moisturizer? Specifically for relaxed hair. I love the leave ins but after day two or three my hair feels dry again, even with daily application.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 21, 2013)

@abdc09 are you using the LCO method.  The products work best w/layering; and moisturizing in general works best using this layering method.


----------



## abcd09 (Aug 22, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @abdc09 are you using the LCO method.  The products work best w/layering; and moisturizing in general works best using this layering method.



Yes...somewhat. I don't use a liquid so my hair stays straight.


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 4, 2013)

they got my sample! just waiting . . .


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 4, 2013)

Kurlee said:


> they got my sample! just waiting . . .



Me too!  I'm excited to see what I find out.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought the service back in June but didn't send in my sample until July. I have my consultation this afternoon. I've also been recently diagnosed with seborrheic dermatitis so we'll see if she can pick up on that. I'll be back to let you all know what they say.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Sep 4, 2013)

Just got off my call with Jenn. Details below:
- mild lifting cuticles that range from normal - high (varied porosity)
- I need mild protein on a regular basis
- Single strand knots, mid shaft splits, breakage
- normal root sheaths, no indications of inflammation or thinning 
- 0.55mm - 0.96mm diameter strands, range from heavy fine to medium/thick strands 
- Don't use boar bristle brushes, smooth with my hands
- Wash once a week, prepoo with coconut oil and wash with baby shampoo. Do not conditioner wash. It will lead to buildup. Also, avoid oiling my scalp
- I was recently diagnosed with seborrheic dermatitis so she advised that I use aloe, MSM, sulfur for my scalp and my concerns with thinning inflamed hairline 
- She advised that I take supplements and increase my water intake
- I need to use a leave in and trim 1/2" and then maintain by cutting 1/4" every 3 months


----------



## curlicarib (Sep 16, 2013)

For those who care, the Hair Analysis is open for orders.  I just purchased mine.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 16, 2013)

Just purchased my hair analysis.


----------



## ceecy29 (Sep 17, 2013)

I finally purchased this yesterday.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 17, 2013)

Any relaxed ladies taking advantage of this service? OR Is it for natural hair only?


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 17, 2013)

I haven't done my follow up. I wonder of they will still honor it as it has been over a year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Any relaxed ladies taking advantage of this service? OR Is it for natural hair only?



I think it's for anyone who wants to know more about their hair. I believe there has been some relaxed or texlaxed ladies who have taken advantage of the services!  Are you thinking about going for it? It's very helpful if you do.  

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Any relaxed ladies taking advantage of this service? OR Is it for natural hair only?



When I was following it last year, there were a few ladies with relaxed hair that used the service.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 17, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I haven't done my follow up. I wonder of they will still honor it as it has been over a year.


 
I'm wondering the same. Mine is almost a year. I also see they upped the price. I was transitioning when I got mine. I really would like to get another analysis now that I am fully natural.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 17, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> When I was following it last year, there were a few ladies with relaxed hair that used the service.


 


HairPleezeGrow said:


> I think it's for anyone who wants to know more about their hair. I believe there has been some relaxed or texlaxed ladies who have taken advantage of the services! Are you thinking about going for it? It's very helpful if you do.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


 
@Ogoma & @HairPleezeGrow, I plan too. I just need to figure out when to do it - during a stretch or freshly relaxed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Ogoma & @HairPleezeGrow, I plan too. I just need to figure out when to do it - during a stretch or freshly relaxed. Thanks for the info.



That's gr8 girly. Possibly during a stretch I think that way as a whole you know if what you are doing is working. Since you do stretch you want to make sure your unrelaxed roots are just as good like your relaxed hair and get some info regarding both textures. HTH!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Luprisi (Sep 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Any relaxed ladies taking advantage of this service? OR Is it for natural hair only?



Oh I just talked a bit about this in the buddy thread. I'm only 2 weeks post and now I'm wondering if I should've waited a little longer until my new growth is at least an inch. I'll ask if Incan send my sample later.


----------



## beloved1bx (Sep 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @Ogoma & @HairPleezeGrow, I plan too. I just need to figure out when to do it - during a stretch or freshly relaxed. Thanks for the info.



I'm relaxed and I did it in March. I did it during a stretch because I wanted her to see both textures. She actually asked me if I was going natural because I had so much new growth. I'm not, it's just that at the time my last 2 relaxers had been underprocessed.


----------



## FelaShrine (Sep 18, 2013)

divachyk. do it. I talked to jenn on Mon and lets just say my hair is a mess 

Good thing i decided to give skincare a rest (already have great regime) and start caring about my hair, despite wigs and all.

apparently im in dire need of trims and more protein treatments.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 18, 2013)

FelaShrine, I enjoy reading the feedback/results.  Please post yours and the pics, if you don't mind sharing.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Sep 18, 2013)

Awesome ladies!!! Thank you. I will check it out. I'm only 3 weeks post but will reach out to Komaza to discuss.
HairPleezeGrow Luprisi beloved1bx FelaShrine


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm annoyed that it's going to take me several washes to get enough hair to send them. I'm going to have to wash with diluted poo every day this week so I can collect the little bit of hair that I shed. I doesn't help that my black wetbrush completely hides the hair after it dries.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 18, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> I'm annoyed that it's going to take me several washes to get enough hair to send them. I'm going to have to wash with diluted poo every day this week so I can collect the little bit of hair that I shed. I doesn't help that my black wetbrush completely hides the hair after it dries.



I didn't send mine out right away. I think I sent mine 3 weeks later after I collected what I thought was enough hair.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a hair analysis earlier this year. I am ordering a follow-up now to see how incorporating the changes have benefited my hair.


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 2, 2013)

Had mine recently and the lady is so lovely!!!
So basically my hair is pretty healthy and strong, but needs a bit more moisture, a trim an more use of a leave-in.  It's also medium with some fine hairs.

What surprised me is that she said my hair is 3c.  I always thought I was 4a with a smidgin of 3c.  Hmmmm.  I guess because it's super curly, even though it's not that "silky" and the curls can be pretty big depending on how i style it. Shrugs . .  . I dunno.

I'm looking forward to incorporating those changes and doing a follow-up next year


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

I had my analysis call on Monday.  I had the service done for my 11yo DD's hair.

I got the slides about ten minutes before my call came and I had a chance to look them over. 

Turns out I was wrong about a few things when it came to DD's hair.  I thought her hair was extremely fine when it's actually just fine-medium at .028-.055 in diameter.  She had splits and mid shaft splits, most of it in the last three inches.  Jenn suggested I trim her hair at 1/2" every eight weeks until the three inches is gone and after that every three months.  There were also SSKs and she reminded me that I need to keep the scissors (she stressed that they be HAIR scissors, which I use) close so I can cut them out instead of tearing them out.  She also wants me to use my fingers MORE and combs LESS.

I thought DD's hair was low porosity.  Turns out it is normal-high porosity and I saw the raised cuticles on the slides to prove it.  So ladies, that hair in the glass test--, not accurate.  

As for recommendations, she thought all of the shampoos I listed were nice and mild and actually suggested that I stop cowashing and use shampoo weekly focusing on the scalp.  She said that cowashing thins the hair over time and doing a coconut oil prepoo will protect against dryness.  She told me that I will see a MAJOR difference in DD's hair once I start using a mild protein treatment every two weeks and suggested their Protein Hair Strengthener, which I'll purchase soon.  I have so many things here that I want to use, maybe I'll use them up on me and get the new stuff for DD.  She said to use my fingers close together (STOP using the Denman) and rake through the hair in small sections at least ten times and I'll see her hair start to accept the conditioner more than before. She said to do the protein then DC with moisturizing conditioner after.  I use Jane Carter spray leave in and she said I could use that as a refresher but I need a thicker leave in and she suggested their Coconut Hair Milk or Aloe My Hair.  I'll be getting one of those soon too.  She wants me to rake the l/i the same way as the conditioner.

She also told me that twists and flat twists are better than the corn rows I do a lot.  She said they pull the hair less and follow the natural curl pattern more.  She said that when I flat iron not to have the temperature at more than 300 degrees because of the delicate nature of DD's hair.  

I told her that DD has eczema and also is an athlete and has to wear a bun for her sport in season, so we talked about increasing her water intake, rinsing her hair of sweat throughout the week, probiotics, and using gel.  She said to make sure to have a good l/i under the gel to protect the hair and decrease the drying effects.

I'm so glad I did this.  I'm really looking forward to seeing a turnaround in her hair.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 3, 2013)

How does cowashing thin the hair?


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

Wildchild453 said:


> How does cowashing thin the hair?



I'm so mad--I forgot to ask!!!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Oct 3, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> I'm so mad--I forgot to ask!!!



You can email her to ask followup questions


----------



## beloved1bx (Oct 3, 2013)

Dayjoy can I ask what specifically did she have to say about your DD's eczema? Are the probiotics supposed to help with that? My niece has severe eczema and it's causing thinning.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

beloved1bx said:


> Dayjoy can I ask what specifically did she have to say about your DD's eczema? Are the probiotics supposed to help with that? My niece has severe eczema and it's causing thinning.



We talked about increasing her water and overall fluid intake, how flaxseed oil could help if I could get her to take them, and yes, probiotics.  Eczema has so many possible causes and/or triggers, and too much of the wrong bacteria and not enough of the right ones (imbalance) is believed to be one of them.  Probiotics are supposed to supply good, helpful bacteria.  She said I could find chewable ones some place like The Vitamin Shoppe or a well stocked health food store.

Have you ever searched on the Makeup and Skin Care Forum?  I've gotten a lot of information from many threads there about eczema.  I just switched her to the Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Body Wash and it has been working very well for her.  I got that suggestion in the Makeup forum.  Also she has started taking bleach baths twice a week.  The bleach is supposed to attack excess bacteria on her skin.  We put 1/4 cup of bleach (I bought the lavender scent to have her feel more spa like) in the tub and she soaks for 15-20 minutes.  We do this less in the summer when she swims in the chlorinated pool often.  That suggestion came from her dermatologist and it has also made a difference.

HTH. beloved1bx


----------



## FelaShrine (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks Dayjoy

I didnt understand the deman part, do you usually use denman to get conditioner into her hair or what made her say taht

btw is your DD natural


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 3, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> Thanks Dayjoy
> 
> I didnt understand the deman part, do you usually use denman to get conditioner into her hair or what made her say taht
> 
> btw is your DD natural



I was using the Denman to distribute conditioner through her hair and to get rid of shed hair.  I won't be doing that anymore.

Yes, DD is natural.  FOREVER


----------



## beloved1bx (Oct 3, 2013)

DarkJoy thank you for your response! I was actually looking up eczema on the forum last night. I ordered neem oil as a result. I heard it stinks but many have said it's really helped their skin conditions. I'm sure their is quite an imbalance in her system so I'm going to find a chewable kids probiotic for her. 
I also suggested that my sister ask for an allergy test to see if she has any allergies since those could be triggers.

I'm pretty sure my sis has tried bleach baths at the rec of a derm. I can't remember how long she did it for/if it worked. I know my sis is stressed out about this since my niece has it all over her body and scratches all day. So I think she sometimes gets frustrated quickly. She started using castile soap at bath time which has helped. But I told her she's going to have to start oiling/putting something on her scalp every day to keep it moisturized. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent my hair in on 9/26 and still haven't heard anything. Just sent the second email asking about it. I'm annoyed because it takes a while for me to gather that much hair. I don't want to have to do this over again. If they don't reply by Friday I'm just gonna ask for a refund and continue using trial and error on my hair.

ETA: Found the email in spam. If they reply to my latest one I'll let them know what happened.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Oct 9, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> Sent my hair in on 9/26 and still haven't heard anything. Just sent the second email asking about it. I'm annoyed because it takes a while for me to gather that much hair. I don't want to have to do this over again. If they don't reply by Friday I'm just gonna ask for a refund and continue using trial and error on my hair.



So, you didn't track it?
Gosh, I hope it didn't got lost I'd be upset too.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 9, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> So, you didn't track it?
> Gosh, I hope it didn't got lost I'd be upset too.



I used a stamped envelope so I couldn't track it. I actually just checked my spam folder and found the email saying they received it. If they reply to my email I'll let them know what happened. When I was cleaning my inbox I accidentally sent one of their emails to spam (and immediately removed it) so the latest email they sent me went to spam. Yahoo gets on my nerves.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 9, 2013)

Just received a reply from them saying they didn't get my hair sample but I found the email saying that they did. I'm wondering which is correct.

ETA: They DO have it! I'm so glad. I hope my consultation happens before I go out of town. I'll be gone for two weeks and I don't know what to take with me.


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 9, 2013)

Wildchild453 said:


> How does cowashing thin the hair?





Phoenix14 said:


> You can email her to ask followup questions



I emailed them a few days ago with four questions that I came up with after our call (including the one about the cowashing) and she replied.  She said "Cowashing over time causes buildup that clogs the follicles and when the follicles are clogged they will produce finer hair and eventually shed hair.
Washing with shampoo once a week is great and if you want to co wash in between the wash that is fine. The scalp needs to be washed."


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 10, 2013)

beloved1bx said:


> DarkJoy thank you for your response! I was actually looking up eczema on the forum last night. I ordered neem oil as a result. I heard it stinks but many have said it's really helped their skin conditions. I'm sure their is quite an imbalance in her system so I'm going to find a chewable kids probiotic for her.
> I also suggested that my sister ask for an allergy test to see if she has any allergies since those could be triggers.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my sis has tried bleach baths at the rec of a derm. I can't remember how long she did it for/if it worked. I know my sis is stressed out about this since my niece has it all over her body and scratches all day. So I think she sometimes gets frustrated quickly. She started using castile soap at bath time which has helped. But I told her she's going to have to start oiling/putting something on her scalp every day to keep it moisturized.
> Thanks for your help.



Tell her to moisturize with a lotion and seal with an oil like eucerin cream or baby oil gel. I have eczema too. For two years I had a flare up so bad after I had my daughter. I used pure glycerin to moisturize with and it helped give my skin the moisture it needed. The over the counter hydrocortizone creams will help. If her skin is that bad, she needs something a little stronger to get it under control. You don't want her to get a secondary infection. My son got shingles on top of his eczema. It was horrible. He never had chicken pox. He just turned 5 years old. He was scratching his skin and caused open cuts for germs to get in.


----------



## beloved1bx (Oct 11, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Tell her to moisturize with a lotion and seal with an oil like eucerin cream or baby oil gel. I have eczema too. For two years I had a flare up so bad after I had my daughter. I used pure glycerin to moisturize with and it helped give my skin the moisture it needed. The over the counter hydrocortizone creams will help. If her skin is that bad, she needs something a little stronger to get it under control. You don't want her to get a secondary infection. My son got shingles on top of his eczema. It was horrible. He never had chicken pox. He just turned 5 years old. He was scratching his skin and caused open cuts for germs to get in.



Thanks for chiming in. Sry to hear about your son. That sounds awful. I'll tell my sis about layering lotions and oils like you suggested. I might make a shea butter mix for her as well. I just need to get my sis to start moisturizing her hair/scalp as well. Niece itches so much her hair is falling out.


----------



## mamaore (Oct 12, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> Sent my hair in on 9/26 and still haven't heard anything. Just sent the second email asking about it. I'm annoyed because it takes a while for me to gather that much hair. I don't want to have to do this over again. If they don't reply by Friday I'm just gonna ask for a refund and continue using trial and error on my hair.
> 
> ETA: Found the email in spam. If they reply to my latest one I'll let them know what happened.



My hair sample got lost the first time. For some reason, no one signed for the mail and it was returned to Canada. My fault for not keeping a tab on the tracking. I had to start the process all over again. My appointment is on Monday although I purchased the service in June. I was disappointed but I really need to know what's up with my hair. I have been growing it since 2008 and its still not APL yet.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 15, 2013)

I received an e-mail from Komaza Care that they received my hair sample. I should hear back form them within 14 business days.


----------



## mamaore (Oct 15, 2013)

I had my interview on Monday. It was surprising because I thought my hair will be very unhealthy, but apparently its not as bad as I thought. I'm glad I purchased the service... no more guessing.

I'll add details as soon as I read my report.


----------



## Ari8 (Oct 16, 2013)

So, how is it that they're able to identify nutritional (vitamin/mineral) deficiencies? Because I recently found out that I have a few and they didn't see anything; and, as far as I know, these particular deficiencies take time to develop.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 17, 2013)

anyone tried her shampoo


----------



## mamaore (Oct 19, 2013)

Ari8 said:


> So, how is it that they're able to identify nutritional (vitamin/mineral) deficiencies? Because I recently found out that I have a few and they didn't see anything; and, as far as I know, these particular deficiencies take time to develop.



She didn't say she identified vitamin deficiency  from my hair, although we talked about Thyroid and Iron.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Oct 19, 2013)

Lilmama1011

i have yet to get a hair analysis from komaza, because I think my hair is in good shape. i have been a fan of her products for quite a while here's a few of my fave products from her line:
protein strengthener
aloe my hair spray
califa spray

I may try her pona spray when she has a black friday sale, I also need reup on her protein strengthener. Her products are fairly priced and a little goes a long way. I have yet to try her shampoo because the giovanni shampoo does me fine, I rotate btw smooth as silk, 50:50 and chinese botanicals. the lietrs are always at tj maxx or marshalls for 12.99.


----------



## Ari8 (Oct 21, 2013)

mamaore



mamaore said:


> She didn't say she identified vitamin deficiency from my hair, although we talked about Thyroid and *Iron*.


 
Curious, what did she say about this?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

For the protein strengthener I have been drying it in with a hand held blow dryer but for those of you who leave it overnight do you air dry in first b4 bed? And if so with or without a cap? I'm thinking about doing another treatment but overnight this time. TIA!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 24, 2013)

.....................


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 24, 2013)

Just got the email from komaza. My appt is Monday 10/28 at 2pm.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 28, 2013)

Just got off the phone with Jenn and it was not what I expected. I'm not upset about it but I am surprised.

My hair is normal porosity with bits of high porosity when I thought it was low porosity. My hair is fine/medium .043-.080 and I thought it was medium/thick. My curl pattern is mainly 3c with 4a in the crown. She actually told me it was 3c with some 3b strands but I described my crown (very tightly coiled with a ton of shrinkage) and she agreed that that part is 4a. 

My hair is over conditioned because I treated it like low porosity hair and rarely did protein treatments. She says I should pt on my next wash day and do it once a month or every other month after that. I have some spots in the front that are super frizzy and won't curl (probably the high porosity spots) and she says a pt will fix that.

My biggest problem is build-up. Most of my pics were of root sheaths with product build-up. She said my hair follicles are clogged and will stop producing hair because of it. The build-up is caused by my conditioner being too thick and not being formulated specifically for being left in the hair. I normally thin out my deep conditioner and use that as a leave-in but she says not to do that anymore and to invest in a good leave-in before I buy anything else. She recommended the Aloe My Hair leave-in from Komaza. I'll order it when I get home but while I'm in Houston I'll try to find the bss I heard about that sells some online brands.

I don't have a lot of breakage and my hair is in pretty good health. Since I just trimmed an inch off last week she didn't tell me to trim anything (she says do a pt after a trim). I did have some ssk's and she wants me to start using my fingers more than tools when I detangle and apply conditioner. I had already decided to try finger-combing after I saw the state of my ends when I flat-ironed for a trim last week. Since I bc'd in september I have only been using the Wet Brush on my hair and as much as I love how easy it is to detangle with it, my ends do not like it. My ends were bushy and rough feeling so I decided to quit using it and do the finger-combing/minimal tool usage thing for a while. She didn't say anything about splits which is not surprising to me since I rarely see them. Even though my ends felt horrible before I trimmed, I didn't actually see any splits.

I asked about sealing my hair and she said I should stick with light oils and butters. I normally use Safflower oil so I'll stick with that. I forgot to ask about gels and custards. I asked her about a spritz I made (water, aloe, glycerin, honeyquat and saa) and she said it's fine especially since I live in New Orleans but I have to watch the glycerin because it can build up on my hair and only use it after I've used a leave-in.


I split this in half since it got so long.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 28, 2013)

cont'd

She wants me to take a Hair, Skin and Nails Vitamin instead of the biotin I used to take. She also wants me to take 1500-2000 mg of L-Cysteine since I already have the powder. I have some NAC but those pills are huge and I can't swallow that everyday. I'll probably take the LC every other month.

I told her about my thinning hairline due to the type of headbands I wore when I was younger and she wants me to massage aloe in that spot everyday. I'm also going to be using the essential oil blend and chili seed essential oil dispersed in jojoba oil. I need to work on being consistent.

I asked about tex-laxing my hair and she wants me to wait until I have the build-up under control (about 2 washes). She said no chemicals until the build-up is gone. I also asked about bleach and she said I'd have to pt every 2 weeks since it's so damaging and it would change my curl pattern.

I asked about henna and she said she wants me to focus on protein first and once I have the p/m balance down then I can try it. I don't think I'll henna anymore. The process is annoying and I don't want the color anymore. The other ayurvedic powers and oils I use are find. If I do henna, she says not to do it close to my protein treatment.

She says the less I do to my hair the better and it should bounce back quickly once I change a few things especially since I'm so young (21). She wants me to flat twist my hair in big sections before I go to bed even though I have a twa. She says the twist will reduce the friction on my hair whether I use a scarf or a bonnet.

Diet wise, I already eat a lot of protein since I'm gluten-intolerant (I'm paleo) and I need to increase my vegetable and water intake. I normally drink 4 bottles of water a day with tea and coffee between bottles.

I need to start leaving my shampoo on for longer and lathering more than once. I try to scrub everywhere but I'll start shampooing in front of the mirror to make sure I really get everything. She didn't give me any shampoo recs and she said what I'm using is fine. My biggest questions in my regimen were shampoo and l/i condish so I'm glad I have the information necessary to address these issues.

Pics in next post.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 28, 2013)

Recent trim (BC)



SSK



Root sheath build-up



More build-up. The little strand in the corner is from follicular dystrophy



I'll do the other 4 when I get back home.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi RavenSR

I'm in New Orleans too 
I've always wanted to try the Komaza a Hair Analysis but I never got around to doing it.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 28, 2013)

Good read RavenSR. I used to leave my DC in as a leave-in, but my scalp would itch like crazy. I stopped, but it is always good to read the professional's thoughts.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 28, 2013)

Rest of the pics

The one going diagonal with little white spots taken out of it is where the cuticle is missing. The root with build-up was also pulled while still in the anagen phase.



Cuticles slightly lifted showing normal porosity.



Close piece on the right showing breakage



More build-up on the root and hair strand. Diminishing root sheath.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 28, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Hi @RavenSR
> 
> I'm in New Orleans too
> I've always wanted to try the Komaza a Hair Analysis but I never got around to doing it.



Beamodel

It's definitely worth it if you have any doubts about your hair. I've been doing the opposite of what my hair needs while thinking I'm doing it right. I think this build-up is the reason why I've been shedding more than normal lately.


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 28, 2013)

I may as well get one of these done. I'm just curious.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 28, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Good read @RavenSR. I used to leave my DC in as a leave-in, but my scalp would itch like crazy. I stopped, but it is always good to read the professional's thoughts.



Ogoma

It was a good thing I got the call when I did because I was about to do use my DC as a leave-in again today AND I was going to texturize today.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Oct 28, 2013)

Just got my write-up and Jenn says NO cowashing for me. I can't stand cowashing my hair so I rarely do it. She also says I should start pre-pooing. I don't know about that right now.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 9, 2013)

I have my consultation with Komaza Care on Tuesday. Anxious and excited.


----------



## curlicarib (Nov 15, 2013)

I did my consultation on 10/30/2013.

Background: For the previous few months I have been having MASSIVE shedding with my scalp aching/hurting. Not major pain, but kind of a low grade ache. I tried everything and was at the end of my rope. I was considering shaving my head. So, as a last resort, I bought the Hair Analysis.

Results: Basically, co-washing had caused severe build-up and clogged follicles. Which in turn caused follicular dystrophy and hair loss.

Solution: No more co-washing. Shampoo regularly. Only use conditioners that are made to be leave-ins as leave-ins. She recommended their Aloe Spray leave-in and Creamy leave-in, along with their Stinky Stuff to stimulate my follicles and help regrow the lost hair.

My Plan: Immediately after our consultation I ordered the recommended Komaza products. I then went to Sally's and purchased a big bottle of Quantum Chelating Shampoo. For the first two weeks I washed my hair twice a week to quickly remove the build-up on my scalp and hair. The first wash, I didn't have the Komaza products as yet so I used As I Am Double Butter as my leave-in and sealed with coconut oil.

Immediately, the ache in my scalp was reduced. By the second wash, the massive amount of shed hair was almost eliminated and the ache in my scalp was gone. By the 4th wash, shedding was back to normal and my hair lose during washing was also back to normal. Previously, I was losing a palm full of hair at every wash. My last wash, I lost about quarter sized amount - normal for me. Currently, I am maintaining a once a week, or more as needed, wash schedule.

If all goes well, I think I'll recover my lost thickness over the next 12 months.

Also, the recommended products are the bomb! My hair loves the Aloe leave-ins. _**Hoping for a Black Friday sale to re-up**_ I actually can't wait for next summer so that I can try a wash and go. I think with these products, I may be able to do one without it ending up a dry frizzy mess.

The Stinky Stuff is interesting. It doesn't smell as bad as the name implies, but it is kind of sticky and yucky. I apply it every other night and so far so good.

Jenn is very sweet and helpful. And I will be forever grateful to her for saving my hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 21, 2013)

I had my 2nd Komaza hair consultation and things have improved since earlier this year. My porosity is medium to high. ACV rinses seem to help with closing my cuticles so I should do this weekly. I also need to get 1/4 trimmed off every 8 weeks. The analysis shows that my hair was coated but this was from henna treatment. This is not necessarily a bad thing because this can help to close the cuticles. There were signs of some breakage, mid-shaft splits, and some dryness. Nothing significant from what they could see.

They recommended that I was once per week, pre-poo with coconut oil, DC, moisture, and seal. For the most part, they felt I was doing all of the right things. I am satisfied with this assessment and hopefully my hair will continue to thrive.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Dec 19, 2013)

Will Komaza do the study on relaxed ladies?


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 19, 2013)

mahogany_horizons, yes Komaza will do a hair analysis on relaxed heads. I am relaxed and I have had an analysis twice.  It really helped me to pick the products that are right my my hair.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks Rozlewis


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 20, 2013)

For ladies that have gotten follow-up analyses, do you pay full price and just do it over, or is this a separate follow-up service they offer as an upsell to the first analysis?


----------



## curlicarib (Dec 20, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> For ladies that have gotten follow-up analyses, do you pay full price and just do it over, or is this a separate follow-up service they offer as an upsell to the first analysis?


 
My follow-up is scheduled for February 2014.  Jenn toled me to just send in my samples with a note to remind her that she told me to re-send them.  She said it would be no charge.


----------



## FelaShrine (Dec 20, 2013)

Rozlewis what products were suggested for DC, moisture and for sealing?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 20, 2013)

Jenn didn't say anything about a follow-up so I'm going to email them about it next month.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2013)

FelaShrine said:


> Rozlewis what products were suggested for DC, moisture and for sealing?



felashine, they stated the products I am using seem to be fine but told me If I wanted to try something from their line I might want to try the Protein Strengthener, the Matani Line which includes a leave-in conditioner and serum, and the Olive Moisture Mask DC. They suggested that I do ACV rinses, and DC once a week instead of twice a week. That was it.


----------



## FelaShrine (Dec 20, 2013)

^Thanks. Hope they have a after Christmas sale or something. def have a list


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 20, 2013)

FelaShrine here are my rec from this line get samples of some of the stuff if you can:

shea butter lotion
coconut curl lotion
aloe my hair spray
califa spray
vitamin reign
protein strengthener


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jan 18, 2014)

Has anybody been able to purchase this service from Komaza care recently??? The website says its working on improvements currently to the hair analysis?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 18, 2014)

virgo_chinwe
No, she responded to my Tweet and said the service is being revised. She advised I sign up for their email list to learn when it becomes available.


----------



## onesoulsista (Apr 17, 2014)

10% off Hair Care analysis at komazacare.com. no code needed. It's valid until 04/18/18 at 130am PST time


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 17, 2014)

^^^divachyk

ETA: It's interesting that they now have an report only option.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks MileHighDiva. I was convinced but $85 is a grip. 

Ladies, anyone with long term success from the analysis?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 17, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Thanks MileHighDiva. I was convinced but $85 is a grip.
> 
> Ladies, anyone with long term success from the analysis?



It's marked down to $76 for the Phone Consultation and $58 for the Report only option.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 17, 2014)

MileHighDiva, even with the discount. I'm just being a cheapo. Do you know if anyone has had long term benefit?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 17, 2014)

I believe all the ladies that have done the analysis, have benefited based on their posts.

I've learned a lot just from reading other people's results.  

You should scan this thread and virtuenow's  thread.  I can't remember the name of that thread.  I'll try to find it when Scandal goes off.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## rileypak (Apr 18, 2014)

Went ahead and purchased it!
I'm at a bit of a crossroads with my hair - can't decide if i want to transition to texlaxed or join my grandmother and aunt in solidarity and go natural.
I'd like to see what state I'm in now and hopefully the analysis and consultation can help me reach a decision regarding my crossroads.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 18, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> I believe all the ladies that have done the analysis, have benefited based on their posts.
> 
> I've learned a lot just from reading other people's results.
> 
> ...



I had been through that thread before (a long time ago) but what I mentioned there is we often love things at first to dislike them later. Thanks for looking out for me MileHighDiva. It's good to know virtuenow is pleased from a long term perspective.


----------



## carolb21 (Apr 19, 2014)

I just placed an order and can't wait.  I wear my hair weaved 90% of the time and I wonder if she will have a system to help take care of my hair while  weaved up.  I ordered califa spray, vitamin reign, aloe samples and Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment.  I want to use this on my scalp while weaved up, to help improve the condition of my hair and get more moisture.  I plan on wearing my natural hair this summer and it tends to be very dry so I need lots of moisture. My hair has grown back really well except for my nape which suffered when I had 2 surgeries last year.  It is growing back but oh so slowly.......

I have really enjoyed reading this thread, hopefully my journey will continue to be positive.....


----------



## trynagrow (May 2, 2014)

How many and what kind of hair samples do you have to give for the analysis?


----------



## rileypak (May 5, 2014)

trynagrow said:


> How many and what kind of hair samples do you have to give for the analysis?



trynagrow They request as much hair as possible and prefer freshly shampooed dried hair but will take good rinsed conditioned hair. If particular issues need to be addressed, they say don't include more than 3 samples.
I'm planning to send in separated samples from my crown, nape, and temples. I have issues I'd like to discuss for each area.  I retrieved mine during pre-wash detangling (when I usually have the most hair) so I will clean them in a mild shampoo solution before sending off.


----------



## Keen (May 7, 2014)

Ladies, I'm about to sign up. Anyone has a referral link and a coupon code?


----------



## virtuenow (May 7, 2014)

Keen said:


> Ladies, I'm about to sign up. Anyone has a referral link and a coupon code?



@Keen my referral code is: 8whcPv .  This link explains the process (near bottom of page): http://www.komazahaircare.com/customer-referral-and-rewards-program


----------



## southerncitygirl (May 7, 2014)

If anyone else needs a referral code mine is:

T4ZJUSF2


----------



## trynagrow (May 8, 2014)

rileypak said:


> @trynagrow They request as much hair as possible and prefer freshly shampooed dried hair but will take good rinsed conditioned hair. If particular issues need to be addressed, they say don't include more than 3 samples.
> I'm planning to send in separated samples from my crown, nape, and temples. I have issues I'd like to discuss for each area.  I retrieved mine during pre-wash detangling (when I usually have the most hair) so I will clean them in a mild shampoo solution before sending off.



I ordered the analysis but I'm overseas so I'll have to wait a little while longer for the package to be forwarded to me . Was wondering if I could start collecting hair now.

About how long did it take you all to get the envelope? 

I emailed them about sending in samples directly but got not reply .


----------



## BranwenRosewood (May 8, 2014)

trynagrow said:


> I ordered the analysis but I'm overseas so I'll have to wait a little while longer for the package to be forwarded to me . Was wondering if I could start collecting hair now.
> 
> About how long did it take you all to get the envelope?
> 
> I emailed them about sending in samples directly but got not reply .



trynagrow

I didn't get an envelope when I did it. After I purchased, there was a pdf I downloaded that gave me instructions on how to send it in.


----------



## trynagrow (May 8, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> trynagrow
> 
> I didn't get an envelope when I did it. After I purchased, there was a pdf I downloaded that gave me instructions on how to send it in.



Did you get the pdf by email?


----------



## Keen (May 8, 2014)

trynagrow said:


> Did you get the pdf by email?



I'm also trying to figure out where to get the PDF. I filled out the questionnaire. Now what? I wouldn't have know to fill out the questionnaire if I didn't read it here.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (May 8, 2014)

trynagrow said:


> Did you get the pdf by email?



trynagrow

Yes. They emailed it 1-2 days after I purchased. If you haven't gotten it you might need to check your spam folder.


----------



## trynagrow (May 8, 2014)

I didn't get an email and I checked my spam. I only checked the order and it said your order has shipped. I only assumed they were sending me something.

I emailed them a few days before I ordered as well and never got a reply. I only got an invoice/sales receipt.

Same as Keen, about the questionnaire. I only went again to the site because of this thread. I didn't receive any instructions to do anything. I did go to the site to check on my order history and it says "shipped". So I assumed I was waiting in the mail for a package or envelope.

So????


----------



## rileypak (May 8, 2014)

I didn't receive an envelope. I filled out the questionnaire online. About 3-4 days later they emailed me the PDF with instructions for sample collecting and the questionnaire again. Doesn't appear they send you an envelope anymore. You have to do it yourself now because they give you instructions on where to send your samples.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (May 8, 2014)

trynagrow said:


> I didn't get an email and I checked my spam. I only checked the order and it said your order has shipped. I only assumed they were sending me something.
> 
> I emailed them a few days before I ordered as well and never got a reply. I only got an invoice/sales receipt.
> 
> ...



trynagrow

I've had problems with them answering emails too. Did you use the general contact form on the website to email them or the section under 'Personal Hair Analysis' that say "Ask Question"? I've had more luck with the Contact Us form. You can also try calling them or messaging them on facebook.


----------



## rileypak (May 8, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> trynagrow
> 
> I've had problems with them answering emails too. Did you use the general contact form on the website to email them or the section under 'Personal Hair Analysis' that say "Ask Question"? I've had more luck with the Contact Us form. You can also try calling them or messaging them on facebook.



I used the Contact Us email address and they were responding right away [disclosure: I was emailing them almost immediately after they sent my PDF file email].


----------



## Keen (May 8, 2014)

I called them during office hours and they picked up right away...,


----------



## trynagrow (May 8, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I'll wait a few days then to see if they email me.


----------



## trynagrow (May 12, 2014)

Keen said:


> I called them during office hours and they picked up right away...,



I called twice and just got the recorded message . I emailed them again May 8, ordered on May 1.  Guess I'll have to wait to see if they reply soon or keep calling.


----------



## trynagrow (May 13, 2014)

Has anyone called and reached them recently? I've called two days only to get a recording. The automatic email I got said someone would contact me in 24 hours. Still don't see anything.


----------



## cocoagirl (May 20, 2014)

I plan on ordering this this week . Just to make sure I'm clear, the service is now $85 and if someone wants a 3 month follow-up that will cost $35? Any additional discount codes to be used besides the 5%? Is the 10% off still going on?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (May 20, 2014)

trynagrow

Did you ever get in touch with them?


----------



## Keen (May 20, 2014)

trynagrow BranwenRosewood

Are you ladies not calling after after 1PM Pacific time (that's after 4pm EST)? I just called them and they picked up. 

I also told the lady they need to be more explicit as to how the process work. How was I to know to download the instructional kit? She kept on saying it's on the website. I told her  she needs to send an e-mail or something to alert people on what to do.   It just was not obvious to me.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (May 20, 2014)

@Keen 

I'm not trying to contact them, I was checking to see if @trynagrow ever spoke to them since she never updated.

I got this done last year and I did get and email telling me what to download. I don't know how they are doing it now.


----------



## trynagrow (May 20, 2014)

Yes, I was calling after 1PM pacific time, staying up late to do so. It took a few calls before I got an actual person and not the recording last week. They ended up having to email me the instructions because I couldn't access it through the site. On the phone they said you're supposed to be able to download it from the site but it wasn't working on my account.  They said the IT department had to go into my account and take a picture, I guess, to fix the problem.

I'm hoping the process goes smoothly after this. I just received confirmation they got my analysis in the mail from the carrier I used here. Hope to get my email soon that they got it! I'm a little worried since all my other emails went unanswered.  

On a good note, I was able to collect shed hair while I waited thanks to knowing what to do on this thread! So I had hair from two washings.


----------



## trynagrow (May 20, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> @Keen
> 
> I'm not trying to contact them, I was checking to see if @trynagrow ever spoke to them since she never updated.
> 
> I got this done last year and I did get and email telling me what to download. I don't know how they are doing it now.



Thanks for asking!


----------



## trynagrow (May 24, 2014)

Keen said:


> @trynagrow @BranwenRosewood
> 
> Are you ladies not calling after after 1PM Pacific time (that's after 4pm EST)? I just called them and they picked up.
> 
> I also told the lady they need to be more explicit as to how the process work. How was I to know to download the instructional kit? She kept on saying it's on the website. I told her  she needs to send an e-mail or something to alert people on what to do.   It just was not obvious to me.



Yes, you're right. They do.  I have been checking back on the website and it doesn't look like anything was fixed.  I still have questions posted on the site that were/are not answered.

I've only so far gotten an emailed response because of the phone call. I even replied to the email they sent and nothing. I hope they're just busy doing analysis and not being neglectful.   I'd hate to have to keep calling but will if I have to.  They got my sample on the 20th. Still no email. Wondering should I be patient or call again.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 8, 2014)

I got my results back. Confirmed a lot of things I already knew (fine hair, high porosity) but I was surprised at how much damage I had. It was pretty much recommended I start completely over. I'll probably be going to get a haircut in another week or two per the instructions that were given to me.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 8, 2014)

B_Phlyy said:


> I got my results back. Confirmed a lot of things I already knew (fine hair, high porosity) but I was surprised at how much damage I had. It was pretty much recommended I start completely over. I'll probably be going to get a haircut in another week or two per the instructions that were given to me.



Did they say what might have caused the damage?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 8, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Did they say what might have caused the damage?



Daily co washing and braids. I wasn't using enough protein to counteract the moisture from the co washing and it was actually contributing to dryness. The analysis out right said that I should completely cut out co washing from my regimen. Braids (even without extensions) apparently put a lot of stress on my hair so I should do twists/twist outs more often. I hate the way I look in twists though. 

All this was surprising to me because I color my hair and use heat in the winter but I guess because I don't do those as often, the damage is not as extensive from them.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 8, 2014)

bumping..........................


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 8, 2014)

A lot of people seem to come back with an analysis that eliminates co washing.. I find that interesting


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2014)

[USER=13583 said:
			
		

> B_Phlyy[/USER];20311917]I got my results back. Confirmed a lot of things I already knew (fine hair, high porosity) but I was surprised at how much damage I had. It was pretty much recommended I start completely over. I'll probably be going to get a haircut in another week or two per the instructions that were given to me.



I'm sorry to hear that. Did they say you had to start completely over? Or can you just do a trim and start doing protein with regular dusting?

I started over and wish I had just did the protein, trim schedule.


----------



## Fenaxa (Jul 9, 2014)

Dang, I still haven't sent my hair in; I'll do that today. I guess I've been nervous because I was under the impression my hair was healthy as can be but then reading about people getting damage just from braids (wth I love living in braids) and having too much moisture I kinda dread what they'll say about me. 
I will send in the hair though and see what happens.


----------



## Ari8 (Jul 9, 2014)

B_Phlyy said:


> Daily co washing and braids. I wasn't using enough protein to counteract the moisture from the co washing and it was actually contributing to dryness. The analysis out right said that I should completely cut out co washing from my regimen. Braids (even without extensions) apparently put a lot of stress on my hair so I should do twists/twist outs more often. I hate the way I look in twists though.
> 
> All this was surprising to me because I color my hair and use heat in the winter but I guess because I don't do those as often, the damage is not as extensive from them.


 
Hi, sorry to hear about your results.  Here's to hoping along with faithVA that you do not need to cut it all off at once.  

I have one question: is your hair visibly damaged (i.e. brittle, split, broken, etc.)?  I apologize if you've mentioned this information before, I have not read the thread in a long time.  I just ask because I sent them hair that was obviously damaged* and was told my hair was healthy.  

*In the end I finally gave in and accepted that my low-protein, low-fat, low-caloric, iron-poor diet totally screwed up my hair (and body).  I just find it odd, even after all this time, that they couldn't see any of that.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 9, 2014)

I sent my hair in 3 weeks ago. I'm super nervous what my results will be. I'm really hoping I don't end up wanting to shave my head


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Did they say you had to start completely over? Or can you just do a trim and start doing protein with regular dusting?
> 
> I started over and wish I had just did the protein, trim schedule.



She didn't say start over verbatim, but my hair is only 3-6 inches based on my sample (which is pretty accurate because I gave them my 9 months of new growth following cutting off bleach). She said to cut an inch or two then follow a strict 6-12 week trim schedule for a year to get rid of the rest of the damage. The only part of my hair that was healthy was the root. 

I'm to wash with shampoo once a week and focus on keeping my crown clean since I have alopecia there. Do the protein treatments every 2 weeks to strengthen and help bring down porosity. She recommended their protein strengthener and the Califa line for day to day styling.



Ari8 said:


> Hi, sorry to hear about your results.  Here's to hoping along with faithVA that you do not need to cut it all off at once.
> 
> I have one question: is your hair visibly damaged (i.e. brittle, split, broken, etc.)?  I apologize if you've mentioned this information before, I have not read the thread in a long time.  I just ask because I sent them hair that was obviously damaged* and was told my hair was healthy.
> 
> *In the end I finally gave in and accepted that my low-protein, low-fat, low-caloric, iron-poor diet totally screwed up my hair (and body).  I just find it odd, even after all this time, that they couldn't see any of that.



I could/can see SSK and some fraying of the ends when I sent the sample. But most of the damage she says it midshaft. One of the slide look like a little atomic bomb on my strands. 

She did recommend some vitamins and dietary supplements I can take to help with my alopecia. She said I don't drink enough water. I need at least 70 ounces a day because of my 3-5 days a week exercise regimen.



rileypak said:


> I sent my hair in 3 weeks ago. I'm super nervous what my results will be. I'm really hoping I don't end up wanting to shave my head



I ordered mine April 30, sent my sample May 24 and got my results yesterday. I'm sure the holidays played into why mine took a bit longer but hopefully you'll get your results sooner.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 9, 2014)

B_Phlyy said:


> She didn't say start over verbatim, but my hair is only 3-6 inches based on my sample (which is pretty accurate because I gave them my 9 months of new growth following cutting off bleach). She said to cut an inch or two then follow a strict 6-12 week trim schedule for a year to get rid of the rest of the damage. The only part of my hair that was healthy was the root.
> 
> I'm to wash with shampoo once a week and focus on keeping my crown clean since I have alopecia there. Do the protein treatments every 2 weeks to strengthen and help bring down porosity. She recommended their protein strengthener and the Califa line for day to day styling.
> 
> ...



B_Phlyy was your alopecia confirmed before the analysis or did they confirm it from your sample?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 9, 2014)

B_Phlyy

What supplements and vitamins did they recommend for your alopecia?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 9, 2014)

rileypak said:


> B_Phlyy was your alopecia confirmed before the analysis or did they confirm it from your sample?



Before. I've had my diagnosis since 2010.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 10, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> B_Phlyy
> 
> What supplements and vitamins did they recommend for your alopecia?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Maxi Hair by Country Life and L-Cysteine 1500mg with vitamin C, vitamin D3 2000iu twice a day and a complete B50 vitamin daily. She also recommended MSM and silica which I'm going to pass on because I've heard too many horror stories.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 10, 2014)

B_Phlyy said:


> Maxi Hair by Country Life and L-Cysteine 1500mg with vitamin C, vitamin D3 2000iu twice a day and a complete B50 vitamin daily. She also recommended MSM and silica which I'm going to pass on because I've heard too many horror stories.



You don't need to be scared of bamboo silica.  It has made my hair bulbs bigger.  In addition, it doesn't cause massive shedding like MSM.  I highly recommend Swanson's Bamboo Silica, it's affordable.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 10, 2014)

Well I'm scheduled to have my call next Thursday.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 17, 2014)

Just finished the call...I need some time to process the results.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 17, 2014)

**KINDA LONG POST ALERT**

So the results are in:
- My hair is normal-to-high porosity. Was news to me because I always thought my hair was more normal-to-low porosity, or at least it behaved that way.
- Lots of dry, raised cuticles on my relaxed ends
- Co-cleansing isn't getting enough buildup off my scalp since quite a few bulbs in the sample were covered in buildup
- Some diminishing hair follicles were noticed on some bulbs [hair will start growing in thinner in diminishing follicles until it gets to a point that it stops growing]. I had a few bulbs where she anticipates those follicles may be dead from what the bulb was showing (no full white head on it; it tapered to a point and wasn't dark anymore, it was very light brown and translucent)
- Some strands showed damage but not mid-shaft splits necessarily. Just spots where the cuticles were worn away a lot and the hair will be breaking off at those points
- Hair is generally medium thickness (I think it was .076-.109) with finer hairs on my temples (most were around .050) [I'll check my write up and update if those numbers are wrong]
- She said my hair is generally healthy for the most part but the buildup was her biggest concern with me already having diminishing hair follicles

SUGGESTIONS
- Use shampoo more; I argued that shampoo dries my hair and scalp even with pre-pooing & diluting it with distilled water so she suggested at least using baby shampoo to get rid of the buildup. I'll figure out how to make this work.
- Use silicones to seal my moisture in (which I do already)
- Increase my protein treatments from 1X/month to 2X/month for the raised cuticles
- Use a strengthening/protecting/reinforcing leave in conditioner (pretty much a balanced or protein leave in)
- She liked the supplements I was taking (Super B Complex, Collagen, Women's Multivitamin) but recommended I cut down my Biotin dosage (currently 5000 mcg) or eliminate it and replace it with L-Cysteine or a Hair, Skin, Nails type of vitamin
- Recommended I grab their Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment to assist with removing buildup on my scalp and the Komaza Hair Lengthening Serum for my temples mostly


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 18, 2014)

I hadn't realized how damaging co-washing could be. Wow. Does the same apply to actual cleansing conditioner, such as Wen?

Is Komaza suggesting that the shampoos we use be sulfate based or is sulfate free sufficient?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 18, 2014)

rileypak

Maybe, you can CWC.  Co-Cleanse/Wash your hair, but clean your scalp with poo, and follow-up with Co-Cleanse/Washing the length again to get rid of any poo run off.  

Thank you for sharing your results!

May I suggest taking bamboo silica.  I could visibly see my hair bulbs get bigger after taking the capsules for about a month.  I know that doesn't address the build up, but I think with pooing your scalp and taking a bamboo supplement that your hair bulbs will be juicilicious,  

ETA: Also, I like the tea, but the Swanson capsules are more cost effective.

ETA2: If you order the Pona treatment, please let me know what it smells like.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 18, 2014)

Theresamonet said:


> I hadn't realized how damaging co-washing could be. Wow. Does the same apply to actual cleansing conditioner, such as Wen?
> 
> *Is Komaza suggesting that the shampoos we use be sulfate based or is sulfate free sufficient?*



I want to know the answer to this, too.  Will someone with an upcoming phone consultation please find out?

ETA: I notice their Moja Shampoo is Sulfate Free, so they probably just don't recommend cleansing your scalp all the time via co washing, because the deposits of conditioning agents are smothering the follicles and causing build up.

Ingredients: Distilled Water,Decyl Glucoside, Polyglucose, Sodium Lauroyl Lactylate, CocoGlucose, Disodium Cocoamphodiacetate Behentrimonium, Cetyl Alcohol, Aloe Vera, Guar Gum, Algae Extract, Quaternium 87, Polyquaternium 10, Ceramide, Allantoin, Honey Quat, Lethicin, Aloe Vera Oil, Jojoba Esters, Coconut Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Nettles, Horsetail, Geranium, Peppermint, Marshmallow, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Vitamin B3, Pro Vitamin B5, Vitamin B6, Citric Acid, Phthalates-Free Vegetarian Fragrance, Phenoxyethanol.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 18, 2014)

It's seems like all of these analysis start off with "no more co washing", "buildup"... Hmmm very interesting


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 18, 2014)

rileypak what was your reason for getting the analysis? Were you having issues in a particular area?


----------



## ronie (Jul 18, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> I want to know the answer to this, too.  Will someone with an upcoming phone consultation please find out?
> 
> ETA: I notice their Moja Shampoo is Sulfate Free, so they probably just don't recommend cleansing your scalp all the time via co washing, because the deposits of conditioning agents are smothering the follicles and causing build up.
> 
> Ingredients: Distilled Water,Decyl Glucoside, Polyglucose, Sodium Lauroyl Lactylate, CocoGlucose, Disodium Cocoamphodiacetate Behentrimonium, Cetyl Alcohol, Aloe Vera, Guar Gum, Algae Extract, Quaternium 87, Polyquaternium 10, Ceramide, Allantoin, Honey Quat, Lethicin, Aloe Vera Oil, Jojoba Esters, Coconut Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Nettles, Horsetail, Geranium, Peppermint, Marshmallow, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Vitamin B3, Pro Vitamin B5, Vitamin B6, Citric Acid, Phthalates-Free Vegetarian Fragrance, Phenoxyethanol.



MileHighDiva i did my analysis last year, and at that time i was using a sulfate shampoo (joico moisture recovery) 1-2 x a week. My scalp and bulb were in perfect condition. She was happy know i use shampoo regularly. However, because i had high porosity issues, and lots of raised cuticles she recommended i alternate with a milder shampoo. 
Unfortunately i never found a sulfate free shampoo my hair likes. I still use a sulfate ( with SMS, allegedly milder than SLS) shampoo. I do alternate with as i am coconut cowash as much as i can. I never did a follow up, but i never felt a need for it, lol. Might do one anyways by year end.
All that to say they prefer a sulfate free, but if you have a good sulfate shampoo your hair likes, it gets a pass. They are more concerned about the health of your scalp and follicles.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 18, 2014)

ronie said:


> MileHighDiva i did my analysis last year, and at that time i was using a sulfate shampoo (joico moisture recovery) 1-2 x a week. My scalp and bulb were in perfect condition. She was happy know i use shampoo regularly. However, because i had high porosity issues, and lots of raised cuticles she recommended i alternate with a milder shampoo.
> Unfortunately i never found a sulfate free shampoo my hair likes. I still use a sulfate ( with SMS, allegedly milder than SLS) shampoo. I do alternate with as i am coconut cowash as much as i can. I never did a follow up, but i never felt a need for it, lol. Might do one anyways by year end.
> All that to say they prefer a sulfate free, but if you have a good sulfate shampoo your hair likes, it gets a pass. They are more concerned about the health of your scalp and follicles.



ronie

Thank you for the clarification, regarding their thoughts on sulfate vs. sulfate free!

I really like how gentle SMS is.  It's in SD Go Moist and the Eluence Moisturizing poo.  I love Go Moist!  I have to try the Eluence again, I think when I tried it, I was trying too many new things at the same time.

I love the AIA Coconut Co Wash and Cleansing Pudding, as well!

Have you tried the Keracare Sulfate Free 1st Lather and Hydrating Detangling Poo?  They are Thabomb.com and available on the ground.


----------



## ronie (Jul 18, 2014)

rileypak, i too had issues with raised cuticles. The shampoos i now used seem to be very mild, and do not cause me any breakage or dryness. 
Silk dreams go moist and elucence moisture benefits are my staple cleansers. I shampoo once a week. I only use a co cleanser ( as i am coconut cowash mostly) if i wash twice in the week.
Other things i do:
Weekly mild to moderate protein (most times a reconstructor)
Heavy protein at least once every 4-6 weeks
Super duper heavy sealing
Moisturizers with heavy emollients 
DCers with lots of oils and butters
Leave in and moisturizers with some type of hydrolyzed proteins or amino acids
But as someone asked earlier: where you having issues prior to finding all this out? Cause if not, i would recommend you ignore what i say and just keep doing what you were doing except for the cowashing of course. Good luck.


----------



## ronie (Jul 18, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie
> 
> Thank you for the clarification, regarding their thoughts on sulfate vs. sulfate free!
> 
> ...



Never used the first product, but the detangling poo was my first sulfate free shampoo. I loved it at first, but then my hair started getting very dry and hard after using it, so i stopped. That's when i turned to joico.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 18, 2014)

Theresamonet said:


> I hadn't realized how damaging co-washing could be. Wow. Does the same apply to actual cleansing conditioner, such as Wen?
> 
> Is Komaza suggesting that the shampoos we use be sulfate based or is sulfate free sufficient?



Theresamonet I use a co-cleanser that has a mild cleaning agent, it just wasn't enough for me. She recommended a sulfate shampoo because my follicle buildup was pretty bad on the bulbs it was on (on some you couldn't see the bulb at all, it was completely encased in buildup). But with me pushing back on the drying and tangling effects of sulfate (& some non-sulfate) shampoos on my hair and scalp, we agreed on the baby shampoo.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 18, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> rileypak what was your reason for getting the analysis? Were you having issues in a particular area?



Adiatasha excessive dryness in my crown, some thinning in my temples plus just wanted to get an idea of the state of my hair.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 18, 2014)

ronie said:


> rileypak, i too had issues with raised cuticles. The shampoos i now used seem to be very mild, and do not cause me any breakage or dryness.
> Silk dreams go moist and elucence moisture benefits are my staple cleansers. I shampoo once a week. I only use a co cleanser ( as i am coconut cowash mostly) if i wash twice in the week.
> Other things i do:
> Weekly mild to moderate protein (most times a reconstructor)
> ...



ronie I was having issues. Excessive dryness in my crown and some thinning in my temples that I knew wasn't caused by tension or mishandling.
I tried SD Go Moist before and didn't like it too much at the time. I will be trying out some poos to find one I can tolerate. Going to have to look up the Elucence one. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## rileypak (Jul 18, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> rileypak
> 
> Maybe, you can CWC.  Co-Cleanse/Wash your hair, but clean your scalp with poo, and follow-up with Co-Cleanse/Washing the length again to get rid of any poo run off.
> 
> ...



MileHighDiva the CWC sounds like it would be much more agreeable to my hair. I'm going to take care of the buildup first then try incorporating CWC.
I was drinking the bamboo tea but fell off after February. I'll grab the pills and take those instead.
I will be getting the Pona Hair Treatment to try out so I'll definitely review it when I can. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2014)

rileypak said:


> MileHighDiva the CWC sounds like it would be much more agreeable to my hair. I'm going to take care of the buildup first then try incorporating CWC.
> I was drinking the bamboo tea but fell off after February. I'll grab the pills and take those instead.
> I will be getting the Pona Hair Treatment to try out so I'll definitely review it when I can. Thanks for the advice!



You can definitely overcome the bulb issue. I had issues with my bulbs and she wasn't sure I would recover. However after my follow up she was amazed at how my hair recovered. I wasn't. I knew it would work but she had never seem it before.

So be encouraged. You can reverse whatever is happening.


----------



## ronie (Jul 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You can definitely overcome the bulb issue. I had issues with my bulbs and she wasn't sure I would recover. However after my follow up she was amazed at how my hair recovered. I wasn't. I knew it would work but she had never seem it before.  So be encouraged. You can reverse whatever is happening.


faithVA
I know you are not a fan of shampoo.  How did you manage/overcome the bulb issue?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2014)

ronie said:


> faithVA
> I know you are not a fan of shampoo.  How did you manage/overcome the bulb issue?



True, I haven't had much success with shampoo but I do know that the scalp has to be clean. I just don't shampoo as often now. I shampoo maybe once a quarter versus once a week like I had been doing. But I use an arsenal of things for my scalp: water, acv, baking soda and mud. I also know that everyone's scalp is different. I had an analysis at the same time as tashboog. She had build up from mud, I think whereas I didn't. 

As far as the bulb issue I washed twice a week and did a mudwash at least once a month but I also used my oil blend with essential oils. It was the oil blend that really started reversing my balding issue and it was the extra water during the week that made it more effective.

I don't think that everyone can or should give up shampoo. I also don't think people have to shampoo on the same schedule. But I also don't think that cowashing affects everyone the same either. I am not a fan of lumping things together based on limited information. Drives me crazy. Rant over


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 19, 2014)

I got the cut today. I went to the Huetiful salon in Chicago. The steamer treatment was nice thought I'm not sure it helped my hair. Afterwards the stylist blow dried and flat ironed my hair and cut about 1 1/2 inches. I went from unevenly approaching SL to a blunt, healthy neck length. It feels so much better now though. She advised me to try Toppik (sp) for the spot where the alopecia is. I do plan o going back to keep with the trim schedule Komaza advised. 

A few pictures of the finished style. She said to pin curl it. I will probably wash it next weekend, if the style survives that long.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 20, 2014)

B_Phlyy said:


> I got the cut today. I went to the Huetiful salon in Chicago. The steamer treatment was nice thought I'm not sure it helped my hair. Afterwards the stylist blow dried and flat ironed my hair and cut about 1 1/2 inches. I went from unevenly approaching SL to a blunt, healthy neck length. It feels so much better now though. She advised me to try Toppik (sp) for the spot where the alopecia is. I do plan o going back to keep with the trim schedule Komaza advised.
> 
> A few pictures of the finished style. She said to pin curl it. I will probably wash it next weekend, if the style survives that long.



Not to distract from the topic of the thread, but you should write a review of the salon in the salon section. I suggest this because I have been curious about them and would like an member's opinion before I put them on my to try list!


----------



## cocoagirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Has anyone had success with the Pona Hair and Scalp treatment for helping/eliminating Seborrheic Dermatitis, itchy scalp etc?  The product was recommended to me by Jenn for my scalp issues, but I don't think I've see any reviews on here of people who have been helped by this product..r you out there? lol


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 31, 2014)

southerncitygirl said:


> If anyone else needs a referral code mine is:
> 
> T4ZJUSF2




I used my tried and true protein strengthener and just placed an order for the pona scalp treatment and califa spray. 

Bumping.............

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## divachyk (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey ladies, I posted this with my U1B1 ladies and I'm just sharing it here if you're interested....



divachyk said:


> Hey Ladies, I had my Komaza Analysis consult yesterday. I'm posted the deets on my blog. I'm not trying to get blog clicks but it's just that it's so much info that it would be easier to just view it there. The short & skinny: my porosity is TBD until more samples are received. More protein. More shampooing, less co-cleansing. Treat my hair like it's relaxed and not natural with using natural inspired techniques.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Aug 9, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Hey ladies, I posted this with my U1B1 ladies and I'm just sharing it here if you're interested....


divachyk

wow so you should avoid all of these
"moisturizing daily, sealing the hair, LOC method, oil rinsing..."

what relaxed hair techniques did they recommend?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 9, 2014)

blackeyes31626, basically a simple regi of pre-poo, shampoo, condition; apply leave ins; style. Moisturize a few times per week as needed.


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Oct 28, 2014)

has anyone purchased recently??? I purchased it on sept 25th and never received anything via mail??? what is the deal? I am calling them tomorrow.


----------



## Meridian (Oct 28, 2014)

virgo_chinwe said:


> has anyone purchased recently??? I purchased it on sept 25th and never received anything via mail??? what is the deal? I am calling them tomorrow.



You don't receive anything.  You download the questionnaire,  fill it out, and then mail it with a sample of your freshly washed shed hair. When you ordered/on the product page, it gives you instructions on everything.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2014)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];20427603]blackeyes31626, basically a simple regi of pre-poo, shampoo, condition; apply leave ins; style. Moisturize a few times per week as needed.



Since it has been a few months, what did you finally settle on doing? Are you doing a simple regimen or did you find something else worked better for you?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2014)

virgo_chinwe said:


> has anyone purchased recently??? I purchased it on sept 25th and never received anything via mail??? what is the deal? I am calling them tomorrow.



Did you check your spam folder virgo_chinwe? I purchased a few months back and got an email  shortly after.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 28, 2014)

I really want to do this, but have already spent my budgeted "hair money". If I ever get my cwk refund, I'll put it toward hair analysis.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2014)

faithVA, I am doing a simple regi still. Prepoo, cleanse, condition. 

Warm heat seem to work better than moist heat (steaming) so I rarely steam any more.

I hate to admit this since I'm anti-protein but increasing protein usage has helped to reduce breakage and maintain moisture. 

I shampoo weekly with sulfate free shampoo. Komaza recommended sulfate shampoo to remove buildup but I haven't found one that I like. 

Shampooing more and increasing protein has alleviated the need to baggy as often because my hair is holding moisture. 

I have some problem ends that Komaza advised to trim gradually.

The service was def worth my money and I had great success with using products from my stash. I recently purchased and incorporated their products in my regimen so I'm interested to see the impacts of their products to my hair. It's too early to tell though.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2014)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];20713009]faithVA, I am doing a simple regi still. Prepoo, cleanse, condition.
> 
> Warm heat seem to work better than moist heat (steaming) so I rarely steam any more.
> 
> ...



I'm glad it worked out for you. I remember you weren't sold when they first told you but I'm glad you gave it a chance.

I also found out that protein, at least keratin protein works well with my hair and makes it very happy.

Glad you are having happy hair days


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jan 3, 2015)

On page 13. 
Lol bumping for myself.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 25, 2015)

I will be ordering this as soon as I can.


----------



## moneychaser (Apr 29, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> A lot of people seem to come back with an analysis that eliminates co washing.. I find that interesting


 and to incorporate protein treatments!!


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 29, 2015)

I think I do want to order this but I'm not sure when I want to do it.


----------



## julzinha (Apr 30, 2015)

JunMom2Be said:


> and to incorporate protein treatments!!


I recently learned that on my own. I used to only do light protein treatments, infrequently. Then recommitted to the health of my hair and started using harder protein and adding it to leave ins and doing weekly treatments. My breakage has become so minimal.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 10, 2015)

I just ordered my analysis a few days ago. After reading this entire thread,  I feel like this will be the thing that helps me up my hair game since I got a cut in January.  She took off 3-4 inches of damaged hair.  The lady that cut my hair said that I shouldn't need to trim till june, so we will see.
I will post my analysis results once I have them here.


----------



## julzinha (May 11, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> I just ordered my analysis a few days ago. After reading this entire thread,  I feel like this will be the thing that helps me up my hair game since I got a cut in January.  She took off 3-4 inches of damaged hair.  The lady that cut my hair said that I shouldn't need to trim till june, so we will see.
> I will post my analysis results once I have them here.


I just read the entire thread as well and I will definitely be purchasing in 6 months -1 year. If my current braid regimen doesn't produce the results I'm looking for. But many of the things suggested in this thread I'm already doing. I use Njoy Oil on my scalp every other day. Use a tea tree based sulfate free shampoo for my scalp every 10 days while in braids. Moisturize with braid spray and infusium 23 every other day. And take all of the supplements recommended, Hairsentials, MSM, Biotin, Collagen, and Calcium + Vitamin D. I am going to push myself to be really consistent with this regimen for the next year and hopefully I'll see a drastic change.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 12, 2015)

I just sent my sample in, I am nervous to see the results, I have a feeling they are going to tell me to change up my entire regimen


----------



## caribeandiva (May 12, 2015)

I ordered yesterday and just sent my sample in.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 4, 2015)

I got my consultation with Jenn 2 nights ago. You can read all about it here.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 8, 2015)

I too sent in my hair samples last week. I had pre & post trimmed hair sent in. I also colored my hair and sent in those samples as well. We will see on the results.  I am hoping for the best.


----------



## snoop (Jul 10, 2015)

@virtuenow   I placed my order and used your code.  Thanks!


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 10, 2015)

snoop said:


> @virtuenow   I placed my order and used your code.  Thanks!


You're welcome.  I pray its a hair changing experience for you


----------



## snoop (Aug 12, 2015)

So I had my call with Jenn on Monday and I’m very pleased with the results.  For the 4 weeks leading up to submitting my results I was trying out the water only hair washing method (using only a leave in daily, but otherwise ONLY water.)  The day that I submitted, I washed with clay.  I’d asked prior to if using clay to cleanse would be ok.  She said I’d be the first, but she’d be up for checking out the sample and if she couldn’t see the cortex<?> she’d let me know so that I could submit another sample after doing a shampoo wash.  Note:  It took 4 weeks plus a day for my phone consultation since the wash.  In that time I continued with the water only washing.

When I saw the images I was disheartened.  There weren’t too many images of splits and damage, but a LOT of buildup and diminished root sheaths.  All, I could think was, am I possibly going bald.  I didn’t think so – there is an explanation for it – but still.  Also, I’m really liking the water only and didn’t want to hear that I would have to leave it, though I’m not married to the method so I don’t mind changing. 

I’m definitely glad that I got the phone consultation because some of her recommendations would not have been appropriate for me and so we were able to flush things out so that they would work.  Also, the phone consultation is much more detailed than the report.

*Hair Porosity:* Normal- High in damaged area
*Hair Texture:* .049mm-.079mm fine/med
*Hair Length*: 11-12 inches 

*Observation:*  Breakage, mid shaft splits, split ends and diminishing root sheaths (early signs of thinning due to recent pregnancy).  She did mention that mid shaft splits do occur because of the bends in our hair.

*Recommendations:*
- Cut 1/2 inch, then ¼ inch every 12 weeks.  Using an expensive and sharp pair of scissors. 
- I need protein externally AND internally, especially since I’m breastfeeding.  For the external protein, I should use it every two weeks for three months, then I can switch to monthly.
- She said my water was a bit low and made a recommendation, but when I told her what my height and weight was, she agreed that the amount that I was consuming was fine.
- I should include shampoo every one to two weeks. Do not cowash.  I can pre poo with coconut oil if I feel like my shampoo is too harsh.  Also, it’s not necessary to switch up my shampoos and that I shouldn’t be afraid of sulphate shampoos.
- She recommended Bountiful Mane Serum to help anchor the roots to my head and help strengthen them (to counter the pp shedding.)

She recommended a few vitamins/supplements to take after I’m done breastfeeding.  Exercise, healthy foods, etc.

*Overall, *we concluded that I should go back to the regimen that I was doing prior to trying water only because she really liked it – basically clay washing with shampoo washes thrown in (I think that I will shampoo every 3 to 4 weeks instead of every 2), super low manipulation (two strand twists/washing in them/ then refreshing every other week), finger combing/detangling, broccoli seed oil to seal, my own moisturizer.  I think that there was too much build up with water only and she suggested the shampoos to make sure that my scalp stayed healthy. 

Pics:
1 – Lifted cuticles and the skinny hair is breakage
2 – Mid shaft split
3 – Breakage.  That part of the hair is light and then it gets darker.  The light/dark show where I’m missing protein
4 – Complex knot with build up
7 – Diminishing root sheath/ build up
9 – Cuticles slightly lifted and look good
10 – Cuticles are dry and lifted

My referral code is:  *D2J3px*


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2015)

snoop said:


> So I had my call with Jenn on Monday and I’m very pleased with the results.  For the 4 weeks leading up to submitting my results I was trying out the water only hair washing method (using only a leave in daily, but otherwise ONLY water.)  The day that I submitted, I washed with clay.  I’d asked prior to if using clay to cleanse would be ok.  She said I’d be the first, but she’d be up for checking out the sample and if she couldn’t see the cortex<?> she’d let me know so that I could submit another sample after doing a shampoo wash.  Note:  It took 4 weeks plus a day for my phone consultation since the wash.  In that time I continued with the water only washing.
> 
> When I saw the images I was disheartened.  There weren’t too many images of splits and damage, but a LOT of buildup and diminished root sheaths.  All, I could think was, am I possibly going bald.  I didn’t think so – there is an explanation for it – but still.  Also, I’m really liking the water only and didn’t want to hear that I would have to leave it, though I’m not married to the method so I don’t mind changing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. It was quite helpful. 

If you aren't using any product with water only, what is the source of build up? Sebum?


----------



## snoop (Aug 12, 2015)

@faithVA   Well I was using my leave in and sebum, but I wasn't doing oil rinses and shampoo like Naptural85 in her "water only".  

I think what I will do is continue water rinsing during the week.  I like the way it feels and she says that it would be good for rinsing away sweat and such.  Then I will continue as before with the clay washes, conditioner rinses, shampoos every couple of weeks and protein treatments as suggested.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 12, 2015)

So the analysis was very helpful in the sense that the $65 was well spent & y'all now see a turn around in your hair?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2015)

snoop said:


> @faithVA   Well I was using my leave in and sebum, but I wasn't doing oil rinses and shampoo like Naptural85 in her "water only".
> 
> I think what I will do is continue water rinsing during the week.  I like the way it feels and she says that it would be good for rinsing away sweat and such.  Then I will continue as before with the clay washes, conditioner rinses, shampoos every couple of weeks and protein treatments as suggested.


OK sounds like the leave in was more of the source of build up. I think your plan sounds like a good one.

I think what you said about the phone call is good. If a person is having problems the phone call is crucial to explain things. The written piece isn't enough.

I may do another analysis next year to see how my hair is progressing.


----------



## snoop (Aug 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> OK sounds like the leave in was more of the source of build up. I think your plan sounds like a good one.
> 
> I think what you said about the phone call is good. If a person is having problems the phone call is crucial to explain things. The written piece isn't enough.
> 
> I may do another analysis next year to see how my hair is progressing.



Agreed on both things.  Looking at the written report, I would have been a bit discouraged -- like I would have thought that I would have had to start a new regimen, however, after describing my regimen in real time she actually said it warms her heart to hear it (i.e. finger detangling/combing, shampooing -- I guess a lot of people just co wash, low manipulation, etc.) which is why she said to stick with that.  Also for those who haven't done the process, the written report comes after the phone consult if you do the phone consult option.


----------



## curlicarib (Aug 12, 2015)

For me, Yes! 



Leo24Rule said:


> So the analysis was very helpful in the sense that the $65 was well spent & y'all now see a turn around in your hair?


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 12, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> So the analysis was very helpful in the sense that the $65 was well spent & y'all now see a turn around in your hair?


Yes, it was more than helpful. You can read my story on my hair turnaround. I created a couple of threads on it. I'm on phone otherwise would link you.


----------



## snoop (Aug 12, 2015)

@virtuenow 's testimonial convinced me it was worth the price.


----------



## so1913 (Aug 12, 2015)

I got no complaints from my hairdresser when I went for my trim last week after 3 months, which is when I started doing the protein treatments and limiting the products I use with glycerin as recommended by Jenn.

I'm happy I did the analysis.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 12, 2015)

Interesting how the experts know. I wonder if their hair is healthy & down their backs???


----------



## snoop (Aug 13, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Interesting how the experts know. I wonder if their hair is healthy & down their backs???



You can read about why the company started here.   There are a couple of pictures, but I don't know how recent.  I don't their quest is to help people have long hair so much as it is to have healthy hair.  (Not everyone is looking to have hair down to their backs.)

I know that we started our phone consultation talking about how to nourish my body and maintain my health because I'm bf'ing.  A good portion of my write-up was related to that as well -- a few mentions on vitamins and mostly the types of food to consume.  I think that they are more concerned about the health of your hair and scalp as it could mean signs of unhealthiness in your body.  Long hair as a result of this process would be a bonus.

To add:  There is a questionnaire that you complete prior to sending off your hair sample which provides them with context as to what they are seeing under the microscope.


----------



## sikora (Aug 13, 2015)

Leo24Rule said:


> Interesting how the experts know. I wonder if their hair is healthy & down their backs???



I don't know about "down their backs" but I gather that Jenn's hair is not short. I spoke with her yesterday and I was telling her how short my hair was since my corrective cut and she expressed that she sometimes wishes her hair was short so it wouldn't be as much to deal with. I'm guessing that she has a decent amount of hair.


----------



## julzinha (Nov 7, 2015)

bumping for updates


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 5, 2016)

Had to do a search on this thread and see no one has posted since November. Quick question. I already filled out and submitted the questionnaire through the website. Is that the client form they say to include with the sample? Since I submitted it doesn't come up anymore.  Should I just put my order number on the envelope for their reference?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Had to do a search on this thread and see no one has posted since November. Quick question. I already filled out and submitted the questionnaire through the website. Is that the client form they say to include with the sample? Since I submitted it doesn't come up anymore.  Should I just put my order number on the envelope for their reference?



I would @KammyGirl.  I also included a copy of my questionnaire.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm thinking of  ordering this kit for me and my mom.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 1, 2016)

FYI that I tried to order the analysis and called because the website was problematic.  They informed me that they are backed up and not taking any new orders for 2 weeks.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 9, 2017)

I think this is something that I really need. I want some scientific answers on the state of my hair. I'm just so scared they're going to tell me I need to cut my hair super short. 
I noticed the $65 one doesn't include a phone consultation. Will they still include tips and recommendations on how to get your hair on track? Or maybe I should just spring for the $85 analysis.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 9, 2017)

Actually after reading some posts I think I'd like a consultation. I'm just so scared of what they'll tell me.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 10, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> I think this is something that I really need. I want some scientific answers on the state of my hair. I'm just so scared they're going to tell me I need to cut my hair super short.
> I noticed the $65 one doesn't include a phone consultation. Will they still include tips and recommendations on how to get your hair on track? Or maybe I should just spring for the $85 analysis.


They do include a detailed report if you don't do an over the phone consultation that includes tips, product recs, etc. But speaking is better because you can ask questions and get much more info and discuss your regimen in more detail.

Komaza has come such a long way. I think I might get another analysis except I feel like I only trust Jenn. I hope she's doing well.


----------



## vevster (Jan 10, 2017)

I may need this too.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 10, 2017)

It's well worth it (in my opinion).


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 10, 2017)

I've been reading from a few threads that a lot of high porosity ladies are being advised to not do prolonged deep conditioning treatments, which I get that, but not even sitting under a dryer? I guess if you're super porous that makes sense... you're hair is still going to absorb product. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how porous my hair is. I just can't imagine not using heat because I feel like I wouldn't get the whole benefits of my DC.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 10, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> I've been reading from a few threads that a lot of high porosity ladies are being advised to not do prolonged deep conditioning treatments, which I get that, but not even sitting under a dryer? I guess if you're super porous that makes sense... you're hair is still going to absorb product. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how porous my hair is. I just can't imagine not using heat because I feel like I wouldn't get the whole benefits of my DC.



Interesting.

I can't remember WHERE I heard/read this, but it helped me tremendously:
Porosity is not necessarily permanent or the same for every area of a person's mane. (Most of) my hair's hipo, but I go ahead and apply either wet or dry heat (depending on the type of treatment), because some areas of my hair may be normpo (have normal porosity), or due to whatever has been on my hair, its porosity may be higher or lower than it usually is. I guess once I finally invest in an analysis, they'll be able to let me know if that has been problematic.

I haven't felt like dry/wet heat drives the product in too much into my hipo hair, or anything. I can't even wrap my head around the idea. Is there some side effect or negative consequence to doing prolonged treatments on hipo hair, I wonder?

However, I don't do prolonged treatments anymore, anyway, after having listened to several GreenBeauty YouTube channel videos. I always end up getting product on my scalp, and I don't want to create a dark, damp environment on my scalp for prolonged periods of time, as the GreenBeauty author discussed and illustrated in one of her videos. DCing for 30 to 60 minutes works great, and I can't tell the difference between doing THAT and leaving a DC in overnight. Results are about the same for me. I wonder if this is different for others?


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 10, 2017)

I think it has something to do with hydral fatigue and maybe your hair absorbing TOO much? I'm too sure, honestly. I'm probably going to go with Gooseprints's analysis off Etsy since it's more on my price range and essentially seems like the same thing just without the phone consultation. And as long as my questions are answered via email like she says I'll be good. Plus, I absolutely love her blog.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 10, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Ok ladies - my analysis may not be as helpful because my hair is not healthy. But it confirmed everything I was thinking.
> 
> My hair is severely damaged which is why it is breaking and I can't seem to get a handle on it. Somewhere over the past 2 years I have heat damaged my hair and the hair has been splitting all the way up the shaft. It didn't change my texture but it destroyed the protein in my hair. This probably goes back as far as Dec 2010. I think I used heat 3 times 12/10, 4/11 and 9/11 for length checks. But I think only 12/10 was the full head. I think I only did the back for the others.
> 
> ...




I know this was posted a couple years ago, but were your results something that took you by surprise or were you expecting to find out your hair was damaged? What kind of problems were you facing beforehand (severe breakage, super dry hair, excessive shedding, etc)? I'm just curious because I don't think my hair is severely damaged, but I second guess myself. I get some broken hairs when I comb (not a ton, maybe 5-8...I don't know if that's an "average" amount.) I'm just afraid my results are going to come way out of left field and I'm going to be told to cut my hair to to an inch long due to midshaft splits, cuticle loss, etc... I definitely don't have the confidence to pull off a BC like a lot of ladies on this board. The shortest I'll ever want my hair chin length. Not to mention I haven't had healthy LONG (I'm talking APL or longer) hair in like 15 years...it's either been damaged or cut short. Back then I didn't even care about hair. I want healthy long hair!
Anyway, maybe I'm just overthinking this hair thing.


----------



## gemruby41 (Jan 10, 2017)

I had a Komaza Care Analysis done awhile back. My hair is high porosity according to the analysis. She advised me to not DC for long periods of time, and that I didn't need heat to DC. Her advice worked for me. I only leave conditioner on my hair for 5-10 minutes. When I use to extend my deep conditioning times, my hair would be mushy. On top of that, sometimes I use to use a steamer making it worse. Because my hair is porous, when I apply conditioner it absorbs quickly into my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 10, 2017)

gemruby41 said:


> I had a Komaza Care Analysis done awhile back. My hair is high porosity according to the analysis. She advised me to not DC for long periods of time, and that I didn't need heat to DC. Her advice worked for me. I only leave conditioner on my hair for 5-10 minutes. When I use to extend my deep conditioning times, my hair would be mushy. On top of that, sometimes I use to use a steamer making it worse. Because my hair is porous, when I apply conditioner it absorbs quickly into my hair.



Hmm. Mushiness does not resonate with me. Product absorbing quickly does. If it turns out I'm not hipo  . . .


----------



## gemruby41 (Jan 10, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hmm. Mushiness does not resonate with me. Product absorbing quickly does. If it turns out I'm not hipo  . . .


Don't worry, just because you don't get the mushy hair that doesn't mean your hair is not porous. My hair is just more porous than yours.


----------



## vevster (Jan 10, 2017)

gemruby41 said:


> I had a Komaza Care Analysis done awhile back. My hair is high porosity according to the analysis. She advised me to not DC for long periods of time, and that I didn't need heat to DC. Her advice worked for me. I only leave conditioner on my hair for 5-10 minutes. When I use to extend my deep conditioning times, my hair would be mushy. On top of that, sometimes I use to use a steamer making it worse. Because my hair is porous, when I apply conditioner it absorbs quickly into my hair.



I think this is my issue.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jan 10, 2017)

gemruby41 said:


> I had a Komaza Care Analysis done awhile back. My hair is high porosity according to the analysis. She advised me to not DC for long periods of time, and that I didn't need heat to DC. Her advice worked for me. I only leave conditioner on my hair for 5-10 minutes. When I use to extend my deep conditioning times, my hair would be mushy. On top of that, sometimes I use to use a steamer making it worse. Because my hair is porous, when I apply conditioner it absorbs quickly into my hair.


My new analysis that I did in 2016 says my hair is hi-po is some parts only. My hair behaves like low porosity so that's how I treat it. In my first analysis I think Jenn said using heat was OK but overnight dcing and baggying was a no go.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 16, 2017)

After years and years of being on this website and reading about this hair analysis, I just ordered one a few days ago. 

I wrote them an email with some questions but they haven't got back to me yet, likely due to the holiday. 

Does anybody know : what should I do if I don't really get a whole lot of hair shedding? I know everyone's hair sheds but I don't notice it. I get breakage, and that's only when I comb my hair, and I onlh comb my hair with conditioner in. Due to my hair texture, when I comb my hair any breakage or shed hairs are gong to be all balled up together in a little puff. How am I suppose to send them shed hairs when they only want clean hair with no conditioner on it? I don't comb my hair dry. I'm a little annoyed. 

Also does anyone know if cleansing with mud will be "clean" enough for their analysis? I plan on doing a terrestrials style cleansing the next time I wash my hair which will be next week. If nobody knows, that's ok they should be getting back to me soon and I'll come back and tell you all what they said


----------



## divachyk (Jan 16, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> After years and years of being on this website and reading about this hair analysis, I just ordered one a few days ago.
> 
> I wrote them an email with some questions but they haven't got back to me yet, likely due to the holiday.
> 
> ...



You collect the hair that falls while shampooing and send it in. I was concerned about it being in a ball and they told me it would be fine, send the ball of hair. Not sure about the cleansing mud. They will get back to you so make sure you clarify what they told me still holds true.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> After years and years of being on this website and reading about this hair analysis, I just ordered one a few days ago.
> 
> I wrote them an email with some questions but they haven't got back to me yet, likely due to the holiday.
> 
> ...


Take your ball of hair and put shampoo on it. Let it sit for a minute or so, massage the shampoo in a bit and then rinse it off.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 16, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Take your ball of hair and put shampoo on it. Let it sit for a minute or so, massage the shampoo in a bit and then rinse it off.


. 

THANK YOU ! 
Do you know if they want the hair from anywhere on your head or do they want specific sections ?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 16, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Take your ball of hair and put shampoo on it. Let it sit for a minute or so, massage the shampoo in a bit and then rinse it off.



I did this the first time I sent hair in and had to send in more hair that was actually washed properly. The first batch of hair showed raised cuticles from what could have been over massaging the hair to get it clean to send to Komaza.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 16, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> .
> 
> THANK YOU !
> Do you know if they want the hair from anywhere on your head or do they want specific sections ?



You didn't ask me but...you can label the collection by the area it was taken from if you wish. I know because I asked this question.


----------



## sparkle25 (Jan 16, 2017)

divachyk said:


> You didn't ask me but...you can label the collection by the area it was taken from if you wish. I know because I asked this question.


I think I remember you saying this many years ago! And I am happy to receive any advice from you any time , asked or not <3


----------



## divachyk (Jan 17, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> I think I remember you saying this many years ago! And I am happy to receive any advice from you any time , asked or not <3



Cool! I think I asked them poor people just about every question possible.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2017)

sparkle25 said:


> .
> 
> THANK YOU !
> Do you know if they want the hair from anywhere on your head or do they want specific sections ?


You can lump it all together.  However many including myself bagged sections separately because sections were behaving differently.

You can have different porosity especially, curl patterns, root issues economic in different parts of your head. When you clump it all together, they will just be able to tell you that you have it but not where.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2017)

divachyk said:


> I did this the first time I sent hair in and had to send in more hair that was actually washed properly. The first batch of hair showed raised cuticles from what could have been over massaging the hair to get it clean to send to Komaza.


Ok. I did this with no problem. But it is worth noting.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 5, 2017)

divachyk said:


> It's well worth it (in my opinion).


@divachyk have you done a follow-up analysis or do you plan to? Also, are you still using the Nexxus products in your wash routine?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 5, 2017)

caliscurls said:


> @divachyk have you done a follow-up analysis or do you plan to? Also, are you still using the Nexxus products in your wash routine?


Hi @caliscurls, I was planning to do another analysis but my husband is undergoing cancer treatment, thus my follow-up is on hold right now. I still use Nexxus Therappe and Humectress.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks @divachyk , long ago (like over a decade, lol) I used the Therappe and Humectress when I was relaxed. They worked great but somewhere along the line when I went natural I didn't consider them. I think I'm getting build-up from shampoo bars no matter how much I rinse, thus the question. May give it and the Humectress another try.

Sorry to hear about your husband, I pray that his cancer treatment is successful!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 5, 2017)

caliscurls said:


> Thanks @divachyk , long ago (like over a decade, lol) I used the Therappe and Humectress when I was relaxed. They worked great but somewhere along the line when I went natural I didn't consider them. I think I'm getting build-up from shampoo bars no matter how much I rinse, thus the question. May give it and the Humectress another try.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your husband, I pray that his cancer treatment is successful!



TY for the prayers. We surely need them. I am a fan of sulfates because it removes buildup and allows my hair the opportunity to fully accept moisture. Most sulfate free shampoos just add buildup to my hair. I have found a few good ones though that I like so I use those as needed - Carols Daughter Monoi and Camille Rose Cleansing Rinse.


----------



## Colocha (Apr 21, 2017)

Just bought a hair care analysis for myself. I've been watching people get their results for literal years. Won't see mine for a while as I plan to mail the samples next week. 

I hope the 'leaving shampoo on the ball' method works. I usually (always) detangle the day before I wash my hair. I also can't imagine detangling before conditioner, since they want the hair after the shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Just bought a hair care analysis for myself. I've been watching people get their results for literal years. Won't see mine for a while as I plan to mail the samples next week.
> 
> I hope the 'leaving shampoo on the ball' method works. I usually (always) detangle the day before I wash my hair. I also can't imagine detangling before conditioner, since they want the hair after the shampoo.


Keep up updated. Hope everything goes well for you and you get some really useful information.


----------



## Colocha (Apr 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Keep up updated. Hope everything goes well for you and you get some really useful information.


Will do. I actually detangled today and separated the hair. Haven't washed it yet. I hope I get good info too.


----------



## Colocha (May 18, 2017)

I got my analysis pictures back today and I've scheduled the consultation for tomorrow, so should be updating soon.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2017)

Colocha said:


> I got my analysis pictures back today and I've scheduled the consultation for tomorrow, so should be updating soon.


I hope the review is helpful.


----------



## Colocha (May 19, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I hope the review is helpful.


Thank you!

I went through it today and it was. She showed me some dull ends from shears that aren't sharp enough, so I upgraded. She also mentioned that the protein I was using wasn't working well enough for me. Another big thing was the SSKs that I ignore. Apparently they're wreaking microscopic havoc and I was advised to trim them out as I see them. Those were her only big recommendations pretty much.

She also told me my hair was medium, fine and thick which I didn't expect, and that my hair was normal to high porosity rather than just normal. 

She mentioned I didn't need heat to DC and could do it for 20 minutes but I've tried that experiment and I know I need heat and an extended time. 

My only other discrepancy was the length she reported me at, which was 12 - 13.5 inches when I measure my sheds at 15 - 16, but who knows what happened there.

All in all I found it helpful.

She recommended trimming 1/4 inch every 8 to 10 weeks for 6 trims, then every 12 weeks after that which I'm cool with.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I went through it today and it was. She showed me some dull ends from shears that aren't sharp enough, so I upgraded. She also mentioned that the protein I was using wasn't working well enough for me. Another big thing was the SSKs that I ignore. Apparently they're wreaking microscopic havoc and I was advised to trim them out as I see them. Those were her only big recommendations pretty much.
> 
> ...


What protein treatment do you currently use?


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I went through it today and it was. She showed me some dull ends from shears that aren't sharp enough, so I upgraded. She also mentioned that the protein I was using wasn't working well enough for me. Another big thing was the SSKs that I ignore. Apparently they're wreaking microscopic havoc and I was advised to trim them out as I see them. Those were her only big recommendations pretty much.
> 
> ...


Well that was simple enough. What scissors did you buy? And which protein will you be using?

I trim my SSKs as I find them because I know they take a lot of strands with them. I know a lot of people let theirs go but they must have different hair than I do. I can't even figure out how to ignore them 

Hopefully those small changes will have a big impact.


----------



## Colocha (May 19, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> What protein treatment do you currently use?


I was using the DIY gelatin treatment from Sciency Hair Blog. I've used it since 2013, CBL to now BSL.


----------



## Colocha (May 19, 2017)

I got 


faithVA said:


> Well that was simple enough. What scissors did you buy? And which protein will you be using?
> 
> I trim my SSKs as I find them because I know they take a lot of strands with them. I know a lot of people let theirs go but they must have different hair than I do. I can't even figure out how to ignore them
> 
> Hopefully those small changes will have a big impact.


 I got a pair from Lucky Hare Shears that are around  $150. They're ridiculously nice. 

Lol it took a lot of practice to ignore them but it turns out I shouldn't have. 

I hope the changes make a difference too.


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2017)

Colocha said:


> I got
> 
> I got a pair from Lucky Hare Shears that are around  $150. They're ridiculously nice.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I need to get a better pair.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Perhaps I need to get a better pair.


I know I do. I used to have a really nice pair, but I stopped getting them sharpened. Now I'm cheap.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## mzteaze (Jan 3, 2018)

One of these days I will get the analysis done.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 18, 2019)

I received this email about an hour ago.  This is so sad.  I remember talking with her during my DD’s analysis.  She was so sweet and helpful.  I could really feel her spirit through the phone.  I’m praying for all of her family and friends. 


*Komaza **Hair Care Important Update.*
With a broken heart I share with you today, that our beloved, Jennifer, co-owner of Komaza Hair Care, has passed away. Some of you knew that she was diagnosed with metastatic breast cancer in 2016.

I know that Jennifer would want me to thank you for all the support over the years. Many of you have been with us from the beginning and had gotten to know Jennifer. You would check in on her over the years and would mention her pleasant demeanor and how much she has helped you on your journey to healthy hair. From the bottom of my heart I thank you.

This is an enormous loss to the company. We ask for your patience during this difficult time as we discuss the future and direction of Komaza Hair Care. Our office will be closed any orders placed prior will be filled and shipped. We thank you for your support.

Sincerely,
Rene
_Copyright © 2019| Komaza Hair Care, All rights reserved._

*Our mailing address is:*
2121 Natomas Crossing Ste 200-354
Sacramento, CA 95834






This email was sent to
_why did I get this?_ unsubscribe from this list update subscription preferences
Komaza Hair Care · 2121 Natomas Crossing · Ste 200-354 · Sacramento, CA 95834 · USA


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 18, 2019)

Dayjoy said:


> I received this email about an hour ago.  This is so sad.  I remember talking with her during my DD’s analysis.  She was so sweet and helpful.  I could really feel her spirit through the phone.  I’m praying for all of her family and friends.
> 
> 
> *Komaza **Hair Care Important Update.*
> ...



I saw that and felt the same about Jenn. She was very kind and helpful. Sending her family and friends lots of prayers at this most difficult time. She was an integral part of the Komaza Care brand.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 18, 2019)

I received this email too and came to see if anyone had posted. This is heartbreaking!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 18, 2019)

This is so sad! I used to use Komaza. I loved their products.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 18, 2019)

I saw the email too and came looking to see if the thread was bumped. This is terrible news.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jun 25, 2019)

Oh wow, sorry to hear this. Are they dissolving the firm, anyone know?


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 4, 2019)

Has there been any updates on their products?


----------



## coyacoy (Aug 22, 2019)

I see Facebook posts from them every now and again but no news on their products sadly. It's all so sad. I had just recently fallen back in love with several of their products too


----------



## snoop (Mar 13, 2020)

Great news!  I got this email late last night.

* Sorry We've Been Away So Long*
  First, I would like to thank you for being so patient and for all your well wishes. I am over flowing with great appreciation of you all!

As most of you know we suffered some great losses last year (Jennifer will be greatly missed) . We took some time away so we could return focused and stronger than ever! 

I just wanted to send out a quick notification to let you know that we will have product in stock, Monday, March 9th. We will only be caring our most popular items for now. 

Again, I would like to thank you for letting me open and honest about our grief.

Sincerely,
Rene


----------

